# Dès z'avant l'aube quasi jusqu'à l'apéro...



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

[...]


----------



## sylko (19 Juillet 2005)

Très bonne idée cette ouverture de post. L'autre n'avait plus de raison d'être. 

La journée va être longue pour moi. Elle se terminera au Paléo Festival de Nyon. 
J'espère juste que les cieux seront plus cléments qu'hier. 

Une excellente journée à toi et aux suivants qui vont débouler dans les minutes qui suivent,


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Arf ! un nouveau zred tout neuf pour se réveiller tout doucement ... bonne idée !!!:rateau: 

Allez, bande de nases ! que la journée vous soit agréable et pleine de bonnes surprises !!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Juillet 2005)

oui, *Bonne journée a vous tous*
moi, je file au lit.....:sleep:

courage aux travailleurs du matin......


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2005)

Eh bien  bonne jourbée Roberto,, Sylko, Thebig, Stook, bande de nases, de la part d'un archinase !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Vous m'avez bien eu à mettre apéro dans l'titre :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ça va mon Bichon ?_
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:


Salut mon Roberto !!!!! 
A vrai dire, je me sens comme un 38 tonnes avec un moteur de 2CV !!!:rateau: 
J'espère qu'il n'y aura pas trop de côtes à gravir aujourd'hui (excepté les côtes à l'os, bien entendu !!!!!) :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

...les petites choses insignifiantes de la vie...

De mon bureau, je vois un petit étang où baignent quelques nénuphars...
Depuis ce matin 6 heures, un spectacle me fascine ... une petite poule d'eau est en train de se construire un nid ... en plein milieu de l'étang ! 
Faut la voir, s'activer, faire des allers retours entre son chantier et les berges garnies de roseaux, quelques brindilles dans son petit bec... Purée, ça n'arrête pas... et ça construit, et ça croise les brins d'herbe pour solidifier l'ensemble, et ça y retourne du style "off-shore qui va vite"...
Quelle énergie, quelle vitalité ...
Sans le savoir, cette petite poule d'eau me donne du courage ... elle ne pense pas au matou qui la guette sur la pelouse, elle ne pense pas aux pluies d'orage qui vont balayer son frêle esquif, au vent qui va emporter ses brindilles ... non ! Elle y va ! avec tout le courage et l'obstination de son instinct...
C'est beau ... ... ... !!! J'oserais même dire : "grandiose" !!!!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Mackie tu peux sortir de l'étang il a marché


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*Prems !*
ah zut non... grillé...


héhéhé, euh... vous allez bien ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mackie tu peux sortir de l'étang il a marché


Arrrffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!     
J'avais pas vu le tournevis qu'elle cachait sous son aile .....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

*Dès z'avant l'aube quasi jusqu'à l'apéro...*
Oui mais, lequel d'apéro ?


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel blanc cass...

Pression : 1008 plutotbars en hausse
Température : 15°5
% humidité : 51... (sérieux, pas fait exprès)

Brebis dans les champs...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous le souhaiter le meilleur possible...


----------



## Foguenne (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée à tous. 

Qu'elle soit plus calme pour nos amis Suisses.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juillet 2005)

Zut, pas moyen de dormir avec les travaux depuis plus d'un mois :casse:
Couché 2h et réveillé 5h, les nuits sont courtes. :sleep:
Mais le beau temps a l'air d'être au rendez-vous.
Bonne journée à toutes et à tous et profitez-en bien  :love:


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2005)

bonne journée à tous. il fait mauvais sur paris, je vais aller chercher le soleil sous notre beau ciel des flandres maritimes, de la côte d'opale et la baie de somme (ainsi que sa vallée)...   ptête que demain, j'irais bronzer en bretagne tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

*bon mardi      ​*

voila , j'avais decidé d'aller chez le coiff , il m'as dit demain
mais c'est aujourd'hui que j'ai envie d'aller pas demain   

je bois une café en me tatant si je vais moi meme me faire un brosching  



*bonne journée a tous !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## madlen (19 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Très bonne idée cette ouverture de post. L'autre n'avait plus de raison d'être.
> 
> La journée va être longue pour moi. Elle se terminera au Paléo Festival de Nyon.
> J'espère juste que les cieux seront plus cléments qu'hier.
> ...




Tu va voire Lenny Kravitz ?

Moi ça me saoul je suis à londres toute la fin de semaine... snif snif
de retour que pour les 2 dernier jours !

Bon Paléo à toi


----------



## lumai (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour les poules d'eau tournevisseuses, les Suisses rescapés du déluge, les broschingueuses, les buveurs de banania, les fées météo et tous ceux qui attendent l'apéro !

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## loustic (19 Juillet 2005)

Alors cet apéro ?

L'heure est quasi dépassée   

Je vais le prendre en Suisse... un petit coup de Menetou Salon blanc.

A votre santé !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour entamer la journée dans le Bar, *ce tradada renouvelée pour se souhaiter mutuellement ses v½ux de bonne journée*, raconter ses rêves, le temps par la fenêtre, les projets du jour, et dire aux z'autres tout le bien qu'on pense d'eux alors que chauffe le lait du Banania© et qu'en slip pas peigné(e) _on s'accorde une première pause..._
> 
> *Bonne journée le monde !!*
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que ça manquait....:sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça manquait....:sleep:




*Peut-on en dire *
autant de toi ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Juillet 2005)

On y est... 

Un petit vent léger
Qui donne enfin un peu de frais
Reveil tardif... un comprimé ? (*)
Ils sont d'attaque, pas fatigués
Biere, rosé, liquide trouble et anisé
Rire, amitié et convivialité
Ils sont fou ces Ch'ti, vraiment félés
Mais Dieu que j'aime dans mes bras les serrer
En les entendant dire : vous nous avez manqué

(*: merci Mr Hoffman  )


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Peut-on en dire *
> autant de toi ?



Il en va de moi comme du reste, dugland...

Y a à boire et à manger...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

J'en suis à ma première mauresque, à la votre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il en va de moi comme du reste, dugland...
> 
> Y a à boire et à manger...


Arf ! Il est là not'sonny ...!!!!!!!  
Vindju, on croyait t'avoir perdu dans les arcanes du bannissement éternel !!!!! 
J'avoue que ça me fait bien plaisir de te revoir......:love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...dugland...Y a à boire et à manger...


 
Tu fais des grumeaux?


----------



## aricosec (19 Juillet 2005)

ah,je préfere  , poster a l' aube,c'etait pas humain  
merci ROBERTO 
là ,pas de contrainte,   ,avec un portable,même dans son plumard
on peu ecrire,d'ailleurs THEBIG m'avait l'air d'etre en plein farniente  
regardez des poules d'eaux  musarder,c'est trés productif _   
_
il ne peut pas resister,il avoue tout,quelle HOMME  
:love: 
.


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée tout le monde 


Je sens que la journée va être longue,
qu'est ce que je me fais chier au boulot en ce moment


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée tout le monde
> 
> 
> Je sens que la journée va être longue,
> qu'est ce que je me fais chier au boulot en ce moment


 
Démissionne!


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée tout le monde
> 
> 
> Je sens que la journée va être longue,
> qu'est ce que je me fais chier au boulot en ce moment


 
ba alors, un coup de blues?

salut les poulettes et les rois de l'apéral


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Juillet 2005)

Heu on passe à l'apéro du soir ou on stoppe là...


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2005)

alors juste un kawa avant de rejoindre mon bocal...   so long


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> alors juste un kawa avant de rejoindre mon bocal...   so long



Entraîne toi pour la paillote, plutôt... Cette année, le rosé de chez Pierre-Tou, c'est du Clos Landry  :love:


----------



## macelene (19 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Entraîne toi pour la paillote, plutôt... Cette année, le rosé de chez Pierre-Tou, c'est du Clos Landry  :love:



 on s'entraîne à fond... et pas toute seule     on se retrouve chez Pierre-Tou bientôt     :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Il est là not'sonny ...!!!!!!!
> Vindju, on croyait t'avoir perdu dans les arcanes du bannissement éternel !!!!!
> J'avoue que ça me fait bien plaisir de te revoir......:love:



Tu sais zebig, je n'ai cumulé que 48h de ban ces 12 derniers mois...

Si je suis pas là, c'est que je suis ailleur, c'est tout.


----------



## the hunter (19 Juillet 2005)

c'est bien c'est teinté de respect mutuel

remarque si zebig aime se faire insulter y qu'à demander , hei Sonny mes c...

au fiat ouaip bien zedemo?... and now?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

tiens derennes de retour, quelle misère... vous allez pas vous la fermer avant demain matin ? ah non c'est mieux de faire fermer ce thread, finalement rien a battre qu'il soit de l'aurore, de la nuit etc......

faut des panneaux géants ? j'aime bien ce sujet matinal, enfin j'aimais vu comme ça part en derennes...


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour aux costauds du matin SM et Roberto et aux autres et aux autresses (féminin obligatoire, autreuses ou autrelles, si vous préférez) aussi.

L'apéro arrive !!!

Aujourd'hui un petit coup de perlant de Gaillac, bien frais !!!


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

une douce nuit à flooder sur le fil des floodeurs qui prend des couleurs moins légères en certaines heures... 




deux tranches de pain de mie grillées beurre et confiture mirabelle..
c'est une belle journée.. je vais me coucher







prenez soin de vous tous amis de mac g  :love:  bonne journée


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

héhé mon post d'hier 

bon ok chuis en r'tard !  :love: salut les pas feignasses


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Arf ! forme aujourd'hui !!!! 

Et une excellente journée à tout le monde !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée à tous,
Aujourd'hui, c'est ravioli.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, c'est ravioli.


Euh ! Paul ! ton intimité est strictement privée !!!!!!  :love:


----------



## mado (20 Juillet 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour moi . Oui, oui, plus à jeter qu'à garder ! 

Changement de boulot, enfin changement de service


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

et avec google


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu canard...

Pression : 1012 topinanbars en hausse
Température : 14,5°
% humidité : 48 

Brebis manquantes...

Ce sera comme un jour radieux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2005)

*Il va faire tellement chaud*
que je me boirais déjà bien une bière moi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

Râhr, 'crévindieu!!!! ... Schblaïng!!! Aïe!!! .......... Tombé du lit  :rateau:  :rose: 
Bonne journée à tous, pendant que j'y suis...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

*    mercredi !!!!!   ​*
* pout moi journée bigoudis !!!!    *​

je termine mon café en votre compagnie et puis
je vais me faire taillarder les cheveux 


bonne journéee !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

déjà mercredi, ça passe vite, c'est de la folie :affraid:


arrrrrgh...


encore 2 jours et les bô parents débarquent :affraid:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juillet 2005)

Aïe ma tête... Oulaaa :affraid:... surtout ne pas se pencher... siffle:  )
Certains jours se suivent et se ressemblent (hélas !)...  elles vont être fatiguantes ces vacances... vivement les miennes...  :rateau:   

Bonne journée  ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut a tous 

Une bonne journee a tous !

Ici le ciel est un peu gris, demain c'est la fete nationale belge, le 21 juillet et je travaille (forcement, c'est pas la fete nationale en Hollande... :rateau: ) dommage...

Bah, tant pis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ici le ciel est un peu gris, demain c'est la fete nationale belge, le 21 juillet et je travaille (forcement, c'est pas la fete nationale en Hollande... :rateau: ) dommage...


Arf ... tu travailles aussi de temps en temps en Hollande ???    dans quel coin ???


----------



## Hurrican (20 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je termine mon café en votre compagnie et puis
> je vais me faire taillarder les cheveux


Ben tiens... vais faire pareil ! 
Allez zou chez la coiffeuse, il y a 3 coupes tondeuse (c'est propre, rapide, pas cher  ) à faire. :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

Coucou les Belges, les Suisses, les Français et les autres.  une bonne et douce journée à tous... ici il fait beau mais pas trop chaud, bref, l'été comme on l'aime. :love:

(et c'est reparti pour une journée d'ennui mortel au taf', heureusement qu'il n'y a plus que pour un mois :sleep: )


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ... tu travailles aussi de temps en temps en Hollande ???    dans quel coin ???


 Mon travail se situe a Maastricht  plus precisement a Randwyck...

C'est pas mal mais les trajets sont enervants a souhait et les horaires tres variables 

Sinon c'est un chouette boulot que j'aime beaucoup dans le fond


----------



## Avril-VII (20 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !!

Oh non c'était qu'un rêve... J'ai révé que je sortais avec deux superbes filles qui font du cheval avec moi... :rose: PFFF  Chiant de se réveiller.
Sinon, aujourd'hui je vais au cheval toute l'après-midi... 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Juillet 2005)

réveillez vous , il est l'heure de tremper un smiley de bonne humeur dans votre café !


bonne journée


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> réveillez vous , il est l'heure de tremper un smiley de bonne humeur dans votre café !
> bonne journée


Allons-y

Trempons le café dans la bonne humeur !

Excellente journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

*bon jeudi !!!!!*​

bonne fete aux belges , 138 festivités vous attendent     


en attendant moi j'attends un miracle : 
que la toux s'arrete et que je puisse enfin dormir  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 


bon croissant pour tous et bonne journée !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2005)

*Goude morninge. *


----------



## sylko (21 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> déjà mercredi, ça passe vite, c'est de la folie :affraid:
> arrrrrgh...
> encore 2 jours et les bô parents débarquent :affraid:



Courage. Il te reste encore un jour avant le débarquement.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> réveillez vous , il est l'heure de tremper un smiley de bonne humeur dans votre café !




*Tremper de l'extasy*
dans son café ?

Il a pas de drôles idées lui...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

pas si conne l'idée


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu écossais...

Pression : 1008 puréedebars en baisse
Température : 15,3°
% humidité : 40 au jus 

13 Brebis en moins... 

Ce sera comme un jour de lendemain de veille...


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2005)

*
Bonjour à tous !!! 

*


			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> 13 Brebis en moins...



Il y a une bergère qui va pas être contente... 




			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ciel bleu écossais...



Quelques  nuages ici... Mais le soleil semble bien décidé à nous rendre visite aujourd'hui ! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2005)

*Coincidence ?*
On parle de substances psychotropes dans le café et voilà que Dos Jones arrive avec sa météo hallucinée...




 :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (21 Juillet 2005)

chiotte de chiotte,mon boulanger est barré en vacances,obligé d'aller a l'autre
celui là,le beurre il des croissants au beurre il le remplace par de la graisse
de yak,faut dire que dans son pays d'origine,il ne pense qu'a yak(pardon !  a çà )
ils le mettent dans la bouf,dans les cheveux aussi, 
quand au rhum pour les babas,il le passe au dessus,et s'en met un coup dans le
porte pipe !
on ne lui dit rien de peur d'etre traité de raciste  
il ne vend presque qu'a quelques congeneres,il y a aussi la femme du maire,
cependant elle ne vient plus depuis quelques temps,embarras gastrique
qu'on a dit,mon pote qui conduit l'ambulance du samu a parlé d'empoisonnement.
du quoi la snobinette,(feminin de snob je crois   ) qui achetait aussi s'est fait faire
un lavage d'estomac.
bon assez degoisé sur les autre robert (ça m'arrive de m'appeler gentiment   )
prépare tes gaules,le gardon et la carpe t'attendent
.
et vous tous je vous souhaite bon courage  
:love:


----------



## mado (21 Juillet 2005)

Pas pire que l'aspartam après tout, à en croire les dernières études. Dommage que je sucre plus le café depuis bien longtemps.

Tiens d'ailleurs, j'entends le cri du petit noir au bout du couloir. Version liquide du "Mangez moi, mangez moi, mangez moi". Faut que j'y aille


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2005)

J'arrive pas à me réveiller sur mon clavier depuis 2h, du coup je viens faire le coucou matinal  

5 cafés et ça devrait aller


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

ah les nouvelles sont bonnes ! :love:

http://www.dekadance.ch/pages/vision_frame.htm


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous.




Gna gna gna !!!!

:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Courage. Il te reste encore un jour avant le débarquement.




Pom pom pom pom.... Pom pom pom pom... Ici Londres. Les français parlent aux français...

Voici quelques messages personnels....

- La caravane passe et les chiens lèvent la patte...

- L'été sera chaud, dans les T-shirts et les maillots...

- La bûche pèse lourd dans le tergal...

- Sors la courgette de Mémé, y'en a pas assez pour la ratatouille...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel mi-bleu mi-blanc...

Pression : 1003 poildebars en baisse
Température : 13,5°
% humidité : 41

Brebis stagnantes... 

Ce sera comme un jour de veille de lendemain...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

*vendredi !!!!    ​*

depuis 6h je suis debut , plus moyen de m'endormir  :mouais: 

non, cet aprem je ne ferais pas de sieste , 
je commence serieusement a faire comme les bébes:

dormir de jour et gasouiller la nuit     

*bonne journée * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!  :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2005)

Le jeu du vendredi.

Toi aussi fous-toi les boules, prononce le nom de ce thread avec l'accens francis cabrel.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2005)

*Le simple fait*
de penser à Francis Cabrel suffit à me faire peur...


----------



## mikoo (22 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu du vendredi.
> 
> Toi aussi fous-toi les boules, prononce le nom de ce thread avec l'accens francis cabrel.



Désolé je sais faire que l'accent Céline Dion  :rose:   ... c'est pire  :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est qui, Francis Cabrel ?  






Bonne journée à toutes et à tous ... le week-end n'est plus loin... :love:


----------



## Luc G (22 Juillet 2005)

Salut les travailleurs, les vacanciers vous saluent bien. La Lozère est toujours aussi belle (et les matins frais, ce qui ne gâche rien).


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Juillet 2005)

whoo pas l'habitude d'être levé si tôt pendant les vacances ...  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: ...

vivement ce soir !! bonne journée à tous    :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu horizon...

Pression : 1001 plumedebars en baisse
Température : 12,9°
% humidité : 41 à l'ombre

Brebis : 8 blessées, 20 disparues...  

Ce sera comme un jour de samedi...


----------



## MrStone (23 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Toussestoutes...
> 
> Ciel bleu horizon...
> 
> ...






Mais où donc ont été traîner tes brebis ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

*samedi !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: ​*
ben....on fait quoi un samedi ?   


bonnée journée et bon w.e. !!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

on fait le marché !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> on fait le marché !




zuuuuu , on y va ma quequette ..... oublie pas ton cabas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuuu , on y va ma quequette



*Super... euh...*
quéquette... ?



 :mouais: 
 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Super... euh...*
> quéquette... ?
> 
> 
> ...




l'est jaloux ma parole l"aureolé !!!!!     

prepar nous un café, nous on apporte les croissants   




 :love:  :love:  :love: aux sages !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

chuis prêt roberta, j'ai pas oublié la liste


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> zuuuuu , on y va ma quequette ..... oublie pas ton cabas



Dis donc toi !!!

Quand je pense que je t'ai dédié mais plus belles années !!!

Que je t'ai dorlotée, caressée, entretenue, fouettée, léchouillée pendant toutes ces années !

Et toi tu te barres avec le premier venu, en l'appelant ma quequette !!!!

Zetes bien toutes les mêmes tiens...


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

café paresseux au lit. :sleep:
puis ... une longue visite chez ma coiffeuse. remise à neuf du balai qui me sert de chevelure  

puis... courses ? faudrait :mouais:

puis... on verra.  have a nice day tout le monde  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Juillet 2005)

Raaah, la journee commence bien chez moi :mouais:

Je viens de parler a deux cruches finies pour qui il a fallut 20 minutes pour remettre iPhoto dans le dossier Application :rateau: et encre... j'ai du m'adresser a elles comme on parle a des enfants a la maternelle, je vous dis pas 

Je frolais la crise de nerfs :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

*bonjour * , *bon dimanche !!!!    *

ce matin j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour vous :






ben quoi sa vous dis pas?   

haaaa c'est trop tot ?  :sleep: 


bon oki, je retourne me coucher, *bonne journée !!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

te tcheu j'ai cru que j'étais en bretagne avec ton post, phew


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel ligne bleue des vosges...

Pression : 1004 crottenbars en hausse
Température : 15,3°
% humidité : 43 et des poussières...

Brebis manquantes encore...  

Ce sera comme un dimanche à cuver...


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2005)

Plus qu'une petite heure avant l'apéro
 
Pas besoin de brancher le ventilo
 
Enfin on se débarrasse du vélo
 :rateau: 
Cet après-midi un bon gros dodo
 :sleep: 
Et demain vous irez vite au boulot


----------



## aricosec (24 Juillet 2005)

-
c'est dimanche,et il ne se passe rien
ma femme prepare les endives au gratin
le chat s'est assis sur ma main
je respire les odeurs du matin
_
ma fenetre est ouverte sur du rien
le fauteuil me fait mal au reins
je grignote un affreux petit pain
qui ressemble aux croquettes de mon chien
_
ya des jours ou ça n'tourne pas rond
les ennuis me tournent dans l'carafon
c'est la merde quand ont manque de pognon
on voudrait s'faire péter le caison
-
_ "_bon ! pour ça je vais encore attendre" _


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

tellement que j'ai envie de bosser aujourd'hui


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Arf, je sens que j'aurais encore dû dormir une ou deux heures en plus :sleep: enfin, faut bien que je fasse quelque chose de ma journée 

En plus aujourd'hui ça va être ménage :mouais:

allez, motivation... :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Ptit-déj-café-séance-photo-+-conseils... terminée :love:
On attaque les caisses... déménagement dans un peu plus de 3 semaines. :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonour à tous!!!

*Bon Lundi et bonne semaine à tous!*

Allez, pour bien commencer cette semaine, un solide petit déjeuner : 





PS : Bonne grasse mat' aux vacanciers


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

une bière svp


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2005)

... Allez ! ça commence bien : une patate de 100 Euros parce que j'avais oublié de boucler ma ceinture de sécurité sur l'autoroute ce matin et que j'ai un phare qui ne fonctionne plus depuis ... ce matin...!!!!!!!!!  
J'ai tout essayé : le style "surpris", le style "con et pleurnichard", le style "tantinet agressif" genre : "je connais du monde !!!", le style "allez monte on va s'arranger !!!!!:rateau: ", rien à faire ! Raide comme la justice, il est resté imperturbable, le con !!!!! 

Tiens, je lui souhaite une ch..... tellement fulgurante qu'il n'aura pas le temps de s'arrêter avant de glisser dedans avec sa moto de merde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Mais, que cela ne m'empêche pas de vous souhaiter une excellente journée pleine de poésie en vous demandant d'éviter absolument le tronçon "Ternat - Grand Bigard" pour ne pas voir le spectacle odieux d'un malheureux motard pataugeant dans la fange infecte de ses excréments..........  

Là-dessus, bon app à toutes et tous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu laiteux...

Pression : 1004 tantabars en hausse
Température : 17,8°
% humidité : 45 comme le pastis...

Brebis puantes...  

Ce sera comme un lundi à passer du mieux possible pour tous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2005)

Désolé, j'aurais bien voulu moto modérer, mais c'était trop me demander !!!!!!!!


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Allez ! ça commence bien : une patate de 100 Euros parce que j'avais oublié de boucler ma ceinture de sécurité sur l'autoroute ce matin et que j'ai un phare qui ne fonctionne plus depuis ... ce matin...!!!!!!!!!



Rover, c'est décidément VRAIMENT du vlek !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

Dernier lundi avant les vacances... on respiiiire...  on se motiiiive....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Rover, c'est décidément VRAIMENT du vlek !


    ... j'adore cette expression : "du vlek" !!!!!! 
Mais non ! mais non .... j'ai bientôt 40.000 kms avec ma 75 cuirée et chromée et j'en suis tout-à-fait satisfait..... 
Malgré que ce ne soit pas un 4x4, je suis certain qu'elle aurait pu passer au-dessus d'un motard couché sur l'autoroute juste en appuyant un chouia sur l'accélérateur...:rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (25 Juillet 2005)

Rover, ce sont de belles voitures. J'ai une 620SDi qui devient un peu vieille mais toujours aussi belle et confortable. T'aurais dû montrer tes films au gendarme pour le faire rire, ou expliquer que K&P avaient saboté ta ceinture et ton phare...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juillet 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais dû montrer tes films au gendarme pour le faire rire, ou expliquer que K&P avaient saboté ta ceinture et ton phare...


   ... J'étais prêt à sortir ma "souris" pour l'attendrir, mais je crois que le moment aurait été mal choisi ... Arfffffff !!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

The big, Lio..........
tiens, il bruine.....
On se croirait en Belgique ce matin....

*'Ne journée tout le monde...*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

*Stook, retourne te coucher là*
tu te fais du mal...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook, retourne te coucher là*
> tu te fais du mal...





me suis pas encore couché......
d'ailleurs, je tire sur mes batterie là.......


----------



## mikoo (25 Juillet 2005)




----------



## aricosec (25 Juillet 2005)

ce matin ? ..................................rien !


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

pas grand chose effectivement...

bonne journée


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2005)

Ouais ben justement j'en suis a deux cafetières italiennes et je commence à regretter


----------



## La mouette (25 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben justement j'en suis a deux cafetières italiennes et je commence à regretter




Et voilà !!! on y rajoute des regrets.....moi je regrette que le frigo soit privé de bières....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

*lundi !!!!​*
ben ce lundi n'est pas de meilleur   

pour commencer il pleut :mouais: il fait trop gris, trop moche  :mouais: 

puis j'ai ouvert la boite magique , 
celle que me fera perdre tellement des cm  que je pourra piquer les fringue de fifille   

ce truc vert sa pue ....trop.... :mouais: sa colle   
et enfin je suis frigorifié     et je dois le garderr au moins 1h  :rateau: 

je me demande si demain je vais recommencer   


bonne journée a tous !!!!!      :love:


----------



## woulf (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> puis j'ai ouvert la boite magique ,
> celle que me fera perdre tellement des cm  que je pourra piquer les fringue de fifille
> 
> ce truc vert sa pue ....trop.... :mouais: sa colle
> et enfin je suis frigorifié     et je dois le garderr au moins 1h  :rateau:



Une Robertav' sous cellophane !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Une Robertav' sous cellophane !




non , je suis pas emballée comme une saucisse     

juste enroulé dans un pareo et par dessus une couverture 
parce que le produit frigorifie !!  :rateau:  :rateau: 

j'aurais du attendre le 30°


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

journée de m.... 
grosse déprime.  et le boulot qui me fait.... le même effet que le motard à zebig  

:hein: :mouais:



Allez, on respire un grand coup, et hop, c'est parti pour une nouvelle semaine dans la joie et la bonn'z'humeur    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> journée de m....
> grosse déprime.  et le boulot qui me fait.... le même effet que le motard à zebig
> 
> :hein: :mouais:




viens chez moi au lieu de deprimer:
je te propose un bel tartinage vert !!!    




 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> journée de m....
> grosse déprime.  et le boulot qui me fait.... le même effet que le motard à zebig
> 
> :hein: :mouais:
> ...





Rooooh ! Il faut pas déprimer , la vie est belle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben ce lundi n'est pas de meilleur
> pour commencer il pleut :mouais: il fait trop gris, trop moche  :mouais:





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> journée de m....
> grosse déprime.  et le boulot qui me fait.... le même effet que le motard à zebig





			
				Paul Verlaine a dit:
			
		

> Les sanglots longs
> Des violons de l'automne
> Blessent mon coeur
> D'une langueur monotone.


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci vous êtes mignons :love: 
La preuve, rien qu'à vous lire, je me sens déjà mieux. :love: 

En fait c'est ce déménagement qui traîne en longueur, plus le boulot, et du coup, je dors mal.  ce qui me fout de mauvais poil  mais ça va passer 

Gros bisous et une merveilleuse journée à vous tous :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Gregg (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci vous êtes mignons :love:
> La preuve, rien qu'à vous lire, je me sens déjà mieux. :love:
> 
> En fait c'est ce déménagement qui traîne en longueur, plus le boulot, et du coup, je dors mal.  ce qui me fout de mauvais poil  mais ça va passer
> ...




Ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment a passer tout ira mieux après  . Au plaisir de te revoir en pleine forme


----------



## joeldu18cher (26 Juillet 2005)

zoupla bonne journée


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

un bon litre de café et 4 clopes, ça devrait le faire


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2005)

Question du matin : Avec un bon litre et demi de café, faut-il six clopes ?

En avant Gougoule, un travail de Cyclopes t'attend.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

Ça dépend à quelle vitesse il refroidi


----------



## loustic (26 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça dépend à quelle vitesse il refroidit


A la vitesse grand V comme la MAJ de GarageBand.

Attention aux six clopes dans le plumard !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu grenouille...

Pression : 1004 flopdebars en hausse
Température : 15,8°
% humidité : 47 goutte à goutte...

Brebis dans les champs... pingouins méchants...

Ce sera comme un jour de moins à passer en plus...:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2005)

*Dingue*
Je viens de poster dans un forum technique




 :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

si tôt l'matin ?


----------



## lumai (26 Juillet 2005)

*
Bonjour !!! *​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Juillet 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> *
> Bonjour !!! *​




*Une erreur*
s'est introduite dans ce message : laquelle ?


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2005)

Tiens ça reparle vacances.....!! 

Hello !!


----------



## mado (26 Juillet 2005)

*J-4 ...*


----------



## La mouette (26 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> *J-4 ...*




c'est toujours les derniers jours qui sont les plus long


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Eh moi aussi chuis en vacances !   
_Par contre j'ai le nez qui coule... Coup de froid ? allergie ? L'enquête suit son cours  :hein:_


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

sors le nez de ton café


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

*mardi !!!!    ​*
deuxieme jour de tartinage vert 

je me pose une question : 
cure de 7 jours , tartinage en couche epaisse   

bon oki, alors pourquoi j'ai deja atteint la presque moitié de la boite en 2 jours alors que le tartinage n'est pas vraiment epais? :rateau: 

est que j'ai une trop grande surface a tartiner ?   


*bon tartinage, bon café et bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## mikoo (26 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour par ici!!    

Mardi, le jour des...


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut et bonne journée  

Vacances?: J - ??...pffff...que c'est douloureux


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

Personne encore ???

Bon.

Alors bonjour à tout le monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2005)

Arf ! le rêve !!!!!!!!!!!! :affraid: 

Cette nuit, j'ai rêvé que j'avais acheté une grosse moto style Harley avec un énorme réservoir ... le problème, c'était que je devais faire le plein tous les 10 kms et que le réservoir semblait ne pas avoir de fond : je pompais, je pompais, ... les litres défilaient et ça s'arrêtait jamais ... 10L, 30L ... 50L ... 100L... ...   

Heureusement, tout s'est arrangé quand je me suis réveillé en sursaut et que j'ai eu exactement 2,5 secondes pour aller p....... !!!!(**)

(**) : mais non, sonny, j'ai pas voulu dire "péter" !!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

ah ! la société de consomation !


----------



## bebert (27 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Malgré le peu de sommeil malgré la pluie, la petite pluie fine, et le boulot idiot qui m'attend, *je suis d'attaque ce matin.*



Coucou ! 
Il n'y a pas de sot métier.    
Je ne sais pas ce matin, j'ai comme une envie de c... roissants !  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce matin, j'ai comme une envie de c... roissants ! :rateau: :love:


Tiens ! tout comme moi !   ... ce matin, je me suis levé avec une furieuse envie de b......eurre !
Purée, y'avait plus que de la margarine !!!!!!! 
:love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

le "eurre" n'était pas nécessaire voyons


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu grenadine...

Pression : 1007 nibars en hausse
Température : 17,5°
% humidité : 50 balais...

Brebis injoignables...

Ce sera comme un jour de plus à passer en moins...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! tout comme moi !  ... ce matin, je me suis levé avec une furieuse envie de b......eurre !
> Purée, y'avait plus que de la margarine !!!!!!!
> :love:


Et planta-fin alors....??!!. c'est frais c'est fin et c'est pas du beurre   

(Sinon, J-3 avant les vacances... )'Jour a tous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2005)

Et hop ! encore un petit problème existentiel : 

Hier soir, j'ai pris conscience que j'étais accroc aux Simpsons et à South Park ... pas moyen de passer une soirée sans zieuter un ou deux épisodes  avant de m'endormir béat et la bave aux lèvres ! 

C'est grave ?????????:hosto: :hosto:


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

vacances...J-3... ngagnagna...pffff   

ça devrait être interdit ce genre de message   


Bonne journée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et hop ! encore un petit problème existentiel :
> 
> Hier soir, j'ai pris conscience que j'étais accroc aux Simpsons et à South Park ... pas moyen de passer une soirée sans zieuter un ou deux épisodes avant de m'endormir béat et la bave aux lèvres !
> 
> C'est grave ?????????:hosto: :hosto:


D'avoir la bave aux lèvres ??? Nan c'est même rigolo !!! 
Mais s'endormir devant les simpsons rhhhoooo quand même !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

Achète un DVD de Futurama pour voir


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bonne journée
> 
> Vacances?: J - ??...pffff...que c'est douloureux


C'est encore loin ?? C'est déjà passé ? Ou y'en aura pas du tout ???  
On me reproche quelque chose ???:mouais:  ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

*mercredi !!​*

aujourd'hui je ne commence pas tres fort    

me voila a mon troisieme jour de tartinage ....pfff  
j'en ai mis partout

puis un coup de fil a la banque de bioman :
depuis quand on ne me donne plus d'info parce que j'ai pas la procuration ? :mouais: 
depuis peut etre ma derniere rencontre "catch" avec le directeur en debut du mois?  :mouais: :mouais: 
bien evidemment ni le directeur ni le chargée de clientele n'etait dispo  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

puis la connexion internet : pas moyen de la faire demarrer  :hein: 


enfin, j'espere un peu de "soleil" pour cet aprem , j'ai un rdv pour un boulot   



*bonne journée a tous * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mercredi !!​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
le nutella, c'est pas sur le visage, hein...


----------



## clochelune (27 Juillet 2005)

la nutella ça peut être ailleurs que sur le visage en effet (mais je ne ferai pas de dessin à censurer!)
bonjour à tous d'une nouvelle ici !
ce matin petite crèpe au sucre roux, jus d'orange, compote et thé à la menthe (ma seconde tasse va bientôt arriver, j'en suis accro)

ce matin encore pyjama (mais coiffée  et petite toilette)

hier soir, à défaut de pommeau, un petit kir (un faible mais je n'en abuse pas de trop ! enfin quand la bouteille de blanc est ouverte, faut bien la finir -en quelques jours quand même, et à deux- pour ne pas la gâcher)

bonnes vacances à ceux qui y sont, bon courage pour le taf aux autres (les vacances arriveront quand ceux à présent en vacances retourneront au taf pas de soucis !)


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juillet 2005)

J'ai appris hier que j'aurai des vacances en Août. Une dizaine de jours. Pas le choix. Ma copine n'en n'a pas. C'est trop tard pour que la nounou en prenne. Total : chez moi avec la nounou et le gamin. Je vais me faire ch... quelque chose de grand.
Ou alors je descends voir mon pote dans le midi quelques jours tout seul...
Pour ça faudrait qu'il reste des places dans le train, et que j'aie les dates exactes...
Quel bordel. 
On n'a pas eu de vacances ensemble depuis sept 2001...
Heureusement qu'on n'était pas à NY cette année là...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appris hier que j'aurai des vacances en Août. Une dizaine de jours. Pas le choix. Ma copine n'en n'a pas. C'est trop tard pour que la nounou en prenne. Total : chez moi avec la nounou et le gamin. Je vais me faire ch... quelque chose de grand.
> Ou alors je descends voir mon pote dans le midi quelques jours tout seul...
> Pour ça faudrait qu'il reste des places dans le train, et que j'aie les dates exactes...
> Quel bordel.
> ...


Elle est comment la nounou...??? Comme ça? 





Parce-que dans ce cas je vois pas ou est le problème...!!!


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Elle est comment la nounou...??? Comme ça?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rooooh Fran !!!!!!
Seul bémol: vu les tenues, le port permanent de lunettes de soleil est obligatoire


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Rooooh Fran !!!!!!
> Seul bémol: vu les tenues, le port permanent de lunettes de soleil est obligatoire


Et les boules quiès pour les oreilles...


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Juillet 2005)

c'est une belle journée qui s'annonce .. je vais me coucher ...​je vous laisse une petite fée pour vos pensées quand vous en serez au café ...​


----------



## sylko (28 Juillet 2005)

Excellente journée à toute la troupe. 

Je fais un crochet par Fribourg, avant d'aller sur Lausanne. Il y a peut-être de bonnes affaires, avant la fermeture définitive.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2005)

Houla ma tête


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juillet 2005)

allez, zou à la montagne 

pour construire un mur de pierre et déplacer 3m2 de terre


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu banane...

Pression : 1009 minibars en hausse
Température : 17,5°
% humidité : 44 fillette...

Brebis en vadrouille...

Ce sera comme un jour...


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

Salut tous...

Mal au casque ce matin... 
Je retourne prendre un 3eme café


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> allez, zou à la montagne
> 
> pour construire un mur de pierre et déplacer *3m2* de terre



T'as du bol, ça aurait pu être 3m3 

Bonjour à tous, je découvre aujourd'hui ce fil, né le jour de mon départ en vacances. Enfin, on va pouvoir se lever un peu tard, et poster sans se faire taper sur les doigts, merci Roberto !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

*bon jeudi !!!!     ​*
encore un tartinage vert , plusieur café et petites annonces anpe

bref ,  le tralalal de tous les matins     

*bonne journée a tous  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon jeudi !!!!     ​*
> encore un tartinage vert



*Tu as vomi ?*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as vomi ?*




mais non !!!!!!!      

c'est ma masque corporelle qui est censée me faire perdre une taille en une semaine !!     



et non ..... j'ai rien perdu !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non !!!!!!!
> 
> c'est ma masque corporelle qui est censée me faire perdre une taille en une semaine !!
> 
> ...



Eh si, le pognon que t'as mis là dedans !


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonne journée !!!

 :sleep: Pour une fois que je me réveille tôt    :mouais: 

Il a pris l'envie à ma mère de détapisser le salon, ce matin, je l'aide et cet aprem', je l'aide aussi et j'irai à la piscine je pense...
Ensuite ce soir je vais chez ma grand mère pour assister à la nocturne d'été : démonstration des sapeurs-pompiers


----------



## mikoo (28 Juillet 2005)

hep par ici!


----------



## semac (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais non !!!!!!!
> 
> c'est ma masque corporelle qui est censée me faire perdre une taille en une semaine !!
> 
> ...




et bien, essaie de vomir, ça c'est efficace, pas agréable, mais efficace... :rose: 

l'important c'est de ne pas y prendre goût :hein:


----------



## TranXarnoss (28 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Elle est comment la nounou...??? Comme ça?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle est black en effet, mais pas pareil...
Elle doit me faire une fois et demi...  
Gentille, tout, mais bon...


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

une averse de fées au matin nous changera de la grêle ... 





























et bon café thé choco à tous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin si certains commencent par ... ça ..;; bonne boisson !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





enfin soyez sages sinon...la nuage rose sera en avance ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelle météo tout de même!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Juillet 2005)

'Jour tout le monde...
et Bonne nuit Stook....:sleep:


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

Une pluie de fées comme ça dès le matin, mauvais présage disent les sorcières !   

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...

Ciel bleu mitigé, ça devrait pas durer...  

Pression : 1007 mimibars en hausse
Température : 20,1°
% humidité : 42...

Brebis sans plus...

Ce sera comme un jour à se faire mouiller...  :mouais:


----------



## sylko (29 Juillet 2005)

Que cette journée vous soit agréable. 

Ne jouez pas la combinaison suivante à l'Euro Millions: 3 - 7 - 34 - 35 - 42 et étoiles 2 - 4 

C'est la mienne.


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2005)

Qui a joué la combinaison de Lost ?  (pour ceux qui ont regardé la série hier sur la TSR) 

Bonne et douce journée à tous... :love:


----------



## Nouveau et alors ? (29 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Qui a joué la combinaison de Lost ?  (pour ceux qui ont regardé la série hier sur la TSR)
> 
> Bonne et douce journée à tous... :love:



moi !

ha ? j'suis pas le seul ?


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

Retour de vacances, 
10 jours de boulot à venir, la machine à laver qui tourne, faire les comptes, repondre aux mails accumulés, aux factures diverses, faire reviser la voiture...

*Cheveux retourner pecher des maquereau (et la morue ) au pays de la pluie agreable ! *


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

*bon vendredi !!!!!!     ​*

et *bonne journée a tous !!!!! * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Une pluie de fées comme ça dès le matin, mauvais présage




*Une solution*
aux mauvais présages...


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

pas très sage ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> pas très sage ça !




*Vois-tu mon ami*
il me faut déjà supporter ceci : 
Je n'ai nullement l'envie de voir se multiplier chaque matin cette autre horreur :


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vois-tu mon ami*
> il me faut déjà supporter ceci :
> Je n'ai nullement l'envie de voir se multiplier chaque matin cette autre horreur :


 

un de plus,  , ça te fera les pieds


----------



## madlen (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vois-tu mon ami*
> il me faut déjà supporter ceci :




Je vois, je vois mon chère  
Dis donc c'est nouveau non que tu fais partie du ©...
toujours pas compris a quoi ça sert ce truc là :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un de plus,  , ça te fera les pieds




*Tu veux un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
pour te faire les pieds ?


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux un
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
une petite colère divine, ça fait pas de mal de temps en temps


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Une solution*
> aux mauvais présages...


Une féeeeee en miettes qui te tombe sur le coin de la gueule ça fait moins mal... "...Forcément"


----------



## joeldu18cher (30 Juillet 2005)




----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

Excellent week-end à tout le monde. 

Sauf à l'Irlandais, qui s'est permis de me piquer le jackpot de l'Euro Millions.


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel désespérément bleu...  

Pression : 1006 houssedebars en hausse
Température : 17,5°
% humidité : 43...

Brebis ni plusses ni moinsses...

Si ça me dit ce sera comme un jour...


----------



## mikoo (30 Juillet 2005)

Hep ce matin!   

...Un matin à manger du beurre de cacahuette en écoutant du Bowie, j'aime ça!     :love:


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Entre le bar du flood, le train de la voie 12 (parceque avant c'était 7), les users de la nuit,
Il nous manquait plus que le thread du matin...  

Alors bonne journée!

On va finir avec un thread pour toutes les heures de la journée sur ce forum....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

*bon samedi !!!​*

et surtout un tres bon et long wikeland aux suisses !!!!    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juillet 2005)

Je décolle, debut des vacances... faudra rester zen dans la voiture  ...
Bon We a tous


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonnes vacances le Tigre...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juillet 2005)

Je passe juste pour dire que je l'aime pas trop ce thread...

Je le trouve hors charte...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je passe juste pour dire que je l'aime pas trop ce thread...
> 
> Je le trouve hors charte...


 ouais... completement flood spirit en fait...


----------



## NED (30 Juillet 2005)

qu'est-ce que je disait?


----------



## sylko (31 Juillet 2005)

Buongiorno tutti quanti...  


Pour 12 croissants, il faut 250 g de farine, 15 g de levure de boulanger, 1 décilitre d'eau tiède, 2 ½ufs, 2 c à soupe de sucre, 1 pincée de sel, 125 g de beurre. 
Faire tiédir la moitié de l'eau. Délayer la levure avec cette eau. 
Mettre le tiers de la farine dans un bol. Délayer avec la levure dissoute dans l'eau tiède. Rouler la pâte en boule. La couvrir d'un linge et la laisser lever pendant 1 h 30 au moins dans un endroit tiède. On obtient ainsi le levain. 
Ensuite, disposer le reste de la farine en fontaine, mettre au centre le levain. Ajouter le sel, le sucre, et les ½ufs. Couper le beurre en petits morceaux et les répartir sur le tout. 
Pétrir longuement cette pâte à la main en ajoutant le reste de l'eau si c'est nécessaire. La pâte doit être ferme et élastique. Rouler cette pâte en boule, la laisser lever dans un endroit tiède pendant 2 h 30. 
Saupoudrer la table de farine. Aplatir au rouleau sur 1/2 cm d'épaisseur. Découper en triangles et rouler en forme de croisssants. Laisser reposer 2 heures. 
Mettre à four très chaud et laisser cuire environ 25 minutes. 
A faire dans un piece froide a cause du beurre


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu maison poulaga...  

Pression : 1004 Pintobars en baisse
Température : 14,4°
% humidité : 38...

Brebis émues...

Ce sera comme un dimanche radieux pour tous, enfin je le vous le souhaite...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2005)

*Dimanche !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: ​*

personne encore debout ?   
et la messe alors ?    
sylko les croisssants sont prets ?   

allez , je vous souhaite un tres agreable dimanche et....


*allezzzzzzzz macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2005)

Salut les gens 

Aie, aie, aie, j'ai encore les dents du fond qui baignent :casse: :hosto:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Juillet 2005)

pour baigner elles baignent :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour baigner elles baignent :rateau:



c'est-à-dire ?


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *Dimanche !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: ​*personne encore debout ?
> et la messe alors ?
> sylko les croisssants sont prets ?
> allez , je vous souhaite un tres agreable dimanche et....
> ...



Justement on est à la messe ... mais sans Airport les PB ne servent qu'à poser les missels   :love:  :love:

.


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !  

Pour 12 croissants, il faut :
2 paquets de la Migros(*) à 6 croissants préchauffés chacun
1 four

préchauffez le four à 250°C pendant 10 minutes.
mettez les croissants.
attendez 5-6 minutes.
sortez les croissants. attention, la porte du four est chaude !
servez les croissants dans un zouli panier à pain.
dégustez.




Comment ça, c'est pas aussi bon que ceux de sylko ? :casse: 

Bon dimanche à tous ! :love:



(*) chupermarché chuiche.


----------



## mado (31 Juillet 2005)

Souvenirs, souvenirs...

La pâte à croissant Danone je crois..
C'était pas particulièrement bon, mais c'était cool ces p'tits dèj en famille, avant qu'elle n'éclate en mille morceaux.

Plein de soleil ici.
Bonne journée.
:love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Je re-passe juste pour dire que j'aime pas beaucoup ce thread...


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je re-passe juste pour dire que j'aime pas beaucoup ce thread...



tu n'as qu'à passer ton chemin...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Non, non, je continue à donner mon avis*, surtout que c'est pas hors charte, ni rien..

Nickel...

Rien...

Pas un pet plus haut que l'autre..

* Ce qui ne m'empêche nullement de passer mon chemin en même temps d'ailleur.


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Souvenirs, souvenirs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep... un avant goût de sel et de bleu...:style:  met qqs cailloux blancs dans ta poche pour moi...  

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien...
> Pas un pet plus haut que l'autre..
> Ce qui ne m'empêche nullement de passer mon chemin en même temps d'ailleur.


ProuUUUUUUUUUUUUT !!!!!
En voilà enfin un ... passez tous votre chemin le temps que ça se dissipe ...   

 :love: 

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je crois même que ça m'empêchera pas de pioncer ce soir avec la sérénité d'un loir.




D'un loir Atlantique, alors !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Juillet 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Sonny aussi, Sonny d'abord, même.*
> :love:



Je sais que tu m'aimes ma poule...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Juillet 2005)

Pfffffffffffffff!!!! ... Aérez la piaule! Ca daube le poppers, ici!     :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffffffffffff!!!! ... Aérez la piaule! Ca daube le poppers, ici!     :love:



Non non, c'est les chaussettes de Sonny, on se demande tous dans quoi il les lave :affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

C'est chouette les jours fériés


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Reposez-vous bien les vacancier(e)s, et les travailleur(se)s continuez à comater d'vant vos z'écrans.
> :love:


 
Salam!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut la troupe, on est lundi.
> *Premier août, huit heures treize*, je ne m'inquiète pas particulièrement du peu d'activité du Bar.
> Reposez-vous bien les vacancier(e)s, et les travailleur(se)s continuez à comater d'vant vos z'écrans.
> :love:
> ...



Salut à tous, 

Tiens, c'est marrant, j'ai quasi le même programme ce matin, sauf que moi, j'en ai trois ou quatre à réveiller aux fins de prises de décisions


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel tristement bleu...  

Pression : 1005 souribars en baisse
Température : 17,3°
% d'alcool dans le sang : 41...

Brebis sans nouvelles...

Ce sera comme un jour vasouillard, je vais reprendre du café, aîe ma tête  :casse: ...


----------



## Luc G (1 Août 2005)

Vous avez le bonjour d'un touriste qui profite de la lozère et de son climat d'été : des nuits fraîches, et même plus que fraîches   et des journées ensoleillées, enfin aujourd'hui et demain, ce sera un peu moins évident ! mais ensuite on va pouvoir s'offrir le sommet de l'Aubrac, les corniches du Méjean, et le Plomb du Cantal chez les voisins.


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette les jours fériés


yeah. :love:

un petit  spécial à tous les helvètes en ce jour de fête nationale...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> yeah. :love:
> 
> un petit  spécial à tous les helvètes en ce jour de fête nationale...



C'est aujourd'hui ... La saint Guillaume Tell ?     

Alors, bonne fête aux helvètes et autres allobroges !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

*Lundi !!!!!    ​*

premier reveil a 6h10 , je donne un coup au coussin et je me rendort

second  reveil 8h40 là je me leve et.....    

mais qui m'a tabassée cette nuit  ???? :mouais: j'ai mal partout !!!!!!    


bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Août 2005)

Euh... C'est quoi la différence avec le bar des floodeurs?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> premier reveil a 6h10 , je donne un coup au coussin et je me rendortsecond reveil 8h40 là je me leve et.....
> mais qui m'a tabassée cette nuit ???? :mouais: j'ai mal partout !!!!!!


Ben ! c'est le coussin qui s'est vengé !!!!!!!!  
Il a attendu que tu te soies rendormie et tchac les cervicales !!!!!!:love: 
ps : faut jamais brutaliser son coussin !!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Euh... C'est quoi la différence avec le bar des floodeurs?




Le "Roberto's spirit" ! même Sonny positive ici


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Ah ? à toi aussi ? moi j'ai eu un MP d'insulte en plus, vu le language il doit bien avoir dix ans le mec  j'espère qu'il a les fesses solides d'ailleurs


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _P'tain, y a des graves, quand même !_


 
  ... Quoi ???? Y'en a un qui a osé bouler rouge mon Roberto ???????????   
Purée ! ça va ch..... !!!!! :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Nan des fois je négativise.*
> 
> Un mec qui se fait appeler Filollon m'a envoyé un sale coodbool bien gras bien débile, j'aime pas cet esprit de m...
> _J'ai p'us de cartouches mais j'aime manger froid, je vais le puuuuulvériser !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Bon il est où ce gonze  J'ai rien trouvé avec le mode recherche... c'est un fantôme...  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? à toi aussi ? moi j'ai eu un MP d'insulte en plus, vu le language il doit bien avoir dix ans le mec  j'espère qu'il a les fesses solides d'ailleurs


Y'a pas que les fesses qu'il devra avoir solides, y'a aussi les reins... y'en a des fois...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que les fesses qu'il devra avoir solides, y'a aussi les reins... y'en a des fois...


Ah non pas les reins si tu suis la méthode sonnyboy


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Apparemment, il est en train de sévir un peu partout le fillolon où je sais pas quoi :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah non pas les reins si tu suis la méthode sonnyboy


Je vais... et je reviens... entre tes reins et je... me retiens...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Août 2005)

un nouveau candidat aux carrés rouges, ça ça me fout une de ces pêches ses gens qui osent se démarquer de la masse :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? à toi aussi ? moi j'ai eu un MP d'insulte en plus, vu le language il doit bien avoir dix ans le mec  j'espère qu'il a les fesses solides d'ailleurs



Ben, d'après son cucu ... ridiculum vitæ, il en aurait plus du double. faudrait mettre Sonny et/ou Doc Evil sur le coup ... Ça devrait les amuser !


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Août 2005)

Y faut bien se recycler et trouver des candidats tous frais, histoire de pas trop les amocher cote disco :love: faut leur laisser du repi :love:

Sinon moi j'aimais bien aussi "Nouveau et alors ?" :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2005)

Pour Roberto Vendez & supermoquette

Zé vous ai venger et en plus zé l'ai ajouté à ma liste d'ignorés...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Quoi ???? Y'en a un qui a osé bouler rouge mon Roberto ???????????
> Purée ! ça va ch..... !!!!! :love:




Oh, purée!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

Oui, mais ne va pas nous l'éparpiller "façon puzzle", Finn n'aime pas les taches de sang sur le bar.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y faut bien se recycler et trouver des candidats tous frais, histoire de pas trop les amocher cote disco :love: faut leur laisser du repi :love:
> 
> Sinon moi j'aimais bien aussi "Nouveau et alors ?" :love: :love: :love:



ha.....tu as raison, le "nouveau et alors" est pas mal
ce qui me laisse une petite pensé pour Derennes, koin et compagnie..... :love:  :love:  :love: 
mais ce qui est suiir, c'est qu'on ne boule pas rouge notre Roberto sans raison....
y a que Finn qui a droit...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

J'ai dit que je l'aimais pas trop ce thread ?

Dans le doute...

J'l'aime pas beaucoup ce thread...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dit que je l'aimais pas trop ce thread ?
> 
> Dans le doute...
> 
> J'l'aime pas beaucoup ce thread...



Remarques, t'as en partie raison, parceque les posts 244 et 277 sont vraiment nuls de chez nul, hein ! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

niark niark niark...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

ça refoule la mièvrerie ici..


Niark, niark, qu'il est méchant...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Août 2005)

*C'est apéro *
midi-minuit ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Août 2005)

C'est (en partie seulement) pour ça que je l'aime pas ce thread...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Va falloir aérer ici


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

C'est pour m'la péter, vous m'connaissez  mais moi j'en ai 3 de ses MPs :love: alors un piti de fillolon ça m'impressionne pas du tout 


ah ouais il est pas mal cui-là !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

Attendons un peu quand même, un cas comme ça ça se savoure de part sa rareté. Et puis il n'a qu'un carré rouge, la barre est à trois désormais


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

moi j'étais scout et servant de messe alors je me la fais discrète


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2005)

et humide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

*mardiiiii !!!!     ​*

le temp est maussade et plutot frisquet , un petit 16°   

en bas ça recommence le travaux , il enlevent le 100m environ de pavés qui genent les riverains la nuit 
a cause du bruit qui font les voitures a leur passage  :rateau:  :rateau: 

ben heuresement qu'il n'ont pas fait toute l'avenue    mais pourquoi juste 100m ?   

mulhouse ville puzzle?  :mouais:     

haaa oui, je oubliais : vu que le budget a eté largement depassé , 
nos impots locaux vont pratiquement doubler : parole d'un mec qui travaille a la mairie    



elle est pas belle la vie ?     



*bonne journée a tous !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:






edit : fillon tu sais , j'ai rien a craindre , je suis deja dans la secte


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris noir, pleuviotant...  

Pression : 1003 apéribars en baisse
Température : 16,6°
% d'eau dans le sang : 46...

Brebis serrant les miches...

Ce sera comme un jour à lire cet amusant abécédaire de l'apéro publié ce jour par "Libération©" 





*C'est ici...*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si le pelage vaut le coup, me l'abimez pas trop, que j'en fasse une descente de lit pour pas avoir froid aux pieds c't' hiver...


Arf ! avec des chevrotines de 12, il t'en restera assez pour te faire un string ... et encore !!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! avec des chevrotines de 12, il t'en restera assez pour te faire un string ... et encore !!!!!! :love: :love:



De toute façon, la peau d'un mec comme ça, ça doit être gluant et malodorant, non ? _un peu façon Gollum dans le seigneur des anneaux_   :casse:  :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

Mouarf,  je viens de trouver le blog de la guru fashionista Diane Pernet..    elle est quand meme un peu glauque cette bonne femme :mouais:

http://www.ashadedviewonfashion.com/ - terrible.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, chers z'amis Nettoyeurs, saquez-moi ce taré : un puits saumâtre sans fond, de toutes façons je ne l'oublierai pas, promis.



BLITZKRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEG!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> BLITZKRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEG!!!!




*Nan, patoch'*
trop rapide, on torture d'abord


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est apéro *
> midi-minuit ici ?



T'as une heure, pour prendre l'apéro, toi ? :mouais:


----------



## mado (2 Août 2005)

Une vraie première journée de vacances. En solo avec un des hommes de ma vie, le plus jeune :love:

Les éoliennes tournent à plein régime, le ciel brille enfin.
Le vin blanc est frais, juste ce qu'il faut faut.
Les sarments n'attendent que l'étincelle.

Salute !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie première journée de vacances. En solo avec un des hommes de ma vie, le plus jeune :love:
> 
> Les éoliennes tournent à plein régime, le ciel brille enfin.
> Le vin blanc est frais, juste ce qu'il faut faut.
> ...




a la tienne !!!!   :love:


----------



## ginette107 (3 Août 2005)

Un petit bonjour à tous ceux qui passeront par là   :love: 

Et bonne journée par la même occasion   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Août 2005)

hop bonne journée humide et tiède, c'est presque porno dans ce batiment


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2005)

*mercredi !!!! ​*
ben , on fait quoi le mercredi a part le raviolis?   


*bonne journée a tous * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## mikoo (3 Août 2005)

Hep bonne journée par ici !! 
Il fait beau, les oiseaux chantent, et mon voisin gueule...    :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hop bonne journée humide et tiède, c'est presque porno dans ce batiment



Cool, SM, n'oublie pas que t'es mort !


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2005)

Tiens, si je changeais de boulot?...   :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Demain je me casse à l'aube chez Manou, on a même prévu un repas de famille à la ferme, et je ferai sans doute un cruisin' en coccinelle cabriolet.
> :love:  :love:  :love:




*Tant qu'à y être tu n'as qu'à cruiser*
jusque par ICI  Roberto


----------



## Grug (3 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Demain je me casse à l'aube chez Manou, on a même prévu un repas de famille à la ferme, et je ferai sans doute un cruisin' en coccinelle cabriolet.
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Je reviens le 12, par là.
> ...


 Bonnes vacances mon Roberto. :love:


----------



## Pierrou (3 Août 2005)

Moi je suis allé ce matin à la banque ouvrir un compte, un vrai ( CB et tout ) pisque je m'en vais de chez moi en septembre 
Les banquiers me tiennent par les c***lles maintenant !! :rateau:
Ensuite après midi tranquille à la maison avec le iBook et le chat sur les genoux :love:





Bonne journée à tous :love:


----------



## sylko (4 Août 2005)

bonne journée à tout le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> bonne journée à tout le monde...




rhaaa   

j'arrive po a dormir... vu l'heure, je crois que je vais bientot meme abandonné l'idée de me recoucher...


----------



## sylko (4 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> rhaaa
> 
> j'arrive po a dormir... vu l'heure, je crois que je vais bientot meme abandonné l'idée de me recoucher...



T'as raison, le monde appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

ha oui, sinon BONJOUR !!!

ou bonne nuit... 'fin a vous de voir...


----------



## sylko (4 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ha oui, sinon BONJOUR !!!
> 
> ou bonne nuit... 'fin a vous de voir...



Salut.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

bonne vacance robertov :


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Août 2005)

Je l'ai dit que je l'aimais pas trop ce thread à gnagnateries ?

Oui ?

OK... autant pour moi (j'écris comme ça parce que je le peux, les deux façon sont acceptées, et l'autre ne me plait pas, les esprits chagrins qui s'appretaient à me faire la remarque, Krystof si tu nous lis... peuvent donc se la mettre sur l'oreille, et la vache peut aller meugler ailleur également.... )


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel à la Luc Besson (comprenne qui pourra)...  

Pression : 1008 potobars en hausse
Température : 12,4°
% de sang dans l'alcool : 45...

Brebis égarées...

Ce sera comme un jour de milieu de semaine...


----------



## Avril-VII (4 Août 2005)

Bonne journée à tous !   

Perso, j'ai passé une bonne partie de ma nuit à apprendre ca par coeur  :sleep:  :sleep: 
Vous l'aurez deviné :mouais: mon programme de la journée c'est équitation.


:love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Août 2005)

ah une entrecôte de canasson au roquefort fondu + frites, un vrai délice !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2005)

*jeudi !!!    ​*

un petit frisquet 12°    
pull et chaussettes au dejeuner avec soleil taquin    

bon meuglement sonny et

*bonne journée a tous !!!! * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Pour une fois je m'extirpe du pieu avant 9h :sleep:

Profitez bien de votre journée, ceux qui le peuvent... les autres... subissez-la avec élégance.  :love:


----------



## ginette107 (4 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous !
> 
> Perso, j'ai passé une bonne partie de ma nuit à apprendre ca par coeur  :sleep:  :sleep:
> Vous l'aurez deviné :mouais: mon programme de la journée c'est équitation.
> ...




bon courage pour ton complet


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu cerise...  

Pression : 1011 patochbars en hausse
Température : 12,4°
% d'eau dans l'eau : 41...

Brebis pas retrouvées...

Ce sera comme un jour en vadrouille...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Août 2005)

Je sais que je dois dire quelque chose, mais je sais plus quoi...

ça concerne ce thread (que j'aime pas beaucoup d'ailleur...)

Bon, tant pis ça me reviens pas...

ça commençait par GNA GNA GNA, mais pas moyen de me souvenir du reste...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2005)

tout d'abord on commence par 


*vendredi !!!!!    ​*

ou par 


_beau soleil 12° !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: _


enfin tu termines par 


*bonne journée a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que je dois dire quelque chose, mais je sais plus quoi...


... un petit "tombé de futal" sonny ... peut-être ?????  :love: 

Un excellent vendredi à tout le monde ....


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que je dois dire quelque chose, mais je sais plus quoi...
> 
> ça concerne ce thread (que j'aime pas beaucoup d'ailleur...)
> 
> ...



Ca se terminait pas par GNA GNA GNA?


----------



## Grug (5 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tout d'abord on commence par
> 
> 
> *vendredi !!!!!    ​*
> ...


 :affraid: dejà :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2005)

*LPFDLS*
vous salue


​


----------



## Manou (5 Août 2005)

C'est pas la manou, c'est le pur fils de la manou.



Salut tout le monde, un salut du Pays des z'Abricots, bientôt l'heure de l'apéro.

Dimanche soir, on va diner à la ferme, mon paternel a insisté pour avoir de la crême fouettée, peu importe la tarte : il est resté scotché !
 :rose: 
 :love: 
 :love: 

*Je vous souhaite un bon un excellent week-end !*
_khami Vincent_


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu haricot...  

Pression : 1007 apérobars en baisse
Température : 13,7°
% d'humidité : 42 rotoflops...

Brebis mangées 1...

Ce sera comme un jour à oviner...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

* ben oui *samedi !!!!!! 

je suis tellement tombé du lit tot que il m'a fallu 15 minutes pour trouver ce thread
je me demande si je ne retourne pas au lit 



*bonne journée a tout
*et
*tres tres tres bon w.e.** :love:** :love:** :love:** :love:*​


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je suis tellement tombé du lit tot que il m'a fallu 15 minutes pour trouver ce thread
> je me demande si je ne retourne pas au lit
> ​



C'est pas un toboggan ... monter ... decendre .. monter ...   

Bonne journée Tobertav et à tous(es) les autres aussi​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un toboggan ... monter ... decendre .. monter ...
> 
> Bonne journée Tobertav et à tous(es) les autres aussi



Si tu appelles robertav ainsi (Tobertav) elle ne va peut-être pas apprécier, surtout après être tombée du lit 

Bonne journée tout le monde !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si tu appelles robertav ainsi (Tobertav) elle ne va peut-être pas apprécier, surtout après être tombée du lit
> 
> Bonne journée tout le monde !




mais non      

je ne suis pas susceptible au tomber du lit , plutot au tomber du sommeil      



d'ailleur , pour ma paix personnelles je me demande si je vais enfin demander a benjamin de me changer de pseudo .....


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Si tu appelles robertav ainsi (Tobertav) elle ne va peut-être pas apprécier, surtout après être tombée du lit
> 
> Bonne journée tout le monde !


Retournerai bien au pieu aussi ... pas les yeux complètement ouverts


----------



## mikoo (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour...   :sleep:  :sleep:  :rateau:  ... déjà le weekend !


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

Là c'est samedi matin et pour la première fois depuis longtemps je suis en congé  je prépare les petits pains au choc qui viennent de sortir du four, puis un bon petit café bien chaud pour bien commencer la journée :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2005)

apéro avec une galloise, haleine de cervoise


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous !  :love:
Au programme ce samedi :
- cartons 
- cartons :mouais:
- cartons :sick:
- cartons :sleep:

- ... un dîner avec des vieux potes le soir  :love:

Un merveilleux samedi à tous. :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !  :love:
> Au programme ce samedi :
> - cartons
> - cartons :mouais:
> ...


 Bons cartons  , moi ça va être de la mise en page pour montrer des roughs à un client :mouais: (dans le genre j'aurais préféré rien glander lol)

Allez, Angie, on se motive :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

lepurFilsdeManou qui pense qu'une fausse moustache et un accent d'opérette suffit a dit:
			
		

> Vous mé réconnaizez ?



Ben, rien que les smilies suffisent, tu es le seul à les manier avec un tel brio, ils écrivent ton vrai pseudo en lettres de feu au firmament de MacGe


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !  :love:
> Au programme ce samedi :
> - cartons
> - cartons :mouais:
> ...



Bonjour à toi, et à tout le monde aussi,

Essaies d'intercaler une valise par ci, une malle par là, ça cassera la monotonie


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Là c'est samedi matin et pour la première fois depuis longtemps je suis en congé  je prépare les petits pains au choc qui viennent de sortir du four, puis un bon petit café bien chaud pour bien commencer la journée :love:


On n'est n'in mô pô des p'tits ovrî !!!!     

Bons congés


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> apéro avec une galloise, haleine de cervoise


Apéro avec mémé ... haleine de café


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Apéro avec mémé ... haleine de café



Apéro avec tonton, ah, laine de mouton !


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

il est minuit et des bananes...
bon dimanche a toutes et a tous !
pfiou... pas couche, moi... :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel laitonnament laiteux...  

Pression : 1001 tabdebars en baisse
Température : 13,5°
% d'humidité : 41...

Brebis -16... 

Ce sera comme un jour à louper la messe...


----------



## alèm (7 Août 2005)

Fichtre, ce matin, je peux faire sosie de Tom Waits... la classsssssssse...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

*dimanche ​*

ce matin on peut pas dire que je suis tombée du lit a 10h45      



*bonne et agreable journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *dimanche ​*ce matin on peut pas dire que je suis tombée du lit a 10h45
> *bonne et agreable journée  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


Pareil ... moi aussi j'ai fait mes "devoirs" au lit ... poooo groooove si tu es une bonne élève   

 bonne journée


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu écossais...  

Pression : 1003 verdebars en hausse
Température : 11,9°
% d'humidité : 40...

Brebis a poil laineux... 

Ce sera comme un jour à raviolis...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

*bon lundi !!!!     ​*

petit , tres petit 9°, autant dire que il fait vraiment pas chaud   


bonne journée et surtout bonne semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2005)

comme un beignet de crevette


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

J'ai une impression bizarre, comme si j'étais sur un thread qui me plait pas...


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour...  :sleep:  :sleep: 
Je me réveille et j'ai mal au reins.    

bonne journée à tous !    :love: 
(surtout qu'il à l'air de faire beau aujourd'hui   )


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une impression bizarre, comme si j'étais sur un thread qui me plait pas...



alors CASSE-TOI!!!


----------



## Luc G (8 Août 2005)

Le bonjour du lozérien toujours en vacances, toujours en Lozère, et toujours entre 2 balades.


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu sheumeuleu...  

Pression : 1006 tonobars en hausse
Température : 12,4°
% d'humidité : 36...

Brebis bêlantes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à crasher une navette...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Savez ce que j'en pense ?

Bien...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Savez ce que j'en pense ?
> Bien...




*Tu fais bien de le rappeler*
après tout, il n'y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

*    mardiii !!!    ​*

sonny tu veux un croissant ?   


bonne journée a tous !! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (9 Août 2005)

J-6 et je me casse de c'te piaule. 

 bonne journée à tous...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Tu ne te permets rien du tout et tu vas d'abord me nettoyer cette vilaine peau...


----------



## Grug (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une impression bizarre, comme si j'étais sur un thread qui me plait pas...


 aaaaah, les mystères de l'amour  :love:


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour par ici


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour par ici



*Alors voilà*
Gregg a déjà dit bonjour chez les floodeurs mais il n'a pas du obtenir les réponses escomptées alors il vient le faire ici...


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

Et voici 

Que le purfilsdelasagesse ne m'as pas attrapé alors il vient ici ..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors voilà*
> Gregg a déjà dit bonjour chez les floodeurs mais il n'a pas du obtenir les réponses escomptées alors il vient le faire ici...







salôttttttttttttt


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors voilà*
> Gregg a déjà dit bonjour chez les floodeurs mais il n'a pas du obtenir les réponses escomptées alors il vient le faire ici...


L'étang se resserre


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'étang se resserre


Et l'étang sont durs pour certains...


----------



## Gregg (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'étang se resserre




Même pas vrai


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

Bon c'est bientôt l'heure de boire un coup non ?! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Et l'étang sont durs pour certains...



Fais, gaffe parce que si l'étang t'accule.... (Non, SM, j'ai pas dit t'enc...      )


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Fais, gaffe parce que si l'étang t'accule.... (Non, SM, j'ai pas dit t'enc...      )


Dans ce cas là méfiance il arrive que l'étang pête...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas là méfiance il arrive que l'étang pête...



Alors, c'est l'étang pis pour toi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, c'est l'étang pis pour toi !



C'est vrai que l'étang sont durs...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel blanc cass...  

Pression : 1005 zouloobars en hausse
Température : 15,1°
% d'humidité : 39...

Brebis repetita... 

Ce sera comme un jour mitigé...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

Un petit pet dans la boite à gna gna, en passant...

Comme ça, par méchanceté...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

*mercredi !!!! :love:  :love:  :love: ​*

toujours aussi froid le matin et
toujours avec mon café , chuaussettes et pull     


*bonne journée a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mercredi !!!! :love: :love: :love: ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
T'es chtarbée ou quoi ?

C'est le plein été !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es chtarbée ou quoi ?
> 
> C'est le plein été !!!!!




c'est la fin de l'eté et avec 9° tu permets que je mes mes pulls et chaussettes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Août 2005)

T'habites au pole nord ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'habites au pole nord ou quoi ?




non, juste en alsace du sud : haut rhin* !!!!!      


*je precise, parce que le nord de l'alsace c'est le bas rhin , 
j'ai jamais compris la logique du mec qui a choisit les noms des departements et regions


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

pas terrible d'arriver après le petit pet de sonny.. 

bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, juste en alsace du sud : haut rhin* !!!!!
> 
> 
> *je precise, parce que le nord de l'alsace c'est le bas rhin ,
> j'ai jamais compris la logique du mec qui a choisit les noms des departements et regions



Ben c'est simple, c'était un fonctionnaire qui avait fait presque toute sa carrière en Polynésie, donc dans l'hémisphère sud. Pour lui, le haut est en bas, et vice versa ! 

Sans dec, pour les départements qui portent le nom d'un fleuve, le "haut", c'est le plus près de la source, et le "bas", ou "l'inférieur(e)", le plus près de la mer. Depuis quelques décennies, la tendance est à remplacer les "bas" et "inférieurs" par autre chose (Charente inférieure -> Charente maritime, Loire inférieure -> Loire Atlantique, Basses Alpes -> Alpes de haute Provence) mais ils n'ont pas trouvés encore pour le Rhin (Rhin Maritime aurait fait un peu présomptueux, sans compter que les allemands auraient pu prendre ça comme une tentative d'annexion )


----------



## Luc G (10 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fin de l'eté et avec 9° tu permets que je mes mes pulls et chaussettes ?



Histoire de relativiser : hier matin, il y avait -1°C ici  mais on est monté à au moins 25°C dans la journée : ça, c'est un  bon climat, on a frais la nuit et beau temps le jour. Enfin, aujourd'hui, mieux vaut ne pas s'avancer, pluie et orages au programme.


----------



## aricosec (10 Août 2005)

*hep *! patron ,un jaunet avec un glaçon


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel mouillé...  

Pression : 1003 pattobars en hausse
Température : 16,3°
% d'humidité : 48...

il pleut, il pleut bergère rentre tes blanches Brebis... 

Jeudi ce sera comme un jour...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour...

J'ai le droit de déposer un gros caca dans la boite à gna gnas ??

Trop tard...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2005)

t'as mangé du maïs toi


----------



## Nobody (11 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> 
> J'ai le droit de déposer un gros caca dans la boite à gna gnas ??
> 
> Trop tard...


 
Tiens, essuie-toi.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel re-bleu...  

Pression : 1004 cacabars en baisse
Température : 14,2°
% d'humidité : 55...

Brebis aux méchouis... 

Ce sera comme le jour du poisson...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Toussestoutes...
> 
> Ciel re-bleu...
> 
> ...



 DJ, bonjour toussezétoutes,

DJ, sors une serviette de plus pour le méchoui, j'arrive !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2005)

*     vendredi!!!!     
​*

pour vous sera le debut de w.e.
pour moi le depart en italie     


je vais vous laisser une petite semaine et pour me faire pardonner 
j'ai preparé votre petit dej'   





vu que on viens de me prevenir que on partira plus tot , en debut d'aprem
vu que j'ai absolument encore rien preparé
vu que a partir de maintenant je vais courir dans tous les sens 

je vais vous faire un tres gros  :love:  et je vous dis a bientot   


profitez bien de mon absence   



*CIAO !!!!!!!*


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous...

Je vous aime tous , et vous souhaite une bonne journée, comme tout le monde et comme tous les jours...

Tellement que ça en est gerbant...

Bande de moudus !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...
> 
> Je vous aime tous , et vous souhaite une bonne journée, comme tout le monde et comme tous les jours...
> 
> ...




Allez, hop! Face down, ass up!!! ... Robertav, passe moi le thermomètre.... Hein? ... Je sais pas ; il m'a l'air tout bizarre, aujourd'hui... Quoi?!? ... Comment ça, lui tater la truffe?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

*L'heure de l'apéro hein ?*
le drame c'est que j'ai oublié d'acheter de la bière...



 :hein: 
 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'heure de l'apéro hein ?*
> le drame c'est que j'ai oublié d'acheter de la bière...
> 
> 
> ...



Tu connais le dicton : "Les amis de mes amis sont mes amis, et la bière de mes amis est ma bière"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Août 2005)

*NAtionaaaaaaaaale 7*

De toutes les routes de France d'Europe
Celle que j'préfère est celle qui conduit
En auto ou en auto-stop
Vers les rivages du Midi

Nationale Sept
Il faut la prendre qu'on aille à Rome à Sète
Que l'on soit deux trois quatre cinq six ou sept
C'est une route qui fait recette
Route des vacances
Qui traverse la Bourgogne et la Provence
Qui fait d'Paris un p'tit faubourg d'Valence
Et la banlieue d'Saint-Paul de Vence
Le ciel d'été
Remplit nos c½ur de sa lucidité
Chasse les aigreurs et les acidités
Qui font l'malheur des grandes cités
Tout excitées
On chante, on fête
Les oliviers sont bleus ma p'tite Lisette
L'amour joyeux est là qui fait risette
On est heureux Nationale 7.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Août 2005)

*Autoroute AAaaaaa 7*
ses bouchons, ses péages, ses radars automatiques...

Y va se régaler le pur fiston...


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2005)

Ahhh le matin !
Bonjour le matin !
Bon matin les matinaux !
Bon petit dèj les croissanteux !
Bon lever les dormeurs !
Bon apéro les apéristes !
Bon moi je retourne me coucher !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu canard une nouvelle fois...   

Pression : 1007 gainzebars en hausse
Température : 14,7°
% d'humidité : 43...

Brebis dans le ravin... 

Ce sera comme un jour barbecue sardines*... 

*Pascal77 je t'ai compté


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Autoroute AAaaaaa 7*
> ses bouchons, ses péages, ses radars automatiques...
> 
> Y va se régaler le pur fiston...



Ben ... Vu que t'as oublié d'acheter la bière, t'évites déjà les conséquences du "soufflez dans le ballon" positif, c'est mieux que rien


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Août 2005)

bonjour, je pars en week end maintenant jusqu'a Mardi......
ça faisait un petit moment que je n'avais eu 4 jours tranquilles.....(on me dit que non, bon tant pis...)
un petit detour un peu plus pres de l'eau.....ça fait toujours du bien

bonnne journée....


----------



## Macounette (13 Août 2005)

Dodo dans les cartons.
Réveil dans les cartons.
Vivement les prochains cartons. 

:sleep:

Un chouette samedi à tous.   :love:


----------



## Stargazer (13 Août 2005)

Bien le bonjour chez vous et bon Samedi à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dodo dans les cartons.
> Réveil dans les cartons.
> Vivement les prochains cartons.
> 
> ...



Ça cartonne sévère, dis donc !


----------



## elKBron (14 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *NAtionaaaaaaaaale 7*
> Nationale Sept
> Il faut la prendre qu'on aille à Rome à Sète
> Que l'on soit deux trois quatre cinq six ou sept
> C'est une route qui fait recette


et je vous conseille vivement la version de cette chanson revue par le groupe franco berlinois Stereo Total 

et nous sommes dorenavant  *dimanche**
bon dimanche a vous tous !
*​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

C'est quand qu'on dort ?  :love:


----------



## Spyro (14 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand qu'on dort ?  :love:


Moi j'y vais là  
Enfin je vais essayer  :rateau:
A plus


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu horizon...  

Pression : 1008 manobars en baisse
Température : 13,4°
% d'humidité : 44...

Brebis en manque... 

Ce sera comme un jour béni oui oui...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Août 2005)

Même le jour du seigneur, on est obligé de gnagnater de concert ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y vais là
> Enfin je vais essayer  :rateau:
> A plus




C'était bieeeeen, hein ?  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu camion de pompiers...  

Pression : 1004 moudubars en baisse
Température : 11,7°
% d'humidité : 36...

Brebis à Auchan... 

Ce sera comme le jour du 15 août, férié et festive...


----------



## Avril-VII (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour à toutes t à tous,

On avais prévu, avec des copines, de faire une ballade en vélo d'une journée...
Ce matin, 7H30 :

_Telephone_ 
Oui (voix vaseuse)
Salut ! Je te réveille (voix douce que j'adore !! :love: )
Oui mais c'est pas grave ( en fait, si ca soul )
Bon avec le temp qui fait dehor,s je pense pas que se sera possible...
Ah bon ? Fait pas beau ? (La flemme d'ouvrir mon volet je réveille l'ordi et je vois : tombe des cordes et 11°)



Ce sera pour une prochaine fois 

Et là j'ai été rereveillé par le chien de ma grand-mère qui vient manger :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (15 Août 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (15 Août 2005)

suuuuuuuuuuuurprise


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> suuuuuuuuuuuurprise



En voilà une surprise ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

*Si je connaissais le con*
qui a dit que l'avenir appartenait à ceux qui se lèvent tôt...




 
 :sleep:
 :sleep:


----------



## mado (16 Août 2005)

Pas moi  mais je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire..


----------



## toys (16 Août 2005)

es que le monde pourrais appartenir a ceux qui se couche tard?


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu coups de boules...  

Pression : 1006 demidebars en baisse
Température : 10,4°
% d'humidité : 40...

Brebis gnagnatant... 

Ce sera comme un jour à prendre le soleil...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Août 2005)

gna gna gna...


----------



## Nobody (16 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je vous bécotte partout !*
> :love::love::love:


 
Essaye, seulement!

  

Bonne journée à toutezétousse.


----------



## Luc G (16 Août 2005)

Je rejoins la cohorte des damnés de la terre ce matin après 4 semaines de Lozère. Ça se passe de commentaires.


----------



## ginette107 (16 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous, le boulot reprend  après un long week-end bien sympathique   :love:    :love: u


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2005)

Première journée de liberté.  J'ai quitté mon taf hier... rhô ça fait du bien. 
Café du matin sur le balcon (j'en profite, c'est l'avant-avant dernier.... avant le départ.  ) 
Puis hop au boulot. Les cartons attendent. 

Une merveilleuse journée à toutes et à tous. :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Août 2005)

Ici la semaine commence avec le soleil...

Alors les ceux qui ont repris, les encore en vacances, les enfin en vacances, les en plein cartons : 

_*Bonne semaine !!!*_


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## toys (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Excellente journée à tout le monde.


tu parle j ai pas réussi a dormir!


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu écossais...  

Pression : 1007 rondsdebars en hausse
Température : 13,4°
% d'humidité : 41...

Brebis gnangnantes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à mettre les marmottes dans du papier alu...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure-ci Marylou et Pépita ont déjà du réveiller mon fiston (comprenne qui pourra)...
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 nickel...
une patate, j'te dis pas...

Ca va chier, aujourd'hui, z'etes prevenus.


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

Salam aleikum tout le monde


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2005)

J moins 2, il fait beau, mes cartons sont prêts. 

Bonne journée à tous.  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Août 2005)

ben, Salut a tous.....
courage pour ton déménagement Macounette....
bonne nuit Toys.....
et 


bon, je vais trier toutes les photos de ce Week end......


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J moins 2, il fait beau, mes cartons sont prêts.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous.  :love:


 
tu déménages?


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu déménages?


vi


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *NAtionaaaaaaaaale 7*
> 
> De toutes les routes de France d'Europe
> Celle que j'préfère est celle qui conduit
> ...



Qui saurait me dire qui avait fait une reprise complètement déjantée de cette chanson en 84?


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Qui saurait me dire qui avait fait une reprise complètement déjantée de cette chanson en 84?


 
Un groupe belge mythique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

et c'est a ce moment la qu'on voit que c'etait en 81...
t'as la memoire qui flancheeeeu, tu t'souviens plus tres bien, fab'fab?
c'est moche de vieillir quand meme...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Un groupe belge mythique...



Fabuleux :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

Que cette journée vous soit agréable.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Que cette journée vous soit agréable.


Amen ! ...:rateau: :rateau: 

Ps : sylko :     ... samedi je vais prius euh prier pour toi !!!!!:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dès le matin, à froid, presque à jeun, Thebig affiche déjà d'assez remarquables performances _"Nossébanké" _!


Normal ... je viens d'aller me resourcer dans le thread des "huitres"... l'iode me fait un de ces biens !!!!! :love: :love: 

...en fait, dans toute une journée, j'ai un petit quart d'heure de "grâce" ... c'était maintenant !!!:love:


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *NAtionaaaaaaaaale 7*
> 
> De toutes les routes de France d'Europe
> Celle que j'préfère est celle qui conduit
> ...



Histoire de géographer, je vous signale quand même que le Trénet se foutait de la gueule du monde : pour aller à Sète, la 7, c'était pas vraiment la route (enfin sauf au début). Et sinon, profitez-en bien, la nationale 7 va devenir départementale je-ne-sais-plus-combien sur une bonne partie de son parcours. Dans quelques siècles, Trénet passera pour un auteur ésotérique et certains analyseront ses prophéties, c'est ainsi que se fabriquent les mythes. Les mites, elles, c'est plus rapide et plus simple.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris écossais...  

Pression : 1007 sylkobars en hausse
Température : 16,3°
% d'humidité : 45...

Brebis mouillées chantent dans les blés... 

Ce sera comme un jour à promener le parapluie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les mites, elles, c'est plus rapide et plus simple.


Arrête de parler de mites, ça me fout les boules !!!!!! Arfffffffffffff !!!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Août 2005)

Moi j'en ai une grosse...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai une grosse...


Pffffffffffffffffffiouuu !!!!!    
Je sens que ce thread va devenir mitique !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai une grosse...



Boule?


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

salut les poulettes (et ceux qui en ont une grosse)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut les poulettes (et ceux qui en ont une grosse)


  ... et ceux qui en ont une petite, ils peuvent crever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et ceux qui en ont une petite, ils peuvent crever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :love:


 
deux petites passent encore pour la session de repêchage


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pffffffffffffffffffiouuu !!!!!
> Je sens que ce thread va devenir mitique !!!!!!!:love:


 
Meetic, tu veux dire?


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai une grosse...



Pour les mites fais un effort : à poil laineux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> (Vous pouvez bien entendu remplacer "Diantre" par "Bon sang de bonsoir" ou même quelques gros mots affectueux !)



"Palsambleu" ? "Jarnicoton" ? "fi donc" ? ou peut-être préférerais tu "par la mâlemort" ?


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

snif snif. 
ça sent les fruits de mer ici...  :hein:


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour les mites fais un effort : à poil laineux !


J'aurais plutôt dit "Au poil les n½uds..."


----------



## Nobody (18 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et ceux qui en ont une petite, ils peuvent crever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rateau: :rateau: :love:


 
Il vaut mieux une petite qui crache qu'une grosse qui glette*.  

Proverbe wallon.   :love: 

* gletter: baver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux une petite qui crache qu'une grosse qui glette*.
> 
> Proverbe wallon.   :love:
> 
> * gletter: baver.



Tout à fait, d'autant que trop grande, les bouts sont bons, mais c'est le milieu qui plie !


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux une petite qui crache qu'une grosse qui glette*.
> 
> Proverbe wallon.   :love:
> 
> * gletter: baver.



zineke !


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2005)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.. 

De toute manière, elle ne peut être que bonne, vu que c'est vendredi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Allez une fois ! Bonne journée à toutes et tous et même aux JMJ à Cologne avec leurs petits sacs à dos plein d'indulgences...  :love: 

Ce matin, petit arrêt à l'église de mon patelin ... signe de croix rapide devant Jésus crucifié (après tout ce que j'ai raconté hier, j'étais un peu honteux) ... petite bougie à Saint Antoine pour retrouver la sérénité ... grosse bougie au petit Jésus de Prague pour protéger tout le monde (je change un jour sur deux !!!), rien au saint qui me lorgne dans son coin (me fait peur celui-là) et pour finir trempette du doigt dans le bénitier avant de partir pour Bruxelles.....
Ah ! j'oubliais ... petite prière vite faite pour vous, Soeurs et Frères ...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit sentir bon, les Jihèmeji©, avec toutes ces filles fraîches et pures aux regards baissés et aux pensées z'innocentes qui se signent dans les z'églises dans des bénitiers plein d'eau de Cologne !


  ... j'ai failli avoir un début de trique ...  :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Euh Roberto ... tu imagines le succès que tu aurais là-bas rien qu'en distribuant ta carte de visite... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel tristement bleu...  

Pression : 1007 pomdebars en hausse
Température : 14,2°
% d'humidité : racine carrée de 2116...

Brebis contentes, les connes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à s'la prendre et à s'la mordre... :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est simple : je préfère pas y penser, chuis tout..., ça me...., c'est....
> Pfiou.
> :rose:
> :rose:


----> blog 


8 )   o==8


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Merci Mec !
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Que tu crois...
Moi je suis sûr que ça sent la sardine pas fraîche...
Z'ont pas souvent l'occasion d'aérer le minou les cathos...


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bizarre ...  

Pression : 1005 pitinbars en hausse
Température : 18,2°
% d'humidité : 5x9...

Brebis pas contentes, les connes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à finir le Baeckeoffe...


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et personne n'est venu saluer ici ?_
> Les z'usages se perdent, nom de nom !
> 
> 
> ...



Salam Roberto   

surtout, si on te dit que la vie appartient à ceux qui se lèvent tôt le samedi, ne le crois pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

c'est bientot fini ce bordel?
yen a qu'essayent de faire la grasse mat'!!


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

ouais, dur de dormir un samedi avec tout ce boucan (même les boules kiès ne font pas l'affaire!)
bref, bonjour à tous !
 ici en pyajama rouge à coeurs, coiffée, brin de toiltte de fait, en attente que la boulloire soit présentable (pleine d'eau de javel nettoyante) pour un second thé vert du matin après un 'tit déj' bien mérité au vu des rêves (oubliés!) !
température en chambre de 24 degrés, un oreiller attendant sa taie pour l'arrivée de mon chéri dans la journée !


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est bientot fini ce bordel?
> yen a qu'essayent de faire la grasse mat'!!



A qui le dis-tu...   

Bon ben maintenant que vous m'avez réveillé, je vous la souhaite excellente.


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 
T'inquiète, le Foguenne, au vu de ce qu'il a posté cette nuit, il est pas prêt de refaire surface!


----------



## Spyro (21 Août 2005)

Ouaip là je _vais bien_ me coucher là en fait  :sleep:


----------



## sylko (21 Août 2005)

*Goude morninge! *

Bonjour tout le monde. C'est l'heure du p'tit déj.


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris éponge...  

Pression : 1001 teldebars en baisse
Température : 12,7°
% d'humidité : 1,4830494 Pieds cubes...

Brebis en surchauffe... 

Ce sera comme un jour à remettre la cheminée en route...


----------



## Avril-VII (21 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai eu le temps de dire aurevoir à personne 
Voilà, je suis en vacances cette semaine au camping à Castellane...
là j'écris depuis un antique iMac, flaqué d'une borne france telecom 

Bonne fin de vacances à tous !
Bonne rentrée à ceux qui reprennent cette semaine 

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

*VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE !!!*
Messe de Benoît XVI à l'occasion des JMJ !
Allumez vite vos télés !


Non ?
Non ?



_Bon..._




 :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! j'oubliais ... petite prière vite faite pour vous, Soeurs et Frères ...  :love:




*Merci thebig*
pourtant je tiens te préciser qu'il n'y a pas de représentantes féminines au ©ercle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

*dimanche!!!!!​*

il fait froid, il pleut..... bref
une journée a trainasser devant son ordi ,  la telé ou une partie de monopoly    



zutttttt *bon aprem * a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *dimanche!!!!!​*
> 
> il fait froid, il pleut..... bref
> une journée a trainasser devant son ordi ,  la telé ou une partie de monopoly



je ferais bien une tite partie, mais je dois aller bosser un peu.. pour la forme


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Quelques lignes de programme*
> m'interdisent de te bouler pour ce message réjouissant et bien balancé !



Ah ? mais moi, je peux, moi ! Bon, j'rapporte moins que Rob, mais c'est mieux que rien !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

Déjà qu'il est tout pourri ce thread, si en plus y en qui abusent à poster en dehors des heures.. on s'en sort plus...


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'il est tout pourri ce thread, si en plus y en qui abusent à poster en dehors des heures.. on s'en sort plus...


 
Y a pas d'heure pour l'apéro!

D'ailleurs je vais aller m'en prendre un, tiens.
Un p'tit pure malt par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'il est tout pourri ce thread, si en plus y en qui abusent à poster en dehors des heures.. on s'en sort plus...



Plaît-il ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas d'heure pour l'apéro!
> 
> D'ailleurs je vais aller m'en prendre un, tiens.
> Un p'tit pure malt par exemple.


A la tienne !!! moi c'est viski/coka  et comme tu dis y'a pas d'heure :love: 

A votre santé à tous et à demain au café...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Plaît-il ?



Non... je disais...

*IL EST TOUT POURRI CE THREAD !


*


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non... je disais...
> *IL EST TOUT POURRI CE THREAD !
> 
> *


Ben pourquoi t'y viens...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben pourquoi t'y viens...



Mais par méchanceté voyons...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais par méchanceté voyons...



Un conseil, mon ami, avant de le croiser,
embrasses ta femme et serres moi la main,
puis sur la vie cours te faire assurer,
tranches toi la gorge et jettes toi sous l'train

gna gna gna, gna gna gna, voilà Sonnyboy
gna gna gna, gna gna gna, y a plus personne
gna gna gna, gna gna gna, c'était Sonnyboy.

Librement adapté d'un chef d'½uvre musical naguère interprété par Jo Dassin.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil, mon ami, avant de le croiser,
> embrasses ta femme et serres moi la main,
> puis sur la vie cours te faire assurer,
> tranches toi la gorge et jettes toi sous l'train
> ...



Un chef d'oeuvre effectivement..

Bon ce soir je vais pas vous emmerder (pour ce qui concerne le début de soirée en tout cas...) car il y a "Cuisine et Dépendances..." et j'suis fan...

J'attends impatiement le passage des pistaches avec Bacri...



Mais aprés je reviens et je vous mets le reste...:love:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais par méchanceté voyons...


J'aime pas les gens méchants...  
Teutonnes* pas d'être sur ma liste d'ignorés...  

*Du verbe teutonner : Adepte des théories teutonnes...!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

*lundi !!!!​*


superbe et radieux lundi   avec crachat et grisaille !!!   

un café, une clope , un effacement intensif de mails en attendant
que les enfants emergent de leur lits .... un debut de semaine toute somme banal    




bon debut de semaine et bonne journée !!!​ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel à l'eau...  

Pression : 1000 nickelbars en baisse
Température : 13,9°
% d'humidité : 49...

Brebis teutonnant... 

Ce sera comme un jour à aller aux escargots...


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> 
> Voilà, je suis en vacances cette semaine au camping à Castellane...
> ...




rho! cette chance!!!!   

ça fait 5 ans que je veux retourner dans ce coin... c'est trop joli par la-bas!!! :love:  :love:  

profites en bien


----------



## Ti'punch (22 Août 2005)

Bon café à tous!!!!​


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

_*
Bonjourrrrr et bonne semaine !!!         *_:sleep:


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Bonne semaine


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

bonjour à tous...
retour de vacances aujourd'hui !!
autant dire grisaille dans mon c½ur, dans ma tête comme dans le ciel aujourd'hui !!  
allez bon courage à tous ceux qui reprennent aujourd'hui !! :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Août 2005)

Ohayô Gozaimasu, et bonne semaine za tous !!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2005)

Allez, dernière semaine complète de vacances pour moi comme pour tous les petits bouts que je vais retrouver jeudi prochain. Y a pas de mal. On commençait à s'encrouter ici.



Bonne journée à tous. La météo avait annoncé du sec mais fait quand même vachement gris... Ca ne présage rien de bon. Suis pas certain qu'on pourra prendre l'apéro dehors ce soir avec les gens qui viennent passer la soirée chez moi... 

Je me replonge dans mes préparations: la rentrée et le repas du soir.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas les gens méchants...
> Teutonnes* pas d'être sur ma liste d'ignorés...



Non seulement je ne m'en étonne pas, mais en plus je m'en tamponne le coquillard.

De plus, vu que tu continues à me répondre, je déduis que tu dois bien te douter plus ou moins confusément que m'ignorer reveindrait à rater pas mal de trucs...

Petit rigolo va...


----------



## ginette107 (22 Août 2005)

Bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous :love:   

Cette semaine finit le taf à Go sport    , dernière ligne droite pour finir mon mémoire     :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _On est lundi et p... je sens que ça va attaquer grave-fuull-over dans le genre *reprise*._
> Je suis prêt.
> Je prends juste mon thé mes tartines ma douche un slip dans la commode mon short gris et mon T-shirt _Starsky & Hutch©_ et *c'est bon chuis prêt.*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



T'as oublié "J'passe le tout au mixer, j'avale en vitesse," juste avant  "*c'est bon chuis prêt.*"


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement je ne m'en étonne pas, mais en plus je m'en tamponne le coquillard.
> 
> De plus, vu que tu continues à me répondre, je déduis que tu dois bien te douter plus ou moins confusément que m'ignorer reveindrait à rater pas mal de trucs...
> 
> Petit rigolo va...



C'est vrai qu'avec toi, y a des moments d'anthologie ... Mais par contre, à d'autres, t'es d'un lourd ... Ça fait une moyenne !


----------



## Avril-VII (22 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Aujourd'hui à Castellanne, grand soleil chaleur et petit vent 
Hop ! Dans la piscine 

Je pense bien à vous d'ici 

:love:


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> Aujourd'hui à Castellanne, grand soleil chaleur et petit vent
> Hop ! Dans la piscine
> ...


Arrrrrghhhhh :hein: 
ici reprise du boulot, pluie, froid et vent glacial 
Hop ! Dans la fosse à merde  :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Miiiince, e' s' barre !!_
> :mouais:




Tiens, j'ai rêvé de toi cette nuit... On se croisait dans une Fnac à Marseille. Pourquoi à Marseille? J'en n'ai pas la moindre idée... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais par contre, à d'autres, t'es d'un lourd ...



Lui, me de dit à moi, que je suis lourd...

Pardonnez lui, il ne sait pas ce qu'il fait....


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai rêvé de toi cette nuit... On se croisait dans une Fnac à Marseille. Pourquoi à Marseille? J'en n'ai pas la moindre idée... :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Par contre, "pourquoi une FNAC ?", là, on s'doute !


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

à peine rentré du dernier week-end de vacances, et dejà des clients casses-couilles au telephone.
 
je vais me refaire un café moi.


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

le petit crachin Breton s'est arrêté !
toujours gris, on croiraît qu'il est 19 h en novembre !!!
c'est dé-pri-mant !!

sinon rien de nouveau


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le petit crachin Breton s'est arrêté !
> toujours gris, on croiraît qu'il est 19 h en novembre !!!
> c'est dé-pri-mant !!
> 
> sinon rien de nouveau


 
Breton? André Breton?


----------



## lumai (22 Août 2005)

Ce fil est destiné aux bonjours matinaux... Pour le flood vous avez le bar des floodeurs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ce fil est destiné aux bonjours matinaux... Pour le flood vous avez le bar des floodeurs.



*Remarque*
ils y passent leur temps à se faire des coucou bonjours...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Août 2005)

Les "bonjours matinaux" comme tu dis, sont du flood.

La pire espèce de flood, le flood déguisé en gna gna gna.


----------



## Grug (22 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les "bonjours matinaux" comme tu dis, sont du flood.
> 
> La pire espèce de flood, le flood déguisé en gna gna gna.


 

c'est vrai que par rapport au floude deguisé en Rhalala...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai que par rapport au floude deguisé en Rhalala...



Certes...

Mais c'est pas tellement du ralala, c'est juste du harcèlement, rien de bien méchant donc...

Je sais qu'à terme ça finit toujours par marcher.. la preuve ces derniers temps...(j'me comprends...)

Qu'il me suffise de considérer que ce thread pue, et hop il devient un cloaque immonde et pestilentiel... car tout le monde se croit obligé de répondre à mes provocations...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Août 2005)

*Sonny*


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les "bonjours matinaux" comme tu dis, sont du flood.
> 
> La pire espèce de flood, le flood déguisé en gna gna gna.




moi je préfère le gna gna gna déguisé en flood


----------



## sylko (23 Août 2005)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## sylko (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _La journée est déjà bien entamée, en fait !_
> :love:
> :love:
> 
> ...



Je sais que tu as l'habitude de tomber très tôt du plumard. Pas comme cette bande de faignasses...


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

bonjour a tous!

bon café et tout et tout


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu banane...  

Pression : 1002 gnagnabars en baisse
Température : 10,2°
% d'humidité : 51... (idéal pour l'apéro )

Brebis 1 : gna gna gna
Brebis 2 : pas d'accord je dirais gna gna gna
Brebis 3 : tu veux dire gna gna gna plutôt...

Ce sera comme un jour à prendre des coups de soleil...


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Août 2005)

bonne journée à toustoutes 

quand le travail nous appelle y'a plus qu'a y'aller  :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

Youpi matin matiiiinnn, tous les matins matiiiinnnn..!!!:sleep: 
Aujourd'hui est un jour nul : on est mardi milieu de semaine il fait pas beau j'ai mal au dos et ya toujours plus de cadeaux dans mon nesquick... 
Je dois me faire une raison.... GrosQuick ne reviendra jamais.......jamaiiiis :hein::hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je dois me faire une raison.... GrosQuick ne reviendra jamais.......jamaiiiis :hein::hein:



Tu sais ; C'est comme Guignol ; si tu y penses très fort et que tu l'appelle très fort... Hé bien ; il viendra... :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

Ce n'est pas parcequ'il faisait 250 km à fond sans jamais transpirer ...
...  et que l'on entandait VROUMMM quand il pédalé ...  qu'il est nécessairement dopé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ; C'est comme Guignol ; si tu y penses très fort et que tu l'appelle très fort... Hé bien ; il viendra... :rateau:


 :hein: Groosquick :hein: groooquick:hein:  groooquick :hein: groooquick :hein: groooquick :hein: groooquick:hein:  groooquick ..........:rateau: .......


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

*mardi est là !!!!​*


la grisaille de la campagne profonde d'alsace ne manque pas au rdv ce matin
ni meme les interminables travaux du tramway  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 


les voisin comme a leur habitudes on les entends pas ,
fifille dort encore , fiston viens d'arriver au salon avec un chateau lego   


et moi ..... ben moi suis là avec deja 4 tasses de café , une polaire et
je viens de terminer les offres d'emplois .... tres passionant !!!    


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

bonne journée à tous,
deuxième journée de reprise. Je pense qu'elle sera aussi difficile que la première !! :rose:


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

salut et bonne journée


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


je t'ai mis un petit coup de boule, ça va mieux maintenant ??


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai mis un petit coup de boule, ça va mieux maintenant ??




merci, ça va mieux, hop,  je te le rends........


----------



## argothian22 (23 Août 2005)

C'est bientôt l'heure de l'apéro là ...
.... un pastis avec des crackers et des petites saucisses s'il vous plait


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

Je l'ai dit qu'il me sortait par les trous de nez ce thread ?

Oui ?

OK, OK, c'était juste pour savoir...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai dit qu'il me sortait par les trous de nez ce thread ?
> 
> Oui ?
> 
> OK, OK, c'était juste pour savoir...



tu l'avais deja dit....?.....ha bon..........


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai dit qu'il me sortait par les trous de nez ce thread ?




Non, pas encore...


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Savez-vous que la banane contient 74% d'eau ?
> Et que le chocolat en morceau seulement 2% ????
> C'est dingue.
> 
> ...


 tu lis même les etiquettes de bananes ? :affraid:  

* Les grands regret à travers l'histoire * :
En 25 ans je n'ai jamais reussi à retenir la composition du nesquick :rateau:


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2005)

Roberto mange des bananes, Robertav boit 4 cafés, Sonnyboy se mouche le matin...
macgeneration, toute la vie du macintosh en français


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Roberto mange des bananes, Robertav boit 4 cafés, Sonnyboy se mouche le matin...
> macgeneration, toute la vie du macintosh en français



tu oublies la courante de SM ce matin....


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai dit qu'il me sortait par les trous de nez ce thread ?



Tu peux développer, s'teuplait? 

C'est une question de rhume, sinusite ou autre encombrement nasal intempestif?

Mmmmm?? Le bon Docteur Evil pourra peut-être te recevoir lors de ses consultations du soir.

Et ne dit-on pas "consultations du soir, espoir"?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies la courante de SM ce matin....


si seulement c'était fini...


----------



## Grug (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm?? Le bon Docteur Evil pourra peut-être te recevoir lors de ses consultations du soir.
> 
> Et ne dit-on pas "consultations du soir, espoir"?



ah je croyais que c'etait : "consultation du soir, mal au cul du matin" :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (23 Août 2005)

ma mére grand me disait : l'avenir appartient a celui qui se leve tôt ..... encore raté ...salut tout le monde !!! !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si seulement c'était fini...



Peuchere.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Les proverbes, c'est beaucoup de conneries"*
> Aujourd'hui : _"Café bouillu, café foutu" !_



Tiens ça me fait penser 
ce thread dont je ne savais pas qu'il était toujours en activité


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Savez-vous que la banane contient 74% d'eau ?
> Et que le chocolat en morceau seulement 2% ????
> C'est dingue.
> 
> ...



Alors, une info qui devrait te plaire : le Roberto Vendez moyen, c'est 66% d'eau. Wet and sea !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ; C'est comme Guignol ; si tu y penses très fort et que tu l'appelle très fort... Hé bien ; il viendra... :rateau:



Notes que les guignols, ils ont aussi tendance à venir quand tu les appelles pas, et même quand tu penses à aut'chose. Tu devrais être au courant, tu sais, avé les chaussettes dans les sandales !


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

On m'appelle ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

il porte vraiment bien son nom ce sujet


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

Dit moi SM.... à toi je peux faire confiance...

Je l'ai dit aujourd'hui que ce thread sent le caca ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

Mais oui ! c'était pas une histoire de nez ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Août 2005)

Ah ouais merde je l'avais dit...

Pour bien faire et ne pas lasser les moudus qui participent activement à ce thread, je devrais peut être sauter demain...

Mais je pourais pas, je me connais...


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Hey!
mais c'est pas l'heure de l'Apéro là?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

*Bon, buvez*
au lieu de racconter des conneries


----------



## NED (23 Août 2005)

Gloups !
à la votre...
Tchin Tchin...


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Août 2005)

GOOOOOOOOD MORNING MACG​


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

Bonne journée.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu ragnagna...  

Pression : 1005 sonobars en hausse
Température : 10,9°
% d'humidité : 45... (bon pour l'apéro aussi)

Brebis sortant par les trous de nez...

Ce sera comme un jour à dévorer des p'tites filles, à croquer des garçons...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2005)

Aaarrrghhhh !!!!!!! Je me suis bloqué le dos en ramassant mon savon sous la douche !!!!!!!   
Il m'a bien fallu une demi-heure pour m'en sortir....... 
Je téléphone à l'hosto (j'ai l'habitude ... en général ça m'arrive deux ou trois fois par an ...), et là, une gentille réceptionniste me dit : "donnez-moi votre adresse, je vous envoie une péridurale... !!!!!"
Alors j'attend que la petite péridurale arrive !!! sur son petit scoot avec croix-rouge, à moins qu'elle ait une toute petite ambulance pour se rendre à domicile.... de toutes manières, j'attend à la porte parce que, comment voulez-vous qu'elle sonne ?????????????:rateau: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## ginette107 (24 Août 2005)

Bonne journée ...   :love: 


Et toujours un mémoire à finir ,mais vu la météo j'ai pas l'impression de le faire l'été pendant que les gens sont en vacances  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aaarrrghhhh !!!!!!! Je me suis bloqué le dos en ramassant mon savon sous la douche !!!!!!!
> Il m'a bien fallu une demi-heure pour m'en sortir.......
> Je téléphone à l'hosto (j'ai l'habitude ... en général ça m'arrive deux ou trois fois par an ...), et là, une gentille réceptionniste me dit : "donnez-moi votre adresse, je vous envoie une péridurale... !!!!!"
> Alors j'attend que la petite péridurale arrive !!! sur son petit scoot avec croix-rouge, à moins qu'elle ait une toute petite ambulance pour se rendre à domicile.... de toutes manières, j'attend à la porte parce que, comment voulez-vous qu'elle sonne ?????????????:rateau: :hosto: :hosto:




Heureusement quer t'étais tout seul sous la douche, sinon, il n'y aurait pas qu'au dos que tu aurais mal...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement quer t'étais tout seul sous la douche, sinon, il n'y aurait pas qu'au dos que tu aurais mal...


      ....   :rateau:  ... ne me fais pas rire ... ça me fait mal quand je pouffe !!!!!!:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ....   :rateau:  ... ne me fais pas rire ... ça me fait mal quand je pouffe !!!!!!:rateau:



Faut pas pouffer quand même... Il vaut mieux rire. Parce que si tu as mal au dos, ris fort...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Il était seul...

Perdu dans un thread ou tout n'est que faucuserie gnagnateuse...

Perdu au milieu de gens qui se souhaitent des bonnes journées mutuellement, histoire de...

Du coup il s'est barré, pas fou non plus hein...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si tu as mal au dos, ris fort...


Arrrrghhhhhhh !!!!!!!!    :hosto:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gnagnagna



Salut Sonny, la forme....?


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il était seul...
> 
> Perdu dans un thread ou tout n'est que faucuserie gnagnateuse...
> 
> ...


 
quel faux cul, 4 lignes pour dire merde, c'est digne d'un énarque!  


salut les gna gnan


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il était seul...
> 
> Perdu dans un thread ou tout n'est que faucuserie gnagnateuse...
> 
> ...


* Barré, barré, faut  le dire vite,  t'es quand même pas trop loin, des fois que ça parte en sucette sans toi  *


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrghhhhhhh !!!!!!!!    :hosto:




Tiens le père Idu, râle...


----------



## semac (24 Août 2005)

une bonne journée à tout se rassemblement de joyeux floodeurs, et une dédicace particulière à Supermoquette qui a été sans le savoir le responsable des gloussements de rire de ma femme pendant près de 3/4 heures avant de nous coucher.
j'ai eu en effet la faiblesse de lui raconter l'épisode très frais sur, je site, sa chiasse qui lui a donné l'impression de faire un don d'organe...
Toujours est-il que je le remercie encore pour ce fabuleux épisode qui nous a permis de bien rire pendant un petit moment


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

*gros bizouz et tres bon* *mercredi !!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quel faux cul, 4 lignes pour dire merde, c'est digne d'un énarque!


Sauf que la période pipi/caca c'est sensé passer avec l'entrée au collège... :love:

Sur ce, je suis au pastis moi, à la vôtre...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la période pipi/caca c'est sensé passer avec l'entrée au collège... :love:
> 
> Sur ce, je suis au pastis moi, à la vôtre...



C'est pas lui qui devait me blacklister ???

Comique... petit, comique...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Enfin bon, j'imagine que par le truchement de ces posts il espère me lasser...

Mais non... j'aime bien...


----------



## yvos (24 Août 2005)

ça fait beaucoup de truchements pour un seul soir


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça fait beaucoup de truchements pour un seul soir


 
C'est pas bien de trucher.
Bouh, le vilain trucheur.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Ben moi je pense que la pratique d'un langage chatié, peut permettre, à l'instar du fait de porter des westons, aux personnes des castes supérieures, de se retrouver...evitant ainsi d'avoir à recourrir au truchement d'un detective privé pour savoir à qui l'on a affaire...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

J'aime bien ce tradada. Quoi de mieux que de commencer la journée par le truchement d'un bonjour amical ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Le fio.. fond et la forme...

Tu n'es qu'un gros faux cul, ce n'est par ce genre de truchement que tu parviendras à te faire des amis...

Non fait comme moi plutot..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le fio.. fond et la forme...
> 
> Tu n'es qu'un gros faux cul, ce n'est par ce genre de truchement que tu parviendras à te faire des amis...
> 
> Non fait comme moi plutot..



Mais je ne cherche pas à me faire des amis, ni par ce truchement ni par un autre ! Je cherche seulement à être agréable à mes contemporais en leur distillant un peu de chaleur humaine par le truchement d'un sympathique coucou matutinal (et vespéral en l'occurrence).


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

Et bien je trouve que pour être agréale à ces con temporains, le truchement d'une remise de chèque est preferrable...

j'attends..


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche à être agréable à mes contemporais en leur distillant un peu de chaleur humaine par le truchement d'un sympathique coucou matutinal (et vespéral en l'occurrence).




ton horologe a 12h de decalage ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ton horologe a 12h de decalage ?



Dites donc vous, si vous pensez que c'est par le truchement de vos petites phrases sybillines que vous allez nous énervez, sachez que c'est peine perdue...


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien je trouve que pour être agréale à ces con temporains, le truchement d'une remise de chèque est preferrable...
> 
> j'attends..



 *Pour t'aider à patienter :*


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dites donc vous, si vous pensez que c'est par le truchement de vos petites phrases sybillines que vous allez nous énervez, sachez que c'est peine perdue...



Mais enfin, qui c'est ce "truchement" ???   :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Août 2005)

quelle est donc l'heure de l'apéro ...? il semble que le verre se lève la nuit aussi ...  

bonne journée à tous .. sourire à l'aube...


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Comme je le disais ailleurs: insomniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie !

Oui je sais, à cette heure on pourrait croire que je me lève, et d'ailleurs je vais retourner au bureau d'ici deux heures grosso modo pour voir si ça a pas trop pris la poussière pendant les "vacances" - c'est à dire les dates de fermeture de l'eudil. Enfin peut-être, vu qu'aujourd'hui c'est l'ouverture au personnel, et si il faut entrer par le truchement d'une porte à code, je suis niké  :rateau:

J'en serais alors quitte pour un bon bol d'air et il me faudrait revenir en troisième sem... enfin je veux dire lundi... Du coup je vais ptet prendre un gros week-end, ma présence auprès de ma famille étant souhaitée ce dimanche, allez savoir pourquoi    

En attendant de savoir, je vais petit déjeuner tranquillement avec un bol de lait aux céréales sur une musique douce, après avoir ouvert les volets sur un de ces ciels dont Lille a le secret, qui font se demander si le soleil existe.   _(pour la pluie, ça va, on n'a aucun doute)_.

Bref, en tout cas je vous souhaite à tous un:
*BONJOUR*
vala.


----------



## Ti'punch (25 Août 2005)

Bonne Journée à tous​
aujourd'hui ciel mitigé en auvergne...

en espérant que ça tienne pout tous ceux qui vont passer la journée dehors    

musez vous bien les zamis  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Arfff ! ça va mieux !!!! J'ai pu mettre mes chaussettes tout seul ce matin !!!!! :love: 
Temps gris et pluvieux mais soleil intérieur ... la forme quoi ! 
Tiens, j'ai envie de vous dire des mots bleus, ceux qu'on dit avec les yeux et qui rendent les gens heureux... 
Que cette journée soit belle et paisible, qu'elle nous apporte joie, amitié et amour .... 
Amen !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Tiens, à propos de la péridurale de hier ... le médecin est arrivé avec une petite infirmière stagiaire toute fraîche émoulue ! 
Alors qu'il préparait ses instruments et notamment la seringue, j'ai vu la fille se liquéfier lorsqu'elle a vu la longueur et la section de l'aiguille qu'il allait utiliser... 
Je l'ai entendue dire : "Euh ! c'est l'aiguille ça ?????" ... juste avant qu'elle ne se sente mal !!!!!:love: :love: 
La pôvre ... dommage que je n'étais pas en état de la secourir !!!!!!! 

ps : pour les nases : "émoulue" ne veut pas dire "sans moule" !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

pensée malsaine : les "chinoiseries" d'à côté ont chacune leur petite bouteille thermos hyper-colorée dans laquelle elles préparent leur thé pour la journée !!!! 

Vous croyez qu'ils ont des dragées "Fuca" solubles à l'infirmerie ??????????????:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (25 Août 2005)

Ah oui décidément, rien ne vaut un zebig le matin pour vous mettre de bonne humeur !  :love: :love: :love: :love:


Note un Roberto c'est pas mal aussi parfois, mais je ne permets qu'aux membres du sexe dit faible de m'appeler "dragounet" !

_*Note: "membre du sexe faible" c'est pas un diagnostique médical débouchant sur la prescription de pilules bleues  
Non, je précise parce que justement y a zebig dans le coin...  _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez je vais me faire un thé pour chasser la fatigue du manque de sommeil, tant de réflexions questions et impatiences...
> 
> Qui veut un thé ?
> :love:


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:  ... Euh ! pas les thermos débiles et colorés s'il vous plaît !!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :sick:


----------



## ginette107 (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Allez je vais me faire un thé pour chasser la fatigue du manque de sommeil, tant de réflexions questions et impatiences...
> 
> Qui veut un thé ?
> :love:



Merci un petit thé à la framboise :love: et zou direction la BU  

Et en passant Bonne journée à tous


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

z'allez bien aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel truchement bleu ...  

Pression : 1005 sonnybars en baisse
Température : 16°
% d'humidité : alors là aucune idée... 

Brebis truchantant à tue-tête...

Ce sera comme un jour à trucher en votre compagnie...


----------



## lumai (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut un thé ?
> :love:



Orange et cannelle ? 

Avec ça je pourrais recommencer correctement cette journée, après un réveil sur un truc genre violons et trémolos pseudo italien spécial ménagère vers 50 ans qu'un abruti avait décidé de mettre à fond dans sa voiture sous mes fenêtres ! 

Enfin, que ça n'empêche pas que cette journée soit bonne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

*jeudi !!!!     ​*

rien de bien special : quelques cafés , canal j et bruit des travaux tramway  :rateau:  :rateau: 


toute somme , un reveil comme beaucoup d'autre     



*bonne journée a tous !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *




ps lumai : c'etait pas moi , juré craché !!!


----------



## Grug (25 Août 2005)

café.
café.
café.


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> café.
> café.
> café.


 
il n'y a que ça qui marche !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Et hop quelques lignes, qui s'ajoutent à la longue liste de propos mellifluents dont nous sommes gratifiés tous les jours...


----------



## MacEntouziast (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en cague.
> Et j'ai pas le temps de faire le con, faut que j'aille uriner dans la boite à gna gna gna de Roberto... Tchuss..


*SonnyBoy, le posteur qui tiens ses promesses ! *


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *SonnyBoy, le posteur qui tiens ses promesses ! *



Voilà le slogan parfait pour se présenter aux élections ! SonnyB Président !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Voilà le slogan parfait pour se présenter aux élections ! SonnyB Président !




president des coucous matinaux ?


----------



## woulf (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> president des coucous matinaux ?



Non, j'ai de plus grandes ambitions pour ce poulain


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

bon, qui paie le pastis ce midi ?? :mouais:


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> president des coucous matinaux ?


 
c'est clair que sous ses airs de gueulard, il y prend goût le gaillard...

j'me demande par quel truchement il en est arrivé à cette déchéance..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon, qui paie le pastis ce midi ?? :mouais:




j'ai un 51 dans le frigo depuis l'eté derniere , encore bien emballé    

sa fera l'affaire ?


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un 51 dans le frigo depuis l'eté derniere , encore bien emballé
> 
> sa fera l'affaire ?


tu as des petits gateaux au moins ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

ja,ais mettre le 51 au froid, l'huile anisoléique va cristalliser


----------



## semac (25 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ja,ais mettre le 51 au froid, l'huile anisoléique va cristalliser


parfait quand tu mets l'eau ça fait blac, poum, wizzzzzz


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

ouais mais quand ca fait des flocons directement dans la bouteille c'est moins top


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je pense que la pratique d'un langage chatié, peut permettre, à l'instar du fait de porter des westons, aux personnes des castes supérieures, de se retrouver...evitant ainsi d'avoir à recourrir au truchement d'un detective privé pour savoir à qui l'on a affaire...



Vi, je vois, le beau linge ... Une sorte de "haut truche" quoi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, à propos de la péridurale de hier ... le médecin est arrivé avec une petite infirmière stagiaire toute fraîche émoulue !
> Alors qu'il préparait ses instruments et notamment la seringue, j'ai vu la fille se liquéfier lorsqu'elle a vu la longueur et la section de l'aiguille qu'il allait utiliser...
> Je l'ai entendue dire : "Euh ! c'est l'aiguille ça ?????" ... juste avant qu'elle ne se sente mal !!!!!:love: :love:
> La pôvre ... dommage que je n'étais pas en état de la secourir !!!!!!!
> ...



Ben, mon café aussi est tout frais et moulu, mais je n'ai pas besoin de lui montrer une aiguille pour qu'il se "liquéfie", juste un séjour dans le cornet de la cafetière, et ça le fait !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

*ROBERTO, CONSORTS !

Vos propos sont tellement mellifluents que vous allez finir par attirer les ours !!!

***********
*
*


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Melli-quoi ?????
> *


*Euh... Melli sur la gueule peut-être...*


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Non, ça serait mézy...

T'es vraiment trop nase...


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>



je sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que vous allez finir meilleurs amis du monde...


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Miel cielliflument bleu ...

Pression : 1007 nazebars en hausse
Température : 15,5°
% d'humidité :entre 0 et 100...

Brebis miellifluantes...

Ce sera comme un jour à filer dard dard...


----------



## ginette107 (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour Tous!!!] :love:   

Programme:Journée statistique, biblio...  
                ce soir cheval


----------



## Ti'punch (26 Août 2005)

Bonne journée et bon soleil à tous


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

Tir préventif: salut sonnyboy 


Bonne journée aux autres


----------



## Nobody (26 Août 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Tous!!!] :love:
> 
> Programme:Journée statistique, biblio...
> ce soir cheval


 
Ouaaaah!! J'adore les stat'! 

La biblio, c'est plus ch...t.  

Par contre, je suis largement au-dessus de la moyenne.

Allez, une bonne journée à tous sous un ciel enfin un peu clément! Et on va vers des "grosses" chaleurs dès lundi! C'est pas beau, ça? Le BBQ va enfin servir cet été!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

*vendredi     !!!!!​*

quoi dire  ?   


    

bon allez , bon wikeland a tous et

*bonne journée !!! * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (26 Août 2005)

bonne journée 
c'est le week-end, enfin presque


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Y'en a qui bossent le samedi aussi...
pensez un peu a eux (amoi en fait...)


----------



## toys (27 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a qui bossent le samedi aussi...
> pensez un peu a eux (amoi en fait...)


pareil!


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Août 2005)

debouttttttt!!!!!!le Dernier Week End Avant La Rentrée Des Enfants!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Août 2005)

*Jojo*
ne doit pas avoir d'enfants pour dire de telles choses pareilles...




 
 :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas venu déposer une gerbe ici...


BEOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKK  !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

*bonjour * et....... *bon samedi* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> Heeeu il t'en reste un peu, là. Non à gauche _et puis là sur le menton._
> Tiens :
> 
> ...



Un peu plus à l'ouest, Rob, un peu plus à l'ouest, je pense qu'il use plus du Pernod© de Marseille que de l'eau de Nice


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2005)

Alors quoi de neuf dans l'AUTO JOURNAL pascalou ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors quoi de neuf dans l'AUTO JOURNAL pascalou ?



Ch'sais pas, je le lis plus depuis l'époque !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

*dimanche !!!!!!​*


je vous soouhaite une tres agreable journée et pour bien commencer   






*bonnée journée !!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Août 2005)

*C'est curieux*
Robertav se met à poster des crevettes
...


 :mouais:


----------



## cham (28 Août 2005)

Bonzour à tous. Débat du jour : la justice doit-elle être morale ? (??) Vous avez 4h. 

Me suis levé trop tôt pour un dimansse moi. :rateau: :sleep: Désolé !


----------



## Ti'punch (28 Août 2005)

bon dimanche à tous!

aujourd'hui programme campagne et anniversaire de la ptite soeur    :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et puis Joël : tu oublies que *les z'enfants corses* ont du rab de vacances, z'ont l' droit de dormir plus !!
> 
> 
> _Ceci dit, z'auront moins de toussaint, ça rattrappe !_



Ah ? Ce ne sont pourtant pas les "Toussaint" qui manquent en Corse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

*Camarades, camarades*
il est grand temps de partir enrichir la France.


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2005)

Bonjour les zamis :love:



Bon je vais aller préparer la rentrer des classes de vos chères petites têtes blondes.   

Je vais faire leur lit, écrire leur noms sur la porte de leur chambre, leur attribuer un casier individuel, préparer un dossier pour chacun, prendre les inscriptions de dernières minutes... Enfin tout ce qu'il y a à faire pour une rentrée, et qui m'oblige moi à rentrer une semaine avant


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ce matin, vu la gueule de mon EastPack© d'adolescent, je vais aller m'acheter un sac digne de ce nom, un sakado, une besace, chais pas...
> Un truc qui ne déclenche pas le rire méprisant et les moqueries de la part de la cohorte de fils et de filles à papa à qui je vais devoir faire croire tout au long des mois à venir que le métier que je pratique depuis tant d'années est la voie royale de l'épanouissement de soi, de la créativité, de la réussite sociale et même, soyons fous, de _l'enrichissement personnel._
> :rateau:
> 
> ...



Et!!!  Moi j'en ai un chuper!!! :love: Que j'ai acheté cet été... Oui parce qu'avant j'avais aussi un EastPack, et j'ai décidé de faire fille. :hein:  :rateau: 

De loin on dirait qu'il y a écrit US dessus ( :affraid: ) Mais quand on se rapproche, on voit que c'est:
E*US*KAL     (ça veut dire "Basque"... Au fait...   :mouais:  )  :love: :love: J'adore :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

*Vous reprendrez bien*
un petit biscuit au chocolat ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Tout ceci ne m'empêchera pas, biensur, de venir signifier mon mépris des paroles mellifluentes par le truchement d'une petite saillie plus ou moins drolatique dans la boite à GNA GNA....


----------



## Luc G (29 Août 2005)

Bon, ce coup-ci, il va falloir s'y remettre pour de bon : après une fausse-rentrée de 4 jours, histoire de désencombrer les dossiers du boulot, suivie d'une reprise des vacances histoire d'aller revisiter une fois de plus le Quercy profond, c'est la "vraie" rentrée. Sincères condoléances à tous ceux qui font de même.


----------



## Nexka (29 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un Sakuès !
> 
> 
> :hein:
> ...



Bah vi  Une fille engagé dans l'armèe des stazunis!!! :rateau: 


Nan  C'était au debut que je voulais un sac de fille, puis j'ai vu celui là :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah vi  Une fille engagé dans l'armèe des stazunis!!! :rateau:
> 
> 
> Nan  C'était au debut que je voulais un sac de fille, puis j'ai vu celui là :love: :love:



De toute façon, si t'avais vraiment besoin d'un sac spécial pour "faire fille", je pense que certain dragon de notre connaissance ne s'intéresserait peut-être pas autant à ton cas.


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

salut les amigos


----------



## yvos (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les amigos


 
Salam aleikum


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah vi  Une fille engagé dans l'armèe des stazunis!!! :rateau:
> 
> 
> Nan  C'était au debut que je voulais un sac de fille, puis j'ai vu celui là :love: :love:


tu veux dire les statès


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> salut les amigos



 como esta usted ? (y cuando se come, aqui ?)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)

*lundi !!!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: ​*


pour moi ce cera un lundi assez electrique et plein de chose a faire dont
je n'ai ABSOLUMENT pas envie :mouais: 

*bonne journée a tous et bon debut de semaine  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam aleikum



allez keum ! Salam.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> allez keum ! Salam.


 a tes souhaits
(faut penser a se couvrir mon p'tit pascal, a ton age ça va vite...  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> a tes souhaits
> (faut penser a se couvrir mon p'tit pascal, a ton age ça va vite...  )



[MODE= VETERAN_14_18]Dis donc, gamin, et ma canne ? Tu la vois, ma canne ?[/MODE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> [MODE= VETERAN_14_18]Dis donc, gamin, et ma canne ? Tu la vois, ma canne ?[/MODE]


 mets tes lunettes, tu vas me louper sinon...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

Le lundi au boulot (wizzz)
C'est une merde qu'on a à chaque fois (youpla),
fin août c't'encore plus beau (wizzz again)
car tous les chefs reviennent au bureau, (ouiiii)
gonflés à bloc pour te casser l'dos (ploum ploum)
tu aim'rais etre un psychopathe (super !)
le lundi au boulot !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mets tes lunettes, tu vas me louper sinon...



Recette de la capilotade de blork :

Pour six personnes, prendre un blork bien juteux, un bouquet garni, six livres de carottes, et les condiments habituels (poivre, piment rouge, pili pili, etc ...).

Disposer le blork à plat ventre sur le plan de travail, lui répartir le bouquet garni dans les narines et les oreilles, lui faire avaler les condiments, et lui enfiler les carottes une par une dans le rectum. Vous pouvez ensuite, si vous avez un reste de peinture blanche, enchaîner sur un petit supplice de l'iPod, et pour terminer, vous l'attachez devant un poste de télévision passant un épisode des télétobies en boucle.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

ah l'salaud...
les recettes ancestrales, on les divulgue pas comme ça au coin du bar malheureux!!!


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Recette de la capilotade de blork :
> 
> Pour six personnes, prendre un blork bien juteux, un bouquet garni, six livres de carottes, et les condiments habituels (poivre, piment rouge, pili pili, etc ...).
> 
> Disposer le blork à plat ventre sur le plan de travail, lui répartir le bouquet garni dans les narines et les oreilles, lui faire avaler les condiments, et lui enfiler les carottes une par une dans le rectum. Vous pouvez ensuite, si vous avez un reste de peinture blanche, enchaîner sur un petit supplice de l'iPod, et pour terminer, vous l'attachez devant un poste de télévision passant un épisode des télétobies en boucle.



Nan, nan, pitié, pas les teletubbies
Non, je, argh....

teletubbies
teletubbies
tinky winky
Tinky winky
Dipsy
Dipsy
Lala
Lala
Po...
Po !
Teletubbies
Teletubbies
disent...
BON...JOUR !

foutu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Nan, nan, pitié, pas les teletubbies
> Non, je, argh....
> 
> teletubbies
> ...



:affraid: un fan! :affraid:


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: un fan! :affraid:



Non, un père...
Et question impair, un qui a cru que les Teletubbies c'était éducatif... Ben, pour les petits peut-être, mais pour un adulte moyen, quand le petit en question le regarde en boucle, c'est l'équivalent des pires tortures médiévales !

En plus, le générique est tellement neuneu que si tu as le malheur de l'entendre, ça te tient toute la semaine.

Vivement qu'il soit en âge pour, je ne sait pas moi, Ken le survivant ? (Tu ne le sait pas Tinky Winky, mais tu es déjà mort ! Et plaf, cette cochonerie de peluche violette explose et... Oups, pardon, je suis totalement hors sujet)

_GROS CALINS_

Ah non, les revoilà, au secours, je demande l'asile en Suisse !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Oups, pardon, je suis totalement hors sujet



bof, t'inquiete pas pour ça, c'est roberto qu'a ouvert le thread...


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bof, t'inquiete pas pour ça, c'est roberto qu'a ouvert le thread...



Ben ouais, mais comme je suis nouveau, je ne connais pas Roberto.
(J'écris pas trop fort, il y a Po qui me regarde avec ses gros yeux globuleux)


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Tu connais pas roberto ?

ça craint... quand il va apprendre ça...


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Non, un père...
> Et question impair, un qui a cru que les Teletubbies c'était éducatif... Ben, pour les petits peut-être, mais pour un adulte moyen, quand le petit en question le regarde en boucle, c'est l'équivalent des pires tortures médiévales !
> 
> En plus, le générique est tellement neuneu que si tu as le malheur de l'entendre, ça te tient toute la semaine.
> ...



Teletubbies c'est un complot de la perfide albion pour ABêtir nos enfants, j'en suis sûr


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais pas roberto ?
> 
> ça craint... quand il va apprendre ça...


 mais si il le connait...`
sinon il est facile a trouver, ya qu'a suivre les smilies...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais si il le connait...`
> sinon il est facile a trouver, ya qu'a suivre les smilies...



Ou les ours...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

chut chut, il est la... 

faites comme si vous l'aviez pas vu...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

Vite un mur... !!


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Teletubbies c'est un complot de la perfide albion pour ABêtir nos enfants, j'en suis sûr



Possible...
Après tout, Oui-Oui aussi c'est anglais...

Vite, répliquons par des produits bien français.

Bécassine rule !!


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> chut chut, il est la...
> 
> faites comme si vous l'aviez pas vu...



Je ne vois rien, je ne sais rien, je n'existe pas ce post est un poltergeist.


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

laisse faire...


...

ROBERTO!!! ON SAIT QU'T'ES LA!!! SORT DE DERRIERE CETTE CHEMISE A FLEURS, CA PREND PAS AVEC NOUS!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

ben c'est que lui il post le matin dans ce thread allez savoir pourquoi....


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est que lui il post le matin dans ce thread allez savoir pourquoi....



Mais tout simplement parce qu'il est d'un conformisme navrant... même ses chemises c'est pour faire comme magnum c'est dire...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est que lui il post le matin dans ce thread allez savoir pourquoi....


 ah? j'croyais que l'apero susnommé était celui du soir...
ben mrt...


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est que lui il post le matin dans ce thread allez savoir pourquoi....


Il prend pas l'apero avant de diner !

Pardon "de souper" (attention à la francophonie )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

*C'est l'heure*
Vous pouvez dès à présent vous dirigez vers votre réfrigérateur


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> P
> Vite, répliquons par des produits bien français.



Eh bien, maintenant que tu en parles, un indice est caché dans mon précédent message... Sauras tu le reconnaître ???


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah? j'croyais que l'apero susnommé était celui du soir...




*Midi-minuit mon ami*
y'a que ça de vrai


----------



## iKool (29 Août 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, maintenant que tu en parles, un indice est caché dans mon précédent message... Sauras tu le reconnaître ???



Un indice, hu hu...
alors je répondrais moi même par une énigme, comme dans un vrai dialogue de vieux bonzes :
iKool,
je m'appelle iKool,
je suis un posteur
comme les auuuuuuutres !


----------



## woulf (29 Août 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Un indice, hu hu...
> alors je répondrais moi même par une énigme, comme dans un vrai dialogue de vieux bonzes :
> iKool,
> je m'appelle iKool,
> ...



bravo, tu viens de gagner un carambar avec une blague rance dedans, enfin une blague et deux demi blagues


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!!!! :love:

Il fait beau  C'est cool 

    _J'adore ce smiley... "  " :love: J'ai un ami qui souri exactement comme ce smiley!!! _    Mais vraiment pareil


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

*mardiiiiiii !!!!!!!​*


il y a quoi aujourd'hui ?   

ravioli ?   

allez , *bonne journée a toussssss !!!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon salut la compagnie !!
> C'est une belle journée qui s'annonce, ma première *"réunion péda"* comme dit mon sémillant dirlo, où je vais apprendre _(peut-être)_ comment faire l'appel et où se trouve le coin où envoyer les élèves turbulents, et puis le stock de craie et puis l'heure de la récré.
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...



Tu vas enseigner!!!   :affraid: 
Mais où?? A qui??  :mouais: 

   

Au moins ils vont bien se marrer les élèves 

Pour les turbulents, c'est facile, tu me les envois


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

kikou Robertav  :love: 

Salut Roberto   :love:


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2005)

j'hésite à me laisser aller dans ce sujet mais..

_kof kof_

*« bonjour la couleur du jour est le #5b8853
Que le ciel vous tombe moins sur la tête que les avions  »*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *« bonjour la couleur du jour est le #5b8853
> Que le ciel vous tombe moins sur la tête que les avions  »*



*Tu pourrais rajouter*
_"Que le ciel vous tombe moins sur la tête que les plafonds d'immeubles parisiens vétustes enflammés_...



 :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (30 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais expliquer les ficelles de mon merveilleux métier à un panel représentatif de la jeunesse dorée de notre beau pays, au sein d'un prestigieux établissement de la catégorie _"privé"_ car aux yeux de l'Education Nationale, pourtant chère à mes yeux, mon parcours scolaire et professionnel ne me rend pas capable de transmettre quoique ce soit, aussi à l'aise puis-je être !


« salaud de capitaliste ! »

_non rien, mais ils sont dur quand même : ils auraient pu au moins te reconnaître capable de transmettre la vie... avec l'aide de ta femme, il est vrai, mais à Estienne on avait des cours donnés par un "couple" de profs :rateau:_


----------



## semac (30 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vais expliquer les ficelles de mon merveilleux métier à un panel représentatif de la jeunesse dorée de notre beau pays, au sein d'un prestigieux établissement de la catégorie _"privé"_ car aux yeux de l'Education Nationale, pourtant chère à mes yeux, mon parcours scolaire et professionnel ne me rend pas capable de transmettre quoique ce soit, aussi à l'aise puis-je être !
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


tu as été chez Pivaut ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Août 2005)

Cette fois j'en suis certain.

Ce sujet est pourrave en plein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « salaud de capitaliste ! »
> 
> _non rien, mais ils sont dur quand même : ils auraient pu au moins te reconnaître capable de transmettre la vie... avec l'aide de ta femme, il est vrai, mais à Estienne on avait des cours donnés par un "couple" de profs :rateau:_



Tiens, t'as fait "Estienne", toi ? Comme mon p'tit frère, alors. En quoi ? (lui c'était en illustration).


----------



## Nexka (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :love: :love: 


Alors Roberto???  C'était comment la pré-rentrée???  Tu as repéré des professeurEs???  :rateau: 
Hep, juste comme ça  Dans le public, la pré-rentré des profs, c'est demain!!!! Ils ont eut deux jours de vacances de plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Alors Roberto???  C'était comment la pré-rentrée???  Tu as repéré des professeurEs???  :rateau:
> Hep, juste comme ça  *Dans le public, la pré-rentré des profs, c'est demain!!!! Ils ont eut deux jours de vacances de plus*



Ah, ces fonctionnaires !   

 tout le monde, et Sonny, je te présente mes gna gna gna les plus matinaux !  :rateau:

EDIT pour la petite fée : A la réflexion, vu le genre d'école dont au sujet duquel qu'il s'agit, je pense que les élèvEs (_blondes à forte poitrine_) sont aussi susceptibles retenir son attention pédagogique _"Mademoiselle, vous viendrez me voir après les cours, afin que je vous explicasse en détail les ..."_   

:modo: :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Août 2005)

Buon Giorno Tutti!!!​
aujourd'hui mon programme c'est kiné ce matin et boulot cet aprem!!! :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

*hola a todos*


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Mais toi, Roberto, tu fais lequel ? le motard rebelle pro de l'informatique à qui on la fait pas et qui boit pas d'eau gazeuse parce que ça fait rôter ?


----------



## lumai (31 Août 2005)

_*Bonjour Tout Le Monde !!!*_​ 

Une belle journée d'été, non ?  :love:


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non le p'tit nouveau assez silencieux à part les questions qui font rire, qui note tout, assis sur un p'tit nuage entre la prof de photo et celle des Sciences z'humaines avec une jupe portefeuille !
> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:



Tiens y'a comme un relent de fantasme adolescent dans ta phrase


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah !
> 
> Ça y est j'ai trouvé le métier que je veux faire en vrai tout le restant de ma vie !
> :love:   :king:
> ...



Attention, roberto, là c'est juste la prérentrée. Après, il y a la vraie rentrée, avec juste une petite différence : les élèves


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi : "relent" ?
> :mouais:
> 
> :rose:  :love:



Tu as moins de 18 ans ?


----------



## woulf (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Non* mais à trente-cinq ans bien sonné, je me trimballe encore quantité de fantasmes adolescents !



Nous sommes bien d'accord 
C'est marrant comme on peut avoir des fantasmes qui se ressemblent


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je n'ai pas la prétention d'être original ni même un tant soit peu imprévisible !_
> 
> :love:


je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème d'originalité, mais plutôt un problème de gène
 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2005)

*mercrediiiiiii !!!!!​*

dernier jour bien ensoleillé du mois d'aout     

la fin de l'eté s'annonce, la rentré est proche    


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (31 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *mercrediiiiiii !!!!!​*
> 
> dernier jour bien ensoleillé du mois d'aout
> 
> ...


 :love:  :love:   coucou Robertav    :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Y a moins de passage on dirait...

Un miracle ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a moins de passage on dirait...
> 
> Un miracle ?




  Sonny vous a dit a quel point il aime pas ce fil et gnagnagna.......


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Août 2005)

Aujourd'hui, je l'ai pas dit, mais là c'est tard, tant pis, je le ferai demain, mais deux fois plus méchement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, je l'ai pas dit, mais là c'est tard, tant pis, je le ferai demain, mais deux fois plus *méchement*...



Tu vas vendre la mèche ? :affraid:


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Sonny vous a dit a quel point il aime pas ce fil et gnagnagna.......


 
C'est qui, Sonny?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui, Sonny?



*Gérard*
Majax


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gérard*
> Majax


 
Y' a un truc, non?


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Gérard*
> Majax



*Silvain Mirouf ????*


----------



## Nexka (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde  :love:

Aller hop dernière journée de préparation de la rentrée des classes.... Ouf.... 


Dans mon lycée, il se tourne un téléfilm, c'est trop marrant, ya des caméras et du matériel de ciné partout.   
Pour l'instant nous étions qu'une vingtaine de personnel dans les bureaux pour préparer la rentrée... Et les cineastes venaient nous faire chuuuuuutttt toute les 2 mins...   
Lundi les 700 élèves arrivent :affraid:.... Ils auront jamais le silence....  Je sens que ça va être dur de le finir ce film  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un film dans un pensionnat de jeunes filles ?
> :mouais:
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Non    

Désolée, mais ils ne tournent pas à l'internat 

C'est un film sur la laicité. (vachement plus sérieux tout à coup  )

Ya des acteurs qu'on voit souvent dans des téléfilms Français. L'autre jour j'en croise un dans le couloir, le temps que je tilte que c'était à la tv, j'ai faillit lui demander "Mais il me semble qu'on s'est déjà vu quelque part non??? " :rateau: mdr


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Non
> 
> Désolée, mais ils ne tournent pas à l'internat
> 
> ...



Ben, m'est avis que s'ils ne le finissent pas ce soir, leur film , il va changer de sujet en cours de route (genre documentaire sur les nuisances sonores dans une volière), ou alors, les lycées, par chez toi, y marchent pas comme ici !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pascal !
> :love:




*Je suis désolé M. Vendez*
mais les flooders c'est la porte à côté




 :modo:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un film dans un pensionnat de jeunes filles ?
> :mouais:
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Décidément, Roberto, tu as l'imagination fertile cette semaine, ou alors tu prépares une compilation de tes fantasmes ado prépubère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pascal !
> :love:



 Rob !
 :love:


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

*bonjour !*​


			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon lycée, il se tourne un téléfilm, c'est trop marrant, ya des caméras et du matériel de ciné partout.


Ah tiens toi aussi ?  

Bon moi j'ai encore trop pas dormi et il va encore falloir que j'y aille grmbl.  
Non mais en fait je suis de bonne humeur: un panaché de posts de Nexka (_:love:_) et de Roberto le matin y a rien de mieux pour mon moral    :love:  :love:  :love:
Manque plus qu'un petit gnagna de Sonny et ce sera parfait


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...  

Ciel rainette pâle...

Pression : 1014 gnabars en baisse
Température : 16,8°
% d'humidité : 48 pour certaines...

Brebis toujours là, hélas...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous retrouver avec joie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Toussestoutes...
> 
> Ciel rainette pâle...
> 
> ...



Ah, ce DJ, toujours à nous conter monts et merveilles !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2005)

*Tiens, ça faisait quelques jours*
Le "fournisseur" de Dos a du lui refiler de la bonne...


----------



## lumai (1 Septembre 2005)

*
Bonjouuuuuur ! Debout tout l'monde !!!*


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, la couleur du jour est 00669b en hexa car c&#8217;est la couleur du boulot. Quittez donc vos paillasses à rêves et finissez vos bols de paille à son.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, ça faisait quelques jours*
> Le "fournisseur" de Dos a du lui refiler de la bonne...




  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (1 Septembre 2005)

Aujourd'hui c'est mon dernier jour de vacances.... 
Demain je rentre au lycée en seconde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui c'est mon dernier jour de vacances....
> Demain je rentre au lycée en seconde !



Bah ! Tant que t'y rentres pas en marche arrière ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

*jeudiiiii !!!!!!!​*
vous avez bien le bonjour de fiston   



-_mamaaaaaaannnnnnnnn , reveilles toi, il est l'heure !!!!!!    _

6h50       

-_quelle heure ??????_  :mouais:  :mouais: 
-_ben , pour aller a l'ecole !!!!      _
-_non, c'est pas aujourd'hui, c'est demain !!_ :mouais: 
-_maisss non, c'est aujourd'hui, leves toi ou je serai en retard _  
-_je te dis que c'est pas aujourd'hui, compris ??   _ .....

dans le doue je me leve, j'allume l'ordi et je vois *jeudi!!!!!*  


pourquoi j'ai pas des enfants comme tout le monde ,
 heureux d'echapper a la corvée de l'ecole ????  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 





*bonne journée quand meme a tous *   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## woulf (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi j'ai pas des enfants comme tout le monde ,
> heureux d'echapper a la corvée de l'ecole ????  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:



C'est pas le thread ou on se plaint, ici madame, c'est le thread à Roberto qui doit être vomitif de bons sentiments - et pas d'auto-satisfaction d'avoir des enfants (presque) parfaits. Il faut sortir maintenant, allez, ne m'obligez pas à appeler les copains videurs de Franswa.


----------



## NED (1 Septembre 2005)

Aïe, l'école pour mon petiot j'ai encore un peu de temps avant le rentrée...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *jeudiiiii !!!!!!!​*
> vous avez bien le bonjour de fiston
> 
> 
> ...



Trés honnêtement et sans plaisanter du tout pour une fois :

ça t'inquiète pas d'oublier le jour de la rentrée de tes mioches ?


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça t'inquiète pas d'oublier le jour de la rentrée de tes mioches ?


C'est les mioches qui ont oublié le jour de la rentrée.  
La rentrée c'est demain.  

_Elle était juste pas sûre d'être jeudi   _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est les mioches qui ont oublié le jour de la rentrée.
> La rentrée c'est demain.



Ah ? Ici ils sont rentrés aujourd'hui.  aussi...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ici ils sont rentrés aujourd'hui.  aussi...


Ah ça varie ? Bon ben attendons confirmation de Robie alors pour savoir


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Septembre 2005)

je rentre du boulot! l'apéro m'appelle 

vais m'en jeter un petit pour la route   :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Ici ils sont rentrés aujourd'hui.  aussi...



Bien ce qui me semblait...


----------



## Nobody (1 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je rentre du boulot! l'apéro m'appelle
> 
> vais m'en jeter un petit pour la route  :rateau:


 
Ah bon? Tu repars déjà?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça varie ? Bon ben attendons confirmation de Robie alors pour savoir




Oui ça varie, s'ils sont à la semaine de 4 jours ou pas je crois...

Et y a certainement des zones comme pour les vacances...


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est trop compliqué pour moi !  
Il faut pas que j'aie d'enfants !


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

ceux de la semaine des quatre jours sont rentrés la semaine dernière... sinon ma nièce qui est en primaire rentrait aujourd'hui et ma filleule au collège rentre demain... enfin si j'ai pas confondu pour ces deux dernières :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> La rentrée c'est demain.



Il est allé chercher le lien vers le Bulletin officiel ! C'est trop beau... 
Dis, si t'as cinq minutes, y'a clampin et nonoche qui font des fouilles (curieuses, cela va sans dire) pour déterminer si les DVD de Goldorak sont légaux ou pas... Tu pourrais peut-être donner un coup de main ?


----------



## lumai (1 Septembre 2005)

Robinette sûrement !


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il est allé chercher le lien vers le Bulletin officiel ! C'est trop beau...


J'ai rien été chercher, je suis tombé dessus en googlant au pif, parce que j'ai pas trouvé une belle image de calendrier


----------



## Spyro (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Robie ?*


Excuse moi Ducon*  :love:  mais Robie c'est le petit nom que je donne à Robertav.  :rose:
Mais merci quand même des précisions, Bob*.  


* tu l'as cherché


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

rien ne vaut un bel exemble de franche camaderie virile et poilue comme celle-ci :rose:


_j'suis ému_


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

A partir de dés tout de suite, et jusqu'à dorénavant, je déclare, que ce thread n'est qu'une bouse malodorante.

Vos haleines fétides empourakent le rakaou jusqu'ici...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rien ne vaut un bel exemble de franche camaderie virile et poilue comme celle-ci :rose:



Si tu veux, je connais des sites spécialisés.


----------



## Nephou (1 Septembre 2005)

_aparte_ : _cet homme me tuera_


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

fiston rentre bien demain , le vendredi 2 septembre a 8h10     

fifille elle dans l'aprem a 14h


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston rentre bien demain , le vendredi 2 septembre a 8h10
> 
> fifille elle dans l'aprem a 14h



C'est Spyro qui va être content : il a pas été chercher son lien pour rien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est Spyro qui va être content : il a pas été chercher son lien pour rien.




ben , spyro est le seul capable de me lire correctement     
(et aussi mon sauver  :love:  :love:  :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> fiston rentre bien demain , le vendredi 2 septembre a 8h10
> 
> fifille elle dans l'aprem a 14h



Ben moi j'en ai une qui rentrait aujourd'hui à 8h30  (elle fait la semaine des 4 jours et non sa rentrée à elle c'était pas la semaine dernière   ses vacances tronquées seront étalées tout au long de l'année (2 jours en moins à chaque fois) )...

Et l'autre qui rentre demain à 9h, par contre elle, elle aura pas la semaine des 4 jours mais une semaine de 5 jours, normal quoi !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas super pratique tout ça non ?

Ou c'est moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas super pratique tout ça non ?
> 
> Ou c'est moi ?



Mais non c'est super génial c'est un des côtés délicieux de la vie de parents, come on en a si bien parlé ailleurs.

Avant tout le monde rentrait tel jour, et l'école finissait tel jour, c'était clair ! 
Maintenant c'est étalé, une école fait les 4 jours l'autre 5, une école finit plus tôt (fin juin) mais recommence aussi plus tôt (fin Août), l'autre finit plus tard (début juillet) mais recommence un peu moins tôt (1er septembre) mais a moins de vacances, bref c'est l'hamonie de l'éducation nationnale !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> Arrête chuis déjà englué jusqu'au cou dans les calendriers par semestre ou trimestres, plans de cours, dates de rendu prévisionnel ou effectif (il ne faut pas laisser le choix dans la date !   ) stages, examens blancs, et puis le "référentiel" de l'Education National qui me sert de.... _heeeeu_ référence !
> 
> :rose:




Euh tu m'rapelles quelqu'un là ! :mouais: 
 Enfin ta liste est bien plus courte !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bref c'est l'hamonie de l'éducation nationnale !



Es tu bien sure que tes deux mioches sont bien sous l'égide de l'éducation nationale ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Es tu bien sure que tes deux mioches sont bien sous l'égide de l'éducation nationale ?



Ah on ne va pas rentrer dans un débat public/privé là ?  si ?


----------



## macelene (1 Septembre 2005)

rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon je te laisse te friter avec la Diablotine !
> :love:
> 
> :sleep:
> *Ciao a tutti !*



Tu sais mon petit roberto, il faudrait que tu cesses de penser que je ne pense qu'à me "friter" comme tu dis avec tellement d'élégance.

A mon gout (qui se trouve être excellent...) tu as une vision un peu trop manichéenne des choses de la vie, et en plus le fait de te croire positionné du bon coté de la morale à chaque fois, pourrait te jouer tes tours à terme.

On est loin des cour d'écoles, il n'est plus utile de se ranger systèmatiquement "du coté" des filles pour être bien vu. Une opinion honnête de temps en temps, une réaction instinctive et non calculée, ça peut être pas mal, juste histoire de changer un peu...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah on ne va pas rentrer dans un débat public/privé là ?  si ?



je vous conseille pas, avec moi c'est paumé d'avance...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> rien...



Comme d'hab.

C'est nominal.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais mon petit roberto, il faudrait que tu cesses de penser que je ne pense qu'à me "friter" comme tu dis avec tellement d'élégance.
> 
> A mon gout (qui se trouve être excellent...) tu as une vision un peu trop manichéenne des choses de la vie, et en plus le fait de te croire positionné du bon coté de la morale à chaque fois, pourrait te jouer tes tours à terme.
> 
> On est loin des cour d'écoles, il n'est plus utile de se ranger systèmatiquement "du coté" des filles pour être bien vu. Une opinion honnête de temps en temps, une réaction instinctive et non calculée, ça peut être pas mal, juste histooire de changer un peu...



Toi, tu cherches à te friter avec Jacques Faizant...  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu cherches à te friter avec Jacques Faizant...  :love:



Non, si j'avais voulu ça, j'aurais écrit :

*ça manque un peu de couilles tout ça...*

Ou un truc du genre tu vois ?

Là ça n'a rien à voir...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On est loin des cour d'écoles, il n'est plus utile de se ranger systèmatiquement "du coté" des filles pour être bien vu.



Ah parce qu'il y à encore clivage ? 

Sinon je suis pas sûre que du côté des cours d'écoles ça se passe comme ça, mais bon en même temps j'y suis plus moi dans les cours de récré :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je vous conseille pas, avec moi c'est paumé d'avance...



t'en fais pas je m'y risquerais pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2005)

Clivage !!

J'adôre ! 

Tu es allée à l'école privée pour en savoir autant toi, non ?

Pour te répondre, dans mes propos à ton égard il n'y avait que des questions, totalement dépourvues d'intentions belliqueuses, je m'adressais à quelqu'un du forum, point barre.

C'est dans le commentaire de Roberto Pinambour qu'il faut voir une notion de "clivage" comme tu dis.


----------



## woulf (2 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ! Je t'adore !
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Dis, roro, ça t'arrive JAMAIS d'être de mauvais poil ? Même pas pour faire plaisir à sonny ?
Bonne journée quand même


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ! Je t'adore !
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...




Salut Roberto, et les autres.......
'ne journée....
'ne nuit....:sleep:....


----------



## Nexka (2 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça varie ? Bon ben attendons confirmation de Robie alors pour savoir



En tant que VRAI personnel de l'EDUCATION NATIONALE  (tadada tadada le roulement de tambour   )

La rentrée c'est Aujourd'hui!!!  Dans les coléges et Lycée public de France et de Navare  (et même du pays Basque!!! :love: )

Aprés, avec leur semaine de 4 jours et companie, je ne peut pas m'avancer pour les écoles primaires... :hein:  :mouais: 



COUCOU tout le monde :love:


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> En tant que VRAI personnel de l'EDUCATION NATIONALE  (tadada tadada le roulement de tambour  )
> 
> La rentrée c'est Aujourd'hui!!!  Dans les coléges et Lycée public de France et de Navare  (et même du pays Basque!!! :love: )
> 
> ...


 
En Belgique, nous sommes rentrés hier et aujourd'hui, je suis déjà en congé (travail à 4/5ème temps).

Héhé... La tête de mes collègues quand je leur ai souhaité bon week-end hier... 

Bonne journée à tous ceux qui sont au taf et bon courage à ceux qui n'y sont pas!


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu burnes...

Pression : 1018 rectopascal en hausse (surveillez vos arrières...  )
Température : 15,3°
% d'humidité : 44 fillette...

Brebis niaisantes...

Ce sera comme un jour à polémiquer avec Victor...


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à toute la bande de joyeux users que vous êtes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

'llo folks, bonne journée à tous.

Ici, journée mitigée, j'ai plus de bagnole, mais j'ai enfin réussi à mettre Mac OS X sur mon powerBook. :rateau:


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 'llo folks, bonne journée à tous.
> 
> Ici, journée mitigée, j'ai plus de bagnole, mais j'ai enfin réussi à mettre Mac OS X sur mon powerBook. :rateau:


moi je n'ai plus de niBook, mais j'ai fait un super tour avec ma bagnole :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> moi je n'ai plus de niBook, mais j'ai fait un super tour avec ma bagnole :rose:



Moi aussi, tellement super, le tour, qu'elle en a coulé une bielle ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

*vendredi !!!!!!      ​*
voila, levés aux aurores pour la rentrée de fiston  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

la directrice elle s'est pas embetée, toulmonde meme RDV pour 8h10
donc attente d' 1h pour entendre le nom de  fiston 
et le voir en  file pour monter dans sa classe  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

voila , je commence donc mes 4 alllées venues par jour ....
heuresement j'habite pas au 5eme sans acenseur     


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, tellement super, le tour, qu'elle en a coulé une bielle ! :hein:


pas moi  elle en redemandait


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai envie de faire caca...

Tiens je vais m'arrêter ici, ça a l'air tranquille, et ça pue déjà...


----------



## Nobody (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de faire caca...
> 
> Tiens je vais m'arrêter ici, ça a l'air tranquille, et ça pue déjà...


 
Gaffe, ça va attirer les mouchàm...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, ça va attirer les mouchàm...



Te casses pas, il s'en fout, il en fait partie !


----------



## semac (2 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de faire caca...
> 
> Tiens je vais m'arrêter ici, ça a l'air tranquille, et ça pue déjà...


ceci explique cela...


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Septembre 2005)

BON WEEEEEEEEEK EEENNNNNDD


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Septembre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> BON WEEEEEEEEEK EEENNNNNDD




merci    

Bon Samedi​ 

programme de la journée:

boulot, boulot et ... boulot...  :mouais:  :mouais: 

heureusement y'a le samedi soir  :rateau:  :rateau: 

musez vous bien les zamis :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu sheumeuleu...

Pression : 1021 zanzibars en hausse
Température : 14,7°
% d'humidité : 47...

Brebis en deuil...

Ce sera comme un jour à décuiter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> le petit frère ignore tout cela et qu'il se lève à l'heure qu'il veut en ne tenant compte que des z'impératifs de son biorythme, des fois c'est 8:22, des fois 7:36, des fois 6:12, _je suis donc debout depuis 6:12._
> :mouais:
> :sleep:



Ah   Bizarre ! Normalement, 6H12, c'est quand toi tu mets ton réceil vers 10H30 - 11 H :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des milliers d'années que je n'ai pas imaginé avoir la possibilité de dormir jusqu'à ces heures-là !
> _Peut-être que dans quelques z'années, quand les loulous dormiront chez des keupines... ?_
> 
> :rose:
> ...



Nan t'en fait pas, ça commence vers 13 - 14 ans  (pas qu'ils dorment avec des copines hein!!! :affraid: Mais qu'ils dorment assez tard  ) 

Donc dans 9-10 ans tu pouras refaire des grasses mat :love:


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des milliers d'années que je n'ai pas imaginé avoir la possibilité de dormir jusqu'à ces heures-là !



Mince t'es sacrément vieux tout soudain...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Septembre 2005)

Roooh c't'envie de pisser...

Vite un coin tranquille...tiens ici...

bonjour... mademsoiselle... madame...bonjour...m'ssieur... bonjour...'jour...

C'est l'problème avec les coins tranquilles... sa racole toujours...


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Roooh c't'envie de pisser...
> 
> Vite un coin tranquille...tiens ici...
> 
> ...



et en plus les endroits de ce genre, ça sent toujours la pi... de Mec...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Roooh c't'envie de pisser...
> 
> Vite un coin tranquille...tiens ici...
> 
> ...



C'est l'problème, avec les incontinents, ça pisse partout !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Septembre 2005)

ah les mecs, cette excuse universelle


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de faire caca...
> Tiens je vais m'arrêter ici, ça a l'air tranquille, et ça pue déjà...





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Roooh c't'envie de pisser...
> Vite un coin tranquille...tiens ici...
> bonjour... mademsoiselle... madame...bonjour...m'ssieur... bonjour...'jour...
> C'est l'problème avec les coins tranquilles... sa racole toujours...




*Visiblement*
Le Sonnyboy en est encore au stade anal, encore un peu de patience et il finira bien par passer au stade phallique et à l'oedipe...


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah les mecs, cette excuse universelle



Froissé...?   Non pas toi...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Visiblement*
> Le Sonnyboy en est encore au stade anal, encore un peu de patience et il finira bien par passer au stade phallique et à l'oedipe...



C'est, en partie, pour cela qu'il consent à s'exprimer dans ce cloaque que vous appelez un fil de discussion.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu *DIMANCHE !*...

Pression : 1019 analbars en hausse
Température : 14,3°
% d'humidité : 44...

Brebis chez le psy...

Ce sera comme un jour à farnienter...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

*C'est mouillé que j'viens de dire !ii 
Rhalala R'gardez moi çà, faut tout relaver !*​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Septembre 2005)

Tu fais raquer ! Je me souviens même plus de ce que j'avais marqué !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu topinambour...

Pression : 1016 candybars en baisse
Température : 14,1°
% d'humidité : 44...

Brebis urinantes...

Ce sera comme un jour à faire un peu de ménage...


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour TLM   :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour le MOnde...   

 sonnytruc© et SM


----------



## woulf (5 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> Chuis explosé.
> J'avais oublié depuis quatre mois l'enfer d'un bébé qui dort mal...



Ca me fait penser que je vais bientôt y ravoir droit


----------



## yvos (5 Septembre 2005)

salam!


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

'tain je me suis fait dévorer par les moustiques chez mes parents en vendée !!
ça me fait des boutons de 5 cm de diamètre !!!    
et ça me graaaaaaatte... niannianniiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

Driiiing...

Bonjour, vous êtes Monsieur Pinambour Roberto ?

Oui...

Je suis le livreur de calbote !

Clac !

Au revoir Monsieur.


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Driiiing...
> 
> Bonjour
> 
> ...




Au taf...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Au taf...



Bah, on peut très bien faire caca en étant au bureau. La preuve...  :rateau:


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on peut très bien faire caca en étant au bureau. La preuve...  :rateau:



Pour toi qui manie la Langue avec dextérité je trouve que:  Je te cite: "*faire caca"* cela manque d'élégance...  :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Au taf...



Mais voilà ti pas qu'elle se permettrait presque de m'adresser la parole ?

C'est pas trés sérieux tout ça....


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi qui manie la Langue avec dextérité je trouve que:  Je te cite: "*faire caca"* cela manque d'élégance...  :rateau:



Chez toi le manque d'élégance n'est même plus indexé sur le contenu ou la forme du discours..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

*Un petit en passant*
avant que ça ferme 





 :rateau: 
 



 :modo:


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi le manque d'élégance n'est même plus indexé sur le contenu ou la forme du discours..




Pareil pour toi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est dingue, c'que la gauche du ciel est à l'ouest, aujourd'hui !


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

ben c'est la teuf ici...

moi aussi j'vous aime tous!! :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour toi...



On va de "pareil" en "pas mieux"...

C'est trop facile...vraiment...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un petit en passant*
> avant que ça ferme
> 
> 
> ...


Suffit simplement d'aérer après son passage...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est mon passage qui aère.


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On va de "pareil" en "pas mieux"...
> 
> C'est trop facile...vraiment...



Pas mieux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bah, on peut très bien faire caca en étant au bureau. La preuve...  :rateau:






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Chez toi le manque d'élégance n'est même plus indexé sur le contenu ou la forme du discours..






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour toi...






			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un petit en passant*
> avant que ça ferme





*Tiens, ce ne serait pas la rentré......
En tout cas, ça y ressemble.....
'Lut....*


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

Effectivement, ça semble être la rentrée des crasses...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça semble être la rentrée des crasses...


 hééééééé!! 
elle est pas mal celle-là!!

t'as fait un stage avec Pascal c't'été ou quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

alors ça c'est vache !


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça semble être la rentrée des crasses...



Qui se sent morveux, qu'il se mouche...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas la rentrée pour moi, j'étais toujours là moi...

J'me comprends...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

pascal


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux...


bah si : "c'est celui qui dit, qui y est !!"


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah si : "c'est celui qui dit, qui y est !!"



La journée n'est pas finie ceci dit...


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la rentrée pour moi, j_'étais toujours là moi..._
> 
> J'me comprends...





Dommage, ça t'aurait fait un bien fou de venir nous jouer quelques bons airs avec ton saxo sur la plage de Capu di Fénu avec Patochman...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pascal


 ah elle t'a plu celle-là hein? 

z'etes pas sympa les mecs quand meme les mecs de casser du sucre sur le dos du vieux sous pretexte qu'il a un humour un brin vieille france des fois...    

(mon p'tit pascal, si tu nous regarde  )

ps : sonny, grand fou...


----------



## semac (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La journée n'est pas finie ceci dit...


c'est vrai, d'ailleurs j'en ai plein d'autres en stock, que je garde pour plus tard


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Dommage, ça t'aurait fait un bien fou de venir nous jouer quelques bons airs avec ton saxo sur la plage de Capu di Fénu avec Patochman...



Pfff... marrant l'effet que produit la Corse les gens veulent toujours se l'accaparer...

ça t'as pas couté trop cher j'espère...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pascal



Hum, tu d'vrais faire gaffe, moi, c'est Pascal 77, mais maintenant, à ce que j'ai vu, il y a un Pascal "tout court" sur le forum, et il n'est pas forcément habitué, s'il prend ça pour lui, ça pourrait le secouer


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pfff... marrant l'effet que produit la Corse les gens veulent toujours se l'accaparer...
> 
> ça t'as pas couté trop cher j'espère...



Ben non, tu vois... et ça fait un bout de temps que j'y roule ma bosse, nous y avons même habité..., nous y avons de très bons Amis... et même de la famille...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

Quelle horreur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah elle t'a plu celle-là hein?
> 
> z'etes pas sympa les mecs quand meme les mecs de casser du sucre sur le dos du vieux sous pretexte qu'il a un humour un brin vieille france des fois...
> 
> ...



Ah vous, le charentais inférieur, ta gueule !  coucou: Bobby)

De toute façon, l'humour "vieille France", ici, il est un peu noyé par l'humour "vieille Suisse", l'humour "vieille Belgique", voire même l'humour "balais de chiottes". Moi, au moins, j'ai dépassé le stade animal, ou il est nécessaire de déposer urine et étrons un peu partout pour marquer son territoire. C'est déjà ça !    

Celà dit, si vous n'aimez pas les jeux de mots laids, c'est vrai que vous êtes mal, là.


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

z'etes cons, j'ai des trucs a faire moi!!
j'arrive pas a decrocher, tant une question me brule les levres : "mais lequel est le plus têtu"??  

j'ai tellement envie de savoir, ce suspinse, ça me noue les tripes...

on devrait faire des paris, tiens...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah vous, le charentais inférieur, ta gueule !  coucou: Bobby)
> 
> De toute façon, l'humour "vieille France", ici, il est un peu noyé par l'humour "vieille Suisse", l'humour "vieille Belgique", voire même l'humour "balais de chiottes". Moi, au moins, j'ai dépassé le stade animal, ou il est nécessaire de déposer urine et étrons un peu partout pour marquer son territoire. C'est déjà ça !
> 
> Celà dit, si vous n'aimez pas les jeux de mots laids, c'est vrai que vous êtes mal, là.


 "vous devriez gna gna gna... "
ma machine a boules qu'est en rade ben merde...


(comment j'offre l'occaze de faire plein de jeu de mots debiles, la, z'avez vu? sympa le bobby hein! )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2005)

*1. Sur le pont d'Avignon,*
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les beaux messieurs font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

2. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les belles dames font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

3. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les officiers font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

4. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les bébés font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

5. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les bons amis font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

6. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les musiciens font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

7. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Et les abbés font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

8. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Et les gamins font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.

9. Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.
Les Laveuses font comme ça
Et puis encore comme ça.
Sur le pont d'Avignon,
L'on y danse, l'on y danse,
Sur le pont d'Avignon
L'on y danse tout en rond.


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur...




Sur cette note empreinte de Joie...   je vous laisse à vos moutons...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pascal77, c'est la preuve vivante, et que nous avons le privilège d'avoir en notre compagnie, que *les calembours* sont la base inaltérable et pleine de noblesse de cet humour français qui fait pâlir d'envie les meilleurs boute-en-train américains !
> :king:



Merci, c'est sympa (surtout venant de toi), mais fait gaffe, ça commence à manquer d'huile par endroit ici, l'humour ambiant est de plus en plus grinçant, je me demande même si tous les  qu'on y voit sont sincères. pour les miens, oui, mais certains autres, un doute me taraude.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette note empreinte de Joie...   je vous laisse à vos moutons...



Vu que de toute façon on en arrive toujours là, là prochaine fois fait au plus court...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vu que de toute façon on en arrive toujours là, là prochaine fois fait au plus court...


 et c'est sonnyboy notre grand gagnant du jour!! 

j'en étais sur, je suis fier de toi, tu ne m'as pas déçu!!  
(excusez ma bonne humeur un poil excessive ce jour d'hui, un job tout nouveau tout beau vient de me tomber dans les bras ya pas dix minutes)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

La tuile...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Septembre 2005)

z'avez bien bossé pendant ma sieste


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

En ce qui me concerne c'est que du plaisir...

Vraiment...


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Vu que de toute façon on en arrive toujours là, là prochaine fois fait au plus court...



Arriver à quoi mon Bon sonny...? à te faire prendre ton pied...? mais tu jouis chaque fois que tu peux faire caguer ton MOnde... 
je ferais ce que je veux, ni plus court, ni plus long, juste en fonction de mes désirs et de mon bon vouloir...Je n'ai pas que ça à faire non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pour toi qui manie la Langue avec dextérité je trouve que:  Je te cite: "*faire caca"* cela manque d'élégance...  :rateau:



Je laisse à Cyrano le soin de répondre pour moi : « moi, c'est moralement que j'ai mes élégances. »


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Arriver à quoi mon Bon sonny...? à te faire prendre ton pied...? mais tu jouis chaque fois que tu peux faire caguer ton MOnde...



Quelle vulgarité !!!

Est ce bien nécessaire ??

Ne globalise pas trop en utilisant le mot "monde", tu pourrais être déçue par le monde en question...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

ah quand meme...
j'avais peur que macelene reprenne l'avantage comme ça, aussi facilement...

je m'disais aussi...
c'te frayeur que j'ai eue...


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse à Cyrano le soin de répondre pour moi : « *moi*, c'est moralement que j'ai mes élégances. »



*TOI... *c'est normal tu es parfait... n'est ce pas


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle vulgarité !!!
> 
> Est ce bien nécessaire ??
> 
> Ne globalise pas trop en utilisant le mot "monde", tu pourrais être déçue par le monde en question...



Massez moi je rêve...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *TOI... *c'est normal tu es parfait... n'est ce pas



Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact, mais je m'en voudrais de te détromper.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

J'aurais pas osé, et pourtant c'est tellement vrai...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tout à fait exact, mais je m'en voudrais de te détromper.


 merci jpmiss!!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

Ah, on est mal payé, mais on rigole quand même...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, on est mal payé, mais on rigole quand même...


 on est payé en steaks du coup...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

Ouais j'en ai bouffé des kilos depuis qu'j'rigole !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'en ai bouffé des kilos depuis qu'j'rigole !!!


 ouais, moi c'est pour ça que j'me suis inscrit sur macgé...
je me suis dit : "mon bobby, 'faut qu'tu prendes du poids, trouve kekchose"...
et voila...

dingue hein?


voila voila...

...
pineze c'que j'm'emmerde moi... :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Septembre 2005)

Bien, bien, bien...

Enfin...

Quand on voit c'qu'on voit...

Bon, ben... on va y aller...

Je crois que tout le monde est servi...


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben... on va y aller...



Ben qu'attends-tu ? le déluge ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben qu'attends-tu ? *le déluge* ?




 Il vit à Nice, pas à la Nouvelle Orléans 

Dis donc, c'est toujours le grand amour, vous deux, je vois


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il vit à Nice, pas à la Nouvelle Orléans



énorme!!!   
putain de machine à boules en panne!!



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, c'est toujours le grand amour, vous deux, je vois



méééééééééé non ils s'adorent, tu vois pas?
c'est comme dans les films à l'eau de rose : au début les deux futurs amoureux font comme si ils ne s'aimaient pas, alors qu'en fait ils sont terriblement attirés l'un vers l'autre...
Ils se déchirent, mais c'est pour mieux s'aimer par la suite... (et pas l'inverse...)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2005)

*Chers amis, chères amies, vous tous ici connectés*
c'est bien connu la nuit porte conseil.

Aussi, m'est venu cette idée que je soumet à votre considération : et si on levait un peu le pied niveau crépages de chignon à répétition et niveau lavage de linge sale en famille ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

Y a eu uné période, ou c'était calme, trés récement...

Faut y revenir... on connait les solutions...

Sinon, pour ce qui me concerne, ce sera bêtement physique, comme d'hab => Chaque action entraine une réaction...


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel gris Nouvelle Orléans...

Pression : 1010 kilobars en baisse
Température : 14,1°
% d'humidité : 51... (zadore)

Brebis humidifiantes...

Ce sera comme un jour à apprivoiser les grenouilles...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ils se déchirent, mais c'est pour mieux s'aimer par la suite... (et pas l'inverse...)



Vi, ben vu comme ils y mettent du bon c½ur, y vont drôlement s'aimer après ... mais alors, faudra prévoir plusieurs rouleaux de scotch, rapport aux déchirures à recoller    


EDIT : Bon d'accord, j'arrête de jeter de l'huile sur le feu ! _Enfin, j'essaie d'arrêter_ :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Chers amis, chères amies, vous tous ici connectés*
> c'est bien connu la nuit porte conseil.
> 
> Aussi, m'est venu cette idée que je soumet à votre considération : et si on levait un peu le pied niveau crépages de chignon à répétition et niveau lavage de linge sale en famille ?




oui, et pourtant tu avais meme ouvert un super fil pour ça....mais bon il a pas eu trop de succes........

en tout cas, bonjour a tous...


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, et pourtant tu avais meme ouvert un super fil pour ça....mais bon il a pas eu trop de succes........
> 
> en tout cas, bonjour a tous...


 fil auquel je n'ai rien pigé, d'ailleurs...
mais comme je l'ai dit : tant pis, c'est pas grave...


...
si je comprends pas c'est que c'est pas interessant.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a eu uné période, ou c'était calme, trés récement...
> Faut y revenir... on connait les solutions...




*Cocher la case*
Bannir Sonnyboy ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cocher la case*
> Bannir Sonnyboy ?



Ou faire appel à son intelligence ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

ça vaut mieux pas, ça risque de vous enfoncer encore plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cocher la case*
> Bannir Sonnyboy ?



Faut pas rever petit..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas rever petit..





*C'est vrai ça*
ça soulève une question éthique :

_Peut-on bannir un membre du cercle ?_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> si je comprends pas c'est que c'est pas interessant.



je ne sais plus qui a dit "heureux les simples d'esprit car patati patata..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai ça*
> ça soulève une question éthique :
> 
> _Peut-on bannir un membre du cercle ?_



Nââââââân!!! Maintenant tu subis ; et en silence, pour ne pas divulguer ce que la charte du cercle occulte aux yeux du commun...


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

'lut tout le monde


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ou faire appel à son intelligence ?


Autant crier dans le vide...


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââââân!!! Maintenant tu subis ; et en silence, pour ne pas divulguer ce que la charte du cercle occulte aux yeux du commun...




oui on peu


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââââân!!! Maintenant tu subis ; et en silence, pour ne pas divulguer ce que la charte du cercle occulte aux yeux du commun...


la quoi ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais plus qui a dit "heureux les simples d'esprit car patati patata..."


 ... car le royaume des cieux est à eux.

c'est un mec qui a mal fini qui a dit ça... enfin il parait...


----------



## semac (6 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui on peu


 :mouais: j'aimerai voir ça... j'imagine qu'il y a tout une cérémonie, avec un hôtel sur lequel on sacrifie une jeune vierge :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> la quoi ?


 faut mettre un t à la place du r....     :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nââââââân!!! Maintenant tu subis ; *et en silence*, pour ne pas divulguer ce que la charte du cercle occulte aux yeux du commun...



Ah ? C'est un cercle Corse ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? C'est un cercle Corse ?



on a pris ce qu'il y avait de bon un peu partout ; même à Nice...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> faut mettre un t à la place du r....     :rateau:



C'est moi, ou ça fait un moment qu'on t'avait pas vu, toi, tu commençais à nous manquer


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... tu commençais à nous manquer



heu.. comment dire (sans vouloir vexer personne... quoique  )... c'est pas vraiment réciproque depuis quelques temps...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi, ou ça fait un moment qu'on t'avait pas vu, toi, tu commençais à nous manquer




*J'aimerais pouvoir*
en dire autant à ton sujet un jour


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> on a pris ce qu'il y avait de bon un peu partout ; même à Nice...



:mouais: et vous pouvez pas le garder à l'intérieur ? _Ch'sais pas, vous le sortez juste une fois au petit matin (avec sa muselière, hein !) dans un thread pas trop fréquenté, pour qu'il nous fasse sa crotte et sa p'tite pissouille, et le reste du temps, vous l'attachez à la niche du cercle !_


----------



## supermoquette (6 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> heu.. comment dire (sans vouloir vexer personne... quoique  )... c'est pas vraiment réciproque depuis quelques temps...


hooooooooooooooou le méchant


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est vrai ça*
> ça soulève une question éthique :
> 
> _Peut-on bannir un membre du cercle ?_



Cela dit, c'est vrai qu'il a une mauvaise influence sur moi le sonny...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, c'est vrai qu'il a une mauvaise influence sur moi le sonny...



Qui veut noyer le poisson, l'accuse de la rage...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon, vous arretez de vous chamailler maintenant ?

Qui c'est ce sonny ??

Deux coups de pieds au cul et c'est reglé non ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel mieux bleu...

Pression : 1010 rotobars en baisse
Température : 13,2°
% d'humidité : 52...

Brebis fachées...

Ce sera comme un jour à faire la paix avec tout le monde...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Septembre 2005)

Ni paix, ni guerre.

Rien.

Rien du tout.

Y en a, comme ça...


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

'lut tout le monde  :sleep: 

dacodac avec Sonny... juste ne rien faire


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Septembre 2005)

J'aime qu'on soit d'accord avec moi...


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Qui veut noyer le poisson, l'accuse de la rage...



A-t-il ou n'a-t-il pas mal orthographié ?   

Voulait-il ou ne voulait-il pas écrire ???   :

_ Qui veut noyer le poison, l'accuse de la rage... _ 

La vie est pleine de questions existentielles qui restent généralement (parfois heureusement) sans réponse


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime qu'on soit d'accord avec moi...



Menteur !


----------



## ginette107 (7 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous  

Réveil difficile :sleep: 
Méteo maussade  
Programme de la journée: energiser tout ça    :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

Quoi?




























Non rien... :sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

rien !

et puis on dit pas "quoi" on dit "comment" :mouais: 

 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rien !
> 
> et puis on dit pas "quoi" on dit "comment" :mouais:
> 
> :love:


Comment?











































Non, pas plus...
 :sleep:


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Comment?
> 
> Non, pas plus...
> :sleep:


désolé, je croyais :rose: 








 :love:


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Fab' fab,
j'ai cru un moment que tu avait caché un mot en blanc dans ton post...
Coquinou va...


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> rien !
> 
> et puis on dit pas "quoi" on dit "comment" :mouais:
> 
> :love:


 hein ?


----------



## semac (7 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hein ?


nan laisse, trop compliqué... :mouais: 
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hein ?



*quess*
tu di ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Fab' fab,
> j'ai cru un moment que tu avait caché un mot en blanc dans ton post...
> Coquinou va...


Pas con comme idée... mais je l'ai fait...


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour Toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel blisard...

Pression : 1014 cannobars en hausse
Température : 12,2°
% d'humidité : 53...

Brebis empoisonnantes...






 tout le monde...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2005)

folks,

Bon, je vais pas m'attarder, là de suite, ces p ... de statistiques doivent être livrées lundi, et en plus, ça va pas tout seul, leurs données sont dans un état de bordel ... Mais comment y bossent     

En tout cas, si je veux pas taffer ce ouikeinde, va falloir retrousser les manches ! :rateau:

@+


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel chagrin...

Pression : 1010 zipobars en baisse
Température : 12,8°
% d'humidité : 58...

Brebis enneigées...

Ce sera comme un jour à écouter les loups...


----------



## lumai (9 Septembre 2005)

Journée à se glisser entre les gouttes aujourd'hui on dirait. Le week-end devrait rattraper tout ça !


_*Bonne journée !!! *_


----------



## ginette107 (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonne journée :love:   

Ciel bleu, café chaud... bon réveil à ceux qui n'ont pas encore émergé


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

*salut a tous...*
bonne journée, la mienne commence un peu trop tot....
je sens que la sieste va etre longue....
il pleut toujours....


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous


----------



## lilimac54 (10 Septembre 2005)

bien le bonjour à tous 
une journée de travail jusqu'à 19h00 rentrée chez moi 20h00 ( comme tous les samedi quoi !!!!!)
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2005)

à tous,

D'après le ouidjette sur mon bureau, c'est encore un ouikeinde de m ... qui s'annonce sur le plan météo  




Tant pis pour le barbecue.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Septembre 2005)

salut...


le colis d'une jeune demoiselle du coin, vient de me reveiller
merci ma grande...:love:.....ça fait plaisir.....tres,tres.....:love:....
hé hop, un bon croquet....hum......:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

arf, deja 9h... pas vu la nuit passé moi...

tiens, je file 3 points disco qd je boule maintenant... y s'est passé quoi ? pas compris...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel retour du gland bleu...

Pression : 1010 lipobars en baisse
Température : 12,7°
% d'humidité : 51° prêt pour midi... 

Brebis bronzantes...

Ce sera comme un jour à préparer le dimanche...


----------



## lilimac54 (11 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous !!!!!  

couché à 2h00
levé à 7h30 
petite nuit mais bon c'est comme ça !!!!!:rateau: 

bonne journée à vous


----------



## ginette107 (11 Septembre 2005)

_BON DIMANCHE !!!_   :love: 


Ce ne sera pas un vrai gromanche où il ne se passe rien  , journée de boulot    motivation oblige


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu venteux...

Pression : 1010 gronibars en baisse
Température : 12,5°
% d'humidité : fifty/fifty...

Brebis en camions...

Ce sera comme un jour ou je vais encore louper la messe...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pression : 1010 gronibars en baisse




*Ce sera comme un jour*
à regarder les décolletés


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Septembre 2005)

*Salut,*, je deteste me lever un Dimanche........
bon, bonne journée a vous.....


----------



## Franswa (11 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Salut,*, je deteste me lever un Dimanche........
> bon, bonne journée a vous.....


 Même aujourd'hui ? 

Y a une de ces houles  :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Même aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Y a une de ces houles  :rose:



aujourd'hui est donc un grand jour ... C'est la houle des grands jours !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

deux doigts de martini dry, un doigt de gin, un doigt de vodka, une olive verte sabrée au cure.dent


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> deux doigts de martini dry, un doigt de gin, un doigt de vodka, une olive verte sabrée au cure.dent



Pour résumer : 4 doigts de bonheur...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer : 4 doigts de bonheur...




*Encore un*
et ce sera un fist...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *-lepurfistdelasagesse-*
> est un n'abuseur de première !



Sans compter qu'un bon pineau bien frais ... hmmm ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

ouais...


----------



## Franswa (12 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour... Programme de ce matin : pré-rentrée + présentation du stage réalisé devant un jury 


J'adore ce genre de matin :love:


----------



## lilimac54 (12 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous
une nouvelle semaine commence


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu canari...

Pression : 1009 ptinibars en bausse
Température : 13,3°
% d'humidité : 57...

Brebis gelantes...

Ce sera comme un jour a bien débuter une semaine...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour... Programme de ce matin : pré-rentrée + présentation du stage réalisé devant un jury
> 
> 
> J'adore ce genre de matin :love:



Espérons que ce sera moins "houleux" qu'hier !


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous 

ici le temps est gris   
ce qui est très déprimant pour un lundi !
allez haut les c½urs et bon courage à tous
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Septembre 2005)

enfin un jour de repos... j'en profites pour lézarder un peu avant de remplir ma journée


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> enfin un jour de repos... j'en profites pour lézarder un peu avant de remplir ma journée


rrrooooh la chance, profites en bien    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Septembre 2005)

bonjour a tous.....
plus que 2 jours en comptant celui-ci, avant le week end.......la semaine va etre dure...
courage a vous.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2005)

Allez ! Une excellente journée à toutes et tous ..........  

Pour moi :   Arrrghhhh !!!!!! Je passe à 14 H au tribunal de police pour "outrage à agent dans l'exercice de ses fonctions" !!!!!!!!! 
...ça date de deux mois environ ... je me suis fait  piéger sans ma ceinture de sécurité (bien fait pour moi ....!!!  ... et rien à redire !!!!!), le motard me donne la prune et comme j'avais encore dans ma voiture un timbre "amende" de 50 Euros, je lui demande de patienter deux minutes ... je colle le timbre sur la transaction et je veux la lui redonner ... comme ça, c'est une affaire réglée tout de suite ...
Il refuse de prendre le papier en retour, sous prétexte que je suis obligé de le poster !  
Bien évidemment, je lui demande s'il rigole ... mais il est vraisemblable qu'il ne rigolait pas !
J'insiste ... il appelle son collègue (je devrais son clone !:rateau: ) ... même son de cloche : obligation de poster la transaction !!!!!! Plus obtus que ça tu meurs !!!!
Je rediscute pendant que son collègue démarre sa moto ... et là, et je vous jure que c'est vrai, je trouve que son moteur fait un drôle de bruit ... une sorte de cliquetis ... je regarde le gars, et je lui dis amicalement : "c'est curieux ... faudrait faire gaffe ... on dirait une tondeuse à gazon !!!!!!!!!!   

Purée ... j'ai eu droit à un contrôle serré de ma voiture et de tous mes papiers avec en plus une plainte pour outrage du fait que j'aurais dit que sa moto était une tondeuse à gazon .... 

Je vous raconte la suite dès mon retour du tribunal !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2005)

Chez nous ce matin (oui bon je poste un peu tard pour le matin, mais euh crotte) le cours été de ces derniers jours est bel et bien fini... Un lundi ténébreux zet nuageux, un dragon fatigué, après un week-end en demi-teinte... :sleep:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais si le juge a un tant soit peu d'humour, t'es sauvé !


  ... je n'ai aucune crainte ! En plus, j'ai ma conscience pour moi ... son moteur faisait effectivement un drôle de bruit ! Pour une fois que je n'ai pas voulu faire d'humour mal placé .... :love: 
En plus, sapé comme un "man in black" ... barbe tirée à 4 épingles ... cheveux bien faits, attaché-case en cuir pur porc et regard droit et volontaire ... ils vont se dire ... mwouais ... c'est pas le genre de p'tit con qui cherche la mouise.....:rateau:    
"In ze pocket" ... je te dis Roberto ... "In ze pocket" !!!!!!!!


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "In ze pocket" ... je te dis Roberto ... "In ze pocket" !!!!!!!!


alors ??!!?? Les bracelets ou pas  
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (12 Septembre 2005)

'tain, l'est pas revenu zebig  
qui a des oranges :rose: 
 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors ??!!?? Les bracelets ou pas
> :love: :love: :love:


...  ... je viens de revenir ...!!!  
Rien de spécial à raconter (malheureusement !!!!!:rateau: ) ... même pas 2 minutes de comparution ... verdict : plainte classée sans suite et le flic avait la faculté de reprendre ma transaction dûment validée sans que la loi ne l'y oblige formellement !!!
   ... j'ai même rien de drôle à raconter ... l'épisode de la tondeuse à gazon n'ayant même pas été évoqué !!!!!! ...:love: 
En fait, j'ai dit ... bonjour ! ... décliné mon identité ... et dit merci et au revoir !!!!!!


----------



## woulf (12 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...  ... je viens de revenir ...!!!
> Rien de spécial à raconter (malheureusement !!!!!:rateau: ) ... même pas 2 minutes de comparution ... verdict : plainte classée sans suite et le flic avait la faculté de reprendre ma transaction dûment validée sans que la loi ne l'y oblige formellement !!!
> ... j'ai même rien de drôle à raconter ... l'épisode de la tondeuse à gazon n'ayant même pas été évoqué !!!!!! ...:love:
> En fait, j'ai dit ... bonjour ! ... décliné mon identité ... et dit merci et au revoir !!!!!!



Qui osera après ça se plaindre de la justice rendue au nom de Sa Majesté ?


----------



## Franswa (12 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que ce sera moins "houleux" qu'hier !


 Ça s'est très bien passé  

Le jury a été agréablement surpris car "j'ai bien joué le jeu".


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Ici j'ai l'impression de lire un canard de province, attardé.

Des histoires de tondeuse... De flic... De machin... De truc...De chose... De fourbi...

Bon, resaisissez-vous borde ! ! !   Du nerf !

Allez, la journée sera excellente.


----------



## lilimac54 (13 Septembre 2005)

bonne journée à tous 

le reveille fût bon  
on va dire que la journée commence bien   
c'est un plaisir de te lire "roberto"  
@+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *"Mon p'tit" !*
> Non mais je te jure.
> _Valait mieux rien dire faire comme si, car Thebig nous l'a appris : *le flic peut être imperméable au rire pire qu'un Kawé© en néoprène huilé !*_


Arfff ! ... ça met de bonne humeur !!!! 
Quant aux filles ou femmes-flics, c'est encore pire .... ... un jour, j'ai osé dire "vous êtes charmante !" à une femme-flic qui m'avait renseigné alors que j'étais un tantinet perdu rateau: ) ... la seule réponse que j'ai eu, à part un regard assassin, c'est : "on ne dit pas - vous êtes charmante - à un policier en uniforme !!!!!" ... et tchac ! 
Alors maintenant ... je les met tous dans le même panier ... à salade, bien entendu !!!!!!   :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu gendarmerie...

Pression : 1016 portnibars en bausse
Température : 8,9°
% d'humidité : 53...

Brebis en taule...

Ce sera comme un jour à pas embêter les flics...


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2005)

Vous êtes tous quasiment géniaux.

S'il en restait quelques uns un peu désemparés, je peux les aider :

JE SUIS LE PROFESSEUR MACMACDOU ET JE PEUX VOUS REVELER UNE PARTIE DES SECRETS POUR TROUVER LE BON NUMERO DU LOTO GAGNER BEAUCOUP D'ARGENT ET REUSSIR EN AMOUR.

Envoyez-moi par courrier postal 3 billets de 50 euros et votre avenir est assuré.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

Ah les flics ... peuvent pas s'empêcher !!!!!! 

Ma mère habite à 500 m de chez moi ... depuis toujours, et chaque matin que Dieu fait, lorsque je quitte la maison vers 5H du mat, je m'arrête chez elle pour boire un petit coup de café ... je reste un petit quart d'heure et après, je me taille au boulot !
Mon manège journalier n'était pas passé inaperçu pour le flic qui habite quelques maisons plus loin et un jour, tout-à-fait par hasard, en me saluant il me dit : "Tiens, je ne savais pas que votre mère habitait au bout de la rue ????" et moi de lui répondre : "Comment vous le savez ???" ... et tout innocemment, il me raconte qu'il m'avait souvent vu m'arrêter au bout de la rue chaque matin et que pris par la curiosité il s'était renseigné pour voir qui habitait là ......!!! 

  ... s'il croyait que je m'arrêtais chaque matin au bout de la rue pour retrouver une hypothétique maîtresse ... il a du être vachement déçu !!!!!!!!   

ps : j'suis pas con tout-à-fait quand même !!!!!!!!!:love:


----------



## ginette107 (13 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tous et toutes :love: 


RAS avec les flics, pas vu pas pris   
Pas assez désamparée pour consulter monsieur charlantant  :rateau: 
Programme: Journée remplie  : mémoire encore et toujours et pour finir la journée un peu de cheval :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfff ! ... ça met de bonne humeur !!!!
> Quant aux filles ou femmes-flics, c'est encore pire .... ... un jour, j'ai osé dire "vous êtes charmante !" à une femme-flic qui m'avait renseigné alors que j'étais un tantinet perdu rateau: ) ... la seule réponse que j'ai eu, à part un regard assassin, c'est : "on ne dit pas - vous êtes charmante - à un policier en uniforme !!!!!" ... et tchac !
> Alors maintenant ... je les met tous dans le même panier ... à salade, bien entendu !!!!!!   :love:



 J'avais eu plus de chance que ça, il y a de ça quelques années, avec une charmante policière en tenue... 
Elle et quelques-uns de ses collègues masculins étaient venus me chercher dans une brasserie, pour m'en indiquer la sortie, après que j'aie consommé les dernières pintes de cette nuit-là, après avoir également fait honneur à quelques bars à bières et autres établissements visités lors de ce périple...
Quelques litres de bières après le début de cette soirée, ce fut donc un quatuor de policiers en tenues qui vinrent me signifier que la nuit avait été suffisamment alcoolisée au goût des patrons de ce qui devait l'ultime halte de mon périple...
J'obtempérai de bonne grâce, d'autant que la moindre velléité de rébellion avait été anéantie à la vue de cette jolie jeune femme, qui m'aurait presque rendu agréable, ou du moins intéressante la vue de son uniforme. Elle m'en fit presque oublier ses trois collègues...
De ma vie, je n'avais vu un uniforme policier porté avec autant de charme... Je lui en fis le compliment, et ne reçus pas d'autre réponse que son rire, malheureusement suivi de celui de ses collègues masculins, qui pourtant se firent en la circonstance assez discrets, je dois le dire... Ils tenaient à intervenir le moins possible, parce que la situation les amusait autant que leur jolie collègue, et parce qu'à tout prendre, ils préféraient encore escorter un ahuri éméché amadoué par la présence de leur sympathique partenaire féminine qu'un ivrogne agressif et difficilement contrôlable. 
Toute patrouille de policiers devrait compter au moins la présence d'une jolie femme, de sorte d'apaiser les fins de soirées arrosées qui peuvent l'être...


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Toute patrouille de policiers devrait compter au moins la présence d'une jolie femme, de sorte d'apaiser les fins de soirées arrosées qui peuvent l'être...



En même temps, tous les pochetrons n'ont pas forcément ta délicatesse en fin de soirée, hein


----------



## woulf (13 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... s'il croyait que je m'arrêtais chaque matin au bout de la rue pour retrouver une hypothétique maîtresse ... il a du être vachement déçu !!!!!!!!
> 
> ps : j'suis pas con tout-à-fait quand même !!!!!!!!!:love:



Ta maitresse, c'est plutôt le genre à prendre le bus tous les matins au même endroit et à te faire un signe de la main la veille de sa mise en retraite... Avoue !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, tous les pochetrons n'ont pas forcément ta délicatesse en fin de soirée, hein



 Tu me flattes, toi... 

Cette période de ma vie est loin derrière moi, maintenant, mais je garde des souvenirs assez épiques de certaines fins de soirées...
 J'étais rarement agressif ou violent, heureusement. 
Et pour en revenir à cette fameuse fin de soirée, et à l'intervention de ces policiers -dont cette policière- il est vrai que pour eux aussi, l'ambiance n'était sans doute pas toujours aux compliments et à la rigolade quand ils étaient appelés pour cause d'ivresse patentée sur la voie publique...


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2005)

Mooooonnnnf... bon j'ai pas d'histoire de super flic, de swat et autre brigade GIGN :rose: 
j'ai juste été m'inscrire hier soir, mais après une longue et "violente" bousculade aux beaux arts, enfin à un cours du soir d'aménagement intérieur !  
et en sortant, gonflée par cette nouvelle aventure, je suis entrée, sans peur aucune, maître de mon destin, dans le magasin d'art graphique juste en face :mouais: 
ça vous cloud ça hein !! et je me racheté le nécessaire pour reprendre la peinture !!  
depuis le temps que je me le prométtais !! :love:  :love:  :love: 
Allez reste plus qu'à ranger mon atelier et zou je m'y remet !!!
Aaaaaaaahh je sais ce que vous pensez !! quel vie trépidente il a !! je l'admire !! :love: 
naaaaan c'est rien... j'vous jure vous  pouvez y arriver aussi    :love:


----------



## lumai (13 Septembre 2005)

_*Bon mardi à tous !!!  *__* *__**_​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

*mardi !!!!!     ​*


depuis 8h , heure a laquelle je suis rentrée de l'accompagnement d'enfants a l'ecole
je n'arrete pas de telephoner a un chef du personnel pour qu'il puisse me donner
un mail correct pour lui envoyer ma candidature.....

il bosse fort celui-là , 8h pas encore a son poste , 9h pause café 
.....là je vais reessayer      


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu EDF...

Pression : 1019 padnibars en bausse
Température : 9,4°
% d'humidité : 51... (à la votre...)

Brebis en sursis...

Ce sera comme un jour à manger du poisson...


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

la brume se lève petit à petit, le soleil force sa chance pour venir me chatouiller à travers la vitre très sale au demeurant !
j'attend que la prévisue de mon scann soit prête !! vive MacOS X et son multitache   :love: 
je m'apprête à entrer en réunion  , j'ai pas super envie, je haie les réunion qui dure 3 heures !!! :rose: 
bon allez ce sera une belle journée tout de même :love: 

bon je vous laisse la prévisue de mon scann est prête


----------



## yvos (14 Septembre 2005)

Salam, comme d'hab


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Septembre 2005)

oui, pareil....... :sleep: 
la journée va etre longue je crois.......


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2005)

Arghhhhh!

Que c'est dur de retrouver les habitudes du bureau. :sleep: 

Bonne journée à toute la troupe.


----------



## Macounette (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhh!
> 
> Que c'est dur de retrouver les habitudes du bureau. :sleep:
> 
> Bonne journée à toute la troupe.


Alors le Québec, c'était bien ? 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous... bises depuis LLN... :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhh!
> 
> Que c'est dur de retrouver les habitudes du bureau. :sleep:
> 
> Bonne journée à toute la troupe.



  et voui c'est toujours ça en rentrant de vacances   

bon courage et amuses toi bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2005)

... Purée ! Pour la première fois de ma longue et pénible vie rateau: ) et pour les 3 mois qui me restent à tirer dans mon job actuel, je vais devoir reporter à un manager direct !!!!! 
...viennent de nommer un gars de 28 ans, irlandais de surcroît, pour me remplacer ... va falloir que je bosse pour un type plus jeune que mon fils... 
ps : d'un autre côté, j'ai 3 mois pour lui en faire voir de toutes les couleurs .....   

...en parlant de couleurs, vous connaissez la recette du caméléon braisé à la sauce banane ?????
OK, la voici :

Vous prévoyez une grande poële, un peu d'huile d'olive, une lampée de rhum, une banane bien mûre, un caméléon femelle de taille moyenne et quelques épices...
Avant tout, et dans un souci d'humanité, il convient d'assommer le caméléon avant de le braiser (ne pas oublier le "r" siouplait !!!!!:rateau: )...
Pour ce faire, vous saisissez le caméléon par le cou .... ... ...     Mais !!! p...... il est où ce caméléon maintenant ????? Non ! ça c'est une banane !!!!!!! Il est où ???????????

... ... ça fait dix fois qu'il me fait le coup !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps : d'un autre côté, j'ai 3 mois pour lui en faire voir de toutes les couleurs .....
> 
> ...en parlant de couleurs, vous connaissez la recette du caméléon braisé à la sauce banane ?????
> OK, la voici :
> ...



   

oui tu as trois mois pour lui faire comprendre certaines choses  
on compte sur toi pour nous relater toutes tes aventures ... hein ! tiens tu pourrais même ouvrir un joli thread tout neuf, rien que pour ça : ça accompagnerait ces trois prochains mois, qui je suis sûre réserveront quelques surprises !!! :love: :love: 

Au fait si tu as besoin de complices  ... on peut monter une petite équipe de volontaires !


----------



## Franswa (14 Septembre 2005)

déjà mercredi 


J'ai pas envie que la semaine passe vite  C'est ma dernière de tranquille 
Après je viendrais encore vous embêter avec tous mes sujets


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Purée ! Pour la première fois de ma longue et pénible vie rateau: ) et pour les 3 mois qui me restent à tirer dans mon job actuel, je vais devoir reporter à un manager direct !!!!!
> ...viennent de nommer un gars de 28 ans, irlandais de surcroît, pour me remplacer ... va falloir que je bosse pour un type plus jeune que mon fils...
> ps : d'un autre côté, j'ai 3 mois pour lui en faire voir de toutes les couleurs .....
> 
> ...



Merci de me laisser le bureau propre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Purée ! Pour la première fois de ma longue et pénible vie rateau: ) et pour les 3 mois qui me restent à tirer dans mon job actuel, je vais devoir reporter à un manager direct !!!!!
> ...viennent de nommer un gars de 28 ans, irlandais de surcroît, pour me remplacer ... va falloir que je bosse pour un type plus jeune que mon fils...
> ps : d'un autre côté, j'ai 3 mois pour lui en faire voir de toutes les couleurs .....
> 
> ...




Pas grave, t'as trois mois pour le retrouver ! Hein ? Nan, pas le manager, le caméléon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2005)

Arffff ! On vient de me le présenter !!!!  
Quand il est entré, j'ai cru que Jim Morrison était revenu...  super-sympa en plus et fan des sixties !!!!!:love: 
... le courant est bien passé entre nous malgré qu'il soit le sosie de Morrison et pas de Claude François...:rateau: :rose: 
L'impression qu'on va bien s'amuser....... 

ps : comme quoi faut pas se faire des idées en mettant la charnue avant les oeufs !!!!!:love:


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

:mouais: hummmm... un jeune sympas, qui ressemble à Jim Morisson et fan des sixties... c'est louche :mouais: 
Méfie toi Thebig, il y a une entourloupe la dessous !!


----------



## N°6 (14 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! On vient de me le présenter !!!!



J'espère que de ton côté, tu n'as pas oublié de lui présenter Kernel et Panic...


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffff ! On vient de me le présenter !!!!
> Quand il est entré, j'ai cru que Jim Morrison était revenu... super-sympa en plus et fan des sixties !!!!!:love:
> ... le courant est bien passé entre nous malgré qu'il soit le sosie de Morrison et pas de Claude François...:rateau: :rose:
> L'impression qu'on va bien s'amuser.......
> ...


 
Il ne te reste plus que 3 mois pour le faire switcher.


----------



## sylko (14 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Alors le Québec, c'était bien ?
> 
> Bonne journée à toutes et à tous... bises depuis LLN... :love:


 
C'était pas bien ...c'était génial. 

Perdu au coeur de la Mauricie, sans internet.


----------



## semac (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas bien ...c'était génial.
> 
> Perdu au coeur de la Mauricie, sans internet.


mmmm... t'aurai mieux d'emmener un GPS ! l''ile Maurice c'est dans l'océan indien, pas au Québec :mouais: 





  :love:


----------



## Macounette (14 Septembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas bien ...c'était génial.
> 
> Perdu au coeur de la Mauricie, sans internet.


Et pas de laptop du taf' pris avec ? même pas une petite séance de boulot à distance ?  

Alors, là, oui, c'était des vraies vacances.   :love:


----------



## loustic (15 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à ceux qui ne viennent pas de se lever...

Bonne nuit à ceux à qui j'ai dit bonjour...

Excellente journée pour tout le monde...

Si vous avez compris tant mieux...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez compris tant mieux...




*AH ?*
Il y a vait quelque chose à comprendre ?




 :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

*Un truc inquiétant :*
On ne voit plus notre Roberto Vendez national qui aurait habituellement déjà dû dire bonjour depuis un bail ici...

Roberto est-il en danger ?
Roberto a t-il fugué vers la Sibérie abandonnant femmes et enfants ?
Roberto a t-il été enlevé par des aliens ?
Roberto s'est t-il perdu dans les couloirs secrets du cercle ?
Roberto a t-il enfin compris que pour que son zouzou dorme un peu plus et ne le réveille à une heure inhumaine il fallait mettre du calva dans le biberon du soir ?
Roberto sommeille t-il encore, rêvassant à quelque douce et moelleuse courbe féminine digne de celles de Monica Bellucci ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2005)

...une excellente journée à toutes et tous ... :love: 


pas de panique ! je sens que Roberto va se pointer ... ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Septembre 2005)

...et voilà !!!!!!!!  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

*Tout va bien*
je respire à nouveau


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu caméléon...

Pression : 1017 sixtibars en hausse
Température : 10,2°
% d'humidité : 51... (je remets la mienne...)

Brebis sur le toit... 

Ce sera comme un jour à remonter le moral à tous...


----------



## supermoquette (15 Septembre 2005)

boum tchak boum bouboum tchak


----------



## Macounette (15 Septembre 2005)

:sleep: encore un peu dans le cake, mais ça va venir. Bonne journée à tous... le week-end n'est plus tellement loin...


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2005)

Moins tchak boum que le moustachu ce matin.
_It's all desire, it's all desire_ me murmure (oui, oui juste à moi) la voix langoureuse de Damon. Cette voix me file des frissons jusqu'au bout des doigts :rose: :love:


Bref, ça va, et bien même ! Incroyable non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> boum tchak boum bouboum tchak





			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> comme SM, il a une brique dans le ventre



je t'avais bien dit que c'était un peu lourd sur l'estomac


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> boum tchak boum bouboum tchak




oui oueul oui oueul rock iou !


----------



## mado (15 Septembre 2005)

Vous tournez à l'Evian ou quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour 

Personne n'aurait du beurre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Personne n'aurait du beurre ?



Ça y est, tu pars en Amérique ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est, tu pars en Amérique ?


 Nan et je pense pas y aller de si tôt...

J'ai peur des cadavres qui flottent sur l'eau


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Evian



*Au vu de ta signature*
chère amie, ce mot infect entre tous devait être banni de ton vocabulaire...


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Personne n'aurait du beurre ?



Pourtant t'es en bretagne !
t'as de quoi faire niveau Beurre....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant t'es en bretagne !
> t'as de quoi faire niveau Beurre....



Ça dépend, vu c'qu'on lui a dit à propos de l'image de Bob l'éponge aux states, le beurre salé, ça va peut-être pas l'faire


----------



## Franswa (15 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant t'es en bretagne !
> t'as de quoi faire niveau Beurre....


 Mais j'ai oublié d'en acheter


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Septembre 2005)

ya des matins comme ça , on aimerait dire bonne nuit et non pas bonjour.... :rateau:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## ginette107 (16 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous :love:   
Petite nuit    Longue journée en perpespective   
Vivement dimanche pour une grass'mat qui sera plus qu'appréciée :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel bleu encore beau...

Pression : 1008 potobars en baise
Température : 11,5°
% d'humidité : 53...

Brebis décapotées... 

Ce sera comme un jour à attendre le lendemain...


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Mmmmm... La webcam de Spa nous montre ça:

Super temps pour tondre la pelouse...


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui si tu as une deux-roues-motrice avec des slicks, ça fait sproghsf et tu restes collé !
> 
> 
> Y vaut mieux un truk qui assure...
> :mouais:


 
Vi mais la hauteur de coupe me parait légèrement supérieure à mes attentes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y vaut mieux un truk qui assure...
> :mouais:



En voyant ça, je comprends mieux pourquoi, lorsque nous parlons de nos chers véhicules, nous utilisons parfois le terme "Caisses"


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Moi mon idée c'était de tout écrabouiller dans la boue, pas de couper l'herbe..._
> :sick:


 
C'est celaaa, ouiii... 

La tête de ma femme en rentrant et en constatant...
:affraid: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## Nobody (16 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En voyant ça, je comprends mieux pourquoi, lorsque nous parlons de nos chers véhicules, nous utilisons parfois le terme "Caisses"


 
Aaaah! Les courses de caisses à savon!!! Quel pied! Mon beau-frère a bien failli ne plus pouvoir se reproduire suite à une de ces courses... La direction était inversée: pour tourner à gauche il fallait braquer à droite. Alors, dans un tournant, il a fait l'inverse. 

Fichtre! Quel souvenir! Surtout pour sa femme!


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2005)

Moi l'apéro là :
C'est taboulé raisins et badoit...
bof.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi l'apéro là :
> C'est taboulé raisins et *badoit*...
> bof.




Mooodéééraaaaaateuuuuuuur ! Y a NED qui dit des gros mots !


----------



## Nephou (16 Septembre 2005)

moi là c'est double café (ça veut dire deux pastille D8 dans un gobelet) et encore une ou deux heures au boulot&#8230; voir plus :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

oups, gourrage de thread... :rose: un modo pour effacer ceci ? merci.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Septembre 2005)

... et alors je me suis dit :

"tiens si j'allais fiche la merde sur ce thread grotesque.... peut être que ça sentirait meilleur..."

Dont acte.


 :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (16 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ... et alors je me suis dit :
> 
> "tiens si j'allais fiche la merde sur ce thread grotesque.... peut être que ça sentirait meilleur..."
> 
> ...


 La merde ça sent bon depuis quand ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Septembre 2005)

Là résidait toute la puissance de mon discours, mon petit...

La merde sent meilleur que la fange dans laquelle on se vautre allègrement ici bas...


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là résidait toute la puissance de mon discours, mon petit...
> 
> La merde sent meilleur que la fange dans laquelle on se vautre allègrement ici bas...



Tu deviendrais presque aimable...!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Septembre 2005)

Ah mais attention, je suis même trés aimable !!!

Et pourtant ce soir je suis au bord du gouffre...

J'ai besoin de peinture au graphite et j'en ai pas.

C'est dramatique... j'ai démonté deux grattes pour en faire une seule, si demain je trouve pas de peinture au graphite, je vais être obligé de faire la masse moi même...

Et j'aime pas ça, ça me chatouille.

Alors t'as qu'à voir...


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais attention, je suis même trés aimable !!!
> 
> Et pourtant ce soir je suis au bord du gouffre...
> 
> ...



On attend de voir le résultat...  moi je vais faire la masse au lit...  


Fais de beaux rêves SonnyTrucLove ©


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais attention, je suis même trés aimable !!!
> 
> Et pourtant ce soir je suis au bord du gouffre...
> 
> ...



Astuce provisoire (ou définitive d'ailleurs), en attendant de trouver la peinture au graphite, tu tapisse l'intérieur au papier alu, ça le fait bien aussi, à condition de bien soigner le contact et l'isolation des points chauds (l'idéal pour le contact, c'est via une tresse, j'ai fait ça sur la strat de mon fils, depuis, elle ne ronfle plus, même avec l'ampli à fond).


----------



## Franswa (17 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là résidait toute la puissance de mon discours, mon petit...
> 
> La merde sent meilleur que la fange dans laquelle on se vautre allègrement ici bas...


 Je comprend


----------



## toys (17 Septembre 2005)

bon la je suis bien avannt l'aube mais un poil trop tôt pour l'apéro


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2005)

*Tu peux garder tes souhaits Robert*
Quel est le con qui a inventé le travail le samedi ?
Tu me les ressortiras à 16H27 précises, là, je serais en week end et ça risque d'abraser velu pour mon foie...


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin presque  

Ciel blanc...  

Pression : 1003 fangibars en baisse
Température : 10,8°
% d'humidité : 46...

Brebis gelées... 

Ce sera comme un jour à fair un tour de contrebande en Italie...


----------



## lumai (17 Septembre 2005)

Houlaaa ! On dirait que le soleil a oublié de chauffer ce matin !!! 
Pour bien commencer la journée, il va falloir que je remplisse la théière. Et puis que je la vide, aussi ! 

Avec ou sans théière, pleine ou vide, bonne journée à tous !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Astuce provisoire (ou définitive d'ailleurs), en attendant de trouver la peinture au graphite, tu tapisse l'intérieur au papier alu, ça le fait bien aussi, à condition de bien soigner le contact et l'isolation des points chauds (l'idéal pour le contact, c'est via une tresse, j'ai fait ça sur la strat de mon fils, depuis, elle ne ronfle plus, même avec l'ampli à fond).



Putain, au moment ou j'écrivais ce message, je venais de passer une heure essayer de faire ça...

Mais vu que les cavités avaient déjà été recouverte de graphite, le papier alu tient pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> toussestoutes...enfin presque



Que tes fesses pêlent.

Et que tes bras raccourcissent que tu puisses même pas gratter.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2005)

sonny c'est de la littérature de carte postale ça


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2005)

Oui mais je trouve son "toussestoutes...enfin presque" trés déplacé.

Alors j'ai décidé, de voir combien de temps ça peut durer un petit être comme ça...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, au moment ou j'écrivais ce message, je venais de passer une heure essayer de faire ça...
> 
> Mais vu que les cavités avaient déjà été recouverte de graphite, le papier alu tient pas...



Alors, il te reste la solution que j'ai utilisé pour ma Melody Jazz, comme ce n'est pas une solid body (3/4 de caisse) j'ai utilisé du câble blindé, et partout ou il y avait des joints (commutateurs, potards, etc ... j'ai isolé à l'adhésif, embalé dans le papier alu, et remis une couche d'adhésif par dessus pour que ça tienne. J'ai de la place, je me suis pas fait trop suer, mais sur une solid body ou les cavités sont plus petites, en fignolant bien l'emballage, tu dois pouvoir passer.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2005)

ça me rappelle le temps ou dans une certaines position avec ma graatte je choppais une radio russe


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2005)

ouais ben c'est plus que vrai quand même


----------



## sofiping (17 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle le temps ou dans une certaines position avec ma graatte je choppais une radio russe



Et moi avec un plombage de dent ..... mais la reception etais moyenne , j'ai pas pu reconnaitre la station .... c'etait peut etre ta graatte ......
Et c'est plus que vrai aussi :affraid:


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2005)

Archi-vrai je bois à votre santé un petit coup de Mennetou-Salon (blanc évidemment)


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Archi-vrai je bois à votre santé un petit coup de Mennetou-Salon *(blanc évidemment)*



Le 'acisme ne passe'a pas, la dis donc !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

*samedi !!!!!! ​*

mon  reveil d'un samedi a eté  plus rassemblant a celui d'un lundi !!!!    

a 8h il y avait reunion a l'ecole de fiston et j'ai sauté du lit a 7h40  :mouais:  :mouais: 

j'aurais vraiment etrippés mes gosses debut depuis 7h
 mon reveil qui a sauté dans la nuit et tutti quanti  :mouais:  :mouais: 


la reunion a eté interesssante , un programme scolaire tres chargé mais tres interessant...
moins plaisant par contre 2 "bonnes nouvelles" : 

- classe de 31 eleves parce que une classe fermée a cause du depart de  2 enfants 
mais pour l'ouvrir il en faudrait 15    

- un eleve vole tout le jours un objet (stylo, trousse, gouter ect. )   



pour cet aprem je reste ici, bien au chaud , le 7° ne me pousent pas a aller me promener     



*bon w.e. a tous !!!!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le 'acisme ne passe'a pas, la dis donc !


Mille excuses !

Rassure-toi, en en buvant suffisamment on peut vit devenir gris puis *noir* ou même jaune, rouge, vert...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuses !
> 
> Rassure-toi, en en buvant suffisamment on peut vit devenir gris puis *noir* ou même jaune, rouge, vert...




voir meme violet !!!!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Septembre 2005)

A votre bonne santé !!


----------



## loustic (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voir meme violet !!!!!



En tout cas ça réchauffe doucement, c'est l'idéal quand il ne fait que 7° sur la lune. 
 

A la tienne la Mouette, j'en ouvre une autre. (bouteille pas mouette)


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel Majax*

Pression : 1005 gratnibars en hausse
Température : 11,1°
% d'humidité : 48...

Brebis pelantes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à errer pour trouver l'église...

* Durant la nuit on a enlevé mes montagnes. J'ai l'impression de m'être réveillé dans un bocage normand. Le brouillard s'insinue dans les rues et les arbres n'ont plus leur tête à eux. :mouais:


----------



## olidou (18 Septembre 2005)

bientot l'heure de l'apero.. :style:  :style:  :style:  :style:


----------



## loustic (18 Septembre 2005)

Salut bande de ramollis ! (pas de jeu de mots avec ramollis siouplait...)


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2005)

Mâtin !
J'ai le nez bouché (toujours, quand je dors chez mes parents)...
Je suis tout fatigué paske bon j'ai pas trop bien dormi...
J'ai mal à la tête à cause des pensées dedans qui se bousculent...
Quelqu'un sait pratiquer les lobotomies ici ? Ça m'aiderait bien...  :rateau:

Ah tiens le ciel est bleu, c'est toujours ça de pris


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

*dimanche     ​*

là sa va pas , mais vraiment pas :

suissss maladeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!     


pffffff meme pas encore rentré en automne que j'ai deja une grippe  :mouais:  :mouais: 




*bonne journée a tous !!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour...

On m'a dit que je pourrais me rouler dans la fange ici...

Je peux...?

Je vous remercie...

Hop, hop, hop....raaaaaaah c'est bon de se comporter comme le dernier des sous produits...

Voilà.

Je reprends une vie normale maintenant.

Et je quitte ce thread fétide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voir meme violet !!!!!



Ah ? C'est comme ça que Rezba, Amok et Webo ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait pratiquer les lobotomies ici ? Ça m'aiderait bien...  :rateau:



*Si tu te décidais*
à boire autre chose que de l'ice tea, tu saurais


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Si tu te décidais*
> à boire autre chose que de l'ice tea, tu saurais


Vil corrupteur !
Je t'écouterai ptet si tu arbores une tranche de saucisson corse dans ta signature  
Attention je tiens à vérifier moi même en examinant l'échantillon _auparavant_ (et en le mangeant _au bar après_). À défaut de saucisson, un morceau de figatellu au barbecue et la tranche de pain oint qui va avec feront l'affaire (ça y est j'ai la nostalgie  :hein: ).


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour...
> 
> On m'a dit que je pourrais me rouler dans la fange ici...
> 
> ...






bla et bla....bla blablablablablablablabla...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel "on prend le même et on recommence..."

Pression : 1011 limmibars en hausse
Température : 10,2°
% d'humidité : 51...

Brebis fétidantes...  

Ce sera comme un jour à prendre l'option anti-brouillards additionnels sur la nouvelle Clio...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

*lundi !!!!     ​*


voila , la semaine commence en beauté pour moi    

fiston et moi meme victimes de la premiere grippe   

fiston declare partager sa fievre et moi je partage mon maux de gorge/toux/rhume     


encore 7° ce matin  mais m'en fiche, aujourd'hui je ne sotira pas !!!    


allez zuuu un bon choco pour tous    et *bonne journée!!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

binche ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> binche ?



Binche, ma binche, ma petite binche,
Laisse moi voir tes jolis yeux ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Binche, ma binche, ma petite binche,
> Laisse moi voir tes jolis yeux ... :rateau:





voila


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.. paix et félicité en prévisions pour cette semaine !
Je zappe sur RFM en voiture ce matin et là... tient : Ils offrent des PB le matin ??? Etrange, ça change des PS2, téléphones, home cinéma, écran plasma, voiture coupés sports et autres futilités du genre !


----------



## semac (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
et voilà encore un week-end qui est passé à la vitesse de l'éclair !!
j'ai au moins rangé mon atelier, ne reste plus qu'à me remettre à peindre  
sinon c'est lundi ! une autre semaine démarre, aussi chiante que la précédente et surrement autant que la suivante !! :rose: 
il faut vraiment que je change de boulot !


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bla et bla....bla blablablablablablablabla...



C'est vrai que j'en fais du bla bla...

Tu crois que je devrais faire un blog pour deverser tout ça moi aussi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, c'est marrant, j'ai pensé à vous pendant les vacances, mais ce thread là, il m'a pas manqué du tout...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'en fais du bla bla...
> 
> Tu crois que je devrais faire un blog pour deverser tout ça moi aussi ?



Un blog pour déverser ça ? Nan, pas la peine, il y a une décharge, dans l'arrière pays niçois, si mes souvenirs sont bons !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Septembre 2005)

le sonnyblog, j'en pisse partout


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila



Arf  Nan, je pensais plutôt à ces yeux là : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Binche est une orthographe parfois utilisée dans certaines régions pour la Bintje, variété de pomme de terre la plus utilisée en France


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Arf  Nan, je pensais plutôt à ces yeux là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi quand j'entends Binche, je pense plutôt à ça


----------



## sofiping (19 Septembre 2005)

salut tutti 
Petite question , que fesait Stook ce matin dans la même foule que moi , je crois même que nous faisions partie de la même équipe de joyeux lurons , a attendre un tirage au sort pour savoir lequel d'entre nous aurais le plaisir de monter sur une éspece de perche flexible ... genre cirque de Pekin ... il s'est passé d'autres trucs fous mais je les ai oublié ... domage ... c'etait une ambiance de fête génerale ... genre carnavale de Dunkerque    :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> salut tutti
> Petite question , que fesait Stook ce matin dans la même foule que moi , je crois même que nous faisions partie de la même équipe de joyeux lurons , a attendre un tirage au sort pour savoir lequel d'entre nous aurais le plaisir de monter sur une éspece de perche flexible ... genre cirque de Pekin ... il s'est passé d'autres trucs fous mais je les ai oublié ... domage ... c'etait une ambiance de fête génerale ... genre carnavale de Dunkerque    :love:



heureux d'apprendre que je partage tes reves.....
salut....


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Un blog pour déverser ça ? Nan, pas la peine, il y a une décharge, dans l'arrière pays niçois, si mes souvenirs sont bons !



Pas qu'une hélas...


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas qu'une hélas...



C'est là qu'est l'OS...


----------



## sofiping (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> heureux d'apprendre que je partage tes reves.....
> salut....



Voila ce que ça donne quand on termine sa soirée à lire des threads de beuveries ... cf les cochonneries du purfiston


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel sous de meilleurs auspices...

Pression : 1011 sarcobars en hausse
Température : 11,8°
% d'humidité : 53...

Brebis bientôt parties... 

Ce sera comme un jour à rebosser un peu...


----------



## ginette107 (20 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent
> 
> Ce sera comme un jour à rebosser un peu...



Tout à fait,* bonjour tous *  :love:   
Et journée boulot   :love:


----------



## sylko (20 Septembre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

apple expo ce midi... :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (20 Septembre 2005)

Le ciel est pas tellement dégagé, mais ce matin j'ai la pêchouille© moi !  
La forme quoi, malgré un ou deux :sleep:
La bonne humeur même, presque.
Et revoila un peu de soleil en prime !


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Septembre 2005)

salut Roberto et bonjour a tous...
les users de l'aurores rencontrent les users de la nuit...
bonne nuit...


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel grisonnant...

Pression : 1012 grojobars en hausse
Température : 9,4°
% d'humidité : 51... 

Brebis carpettes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à espérer meilleur demain...


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2005)

Apéro, qui en veut ? J'ouvre une autre bouteille.


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

Moi je veux bien un petit rinquinquin, la nuit a été courte....


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Septembre 2005)

Allez zou, je file à l'expo!


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Allez zou, je file à l'expo!


gnagnagnagnagnagnagnagna  

Pffffff 'sont nuls au RU, dès 12h30 y a plus de sandwichs  
Bon ben je vais bouffer à Lille hein, moi les plats du RU ça me fait mal au ventre  :sick:
_Je vais me mettre au petit déjeuner enrichi moi, ça me permettra de sauter le repas de midi  

_Quand je pense que je me suis levé super tôt aujourd'hui... (par rapport au reste de la semaine hein, pas par rapport à Roberto     )


----------



## NED (21 Septembre 2005)

Bon appetit Spyro !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Quand je pense que je me suis levé super tôt aujourd'hui... (par rapport au reste de la semaine hein, pas par rapport à Roberto     )



Ah, oui, je vois, tu fais bien de préciser, ça aurait pu prêter à confusion !


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel bofisant...

Pression : 1012 potobars en hausse
Température : 12,5°
% d'humidité : 50...

Brebis en bas... 

Ce sera comme un jour à attendre le week-end...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Température : 12,5°



 DJ,

Dis donc, ça fait un peu "gros rouge qui tache" ton truc, là ! 

Tiens, demain, j'ai RdV avec Michel à l'AE, on pensera à toi


----------



## Franswa (22 Septembre 2005)

Bon aller, je suis parti


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

*jeudi !!!!​*

petit 4° pour ammener fiston a l'ecole mais vu que on etait en retard
le petit sprint nous a bien rechauffé     

le soleil est bien present ce matin , cela rechauffera ma journée 


*bonne journée a tous !!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## NED (22 Septembre 2005)

Moi je chauffe a Lille chez Backat.
La vitrine du Printemps est en plein soleil, on etait proche des 35 degrés dans cette cage en verre...
Arf!


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Moi je chauffe a Lille chez Backat.
> La vitrine du Printemps est en plein soleil, on etait proche des 35 degrés dans cette cage en verre...
> Arf!


Et moi j'y suis allé et je t'ai pas vu   
Il devait être trop tard  
Alors je suis allé noyer mon chagrin dans le sushi d'à coté


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

faudrait voir à te raser correct'


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2005)

PPfff c'est facile pour toi aussi de dire ça !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PPfff c'est facile pour toi aussi de dire ça !




*Pourquoi ?*
il est imberbe ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> PPfff c'est facile pour toi aussi de dire ça !


T?as du mal avec les triangles*?


----------



## N°6 (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T?as du mal avec les triangles*?



  Krystof ! On a besoin de ton aide !


----------



## dool (23 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T?as du mal avec les triangles*?



Tu m'étonne, faut avoir fait math sup pour réussir un équilatéral !!!!  :rateau: 
Des fois je tourne en rond, puis j'me case dans un rectangle, carré le rectangle !
 


Je parlais de ce reflechissement lumineux que ton crane renvoie jusqu'ici...qu'on vienne pas me dire que c'est de l'intelligence hein ! 
ChercheZ la moustaaache, dites moi son nooommm....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Septembre 2005)

faut bien qu'j'm'entraine avant d'être chauve comme les modos et les admins


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel retour du grand bleu...

Pression : 1014 tomedebars en hausse
Température : 11,8°
% d'humidité : Moite-moite... 

Brebis tringlantes... 

Ce sera comme un jour à renaître de ses cendres...


----------



## Spyro (23 Septembre 2005)

Bon matin !
Vous savez quoi ? Heureusement que la nuit on dort (quand on y arrive), ça évite de penser  
Et vous savez re-quoi ? Je crois bien que je vais partir du boulot super tôt pour pouvoir faire un saut à l'AE avant la fermeture, ça me changera les idées (ou pas...)
Mais je vous promets rien hein.  
Déjà il faut que je retrouve ce truc avec le code barre à imprimer là


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> (......)
> 
> Ce sera comme un jour à renaître de ses cendres...


Aaah Dos Jones...Tous les matins, le Phoenix des hôtes de ce thread !


----------



## semac (23 Septembre 2005)

béco tout le monde, et spécial à monsieur météo !! :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> béco tout le monde :love:




*Gilbert ?*

 :affraid: 
 :affraid: 
 :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

lequel gilbert?   
le chanteur ou le mari de ma cousine suisse?   


bonjour tulmonde , moi je vais super bien aujourd'hui avec mon mal de crane !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent
> 
> Ciel retour du grand bleu...
> 
> ...



Salut DJ, t'as le bonjour de Morty, on a passé la matinée ensemble à l'AE, aujourd'hui. On y a croisé Golf et Weboliver. Là, il est dans l'avion pour Budapest.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lequel gilbert?
> le chanteur ou le mari de ma cousine suisse?
> 
> 
> bonjour tulmonde , moi je vais super bien aujourd'hui avec mon mal de crane !!



Je pense que là, il parlait de feu François Silly (dit "Gilbert Bécaud").


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel bleu d'Auvergne...

Pression : 1014 ratobars en hausse
Température : 8,7°
% d'humidité : fifty-fifty... 

Brebis au marché... 

Ce sera comme un jour de foire de la Saint Michel ici...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2005)

*samedi !!!!     ​*
tout est la : le w.e. , le soleil, les 20° et aussi
ma grippe et son mal de crane !!!!       


pour qui vient de se reveiller voila   







je vous souhaite une tres belle journée et un tres bon w.e.  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## elektroseb (24 Septembre 2005)

Pffffiou, y a longtemps que je n'étais pas passé, et j'arrive juste pour les croissants de Robertav 


Ca va les copains?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Septembre 2005)

NUCLEARZOB, ça faisait longtemps !!!

Un peu d'air frais au milieu du nauséabond....


----------



## loustic (24 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un peu d'air frais au milieu du nauséabond....


Et avec un petit blanc frais, tiens un tokay pinot gris ! superbe !
 :rateau: 
 
(à la santé d'aricosec qui n'en boit pas...)


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...enfin ceusses qui veulent  

Ciel gris baudet...

Pression : 1012 pinobars en baisse
Température : 10,6°
% d'humidité : 48... 

Brebis vendues... 

Ce sera comme un jour de lendemain de foire...


----------



## ginette107 (25 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour un peu tôt pour un dimanche mais il y a un pic-nic à préparer :love:   

Aujourd'hui c'est le jour de la fête du cheval  tout le monde s'en fout mais tanpis vous êtes informés :rateau:


----------



## sylko (25 Septembre 2005)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour un peu tôt pour un dimanche mais il y a un pic-nic à préparer :love:
> 
> Aujourd'hui c'est le jour de la fête du cheval  tout le monde s'en fout mais tanpis vous êtes informés :rateau:



Mmmmm avec une sauce à l'ail?  

Bonne journée.


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2005)

_Si je poste sous ce nom un dimanche à 10:41, vous z'allez chuis sûr vous imaginer que... tout çaaaaaa..._
 
 :rose: 

Alors que non, hein, sans déc'.
:mouais:
Pourtant, une nana qui vous propose *de la piña colada au p'tit dèj'*, y a d' quoi... _wow._
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 
 


Bon allez bonne journée !


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2005)

coucou les ptis loups


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Septembre 2005)

Ouh là, là, j'ai encore les dents du fond qui baignent alors un café suffira ce matin :sick: :hosto:

Bonne journée à tout le monde 

edit/ Salut Spyro


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Septembre 2005)

encore un dimanche à penser aux eleves .. à courir après le temps .. à espérer avoir un peu de temps pour trouver un peu de paix ... un peu de temps pour penser à l'amour .. ne pas le noyer dans les faits divers du jour .... et pourtant ... je le sais ... ce ne sera qu'une bulle -parenthèse .. une réalité à peine esquissée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2005)

*Paix et amour *
mes frères


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

Dur matin de dimanche, mais la chaleur du soleil est bonne.
Le visage blanc, d'une soirée bien arrosée, un bon café...
Bon apéro.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2005)

*dimanche !!!!!!     ​*

encore du soleil , des bons degrés et toujours et encore mal de  crane 
mais en plus une partie du dos bloqué     et sa fait mal 

non , mauvaise langues,  j'ai pas fait des folies cette nuit
c'est juste moi qui vieillit       

aujourd'hui c'est une journée du repos, promenade ou famille   


*bonne journée a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

au roquefort sylko, c'est bien meilleurs


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

heureuse les vapeurs d'alcool, elles aident encore à comprendre les mots?!?
bientot clair je ne comprendrais plus rien...


----------



## Nobody (25 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non , mauvaise langues,  j'ai pas fait des folies cette nuit



Mauvaise langue?????

Ce n'est pas ce que dit ma femme...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Septembre 2005)

GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> heureuse les vapeurs d'alcool, elles aident encore à comprendre les mots?!?
> bientot clair je ne comprendrais plus rien...




*Bonne nouvelle*
c'est l'heure  de l'apéro


----------



## GreenC4U (25 Septembre 2005)

Aller Chtin!  :style: bon ap
Un petit Porto Cruz blanc et ça repart...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2005)

Mauvaise nouvelle,le verre est vide...


----------



## Macounette (25 Septembre 2005)

journée relax, après les foiies d'hier  et l'agitation de demain 
profitez bien de ce dimanche... ou de ce qu'il en reste...


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2005)

Le frigo fonctionne à plein tube...les bière rafraichissent...enfin celles qui ont le temps  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2005)

*lundi !!!!!​*

nous voila en debut semaine , 
mon truc meteo m'affiche 11° donc je suppose encore une belle journée a  venir    

mais .... je suis toute cassée   

a cause de micro-coupure depuis hier soir je suis debut depuis belle lurette 
les reveils ce matin sont ko et mon dos aussi ...
ce matin j'ai carrement du mal a marcher !!    



*bonne semaine et bonne journée !! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Septembre 2005)

...
...
...

Ce sera comme un jour à aller à l'enterrement d'une amie...


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2005)

Hello à toutes et tous....

Pas de micro coupures chez moi, mais deboutdepuis un bon moment aussi !!!

Bonne semaine


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a cause de micro-coupure depuis hier soir je suis debut depuis belle lurette
> les reveils ce matin



Arff   

Moi c'est pas les micro-coupure  C'est ma belle soeur qui en 5 min ce matin a cassé mon réveil, puis ma lampe de chevet  


(Je crois qu'elle a eut peur de voir quelqu'un dormir dans mon salon :hein:   )

mdr 


Sinon BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE :love: 


Désolé Dos.. 

Rétablie toi vite Robertav...


----------



## Spyro (26 Septembre 2005)

'morning !!!

Bon allez c'est pas tout ça, mais faut reprendre le boulot !!!  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'morning !!!
> 
> Bon allez c'est pas tout ça, mais faut reprendre le boulot !!!  :rateau:




Hello, alors courage pour le Job...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> Ce sera comme un jour à aller à l'enterrement d'une amie...



J'en suis désolé pour toi, et pour les siens. A toi, mon amitié, à sa famille, ma compassion.

Pascal


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'morning !!!
> 
> Bon allez c'est pas tout ça, mais faut reprendre le boulot !!!  :rateau:



Ça va ! Poussez pas ! y a pas l'feu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Septembre 2005)

Beau ciel bleu ce matin.  Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## semac (26 Septembre 2005)

'lut tout le monde... :hein: 
encore un lundi... mouuuaaah marre du lundi ! :rose: 
vivement vendredi :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2005)

Bon courage à tous pour votre lundi...  qu'il ne vous soit pas (trop) amer.


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

Salut les Loulous !
 :love:  :love:  :love: 


Trop sympa la troupe débarquée ce matin... !
 :love: 






_Je vous parlerai de la belle-s½ur, Frères du Cercle© !!_


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

Merci roberto de rester droit


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci roberto de rester droit



Tiens ? ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aurai pensé que tu le préférais penché en avant    :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2005)

je suis hétéro, demande à teo


----------



## Nexka (26 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Je vous parlerai de la belle-s½ur, Frères du Cercle© !!_




Oui oui, je vais t'envoyer mon frère à moi, tu vas voir si tu parleras toujours de ma belle soeur   
 


_Je m'auto-cite moi maintenant... _  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je vais t'envoyer mon frère à moi, tu vas voir si tu parleras toujours de ma belle soeur
> 
> 
> 
> _*Je m'auto-cite moi maintenant... *_  :hein:  :mouais:



Tant que tu ne te phagocyte pas !...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

Pour faire plaisir à Golf, qui m'expliquait les difficultés du forum "Périphériques" vendredi matin à l'AE, j'y ai squatté pas mal ce ouiquende, ben là ménant, je réalise que c'est génial pour se faire bouler ... gris !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je suis hétéro, demande à teo



Hétéro ? Ça veut pas dire que tu t'intéresse aux deux sexes ? Ah bah mince alors, j'mavais gourré !


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Hétéro ? Ça veut pas dire que tu t'intéresse aux deux sexes ? Ah bah mince alors, j'mavais gourré !



Pour ce qui est de s'interesser, y en a qui s'interessent !!     Homme, femme, chien, cheval, voiture, poubelle à pédale, faut bien commencer par quelque chose !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de s'interesser, y en a qui s'interessent !!     Homme, femme, chien, cheval, voiture, poubelle *à pédale*, faut bien commencer par quelque chose !



heeuuu  :mouais: propos homophobes ... la charte, tout çaaa !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Post du matin, pipi sans les mains ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2005)

*Supermoquette*
notre ami universel a tous aurait du dormir un peu plus semble t-il...


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

C'est le matin !!!!
Levez vous !!!!
Que je puisse enfin retourner me coucher  :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Post du matin, pipi sans les mains ?



Chiche je le fais !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Chiche je le fais !  :rateau:



 à tous, Spyro, laisse nous dormir un peu, nom de d'là ! :rateau:

La question n'était pas "quelqu'une répondrait-t-elle ça ?", c'était juste "Qui ?"


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Post du matin, pipi sans les mains ?




J'ai essayé, mais j'aurai du me pencher d'avantage...:mouais:


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

Prend un quart de pastille de Viagra, et tu ne feras plus sur tes chaussures...


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Septembre 2005)

Ce que j'aime, c'est la douce poésie de vos post le matin :casse: : 


> Post du matin, pipi sans les mains ?





> Prend un quart de pastille de Viagra, et tu ne feras plus sur tes chaussures...



Sinon, bonne journée à tous


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

De rien, si j'ai pu rendre servive :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

C'est une devinette et il a quasi trouvé la bonne formule


----------



## La mouette (27 Septembre 2005)

Vive la chimie, et l'esprit


----------



## lumai (27 Septembre 2005)

_*
Bonjour !!!*_​


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

*ciao !!!!!!      ​*


*un café ou un oreiller ? *  




bonne journée a tous !!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tout le petit monde des MacUsers... 
 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Chiche je le fais !  :rateau:



Roooh ben oui, mais toi tu triches, t'as rien à tenir
 :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (27 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*
> BONJOOOOUR Lumai et les z'autres !*_​ :love:
> :love:
> :love:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH MES YEUX  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ÇA BRULE !!!!!!! ÇA BRULE !!!!!!!!!

 :rateau: 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Septembre 2005)

Le sachet de Kate Moss eviter tu devras


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le sachet de Kate Moss eviter tu devras


C'est vrai que t'as pas l'air con avec la tronche dans un sac H&M...


----------



## dool (27 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Roooh ben oui, mais toi tu triches, t'as rien à tenir
> :mouais:



Ah c'est moins sûr ça ! N'oubliez pas qu'un lapin a toujours une queue, même petite !
Ensuite, peut-être que moi, je me tiens la poitrine quand je fais pipi, histoire de ne pas m'ennuyer  
alors ne parle pas trop vite mon Fabounet !   


Ps: Kate Moss elle, elle triche...elle tiens toute seule dans son sac


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2005)

bon c'est plus l'heure de faire p...    mais celle de l'apéro...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est plus l'heure de faire p...    mais celle de l'apéro...



Tchin tchin !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

*Aujourd'hui le jour se lève sur un monde meilleur*
Hier, Michel Nascar est revenu.






 :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu musulmane*...

Pression : 1017 ratobars en hausse
Température : 11,1°
% d'humidité : 56... 

Brebis dans les choux... 

Ce sera comme un jour sans école...

* voilé quoi..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Les autres aussi bien entendu.*
> Je n'aime rien mieux que le partage.
> :love:
> :rose:



*Même*
en ce qui concerne ta femme ?



 
 :king:


----------



## elektroseb (28 Septembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde 

Ils viennent de nous mettre internet à ma formation... je vais pouvoir faire des petits passages discrets


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

Salut la foule de MacGé...bien dormi ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Salut la foule de MacGé...bien dormi ?



Hihihääääääärrrr !


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Hihihääääääärrrr !



tu viens de te réveiller ???    

Hello


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde, travaillons tous ensemble pour faire en sorte que cette journée soit riche en petits bonheurs, en soleil et grave chargé en flooooooood  

 :rose: oups, ha bon y'a pu droit :rose: 
 bon j'ai rien dit, oubliez la dernière proposition alors


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, travaillons tous ensemble pour faire en sorte que cette journée soit riche en petits bonheurs, en soleil et grave chargé en flooooooood
> 
> :rose: oups, ha bon y'a pu droit :rose:
> bon j'ai rien dit, oubliez la dernière proposition alors




D'ac j'arrête .........


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour les gens   

Encore un peu de soleil ce matin, profitons-en.

Bonne journée à tout le monde !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C.A.G.A.P.I.D.A.T.I.F.E.A.M.A.R. _(Communauté d'Autonomie et de Générosité d'Amour et de Partage Intelligent des Denrées Agricoles et de la Tendresse Innée Fondée sur l'Esprit Anti-Matérialiste et Anti-Religieux)..._
> :love:
> :love:



*Bon, je fais mon paquetage*
et me sauve aussi sec en Ardèche pour chercher un lieu propice à la mise en place de ce superbe projet de communauté Hippie-high tech où nous vivrons tous en harmonie derrière nos écrans.

Tous les jours, aux heures convenues, nous nous réunirons pour participer à des AES (Apéros Extrêmement Sévères)




Et nous nous aimerons les uns les autres.
Paix et amour mes frères et s½urs.


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Paix et amour mes frères.




Et soeurs ! sinon je viens pas....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

Et puis viendra le reveil avec : ou est *l'AES* ? (Aspirine Effervescent Siouplait), voir même pour certain *AES*  (Aïe Extrémité Sensible)...     :rateau:


----------



## lumai (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je fais mon paquetage*
> et me sauve aussi sec en Ardèche pour chercher un lieu propice à la mise en place de ce superbe projet de communauté Hippie-high tech où nous vivrons tous en harmonie derrière nos écrans.
> 
> Tous les jours, aux heures convenues, nous nous réunirons pour participer à des AES (Apéros Extrêmement Sévères)
> ...


 Tu me diras quand tu auras trouvé le bon coin ? Que je vienne planter quelques chèvres !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, je fais mon paquetage*
> et me sauve aussi sec en Ardèche pour chercher un lieu propice à la mise en place de ce superbe projet de communauté Hippie-high tech où nous vivrons tous en harmonie derrière nos écrans.
> 
> Tous les jours, aux heures convenues, nous nous réunirons pour participer à des AES (Apéros Extrêmement Sévères)
> ...



Les communautés, ça marche jamais! Les gens sont foncièrement petits et mesquins! Tu veras, dès qu'ils auront un coup dans le pif, tes pékins... Vous tiendrez pas un mois


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras quand tu auras trouvé le bon coin ? Que je vienne planter quelques chèvres !


 
Au Maroc ! ça pousse super bien les chèvres..
Et puis c'est pas mal le Maroc en ces temps de disette.


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Au Maroc ! ça pousse super bien les chèvres..
> Et puis c'est pas mal le Maroc en ces temps de disette.



Et les oiseaux brouttent l'herbe ?!


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les communautés, ça marche jamais! Les gens sont foncièrement petits et mesquins! Tu veras, dès qu'ils auront un coup dans le pif, tes pékins... Vous tiendrez pas un mois


 
Oui pour la première affirmation  mais justement l'alcool adoucit les moeurs  :rose: enfin un truc dans le genre quoi..


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et les oiseaux brouttent l'herbe ?!


 
Enfin essaient..  Tu m'as jamais vue avec un fusil, mais ch'suis capable de tout


----------



## jahrom (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Enfin essaient..  Tu m'as jamais vue avec un fusil, mais ch'suis capable de tout



D'un autre coté l'herbe du Maroc je pense qu'on la fume plus qu'on ne la broutte...


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

D'où le fusil..


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour la première affirmation  mais justement l'alcool adoucit les moeurs  :rose: enfin un truc dans le genre quoi..



l'alcool rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête ; mais jamais l'inverse!  Enfin, heuuuuu... Je me comprend


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

La femme aussi rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête (à deux dos...)


----------



## mado (28 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> l'alcool rabaisse l'homme au rang de bête ; mais jamais l'inverse!  Enfin, heuuuuu... Je me comprend


 
Ah merde  . En plus je déteste les bêtes, à part dans mon assiette.


----------



## semac (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde  . En plus je déteste les bêtes, à part dans mon assiette.


c'est comme moi, je déteste les femmes à part dans mon lit :rose: 

ok je sors


----------



## dool (28 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme moi, je déteste les femmes à part dans mon lit :rose:
> 
> ok je sors




Tu dois pas t'amuser souvent toi !!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Septembre 2005)

t'as jamais baisé avec de la haine dool ? c'est pas mal...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

l'est pas un peu parti en sucette ce fil...?
non, bon....j'ai rien dit....toute facon, je dis jamais rien....


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Septembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel variable...

Pression : 1014 pilobars en baisse
Température : 9,2°
% d'humidité : 50... 

Brebis humides... 

Ce sera comme un jour à attendre le lendemain...


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2005)

Mat DAAaaaa-Monnn


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde :love:


Hier c'était *l'exercice alarme incendie* à mon lycée.  

J'en rigole encore.... 


Imaginez vous: Convaincre 80 adolescentes complexées de descendre dans la rue en petite tenue en pleine nuit  :rateau:  :rateau: 

L'exercice à lieu à 23, les filles sont donc couchées (en nuisette, chemise de nuit, pijama) certaines dorment déjà. Et là il faut évacuer le lycée le plus rapidement possible    

- Non tu n'as pas le temps de te coiffer!!!  Et encore moins de te maquiller  de toute façon il fait nuit, personne ne te veras!!!  :mouais: Met ta couverture inifugée sur le dos, et: *dehors!!!!*  :hein: 

Bref, ça c'est trés bien passé, et *On a battu les garçons!!!*  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> 80 adolescentes [...] dans la rue en petite tenue


     :love:

Roberto, ne regarde pas !
NE REGARDE PAS !!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Septembre 2005)

M***e ! J'habite dans le 78 et on ne m'a même pas prévenu !  

  

Bonne journée les gens


----------



## Nexka (29 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> 
> Roberto, ne regarde pas !
> NE REGARDE PAS !!!!!!




Oui   Bon en fait elles étaient enroulées dans leur couverture marron anti feu...  :mouais: 

Elles ressemblaient plutôt à une armée de nems géants!!!  :rateau:


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elles ressemblaient plutôt à une armée de nems géants!!!  :rateau:


mmmm... j'adore les nems


----------



## jahrom (29 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hier c'était *l'exercice alarme incendie* à mon lycée.




C'est quand le prochain ?? :love:


_Mais ou ai-je bien pu mettre ce déguisement de pompier bordel ??!!_


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui   Bon en fait elles étaient enroulées dans leur couverture marron anti feu...  :mouais:


Difficile de les allumer alors...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Mais c'est immense faux derche de Roberto Londulé, dont les paroles mellifluentes et la libido exacerbée par l'âge avançant sont connus de tous !


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam!




Malec!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam!




*Salami*


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Malec!


oum... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oum... :rose:


Le dauphin...

Vous avez fini de flooder oui ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'intérêt d'être un faux-cul c'est que le vrai n'a rien à craindre de toi...
> :love:
> :love:
> 
> ...



Ah ben faut pas rever non plus...

Je te lis comme les autres, d'un derrière distrait..


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

On parle de miel et de cul ? j'avoue n'avoir pas essayer...


----------



## touba (29 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On parle de miel et de cul ? j'avoue n'avoir pas essayer...


 
le miel ou le cul ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

j'te dis pas ou j'le mettrais


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Alors les comiques, ça usine ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Septembre 2005)

touba a dit:
			
		

> le miel ou le cul ? :mouais:



Faut essayer les deux ensemble... Mais avec du miel bien liquide, sinon, ça pique...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...et appréciés de tous !!
> :love:



faut voir ça...   




oh hé on peut plus rire maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est ce génial fils maudit dont la goule bâveuse les vains aboiements enroués et la queue hérissée sont connus et appréciés de tous !!
> :love:




Oui, lui même...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> faut voir ça...



Tu n'es pas tout le monde...

Heureusement..


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas tout le monde...
> 
> Heureusement..


tu as tout a fait raison


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Hi, hi, je l'avais pas vue celle là !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi, je l'avais pas vue celle là !


donc merci d'arrêter immédiatement cette longue lignée de "oui j'ai raison... et en plus il a raison" parce que ça commence à me les briser sévère


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Moi je veux bien, mais va falloir tomber l'futal...

C'est pas si terrible, demande à Bilbo...      

Qu'on appelle Bilboquet dans le milieu du hard animalier...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien, mais va falloir tomber l'futal...
> 
> C'est pas si terrible, demande à Bilbo...
> 
> Qu'on appelle Bilboquet dans le milieu du hard animalier...


remarque on m'a toujours dit qu'il ne fallait pas mourir idiot et essayer toutes sortes d'expériences, alors pourquoi pas


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2005)

Puté de bordellioum...on se le boit s't'apero ou il faut que je tue quelqu'un ?!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

Pineau, pour moi !


----------



## dool (29 Septembre 2005)

Blue lagun (lagoon  ???) of course !


Je te dirais des mots bleuuus, des mots qu'on dit qu'avec les Zyeuuuuuxxx....

:hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Septembre 2005)

Mais à toi biensur !!!

Comme toute les femelles de la terre !!
C'est bien connu !


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Septembre 2005)

fumelle...
pas femelle...


enfin quoi...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Septembre 2005)

piné, pour moi


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2005)

ah ?!! pour ça qu'elle est venue déjeuner avec moi puis prendre un café après son RDv professionnel hier ?!! 

coucou lumaï !! 

salut m'sieur Hors-Charte !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

COUCOU


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2005)

*Escroc*


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

Salut à vous honolables macgéens zé géennes


----------



## semac (30 Septembre 2005)

yep... salut à tous  :sleep:


----------



## Nobody (30 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pour moi, Pineau!


 
Q?

 :rateau:


----------



## yvos (30 Septembre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2005)

*vendredi !!!!!!!​*

pause de 10h   








ce soir commence le wikeland     


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Q?
> 
> :rateau:



Nan, rouge !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *vendredi !!!!!!!​*
> 
> pause de 10h
> 
> ...




AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRGGH !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ce soir commence le wikeland




*Erreur*
ce soir commence la semaine de RTT


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Erreur*
> ce soir commence la semaine de RTT


 
Entre deux apéros, tu vas pouvoir t'occuper de mes cheveux alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Erreur*
> ce soir commence la semaine de RTT



C'est quoi, la semaine des rototos ?


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>



Tu sais ou ça va, tout ça ?

Oui tu le sais...


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ou ça va, tout ça ?
> 
> Oui tu le sais...











là sans doute...​


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

ça, plus les boules rouges, assorties d'injures déguisées (de peur des représailles sans doutes ??)... je ne vois hélas pas d'amélioration dans ton état... :sleep:


----------



## macelene (30 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



si tu as sommeil va donc faire la sieste, ça te fera du bien


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Septembre 2005)

Dans le mille comme d'hab...


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel encore beau...

Pression : 1014 poilobars en hausse
Température : 7,1°
% d'humidité : 47... 

Brebis sur le retour... 

Ce sera comme un jour à tester ma nouvelle voiture...


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Octobre 2005)

Une longue journée en perspective... 3x2 heures avec des ptits monstres qui veulent s'amuser alors qu'ils en ont pas encore les moyens!:rateau: 

faut d'abord qu'ils apprennent à conduire avant    

bon evidemment un cheval c'est plus facile à conduire qu'une voâture!    :rateau:   

en plus il va pas faire très sec aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression...

le ruhbe be guède  :rose:


----------



## La mouette (1 Octobre 2005)

Salut à toutes et tous....


Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

à tous entre la fin du bol de café et le début du montage du nouveau convecteur dans le nouveau salon. 

Bon, je sors la perceuse, là, si quelqu'un à un trou à faire ... (Sonny, SM, pas de commentaires oiseux :modo: )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

*samedi !!!!*


il y a des reveils bien plus agreables que entendre "gueler" fifille et bioman  :rateau:  :rateau: ,
 un nokia assourdissant avec ses tuuu tuuuu
et fiston qui saute dans mon lit     


je me leve noir de noire   :mouais:  :mouais: et 3 visages angeliques me disent
"quoi ????? de toute façon c'etait l'heure de te lever non ? "  


*bonne journée a tous et tres bon w.e.* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *samedi !!!!*
> 
> 
> il y a des reveils bien plus agreables que entendre "gueler" fifille et bioman  :rateau:  :rateau: ,
> ...





*tout de même*
ce que je suis bien devant mon écran moi...



 

 :love: 
 :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour les gens et bonne journée malgré ce ciel maussade


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on a fait le même coup, ce matin :
> "C'est l'heeeeure d'aller travaaaaailler !"
> 
> :love:
> ...



Je ne me risquerais pas à faire de même ici, je crains que l'humour de la chose n'échappe à quelques uns


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel comme qui dirait "y sait pas c'qui veut"...

Pression : 1006 tontonbars en hausse
Température : 9,4°
% d'humidité : 52... 

Brebis à la messe... 

Ce sera comme un jour à préparer le départ en vacances...


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2005)

Hello la foule en délire.

Passé une bonne journéede dimanche


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel blanc partout...IL A NEIGÉ !!!

Pression : 1008 rumabars en baisse
Température : 6,6°
% d'humidité : 48... 

Brebis frigorifiées... 

Ce sera comme un jour à préparer l'hiver...


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2005)

'Jour foule...

Me suis déscidé à me lever malgrétout  :sleep: 

Bonne journée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: ... Ouaaaaaaaarrrrrfffffff... Mgn mgn mgn... grat grat grat... Sniiiiiif ...  Hmmmm..........   Oh! Pardon :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: ... Ouaaaaaaaarrrrrfffffff... Mgn mgn mgn... grat grat grat... Sniiiiiif ...  Hmmmm..........   Oh! Pardon :rateau:



[MODE=Fort_Accent_corse]Eh, Dominique*, tu bailles ? Vé, pendant que tu as la bouche ouverte, profites en pour appeler les enfants ![/MODE]   






(*) Marche aussi avec "Pascal", "Toussaint", et j'en passe ...


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

Mâtin quel réveil !  :rateau:
Ces engins de nettoyage municipaux sont d'un bruyant parfois, et qu'est-ce qu'ils sont matinaux  :hein: 
C'est pas qu'ils me réveillent, mais ils m'empêchent de me recoucher   
_Eux et d'autres choses... dans mes poumons - TEUHEU - dans ma tête aussi  _

Boah, après un bon week-end c'est presque avec bonne humeur que je retourne bosser, si ce n'était TEUHEU TEUHEU cette toux tenace TEUHEU qui me fait cracher mes poumons TEUHEU. PWIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN snirfl. Ah tiens j'ai bien fait de racheter des mouchoirs moi  :sick:


Allez un verre de jus d'orange et *UNE BONNE JOURNÉE !!!*  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam!



Bonghjornu!


----------



## nonos (3 Octobre 2005)

Hello la Cie,

journée bien remplie, des tonnes de trucs a faire mais une flème...


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam!




Mal aux Kouilles ? (je respecte la chatrée hein )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

*Lundi !!!!!!! ​*

avec 10° a 10h et un ciel impertubablement gris avec des goutelettes par ci par là
ben.... disont que j'ai connu des debut de semaine plus entusiaste     

 a part cela aujourd'hui c'est le 3 octobre , je sais que j'ai de truc a faire mais quoi ?  

un rdv peut etre?    j'ai fouillé mon ordi, mes postits , les façades de mon frigo ....je trouve rien  :rateau:  :rateau: 
et pourtant je sais que ce 3 octobre il y a un truc a faire..... pffffff quelle prise de choux rouge !!!    

je demande , on sait jamais   est que il traine par ici un/e voyante pour me dire ce que j'ai en ce jours?   

en attendant des "lumieres "   je vous souhaite une *bonne journée * :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *Lundi !!!!!!! ​*
> 
> avec 10° a 10h et un ciel impertubablement gris avec des goutelettes par ci par là
> ben.... disont que j'ai connu des debut de semaine plus entusiaste
> ...



La "Saint Bioman" ? La "Sainte Fifille" ? La "Saint Fiston" ? un annif, un Rdv au resto avec Léonardo Di Caprio ? Ah, oui, la "Sainte Maman Chérie" ? Une convoc ? Un CdB urgent ? La casserole de lait sur le feu ? Un raton laveur ? Encourager Spyro "qu'est balade ... Rheu rheu rheu"

Vala vala, j'espère que ça t'aidera !


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

Tiens ce matin la thésarde chinoise est arrivée  :love: :love:
Dommage elle est à un poste que je ne vois pas sans tourner la tête


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

tiens, bonjour, encore que bonjour, je sais pas, il parait qu'il va faire a 80% nuit ici, dans un peu moins d'un heure...
alors bonne nuit...


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous...
dans l'attente d'un entretien très tendu avec mon boss, pour cause de profond désaccord !!
genre ça va saigné, vous lisez peut-être les propos d'un futur chomeur  

allez haut les c½urs !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, bonjour, encore que bonjour, je sais pas, il parait qu'il va faire a 80% nuit ici, dans un peu moins d'un heure...
> alors bonne nuit...



Oui ! Ben c'est pas une raison pour te recoucher !


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2005)

Ici ça commence à s'assombrir sérieusement, malgré un ciel tout bleu.  Et surtout baisse impressionnante de la température d'un seul coup.


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça commence à s'assombrir sérieusement, malgré un ciel tout bleu.  Et surtout baisse impressionnante de la température d'un seul coup.


c'est ou ici ?  
nous à Rennes on a le sentiment d'être en fin de journée !


----------



## macelene (3 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ici ça commence à s'assombrir sérieusement, malgré un ciel tout bleu. Et surtout baisse impressionnante de la température d'un seul coup.




*on en est presque là...    


Plus un grand vent frigorifiant...  :mouais:  
*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

De toute façon, je n'ai pas encore ouvert mes volets....


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je n'ai pas encore ouvert mes volets....


Rrrooooh la chance !! :rose:


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je n'ai pas encore ouvert mes volets....


 
C'est pas demain la grève seulement ?


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas demain la grève seulement ?


Oui mais lui c'est tous les jours qu'il est corse   :love: :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais lui c'est tous les jours qu'il est corse   :love: :rose:



T'en fais pas... Même pas mal! On mangera du sanglier aux chataîgnes, si ça part en couilles...  :love:


----------



## J-Marc (3 Octobre 2005)

Bon, on est quasi à l'apéro, je suis à la bourre.
Ce matin, 
début de journée, 
   début de semaine, 
      début de mois, 
et encore personne pour me mordiller l'oreille au réveil.     

Plein de trucs à faire et mega-flemme. Privé d'éclipse pour cause de temps de chiotte.
Deux fois le Kyrié de Zarmo pour confirmer la tendance du spleenomètre. 
Heureusemment y'a le bar MacGé.

Allez, ça repart, bonjour à tous (tes)  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (3 Octobre 2005)

Tiens vous savez que samedi je me suis fait une balade pour repérer le conservatoir de Lille, des fois que j'aie la tentation de me remettre à la musique un jour ?  Eh bien vous savez quoi ? En face il y a un restaurant/traiteur corse !!!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens vous savez que samedi je me suis fait une balade pour repérer le conservatoir de Lille, des fois que j'aie la tentation de me remettre à la musique un jour ?  Eh bien vous savez quoi ? En face il y a un restaurant/traiteur corse !!!!  :love: :love: :love:



Une carte et des menus plus qu'honorables  Profite, ô Dracu  :love:


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Dommage elle est à un poste que je ne vois pas sans tourner la tête




Et en plus il dit ça tout fort


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Tombe déjà le futal se sera toujours ça de fait !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tiens vous savez que samedi je me suis fait une balade pour repérer le conservatoir de Lille, des fois que j'aie la tentation de me remettre à la musique un jour ?  Eh bien vous savez quoi ? En face il y a un restaurant/traiteur corse !!!!  :love: :love: :love:



Lille de beauté, en quelque sorte


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Gardes !!!

Emparez vous de cet homme !!! 

 

Qu'il soit jeté aux crocodiles !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gardes !!!
> 
> Emparez vous de cet homme !!!
> 
> ...



Pour un mec qui n'est accro qu'aux deals, je te trouve la dent dure


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Je dis bravo.

Là bravo... vraiment..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour un mec qui n'est accro qu'aux deals, je te trouve la dent dure




*Et si les crocodiles ne suffisent pas*
je lâche les fauves...





 :hein:


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

On les nourrit au yaourt allégé depuis 6 mois...


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui mais attention, moi je ne cherche pas des amis...

Pas du tout, que se soit bien clair...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

Aahhhhhh!.... ce thread a retrouvé sa jovialité et sa vitesse de croisière...  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aahhhhhh!.... ce thread a retrouvé sa jovialité et sa *vitesse de croisière* ...  :love:



Tu veux parler de celle d'un bateau de la SNCM ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aahhhhhh!.... ce thread a retrouvé sa jovialité et sa vitesse de croisière...  :love:




*Vautour*
va !


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler de celle d'un bateau de la SNCM ??



Avec ou sans ... les commandos marine aux trousses ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vautour*
> va !



Moi, Monsieur, quand je prend une douche, je frotte partout... Et Dieu sait que ça prend du temps de faire les chose comme il convient


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

faudrait des eclipse plus souvent....:sleep:...
j'avais perdu l'habitude de la sieste....:sleep:....


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2005)

qui a piqué mes frocs croco ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> stook !
> Au fait : t'as récupéré ton pneu, la jante qui va au milieu et la voiture qui se met autour ??
> :rose:



....
oui, ça y est, j'ai tout de neuf, la jante et le pneu....nickel, ce fut long et compliqué 
ùais c'est reglé....et tout pour pas un rond....
l'assurance a tout pris en charge ...

merci...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qui a piqué mes frocs croco ?????




*Un ennemi*
du mauvais goût.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel blanc cass...

Pression : 1011 malabars en hausse
Température : 7,1°
% d'humidité : 51... 

Brebis enneigées... 

Ce sera comme un jour de départ en vacances... 

PS : Une certaine partie du personnel ayant posé ses congés pour 17 jours, à partir de ce jour et, pour une durée conséquente, nous ne serons pas en mesure de vous offrir cette météo quotidienne. Nous vous prions de nous en excuser...


_On taille la route...!!!_​


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Quel dommage !!!

Mais quel dommage !!

Mais quel dommage !!!!

Me voilà fort mari à l'idée d'avoir à me passer de toi....


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2005)

quel hommage


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Oui hein...

Ah moi, quand j'aime, je compte pas....

Et lui alors, il est dans le groupe de tête (de..) vraiment...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Octobre 2005)

...temps de merde, reveil cassé, pas motivé...mieux fait de rester couché.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> ...temps de merde, reveil cassé, pas motivé...mieux fait de rester couché.






*bon* *mardi !!!!!*


----------



## semac (4 Octobre 2005)

ici super soleil !  fait froid, mais beau

bonne journée à tous


----------



## yvos (4 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Octobre 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

'lut....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui hein...
> 
> Ah moi, quand j'aime, je compte pas....
> 
> Et lui alors, il est dans le groupe de tête (de..) vraiment...



Tiens, j'aurais pensé que tu préférais le groupe de _queue_


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'aurais pensé que tu préférais le groupe de _queue_



Là en l'occurence y a un peu les deux...


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

Salut les lèves tôt !!

Bonne journée à vous toutes et tous...


----------



## J-Marc (5 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !    

Message tapé sous l'oeil ahuri du pigeon hiératique qui campe sur ma fenêtre.

Ce matin, nettoyer les ruines d'hier soir, congeler le reste de bourguignon, mettre de côté les fonds de bouteilles pour ce soir (2° manche), aérer en grand, retourner faire quelques courses,  ...

mais comment font elles pour faire tout ça en plus du travail ??

allez, on met le téléscripteur en route, un CD sur la chaine pour masquer le ventilo (un eMac...), et en route pour une journée de taf.


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## woulf (5 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Message tapé sous l'oeil ahuri du pigeon hiératique qui campe sur ma fenêtre.
> 
> ...



Il paraît qu'il y en a même qui s'occupent des gosses en prime, c'est fou hein !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît qu'il y en a même qui s'occupent des gosses en prime, c'est fou hein !


Et en plus de ça faut finir le boulot pour la fin de la semaine....:hein: !!!
(La seule personne qui ait réussi à tout faire pour Vendredi c'est Robinson Crusoë!)


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous...
je tapote mon petit message d'un ½il, l'autre étant occupé à matté baveusement une superbe créature qui passe sous ma fenêtre sans se douter qu'elle déclenche chez certains des montées violente de testostérone !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous...
> je tapote mon petit message d'un ½il, l'autre étant occupé à matté baveusement une superbe créature qui passe sous ma fenêtre sans se douter qu'elle déclenche chez certains des montées violente de testostérone !!



T'es handicapé ? je pensais connaître tous les dispositifs pour handicapés, qui permettent de taper avec la langue, le menton, le nez, etc ... Mais avec l'½il, j'étais pas au courant.


----------



## J-Marc (5 Octobre 2005)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît qu'il y en a même qui s'occupent des gosses en prime, c'est fou hein !



Parait aussi qu'y en a même qui en plus des gosses (et tout et tout) viennent roder au Bar MacG !

Une femme avec un Mac, est ce que c'est une femme de mauvaise vie ??


----------



## krystof (5 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> y en a même qui en plus des gosses (et tout et tout) viennent roder au Bar MacG !






			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> y en a même qui s'occupent des gosses en prime, c'est fou hein !




Y en a même qui disent qu'ils l'ont vu voler...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

*11h00*
c'est l'heure d'attaquer.


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2005)

AAaAAAAHHHHHAaaahhhhhhhhhHHHHHH....que c'est bon !


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es handicapé ? je pensais connaître tous les dispositifs pour handicapés, qui permettent de taper avec la langue, le menton, le nez, etc ... Mais avec l'½il, j'étais pas au courant.


Ben si...
Y en a même un qui a écrit un livre comme ça.


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es handicapé ? je pensais connaître tous les dispositifs pour handicapés, qui permettent de taper avec la langue, le menton, le nez, etc ... Mais avec l'½il, j'étais pas au courant.


c'est ça le progrès !!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'es handicapé ?





*tu me sembles*
handicapé de la blague.


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> AAaAAAAHHHHHAaaahhhhhhhhhHHHHHH....que c'est bon !


je sais pas ce que c'est, mais je veux la même chose :love: 

:mouais: heuuu... enfin je crois :mouais:


----------



## dool (5 Octobre 2005)

Je vais surement te decevoir ! Je repondais au purfils...apero time !

Mais il doit bien y avoir d'autres façon d'y arriver  !


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Je vais surement te decevoir ! Je repondais au purfils...apero time !
> 
> Mais il doit bien y avoir d'autres façon d'y arriver  !


'tain, respect au purfils, ils sont à quoi tes petits gâteau apéro  

ehuu... sinon j'ai des suggestions pour d'autres façons d'y arriver :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

Des chiffres et des lettres a dit:
			
		

> I-G-O-F-A-E-C-P-N



*5 lettres*
PICON


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben si...
> Y en a même un qui a écrit un livre comme ça.



Ah ! Ben là, tu m'épates, avec l'½il, je savais pour lire, mais alors pour écrire ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *tu me sembles*
> handicapé de la blague.




*C'est l'abus d'apéros*
qui te rends mauvais public ?


----------



## Spyro (5 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! Ben là, tu m'épates, avec l'½il, je savais pour lire, mais alors pour écrire ...


Ben il avait pas le choix hein, le locked-in sydrome c'est po marrant.


----------



## Nobody (5 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> AAaAAAAHHHHHAaaahhhhhhhhhHHHHHH....que c'est bon !





			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce que c'est, mais je veux la même chose :love:



Un coït furtif?

Un vite fait tout debout?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben il avait pas le choix hein, le locked-in sydrome c'est po marrant.



Ça, c'est sur, heureusement pour lui, je pense que Semac ne souffre que du syndrome de la main plus rapide que la pensée en fait. Ce syndrome nous touche d'ailleurs tous, à un moment ou un autre.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée tout le monde, surtout Patoch et -lepurfilsdelasagesse-



*Merci Robi*
allez hop, p'tit dej au Sauternes ce matin, le champagne c'est vraiment trop surfait.


----------



## J-Marc (6 Octobre 2005)

Salut à vous !

Oooohla, rude, la levée de corps ce matin ! 
1/2h de gagnée sous la couette, à coup de "encore 5 minutes". C'est toujours ça de pris

Programme de la journée : 
- ne plus payer de facture.   
- ne plus chercher de clients.  :mouais: 
- TROUVER des clients.   

-trouver une réponse à la question que m'a posée ma trop charmante voisine.  :rose: 
(pas bon pour la productivité, ça)

et encore une fois, nettoyer le chantier d'hier.

*Allez, bonne journée à vous. *


----------



## J-Marc (6 Octobre 2005)

P.S. :  "Les Âmes grise" : Si vous avez le choix entre le livre et le film, choisissez le livre. 

C'est pas que le film soit mal, mais malgré Marielle, Villeret et les autres, il en manque pas mal pour être au niveau du bouquin.

Rude pour Villeret, de finir sur un rôle d'ignoble intégral ! 

Je sais, y'a d'autres forums pour ça. je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

*jeudi !!!!  ​*

un reveil tres tres tres  difficile :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 
course avec fiston pour arriver 30 secondes avant que le portail de l'ecole ferme 
un ciel pas beau, gris de gris   

mais pas grave, ce matin j'ai postulé sur beaucoup d'annonces d'emplois 
un de ceux ci m'es peut etres destiné     



*bonne journée a tous !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: *


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *jeudi !!!!  ​*
> 
> un reveil tres tres tres  difficile :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:
> course avec fiston pour arriver 30 secondes avant que le portail de l'ecole ferme
> ...



Euuh, ici, en ville, il y a un traiteur qui recrute des dindes ... pour la période des fêtes


----------



## Stargazer (7 Octobre 2005)

Bien le bonjour à tout le monde !   

Ca fait quand même bizarre de poster à cette heure si matinale ... :mouais:
Foutus cours !!!   

Allez bonne journée à tous !


----------



## valoriel (7 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Allez bonne journée à tous !


Bonne journée à toi aussi bergère 

Et à tout les autres


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous, La ménant, j'me dis que Roberto, ça rime avec "trop tôt" :rateau:


----------



## lumai (7 Octobre 2005)

*Bon Vendredi !!! 
* 


Et pour ceux qui en douteraient, reste le week-end qui s'annonce !  *
*​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

Debout les gars, reveillez vous... il va falloir en mettre........:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

*vendrediiiii !!!!!​*
encore quelques petites heures et ..... oppplà le w.e.     


*bonne journée a tous !!!!! :love:  :love: *


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Octobre 2005)

que la journée vous soit bonne et profitable et pleine de ...  

comme ça chacun choisit.


----------



## ginette107 (7 Octobre 2005)

Ciel super bleu   
Soleil éclatant  
Petit déjeuner agréable avec tout ça :love:  :love: 
Journée qui s'annonce dynamisante


----------



## semac (7 Octobre 2005)

c'est tout gris ici  
mais c'est pas grave, à l'heure de l'apéro je vais m'inscrire au permis moto et ça, c'est chouette   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout gris ici
> mais c'est pas grave, à l'heure de l'apéro je vais m'inscrire au permis moto et ça, c'est chouette  :love: :love: :love:


Ah...Ayé ?,Ton choix est fait pour la bécane?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Octobre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour à tout le monde !
> 
> Ca fait quand même bizarre de poster à cette heure si matinale ... :mouais:
> Foutus cours !!!
> ...



Bien fait! ......

Bonne journée a tous....
et au fait, Stargazer, regarde bien ta montre ce coup-ci...


----------



## toys (8 Octobre 2005)

sa y est s'est l'heure de l'apéro?


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

Réveil à 4h00 à cause d'un bruit suspect: le chat que je garde en ce moment venait de terminer l'ascension du rideau de ma fenêtre, la tringle n'a pas tenu bien évidemment 

Bon samedi !


----------



## ginette107 (8 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour et bon Week-end:love:  :love: 

programme de la journée: vendange et super repas qui va avec... :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: Bonjour et Bon week end!:sleep: 

programme de la journée... boulot, et programme du dimanche.... boulot     ​


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

salut à tous,  
bonne journée, 
 

et surtout, faites ça bien qu'on soit pas emmerdé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Normalement je devrais être rétamé, émergé à 5:46, pas le choix, mais non en fait...
> 
> 
> Peut-être l'effet Boobook, *zi aïe of ze taïgeur©...*
> ...



Rob, mon ami, le MTBF d'un boubouc, c'est 10 000 heures, à raison de 2400 heures d'utilisation intensive par jour, tu vas le rétamer en 4,16 jours, ton portable, fais gaffe !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

j'espère bien qu'il est indépendant, on va quand même pas poster depuis chez nous, on est pas des bêtes...  

Mais, mon bon môssieur, il ne reste plus que des indépendants dans la vieille Europe, et ils font tous du service dans le tertiaire, où sont nos mines d'antan, nos belles usines avec plein de boulons...:sick: :sick: :sick: 

mais bon, il faut laisser la place aux jeunes, à ces pays sans histoire, comme la Chine ou l'Inde   

et faites toujours ça bien, qu'on soit pas emmerdé...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

​samedi !!!!!


pffffffff , qui a programm&#233; pour safari ???? :mouais: :mouais: 

sa marche pas le truc a balise et NON je ne veux pas passer sous FF!!!!! :mouais: 


pfffff et re pffffff entre le reveil en cata et ces balises n'imorte quoi .... :rateau: :rateau: 



je vais me rattrapper ce soir , une soir&#233;e qui va durer tout la nuit  
mais, est que je tiendra le coup jusq'au demain 5h ?  



bon samedi et tres bon w.e. :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2005)

j'ai encore du boulot &#224; faire demain moi  va falloir enmener le iBook au repas de famille.... tout &#231;a pour une analyse de texte de Flaubert.... relou :sick:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Octobre 2005)

Qu'on leur arrache les burnes !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on leur arrache les burnes !


 
ca, c'est dit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ca, c'est dit...



C'est m&#234;me carr&#233;ment r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; ... cinq &#224; six fois la semaine, minimum


----------



## La mouette (9 Octobre 2005)

Salut les acro du claviers.

Bon dimanche plein de soleil


----------



## J-Marc (9 Octobre 2005)

*SALUT !* 

Hier soir, pile à la fin de ma choucroute solitaire, coup de fil de ma très  charmante voisine : 

- viens prendre l'apéro

- j'arrive  (on ne lui résiste pas ):rose: :rose: :love: :love: :love: 

résultat : couché à 4h du mat après un tour en boite (une première depuis ...  xx années)

vous connaissez un meilleur anti dépresseur qu'une soirée avec une tribu de nanas en virée ?

donc ce matin, un peu fracassé, mais avec la banane !    

Alors décidemment, *bonne journée à tous(tes)*

PS : La banane du matin, c'est entre les oreilles que ça se trouvait.  

PPS : attendez Lundi pour arracher les burnes à qui que ce soit


----------



## Pierrou (9 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Normalement il faut quand même _une bonne raison_ pour vouloir arracher les burnes à Flaubert et à la famille de Pierrou.
> :mouais:


Merci de votre compassion, sieurs Roberto et Sonny....
Je vous laisse Flaubert, pour ma famille je m'en occuperai tout seul...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2005)

je renonce a la mise en forme    
pas la forze pour le faire   

bonnnnnn dimanche !!!!!!   :


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

A toi aussi, ma poul ... dinde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et depuis deux ans, je n'oublie jamais Halloween© !!_ :love::love:



 tout le monde

Rob, on s'demande bien pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

*lundiiiiiii !!!!!!

* on se reveille tuot doucement sous ce ciel tous grisounet 



bonne journée et *bon debut de semaine :love::love::love:*
​ * 
*​


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

salut


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Octobre 2005)

Bon... levé du bon pied...
Bien réveillé...
Bien déjeuné...
Boulot attaqué...
Mais j'étais bien couché !:sleep:......... Jour' à tous


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

au fait Kasparov, c'est qui cette charmante que tu aimes aaaargh... 

parce que sinon, nous aussi on peut l'aimer s'il reste de la place...:love: 

enfin, tiens nous au courant


----------



## semac (10 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: 'lut tout le monde...


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)

Tiens, pareil au fait....
ce matin, j'ai bloqué sur Colin McRae sur PSP....
j'arrrive plus a m'arreter...

bonjour...!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, pareil au fait....
> ce matin, j'ai bloqué sur Colin McRae sur PSP....
> j'arrrive plus a m'arreter...
> bonjour...!




*Tu voudrais pas plutôt*
trier un peu tes photos ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu voudrais pas plutôt*
> trier un peu tes photos ?




oui, je suis en train, mais trop....c'est trop.........


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

*Salut tout le monde !*

Aujourd'hui : contrôle de gestion. 

Le gars viens vérifier que je me ruine conformément au plan comptable, et sans offusquer le fisc, l'urssaf ou les autres. 
Et en plus il vient à l'heure de l'apéro.   
Pas glop !   

enfin, glop, glop à tous les autres


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Salut !

Bien belle journée ( niveau météo) en vue...chouette suis enfermé .


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

salut, 

tout devrait bien se passer, ne vous inquietez pas!

et pas de bordel SVP...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

R&#233;veill&#233; en sursaut ce matin, le chat n'a fait tomb&#233; un verre et un paquet de nouilles &#233;ventr&#233; par terre..... et pis apr&#232;s pour rigoler apr&#232;s ben il s'est roul&#233; dedans...... ah ah.:hein:


----------



## Jec (11 Octobre 2005)

Encore une de ces journées ou même si le temps est magnifique, pas possible d'en profiter, le travail va rythmer la journée ... 

Dommage c'est presque une journée à aller courir nu dans les champs... :rateau: 


Bonne journée à tous !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Réveillé en sursaut ce matin, le chat n'a fait tombé un verre et un paquet de nouilles éventré par terre..... et pis après pour rigoler après ben il s'est roulé dedans...... ah ah.:hein:




Venge-toi... Bouffe-le!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Venge-toi... Bouffe-le!


C'est pas trop mon truc, mais j'ai appellé un pote qui peut m'en débarrasser vite fait bien fait et sans laisser de traçes !!!


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2005)

je le savais que le t&#233;l&#233;phone portable d&#233;veloppait la pilosit&#233;, je le savais !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop mon truc, mais j'ai appellé un pote qui peut m'en débarrasser vite fait bien fait et sans laisser de traçes !!!



Sinon, y a aussi SM, il en fait grande consommation.


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

Bonne soirée, et santé...un chti apéro ?


----------



## Nobody (11 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, y a aussi SM, il en fait grande consommation.


 
Mais *C'EST* SM.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Mais *C'EST* SM.



Nan, SM n'ôtes JAMAIS ses lunettes (d'ailleurs, elles ne sont pas posées, mais greffées).


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> je le savais que le téléphone portable développait la pilosité, je le savais !!!!



oui, peut etre, mais surtout, il tue des gorilles, le telephone...n'est-ce pas Macelene....


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, peut etre, mais surtout, il tue des gorilles, le telephone...n'est-ce pas Macelene....





 les portables...  juste les portables...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> les portables...  juste les portables...



oui, c'est ça, le telephone portable tue les gorilles... alors si il augmente la pilosité de l'homme, ce n'est que juste equilibre....bientot, nous ressemblerons a ce que nous tuons....
Waoaw....vivement que je me couche...


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep:  Salut tout le monde ! 


bohhh, 8h et déjà à trainer dans un bar...

les nuages de tout à l'heure ont filé vers l'est. maintenant c'est bleu. 
un pigeon plus con que les autres (apparement c'est possible !) vient de déféquer sur mon plan d'estragon.     Penser à changer la jardinière de place.

Allez hop, au ptit dej'! j'aime pas bacler les rites  

*bonne journée à vous*


----------



## La mouette (12 Octobre 2005)

Salut foule !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bonne journée pleine de joies et de réussites


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Octobre 2005)

salut...
bon deja debout et aujourd'hui, re-reunion, ça fait deux jours que ça dure, enfin...
on va voir en esperant que ce soit plus interessant qu'hier....

Bonne journée...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

Oui nan alors là hein pas cool mauvais debut de journée... Mon ipod mini l'est beau, l'est agréable au toucher mais surtout y glisse des doigts régulièrement et ce matin.. hop pas loupé en descendant de la voiture "bing".
Je me souvient ya pas longtemps :"Pourquoi t'achète pas une housse pour le protèger?"
 "Ouais nan c'est moche ça va gâcher le beau design et pis c'est bon je fais gaffe à mes affaires moi j'ai pas besoin de ça !!!" 
Et voilà, vous avez le droit de vous moquer.:rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui nan alors là hein pas cool mauvais debut de journée... Mon ipod mini l'est beau, l'est agréable au toucher mais surtout y glisse des doigts régulièrement et ce matin.. hop pas loupé en descendant de la voiture "bing".
> Je me souvient ya pas longtemps :"Pourquoi t'achète pas une housse pour le protèger?"
> "Ouais nan c'est moche ça va gâcher le beau design et pis c'est bon je fais gaffe à mes affaires moi j'ai pas besoin de ça !!!"
> Et voilà, vous avez le droit de vous moquer.:rose:




c'est pas bien grave, tu vas bientot pouvoir t'acheter un Ipod Video


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Octobre 2005)

De toute manière :

Bonne journée à tous, pleine de RIS ET DE JEUX....

et n'oubliez toujours pas de faire ça bien qu'on soit pas emmerdé


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bientot, nous ressemblerons a ce que nous tuons....



Whoaa ! Vu la signature du Purfils ... , je m'inquiète pour son physique de jeune premier (quoi que sur la dernière photo que j'ai vu de lui, il faisait plutôt vieux dernier).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà, vous avez le droit de vous moquer.:rose:




maintenant il ne te reste plus que a l'acheter ta housse, 
histoire de cacher ta maladresse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Whoaa ! Vu la signature du Purfils ... , je m'inqui&#232;te pour son physique de jeune premier (quoi que sur la derni&#232;re photo que j'ai vu de lui, il faisait plut&#244;t vieux dernier).




*Nous ressemblerons &#224; ce que nous tuons hein ?*
Parce que t'as d&#233;j&#224; vu beaucoup de saucissons gambader dans la nature ?


:mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Whoaa ! Vu la signature du Purfils ... , je m'inquiète pour son physique de jeune premier (quoi que sur la dernière photo que j'ai vu de lui, il faisait plutôt vieux dernier).


Si on suit la tienne, on ne peut espérer une quelconque forme d'intelligence d'ici longtemps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous ressemblerons à ce que nous tuons hein ?*
> Parce que t'as déjà vu beaucoup de saucissons gambader dans la nature ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Tu ne sais pas que dans certaines régions de France, les paysans tuent encore le saucisson à mains nues?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous ressemblerons à ce que nous tuons hein ?*
> Parce que t'as déjà vu beaucoup de saucissons gambader dans la nature ?
> 
> 
> :mouais:



Je ne pensais pas à la photo, mais à ce qui est mentionné dessous, et qui survit rarement lorsqu'il a contribué à la confection d'un saucisson ! 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Si on suit la tienne, on ne peut espérer une quelconque forme d'intelligence d'ici longtemps...



flatteur, va !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> maintenant il ne te reste plus que a l'acheter ta housse,
> histoire de cacher ta maladresse


Meuh nan plus la peine, je ferais plus attention à partir de maintenant c'est tout !  :bebe: 
 (On m'y reprendra pas deux fois non mais!)


----------



## ginette107 (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour les gens!!!:love: :love: :love:  

Journée babby-sittingça faisait longtemps que j'avais plus garder des petits monstres  j'éspère qu'ils vont être adorables   
Bon allez un thé et zou...


----------



## valoriel (14 Octobre 2005)

bonjour lutins des villes et rats des champs


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2005)

Hello foule

Bonne journée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Octobre 2005)

'Jour à tous   on est vendredi, le jour du poisson...


----------



## Fondug (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonjouuurrrr !!


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2005)

Good morning MacGé...bon week-end à toutes et tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2005)

Roberto est une l&#233;gende vivante, c'est sur, mais s'il en est une ou il ne rentrera pas (de l&#233;gende), c'est dans celle de la grasse matin&#233;e du dimanche matin !  

EDIT : Heu Rob, Star War, c'est *deux* trilogies ... Tu peux encore te la faire, la semaine des quatre jedi


----------



## valoriel (16 Octobre 2005)

bonjour les amis

Aujourd'hui pique-nique avec ma princesse


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

c'est pas mon genre de critiquer, mais bonjour!


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut la compagnie...


----------



## yvos (17 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam!


*i*


----------



## Spyro (17 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *i*


Mais comment est il possible d'être saucicon ?  
Euh sson  
   :love:



_PS: tu m'en gardes un bout ?  _


----------



## valoriel (17 Octobre 2005)

miam-miam time :love:


----------



## dool (18 Octobre 2005)

C'est rien ! C'est qu'il commence a y avoir trop de monde !...allume une clope, les caractères vont s'écarter !

:mouais:  BOn j'me prépare à sortir okay !


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

Hello tous :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Octobre 2005)

Je me demande l'effet si je mets un peu de rhum dans mon pr&#233;tuval C


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande l'effet si je mets un peu de rhum dans mon prétuval C



Tu vas te recoucher... 

Sinon il y a qqchose de noté sur la notice ? Non ? fonce !!!!  :mouais:


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


[le premier qui rajoute un i, je l'&#233;corche vif  ]


----------



## Fondug (18 Octobre 2005)

iSalam


----------



## J-Marc (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes ! 

Bonjour aussi à tous...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2005)

*bon mardiiiii *


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Octobre 2005)

*Toi ausiiiiiiiiii*


----------



## valoriel (18 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *bon mardiiiii *





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Toi ausiiiiiiiiii*


Ceci est un dialogue entre une dinde et un dindon... 










  ​


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2005)

bonne &#224; tous


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Ah plus d'fi&#232;vre, vais enfin pouvoir aller travailler :love:


----------



## KlowbA (19 Octobre 2005)

8h34, je suis encore dans mon dodo. 
Bonne journée.
Tiens c'est mon anniversaire aujourd'hui :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour 

Bon anniversaire &#224; toutes et tous


----------



## La mouette (19 Octobre 2005)

Hello all 

Joyeux anniversaire à celles et ceux pour qui c'est le grand jour... 

ET également une bonne journée pour les autres


----------



## lumai (19 Octobre 2005)

_*

Bon Mercredi !*_  ​


----------



## KlowbA (19 Octobre 2005)

9h27 encore dans mon dodo !!!

Bon allez je me lève, j'ai du codage à faire auj' !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Octobre 2005)

Bon, j'aime pas le lever tot....surtout que ce debut de semaine m'a fait lever au aurore....
et maintenant que je suis en Week end, voila que tous s'y mettent...
ma banque qui appelle dix fois pour me dire que mon rendez vous de 14 heure est annulé pour cause de gréve... (entre nous, si je prends rendez vous a 14h, c'est peut etre parce que j'ai autre chose a faire le matin...)
puis voila maintenant que c'est mon facteur qui s'acharne sur ma sonnette.....
alors bon, vu comme ça, j'abandonne....et chausse mes Tongs de competition, petit dej'
bon'ap....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2005)

*encore une journée bien grise*
qui se profile...
Faudrait songer à réparer la machine à bonne humeur.


----------



## Jec (19 Octobre 2005)

Schöni tag tsame !! (c'est du suisse allemand ... je crois ...)


----------



## yvos (19 Octobre 2005)

Salami!


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ceci est un dialogue entre une dinde et un dindon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut en profiter parce que bientôt avec la grippe aviaire, y'en aura plus... :mouais:


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

le mec qui a inventé le matin il est pas cool.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Octobre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le mec qui a inventé le matin il est pas cool.


Ouep... je verrai bien le matin vers 15h, 15h30 moi....


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ouep... je verrai bien le matin vers 15h, 15h30 moi....


pareil voir même vers 16H00 pour le gouté tartine nutnut©


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

le matin on abat une quantit&#233; incroyable de travail, c'est bien.


----------



## toys (19 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le matin on abat une quantité incroyable de travail, c'est bien.


du abba dès le matin waw sa fait mal.

on abat une grosse partie de son taf dans la nuit aussi. 
mais bon a chaqu'un sons cycle de vie.


----------



## valoriel (20 Octobre 2005)

coucou tout le monde


BON JEUDI​
:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

Hello foule, bonne journée


----------



## J-Marc (20 Octobre 2005)

:sleep:  Salut tout le monde !

et plein de        :king:  à *Robertav*


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:  Salut tout le monde !
> 
> et plein de        :king:  à *Robertav*



j'chuis d'accord avec JM

sois la plus forte...


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'chuis d'accord avec JM
> 
> sois la plus forte...


 
chai pas qui c'est mais pas mieux...

happy seurzdé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

Salut za tous... pas très motivé ce matin!:sleep:  Y'en a d'autre :
Le chat hier soir (a fond) et ce matin (au taquet)!


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2005)

Mâtin !!!!
Quelle journée !!
J'ai plus de céréales de pti déj c'est la cata !!!  :rateau:
hum

Bon ok je ferai sans.  

Tiens eh au fait vous avez pas vu mon bonnet péruvien ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et là je vois d'ici toutes les filles en train de craquer devant leur écran..._
> 
> :love:





*Et comme chacun sait*
si les filles craquent, toi, tu craques pour les filles.


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes, les Nuls avaient raison, ton chat, c'est vraiment un branleur...   

Mignon, mais branleur...


----------



## Spyro (20 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et là je vois d'ici toutes les filles en train de craquer devant leur écran..._


RONRON !!!!
Moi aussi je sais faire le chat hein


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

Ouais attention hein faut pas s'y fier, l&#224; c'est son c&#244;t&#233; "meugnon" mais il aussi son cot&#233;:
"Tient prends c'coup d'griffe qui va mettre 5 jours &#224; cicatriser!!!":casse: :hosto:


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

Santé...it's apéro time...

A la bonne vôtre


----------



## La mouette (20 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Salut za tous... pas très motivé ce matin!:sleep:  Y'en a d'autre :
> Le chat hier soir (a fond) et ce matin (au taquet)!




C'est lui qui a fait ça ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui qui a fait &#231;a ?


Aaah pour mickey l&#224; je sais pas ... Par contre l'autre jour, je l'ai surpris avec un oiseau dans la gueule (Alors me suis dit merde c'est d&#233;gueu, il va pas ramener &#231;a dans l'appart!:mouais: )
Et puis il m'a regard&#233;, il a ouvert la bouche et le tit oiseau s'est envol&#233;...!!!:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> RONRON !!!!
> Moi aussi je sais faire le chat hein



vi, mais le fais pas devant l'écran, tu nous en a déjà cramé cinq


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Y a vraiment plus d'horaire dans ce sujet ...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Octobre 2005)

C'est n'importe quoi !

Et depuis l'début !!!


----------



## supermoquette (21 Octobre 2005)

Trois points d'exclamations &#224; 6h45  charogne !


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2005)

Mâtin j'ai pas dormi !!!!
Bon.
Encore du boulot urgent.
Puis faisage de sac, il manque déjà pas grand chose,
mais ça peut quand même servir une trousse de toilette.
Pis une peluche  
Pis d'autres trucs, faut pas que j'oublie l'apn, l'iPod (pour la route)...
Euh...
Prendre un café aussi !!! Important ça !


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour MacGé


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2005)

allez koum !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour....:sleep: "Ce n'est pas le tout de se lever le matin, il faut encore arriver à l'heure !" _(Proverbe Français)_


----------



## KlowbA (21 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour....:sleep: "Ce n'est pas le tout de se lever le matin, il faut encore arriver à l'heure !" _(Proverbe Français)_



Mouarf:sleep:


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

ouais, c'est ça, salut!


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2005)

Apéro time !!!!!!!

Santé


----------



## La mouette (22 Octobre 2005)

Week end time  

Hello all !!!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Octobre 2005)

Enfin un week-end calme. Ouf  Non je n'irai pas voir Alec Empire ce soir


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel blanc retour de vacances...

Pression : 1009 calamars en baisse
Température : 10,8°
% d'humidité : 50... 

Brebis en gigots... 

Ce sera comme un jour de retrouvailles...


----------



## Jec (22 Octobre 2005)

Encore une semaine qui ne va pas se terminer ... week-end chargé , pas moyen de s'arrêter, je vais devoir bosser ... vivement mes vacances prévues pour 2009 ... :sleep: 

Bijour tous !!


----------



## valoriel (22 Octobre 2005)

'jour tout le monde et...













_...bon samedi :love:​_


----------



## La mouette (23 Octobre 2005)

'jour tous  

Bon dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

*   dimanche !!!!     ​*


pour qui vient de se reveiller ou de tomber du lit voila   







je vous souhaite une tres belle journée et un tres bon dimanche  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Octobre 2005)

C'est des croissants au jambons, avec des tomates cerises cerises !!!

Fait un peu attention trognasse !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est des croissants au jambons, avec des tomates cerises cerises !!!
> 
> Fait un peu attention trognasse !!!!






opsssss , desolée  

personne m'a averti que tu t'es mis au regime :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>




*Un p'tit rouge*
pour accompagner tout ça ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Octobre 2005)

Chez moi un croissant au jambon avec des tomates pour le p'tit dej c'est un coup de boulasse dans la chetron...


----------



## jahrom (23 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un p'tit rouge*
> pour accompagner tout ça ?




J'en salive sur le clavier !

Heureusement, bientôt l'apero...


----------



## lumai (23 Octobre 2005)

_*Bon dimanche à tous ! *_



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour qui vient de se reveiller ou de tomber du lit voila



Haaaa ! Parfait pour un brunch !!! 

:love:


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel chargé (y'a pas que lui d'ailleurs...)

Pression : 1011 collenbars en baisse
Température : 14,9°
% d'humidité : 54... 

Brebis parties... 

Ce sera comme un jour de veille de reprise...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2005)

Allez je vous offre un digestif maison &#224; tous...






A consommer sans mod&#233;ration...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

A 22&#176;, sans mod&#233;rations, tu finira quand m&#234;me par perdre totalement la notion de "ligne droite" !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Octobre 2005)

*Poster en plein après midi*
dans ce fil

quel anarchiste ce Pascal 77 !





:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2005)

Pourquoi ? C'&#233;tait avant l'heure de l'ap&#233;ro que t'es en train de siroter, non ? :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Octobre 2005)

GooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooood morning MacG ! :love:


_quoi ?  _​


----------



## toys (24 Octobre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> GooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooood morning MacG ! :love:
> 
> 
> _quoi ?  _​




1  le matin on evite de geulé
2 on dit que je fait des fautes mais la j'ai jamais vu 29 "O " a GOOOD yen a que 3 .


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel rebleu et c'est pas du verlan...

Pression : 1016 goodbars en hausse
Température : 5,2°
% d'humidité : 48... 

Loup dans la bergerie... 

Ce sera comme un jour à s'y remettre en ch½ur...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

*bon lundi       ​*

plein de chose a faire cet aprem
je profite donc de floder ce matin     

*bonne journée a tous et bon debut de semaine !!!!* :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2005)

Salami!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salami!



Toi, tu cherches à t'attirer les faveurs du purfils ... :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2005)

Je déteste être en retard, je commence la soirée ....now !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je déteste être en retard, je commence la soirée ....now !!!!!



tu as bien raison, et moi je commence la nuit, now!!!


----------



## Jec (24 Octobre 2005)

J'aime pas le lundi ... et pourtant c'est le jour le plus loin de lundi prochain ... 

Bonne semaine à tous !!


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien raison, et moi je commence la nuit, now!!!




Si ça continue je vais commencer trop tôt :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

*     mardi !!!!!      ​*





quand c'est mardi on tombe  du lit       

*bonne journ&#233;e a tous  !!!!* :love:    :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Octobre 2005)

ah ouais, c'est mardi


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

Zut c'est le dernier mardi du mois, vais payer mes factures :rateau: 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu normal...

Pression : 1018 patenbars en hausse
Temp&#233;rature : 4,4&#176;
% d'humidit&#233; : 42... 

Loups en vadrouille... 

Ce sera comme un jour &#224; aller au march&#233; de Cun&#233;o...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Octobre 2005)

avant de repartir pour quelques jours...
La vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille... isn't it ?

Bonne journée...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous et &#224; toutes.... Aujourd'hui, il est temps de vivre la vie que je me suis imagin&#233;e...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes.... Aujourd'hui, il est temps de vivre la vie que je me suis imaginée...




c'est a dire?


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire?



Encore des questions sans réponse...on reste zen


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est a dire?


... que ça fait du bien de rêver, mais qu'on peut toujours rêver !!!


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Nephou (26 Octobre 2005)

Salut d'avant l'aube. seul le premier &#233;tage de la tour Eiffel est allum&#233;. Je suis au m&#234;me bureau quitt&#233; hier soir &#224; 22 heures. J'attends.


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour jeunesse !

Je vous souhaite une très agréable journée


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous.

Et bonne journ&#233;e de travail, de loisirs et de ce qui vous semble bon.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu volaille...

Pression : 1018 callebars en hausse
Température : 4,4°
% d'humidité : 44... 

Loups sur les dents... 

Ce sera comme un jour à ranger mes vidéos...


----------



## J-Marc (26 Octobre 2005)

Avé la compagnie ! 

4°4 à 8h31 ! brrr. le crime à eu lieu entre 0h et 01h30. _Rigor mortis_ avancée; 

L'autopsie nous en dira plus. 

Bonne journée aux survivants !


----------



## Lio70 (26 Octobre 2005)

'jour!

'me prépare un bon café pour me réveiller. Une petite semaine d'absence de boulot c'est pas mal de temps en temps. Je repeins la salle de séjour et je remplis mon iPod vidéo de podcasts plus cons et cools l'un que l'autre.


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2005)

Salam! 

dernier jour de boulot avant les vacances, miam :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2005)

...double post...


----------



## jahrom (26 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salam!
> 
> dernier jour de boulot avant les vacances, miam :love:



fonctionnaire ?


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> fonctionnaire ?


 
 j'ai dit double post, pas double poste


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu grippal...

Pression : 1019 pilibars en hausse
Température : 4,2°
% d'humidité : 40... 

Loups à la queue leu leu... 

Ce sera comme un jour à rentrer les géraniums...


----------



## La mouette (27 Octobre 2005)

Hello heureux Mac User..

Bonne journée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Octobre 2005)

Happy Jeudi !


----------



## valoriel (27 Octobre 2005)

bonjour à tous















  ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Octobre 2005)

pinaise, une fois n'est pas coutume, 
c'est moi qui ouvre ce fil....et en plus, pas pour dire que je vais me coucher...
*bonne journée a tous...*
et hop, au boulot....



:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (28 Octobre 2005)

Joyeux vendredi


----------



## Jec (28 Octobre 2005)

Comme dit le dicton , vendredi, ne fait surtout pas ce que tu peux faire lundi !!  
Jouons là pénard ... Bonne journée à tous !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Octobre 2005)

Couché à minuit, réveillé à 2h, tout va bien :sick: :hosto:

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: 
Vivement ce soir... :sleep:


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Vivement ce soir... :sleep:


 
Vivement midi oui !!  
Cassosssssssss !!


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Octobre 2005)

Ce midi, ce sera deja mieux, mais ce soir, apres quelques heures de voiture, je serais vraiement en week end


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu octobre...

Pression : 1020 toussaubars en hausse
Température : 4,9°
% d'humidité : 39... 

Loups en chasse... 

Ce sera comme un jour à attendre les parisiens de pied ferme...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

Happy Friday.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Octobre 2005)

Trop tard pour la météo locale, attaquons l'apéro, bon week-end à tous...


----------



## valoriel (29 Octobre 2005)

​ 
:love:

:love:     *BON SAMEDI*​  :love:


:love: :love:​


----------



## Spyro (29 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *BON SAMEDI*


Très !  
Enfin j'espère    

_À toi aussi _


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon week end


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Octobre 2005)

...jusqu'à l'apéro...c'est l'apéro alors bon apéro et bon samedi !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2005)

Bon week-end à tous


----------



## La mouette (29 Octobre 2005)

C'est encore l'apéro ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore l'apéro ?



c' est toujours l'apero...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

bon dimanche 

je suis bien arrivée chez moi   et là je viens de tomber du lit    


je vous raconte plus tard mon petit voyages , ma chef, mon boulot
mais avant je dois reflechir a trouver un pseudo
une princess c'est deja inscrite :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: et c'est pas moi   

bizouzzzzz:love: :love: :love: :love: a tous et en particulier a ceux  de la gare de lille , la gare parisienne , et le resto de dijon :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu curaçao...

Pression : 1018 verdebars en baisse
Température : 4,2°
% d'humidité : 41... 

Loups gloutonnant... 

Ce sera comme un jour à gagner une heure de sommeil...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais _pourquoi_ veux-tu changer de pseudo, dis ??
> :love:




a cause du boulot :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

Hello all  

Bon dimanche et bonne recherche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais avant je dois reflechir a trouver un pseudo




*Dinde  ?*


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a cause du boulot :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



ah ok !!  
alors tu prends comme new pseudo, Jobertav ça fait très travail...et tout et tout ....:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

on ouvre un thread pour m'en trouver 1 ?    

jobertav c'est pas mal


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ouvre un thread pour m'en trouver 1 ?



Pourquoi pas ??? à toi l'honneur


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

​ 
:love:

:love:     *BON DIMANCHE*​  :love:


:love: :love:​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ​
> :love:
> 
> :love:     :love:
> ...




dis  ????  tous ces :love: sont destin&#233;e a une certaine photo i qui a fait le tour de table?


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis  ????  tous ces :love: sont destin&#233;e a une certaine photo qui a fait le tour de table?


m&#234;me pas 

mais maintenant que tu m'y fais penser :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

le changement d'heure, c'est bien 
Ca &#233;conomise de l'&#233;nergie, et, pr&#233;sentement, &#231;a permet de dormit une heure de plus :rateau:

Mais la nuit qui tombe &#224; 18h....

 Putain, &#231;a me d&#233;prime !!! 


Enfin bon...


----------



## Spyro (30 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ouvre un thread pour m'en trouver 1 ?


Et pourquoi pas tatav ?


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

Tout comme Pierrou 

Moi le changement d'heure ça me déprime un peu... 

D'habitude il fait pas beau, alors on remarque rien :rateau: :hein: :hein:
Mais en ces moments de grand soleil, la nuit à 17h30 ça fout les boules  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (30 Octobre 2005)

> robertav a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d'ailleur, à son âge... elle doit bien avoir un portable   












_...allez, donne moi son numéro quoi :love: :love: ​_


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2005)

C'est encore l'heure de l'ap&#233;ro ?:sleep: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (30 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore l'heure de l'apéro ?:sleep: :love:


Mon cher petit...
 C'est toujours l'heure de l'apéro !!


----------



## Dos Jones (31 Octobre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu nuageux...

Pression : 1014 pseudobars en baisse
Température : 8°
% d'humidité : 47... 

Loups siestant... 

Ce sera comme un jour à démarrer une nouvelle semaine...


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Hello tous !  

Bon début de semaine


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2005)

Une belle journ&#233;e &#224; tous en cette veille de Toussaint. :love: 
Pour une fois, une journ&#233;e de libre et le temps de lire un peu Macg&#233;....


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Novembre 2005)

le café est pret...

ben harper à fond pour me réveiller!

ptit dej avec ginette...

et une longue journée de boulot qui s'annonce


----------



## ginette107 (1 Novembre 2005)

Petit déjeuner pris  
Journée devant l'ibook  mais pas devant macg  :rateau:

Bonne journée à vous:love: :love: :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous et toutes


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## valoriel (1 Novembre 2005)

HAHA

_mercredi folle journée... ​_
Aujourd'hui, tout commence à minuit (avant c'était hier )!! Je suis assis à coté d'une jeune fille, aussi belle que ravissante  :love: :love:

Le temps passe et la soirée aussi... échange de regards avec la demoiselle!! Mais elle est encore innaccessible :hein:

Pas grave, les gens dansent et s'amusent, moi aussi!! Laissons l'amour à la porte pour prendre une bière de le frigo! Il est écrit que valoriel sait profiter des petits plaisirs de la vie... 

Vient l'heure du départ, de son départ... mon coeur se brise 
La belle s'éloigne, et bientôt disparaît dans la nuit.

Mais valoriel ne se laisse pas abatre. Il aime profiter des soirées que ses amis organisent et quand le soleil montre son joli visage, voilà l'heure de se coucher 

Et au réveil, un souvenir, une odeur... mon coeur s'emballe!! valoriel est amoureux.

Et son image est là, inscrite dans sa mémoire. Dure journée que celle passée loin de l'être aimé


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Novembre 2005)

t'inquiete pas, bientot ca ira mieux, elle va t'emmerder, comme tout le monde, tu verras...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, Roberto Vendez vous souhaite une bonne journée.


Dark aussi, mais pas avant d'être réveillé (_putain c'est dur le matin:rose: _)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

*mercrediiiii !!!!!!*​



un p'tit  et je vous dis a ce soir    



*bonne journée *:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

Dites, je peux avoir une doub... triple dose de caf&#233; avec mes croissants ?  :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris turquoise...

Pression : 1016 delonbars en hausse
Température : 5,2°
% d'humidité : 46... 

Loups toussainisant... 

Ce sera comme un jour à se remettre de ce week-end...


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

Ma couette crie...
Si si ! 
Elle hurle, me culpabilise de la laisser refroidir. Elle murmure mon nom en me promettant tout un tas de r&#234;ves...
Je l'aime bien ma couette. Mais ce matin elle exag&#232;re vraiment.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Novembre 2005)

Petite semaine cette semaine... bonne semaine !


----------



## Spyro (2 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ma couette crie...


Moi la mienne elle se plaint que je suis pas allé la voir depuis 5 jours et que alors que j'ai passé la nuit à la maison je l'ai complètement délaissée la pauvre, elle a passé la nuit tout seule   :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi la mienne elle se plaint que je suis pas allé la voir depuis 5 jours et que alors que j'ai passé la nuit à la maison je l'ai complètement délaissée la pauvre, elle a passé la nuit tout seule   :sleep: :rateau:



T'as une couette, toi ? Je croyais que les dragons ne dormaient que sur des lits d'or, de bijoux et de pierreries ?


----------



## Pierrou (2 Novembre 2005)

Que veux tu pascal, tout le monde peut pas dormir couch&#233; en chien de fusil &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de sa Honda customis&#233;e mac et Joe Bar Team... :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

​ 
:love:

:love:     *BON MERCREDI*​  :love:


:love: :love:​


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...les petites choses insignifiantes de la vie...
> 
> De mon bureau, je vois un petit étang où baignent quelques nénuphars...
> Depuis ce matin 6 heures, un spectacle me fascine ... une petite poule d'eau est en train de se construire un nid ... en plein milieu de l'étang !
> ...





Pourquoi un fonctionnaire ne regarde-t-il pas par la fenêtre le matin?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Novembre 2005)

NeigeBleue1 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi un fonctionnaire ne regarde-t-il pas par la fenêtre le matin?



Parce que ce n'est pas dans le règlement !


----------



## La mouette (2 Novembre 2005)

Hello foule !

Bon apéro, et bon début de soirée


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (2 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ce n'est pas dans le règlement !




pour se garder quelque chose à faire dans l'après midi! mnouuaaaah!


----------



## La mouette (3 Novembre 2005)

Hello all !! 

Bonne journée...

PS: il neige au dessus de moi:love: :mouais:


----------



## Warflo (3 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée tout les gens


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journ&#233;e &#224; tous... !
> ________~~&#167;~~________
> :rose::love::rose:
> :love:​





Joooooli ! T'aurais du te lancer dans les "zargrafiks", t'aurais eu de l'avenir !   

En dehors de ces consid&#233;rations,  &#224; tous !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu gris...

Pression : 1016 loupbars en hausse
Température : 6°
% d'humidité : 43... 

Loups plus à gauche... 

Ce sera comme un jour à retrouver mes papiers...


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Jec (3 Novembre 2005)

Journée soleil, jeudi quand-même !! 

Bonne jounée à tous !!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Novembre 2005)

Happy Thursdaaaay to youuuu.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Novembre 2005)

'lut...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2005)

Salut, bon jeudi à tous.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris rose...

Pression : 1014 slibars en hausse
Temp&#233;rature : 7,3&#176;
% d'humidit&#233; : 39... 

Rose au matin les loups sont en chemin... 

Ce sera comme un jour &#224; aller au zoo...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

Ce soir, c'est le Wee-End !


----------



## La mouette (4 Novembre 2005)

Encore quelques heures..et c'est le week end... 

Bonne journée à vous tous


----------



## Jec (4 Novembre 2005)

Journée grise mais vendredi sourit !!! 

Bonne journée à touti !!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonjouuuur, on est Vendredi, le jour du poisson....... vive le thon ! :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

Le thon, c'est bon, mais il est pêché à l'aide de filets dérivants, mortels pour les dauphins et autres mammifères marins. Donc manger du thon, ça encourage cette pêche néfaste, c'est mal !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le thon, c'est bon, mais il est pêché à l'aide de filets dérivants, mortels pour les dauphins et autres mammifères marins. Donc manger du thon, ça encourage cette pêche néfaste, c'est mal !


Mais c'est bon.... mais c'est mal.............................mais c'est bon!


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le thon, c'est bon, mais il est pêché à l'aide de filets dérivants, mortels pour les dauphins et autres mammifères marins. Donc manger du thon, ça encourage cette pêche néfaste, c'est mal !


Mais faut pas les manger, juste les regarder passer


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vive les morues et les sirènes !!
> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:



Sais tu, mon bon Roberto, que la morue est le seul poisson programmable ? 


Elle se programme en "langage maquereau" !


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

​ 
:love:

:love:     *BONNE JOURNEE*​  :love:


:love: :love:​


----------



## juju palavas (4 Novembre 2005)

tu te réveille valo??


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ​
> :love:
> 
> :love:     *BONNE JOURNEE*​  :love:
> ...



ça te réussi l'amour dit donc! 

Bonne journée à toi aussi


----------



## valoriel (4 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> tu te réveille valo??


Ben voui :rateau: :rose: :rose:


----------



## juju palavas (4 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ben voui :rateau: :rose: :rose:



elle est belle la vie d'etudiant....


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Novembre 2005)

elle me manques cette vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon, les meilleurs choses ont une fin...


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonne soirée à tout le monde.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel brouillardisant...

Pression : 1014 palombars en baisse
Température : 8,6°
% d'humidité : 44... 

Pluie du matin n'arrête pas le loup sur son chemin... 

Ce sera comme un jour à aller a Embrun...


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Novembre 2005)

bonjour à tous!

  

café du matin pour accompagner un reveil qui traine en longueur :hein: 

des fois la couette est plus tentante que la journée de boulot (on se demande comment c'est possible d'ailleur!   

mais c'est pas grave parceque ... quand faut y aller... ben faut y aller...

heureusement j'ai encore le temps de trainasser :love:  

bonne journée à tous et à toutes


----------



## Nexka (5 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *'Tain, ça pince dur c' matin, couvrez-vous bien !!*
> :affraid:
> :sick:



Chez moi ça va, merci, il fait bien chaud  







BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE C'EST LE WEEK END :love:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Putain j'ai une de ces niques !!!


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2005)

Salut la foule en délire


----------



## Spyro (5 Novembre 2005)

BONJOUR !!!
TGV Lille Paris dans un heure...
J'arrête pas


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR !!!
> TGV Lille Paris dans un heure...
> J'arrête pas




Court Forrest court !!!      :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai une de ces niques !!!


P'tain j'ai deux de ces tiques !!!!


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> P'tain j'ai deux de ces tiques !!!!



putain j' ai une, deux scénic


----------



## Pierrou (5 Novembre 2005)

Putain, j'ai un queue sénile ...


----------



## CLAY (5 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai un queue sénile ...




putain, j' ai un oncle à seville


----------



## valoriel (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain j'ai une de ces niques !!!





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> P'tain j'ai deux de ces tiques !!!!





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Putain j' ai une, deux scénic





			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j'ai un queue sénile ...





			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Putain, j' ai un oncle à seville


Putain, ça part en couille  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, c'est vrai ça, oukilé passé Sonny ? Ça fait un bail que je l'ai pas croisé !


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est vrai ça, oukilé passé Sonny ?



DT©...


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel absent...

Pression : 1016 pitunbars en hausse
Température : 7,7°
% d'humidité : 42... 

Loups de retour de manif... 

Ce sera comme un dimanche que je vous souhaite agréable...


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Hello all !

Bon dimanche


----------



## laurent_iMac (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Et bien moi je vais me coucher 

Fini ls trucs que j'avais à faire ....

Je vous la souhaite "tendre et vigoureuse"  (je parle bien sûr de la journée)   

Allez zou ......


----------



## CLAY (6 Novembre 2005)

putain, j' ai un furoncle sur la cheville!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Novembre 2005)

laurent_ibook a dit:
			
		

> Je vous la souhaite "tendre et vigoureuse"



*Exactement mon concept*
pour les parties de jambes en l'air ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir !

Joyeuse fin de dimanche


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)

sale modo


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, c'est vrai, la mouette à viré au vert ... Un problème de foie ?


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est vrai, la mouette à viré au vert ... Un problème de foie ?




J'aime tellement le vert :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>




ça c'est de la modération !!!


----------



## Spyro (7 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'aime tellement le vert :love:


C'est chiant hein ces sites qui n'accèptent pas les liens extérieurs


----------



## La mouette (7 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est chiant hein ces sites qui n'accèptent pas les liens extérieurs




et bien ! :rose: 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Blue, blue, the sky is blue......

Pression : 1018 discobars en hausse
Température : 2,6°
% d'humidité : 43... 

Loups à la recherche du petit chaperon vert... 

Ce sera comme un jour à atteindre les 2000 posts...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous  on est lundi... on passe un septième de sa vie un lundi....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Novembre 2005)

*'lut...:sleep:*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

*lundi !!!!!!      ​*
suis là , c'est ma journée de liberté     

meme s'il fait moche,
 meme si j'ai du aller 2 fois aux service de stationnement et perdre 1h dans les embouteillage
 (la dame m'avait donnée une vignettes parkng a 1km de chez moi    ) 
meme si j'ai un tas de truc a faire question menage :rateau: :rateau: 

et bien .....je  suis bien     

bonne journée a tous et *bonne semaine*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera comme un jour à atteindre les 2000 posts...





			
				Le briseur d'élans automatisé a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Dos Jones



J'ai essayé ! :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Novembre 2005)

Preum's :rateau:   !


----------



## dool (8 Novembre 2005)

heureusement que j'ai assez de respect pour les anciens pour les laisser passer devant moi !


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> heureusement que j'ai assez de respect pour les anciens pour les laisser passer devant moi !


J'espère que tu m'as pas attendu pendant trop longtemps depuis le temps que j'ai pas posté


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Novembre 2005)

Le prem's
 la deuz'

 au moins matinaux que vous


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous  

Bonne journée


----------



## supermoquette (8 Novembre 2005)

Encore une lessive ouais


----------



## Jec (8 Novembre 2005)

Ch..la lessive hein ... moi je la relave, j'l'ai oubliée dans le tambour après une session et elle ne sentait pas vraiment le propre... 

Bonne Bonne !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Tu laves le linge avec de la lessive, mais avec quoi tu laves la lessive ? Moi, je m'en sert qu'une fois !


----------



## Jec (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est plutôt quand j'oublie de la sortir pendant quelques jours ... :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu troufion...

Pression : 1021 mirlobars en hausse
Température : 3,2°
% d'humidité : 40... 

Loups au pressing... 

Ce sera comme un jour à ramoner la cheminée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2005)

Y zont remis des trouffions bleus à Barcelo ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


   DJ

EDIT : Tiens, funny, le fait de copier/coller les smilies, ça les désynchronise ! 

EDIT bis : et le fait d'éditer, ça les re synchronise


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Novembre 2005)

Salut.


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2005)

Salut...   et so long...


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour all   

Bonne journée


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour la mouette, bonjour les autres.
Je sais pas vous mai ce matin je trouve qu'il fait bien froid. :sick:


----------



## La mouette (9 Novembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la mouette, bonjour les autres.
> Je sais pas vous mai ce matin je trouve qu'il fait bien froid. :sick:




Il fait gris, froid...brrrr...:rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai qu'il fait froid... 

DIs moi, Roberto, ton elephanteau,il etait quelle couleur? rose? :rateau:

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu éléphant...

Pression : 1017 pinobars en hausse
Température : 1,8°
% d'humidité : 41... 

Loups en goguette... 

Ce sera comme un jour de milieu de semaine...


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il fait gris, froid...brrrr...:rateau:



14°C ici   et encore des coins de ciel bleu et de soleil mais les nuages arrivent.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

*mercrediiiiiii !!!!!!!*


le mercredi je commence a midi !!!!!!     


*bonne journée a tous*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 14°C ici   et encore des coins de ciel bleu et de soleil mais les nuages arrivent.



17° ! qui dit mieux.. Même l'eau qui tombe est chaude


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> 17° ! qui dit mieux.. Même l'eau qui tombe est chaude



[MODE=LePurFils...]*Mais t'as pas fini*
de nous saper le moral ? [/MODE]


  

Bonjour à tous, bizzouzzz à notre Princess, et bises aux filles.


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Salut les gens...

Bonne journée

Il fait toujour aussi gris ici


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu niak niak niak...

Pression : 1022 halobars en hausse
Température : 1,7°
% d'humidité : 36... 

Loups à carreau... 

Ce sera comme un jour de veille de 11 novembre...


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2005)

:king:

Bonjour !​
Je suis en Week-end ce midi  


Bon courage à tous pour cette journée


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Novembre 2005)

Ciel nuageux. :mouais: mais il fait pas 1.7° chez moi  (3°  ).
Vivement demain qu'on se lève à une heure normale :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2005)

Pas froid mais gris. Ceci dit, on voit plus clair du côté des Corbières, ça devrait se lever. (Moi aussi, j'ai du me lever, il n'y a pas de raisons   ).

Je vois miroiter avec concupiscence un week-end de 3 jours spécial flemme. Vous voyez la même chose ?


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Novembre 2005)

J'ai du gratter le pare-brise de ma voiture ce matin...

L'hiver arrive à grand pas...


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du gratter le pare-brise de ma voiture ce matin...
> 
> L'hiver arrive à grand pas...


 
[mode québecois du grand nord: ON] c'est clair qu'on c'mmence à s'peler les joyeuses, calice e'dchrist :rateau:
c'matzin en allant couper des arbres en traineau j'ai percutzé un ptzit bébé caribou  
mangerai ses couilles à la coque ce soir [mode québecois du grand nord: OFF]

enfin bref, on arrive à mon anniv, donc on se les gèle


----------



## valoriel (10 Novembre 2005)

:love: :love:​
 :rose: 



*BON JEUDI​*


----------



## juju palavas (10 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love:​
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



toujours a cette heure ci ton petit dej, elle est belle la vie d'etudiant....


----------



## valoriel (10 Novembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> toujours a cette heure ci ton petit dej, elle est belle la vie d'etudiant....


pas cours aujourd'hui... :rateau:










_... en week-end depuis hier soir   ​_


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu défilé...

Pression : 1024 trollbars en hausse
Température : 0,6°
% d'humidité : 34... 

Loups en tenue d'apparat... 

Ce sera comme un jour férié...


----------



## La mouette (11 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Bon week end aux chanceux


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

je viens de comprendre que les bières 0.25 saoulent autant que les grandes 0.5 avec un certain calcul


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

*Puisqu'on parle de boire*
je viens de comprendre tragiquement que le 11 Novembre n'est pas un jour de fête mais un jour de commémoration.
Dès demain matin, je rapporterai au magasin le Picon® et les bières que j'ai acheté hier.


----------



## supermoquette (11 Novembre 2005)

un snif de calgon, point d'bouchon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

*clair et net*
l'hero ça te nettoie tellement le nez que ça te bouffe les cloisons nasales


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Ben chez moi ce soir, c'est la fete !!! :rateau:
pour mon anniv..; 

J'veux bien to Picon et tes bières si t'en fait rien :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

C'est dur de vieillir !  


  



Bon annif, t'auras pas de coud'boul, le machin dit que je dois en filer à d'autres avant de ...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris beauf...

Pression : 1016 topinenbars en baisse
Température : 2,4°
% d'humidité : 31... 

Loups en vigéliature...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter un bon week-end...


----------



## La mouette (12 Novembre 2005)

Hello all !!  

Bonne journée  

Soleil magnifique en Suisse


----------



## Ti'punch (12 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je te fais un café ?_
> :love:



j'en prendrais 2 bien serrés steuplait :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

gueule de bois magnifique aujourd'hui


----------



## valoriel (12 Novembre 2005)

​ 
:love:

:love:     *BON SAMEDI*​  :love:


:love: :love:​




_... et pour ceux que ça intéresse, oui!! je me suis levé à 14h :sleep:​_


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Ah ouais, on est samedi.... j'me crois dimanche moi.. 

:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

je ne serai surement pas a l'heure du petit dej demain matin donc  









bonne fin de soirée et *bon dimanche*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris bouuuh ...:sick: 

Pression : 1011 codebars en baisse
Température : 4,2°
% d'humidité : 33... 

Loups enneigés...

Ce sera comme un jour à entretenir la cheminée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Novembre 2005)

*Salut*
j'aimerai switcher mais je sais pas encore quoi. Mas OS X c'est vraiment trop cool.
Vous croyez que je dois acheté maintenant ou attendre les Macintel ?




À +
Bob.


----------



## La mouette (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2005)

marrant comme le méthylènedioxyméthamphétamine se combine à la bière


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> marrant comme le méthylènedioxyméthamphétamine se combine à la bière



Le SM est un excellent catalyseur !


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

​ 
:love:


*BON DIMANCHE*​

:love: :love:​


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

ghhhhhnnnfff :mouais:
font mal aux noeils tes posts, Valoriel :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (13 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> ghhhhhnnnfff :mouais:
> font mal aux noeils tes posts, Valoriel :rateau:


Mouarff... :mouais: :mouais: 

Vador aveuglé par la lumière...


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Foui, mes lunettes au rayons lasers protéiformes transcendentalement pathogène de kradifeuk 125 marchent plus :rateau:






Aiiiieeuuuuu ! pis c'est chiant à remplacer quoi...


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

Joyeuse nouvelle semaine !! 

Encore quelques semaines et c'est Noël   

Quelqu'un a vu papa Noël ?:mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris tendance ...:sick: 

Pression : 1013 mythobars en hausse
Température : 5,7°
% d'humidité : 37... 

Loups repus...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter une bonne semaine...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour la mouette, bonne semaine à tous. 
Pour moi elle se finit mercredi midi, ça devrait aller


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Novembre 2005)

Y a du monde à c't'heure-ci  Bonjour Dos Jones, Salut Roberto (tu permet ? :rose



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Z'avez passé un bon week-end ?
> J'ai cru comprendre que certain(e)s, oui !


D'autres pas  (révisions :sleep: ). Mais je compte bien me rattraper sur le prochain, surtout qu'il va durer 4 jours :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jec (14 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour !!

Aïe moi pas week-end top, me suis pris pour une hydrante ces 3 derniers jours ... là je crois que je suis en assez bonne forme pour aller bosser et ça me rend heureux !!!! Bonne semaine à tous 
!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

j'aime pas dire bonjour le matin....je prefere dormir.... 
enfin, quoi qu'il en soit....
*bonjour a tous...*


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

On est Lundi...pas trop bien dormi pas youpi............'jour à tous.


----------



## valoriel (14 Novembre 2005)

bonjour les gens

non non, j'suis pas malade pour être debout aussi tôt 

j'avais un coup de fil urgent à passer  :mouais: :mouais:



:hein: 
:sleep:






_...enfin, c'est fait maintenant ​_


----------



## Imaginus (14 Novembre 2005)

Moi je suis de l'apres midi alors... 

_ Tain ca sent le cassoulet la d'un coup..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non non, j'suis pas malade pour être debout aussi tôt
> :hein:
> :sleep:



Debout aussi QUOI ????????????  :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2005)

Salam!


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Novembre 2005)

grmpf :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour all !!


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris grenouille ...:sick: 

Pression : 1010 milobars en baisse
Température : 6,3°
% d'humidité : 32... 

Loups trempouillant...

Ce sera comme un jour à regarder tomber la pluie...


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour la foule en délire.

Excellente journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour la foule en délire.
> 
> Excellente journée à tout le monde.



 tout le monde,

Alors, c'était bô, le Canada suissophone ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Novembre 2005)

'lut


----------



## valoriel (15 Novembre 2005)

apero time


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

Oh put1 j'aime les mats, de bateau.  Roberto ??????


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu Berry ... 

Pression : 1001 calebars en baisse
Température : 2,4°
% d'humidité : 39... 

Loups séchants...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous le souhaiter bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2005)

Là, je me demande s'il préfère vraiment les focs aux phoques !


----------



## La mouette (16 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, bonne journée de mercredi...

 comme les jours passent vite :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (16 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous, bonne journée de mercredi...
> 
> comme les jours passent vite :mouais:


...et se ressemblent...   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Quio, mercredi, déjà ? C'est bizarre, j'ai même pas pensé à regarder si l'Apple store fermait hier. Refurb day !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

*mercrediiii !!!!  ​*

fiston pour la journée dans un centre de loisir située dans une foret avec chevaux
je profite de ma matinée pour .......rien faire    


encore 2h et puis boulot:rateau: :rateau: 


*bonne journée a tous *:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## lumai (16 Novembre 2005)

_* 
Bon Mercredi à Tous !!!*_​


----------



## valoriel (16 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> _*
> Bon Mercredi à Tous !!!*_​


pas mieux 

oui oui, je sais!! il est 11h54


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas !
> :rateau:
> :rose:
> :love:
> ...


_de bouchot ?_


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2005)

Bien moins bonne que celle de mezigue  !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas !
> :rateau:
> :rose:
> :love:
> ...



Sorry Rob, aujourd'hui, je travaillais dehors toute la journée, pas pu enchaîner !


----------



## sofiping (16 Novembre 2005)

c'etait de l'écriture automatique ..... c'est pas moi ça !!!!!!!!! :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Novembre 2005)

salut à tous, et bien le bon jour... :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris souris... 

Pression : 997 bojolbars en baisse
Température : 4,2°
% d'humidité : 37... 

Loups reniflants...

Ce sera comme un jour à goûter le beaujolais nouveau...


----------



## sylko (17 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.

Fartez vos skis!


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu nuit...:mouais: 

Pression : 1005 monobars en baisse
Température : -0,1°
% d'humidité : 32... 

Loups dormants...

Ce sera comme un jour à être gentil avec Roberto...


----------



## La mouette (18 Novembre 2005)

Salut all !! 

Courage Roberto


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour
:love: Ce soir, c'est le Week-End :love:​


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> Fuckine chitte, chuis explosé, une heure de sommeil à tout casser en rassemblant les morceaux... va pas falloir m'emmerder aujourd'hui... !!
> :hein:



M'en fous: j'suis pas jeune.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

*vendredi  !!!!   ​*

encore un p'tit effort et puis 2 jours a venir sans boites !!!   


*bonne journée a tous*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> encore un p'tit effort et puis 2 jours a venir sans boites !!!



Ah? Tu iras manger au resto?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Novembre 2005)

L'enfoiré


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enfoiré



Pas mieux


----------



## valoriel (18 Novembre 2005)

bonjour













 :rose: :rose:​


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> L'enfoiré




un gros mot

Fâché?


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

Buenos Dias

Good morning everybody!

Guten Tag

Bom Dia

Buongiomo

Goedendag


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu rose...:mouais: 

Pression : 1019 taupedebars en hausse
Température : -3,5°
% d'humidité : 30... 

Loups dans la bergerie...

Ce sera comme un jour à encore louper la messe...


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2005)

Hello all  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

Il n'est pas là *le Fondu* de la prose enrubanné de smiley's.......?   :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (20 Novembre 2005)

Bonne soirée


----------



## La mouette (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous  

Et bonne semaine


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu espoir...:mouais: 

Pression : 1014 Cannedebars en hausse
Température : -3,1°
% d'humidité : 36... 

Loups à la queue leu leu...

Ce sera comme un jour à débuter une bonne semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

*lundi  !!!!!! ​*


-3° ne m'incite pas vraiment a aller me promener     

une journée tranquille , ici, menage et des coup de fils a cop's copines   

depuis que je travaille j'adôoôoreeeeee le lundi     



*bonne journée et bonne semaine a tous *:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Novembre 2005)

...moi ça me fait pas rire le Lundi  ....... et puis ça passe le Mardi. 

Mais bonjour à tous....





!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Aaaaaatchoum ! :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaatchoum ! :rateau: :hosto:



a tes souhait


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2005)

Berci !


----------



## CLAY (21 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Berci !



3rien


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2005)

une barre dans les céréales !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> Oui, normal, _on est le matin._




*Ma maman me disait toujours*
"faut laisser faire la nature"


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous 

​


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2005)

Good morning le bar


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel encore beau...:mouais: 

Pression : 1011 Brikdebars en baisse
Température : -0,5°
% d'humidité : 34... 

Loups repus...

Ce sera comme un jour à mettre de l'ordre...


----------



## Nephou (22 Novembre 2005)

Steve Ray V. et Double Trouble dans les oreilles, je remets en place les idées de la veille. Aujourd'hui j'ai vu le soleil se lever sur le Montparnasse et la coupole des Invalides. Le train de 6h05 n'était pas bondé. Un communiqué sur le .com et direction la Défense : tour Areva. C'est comme une journée à recevoir des courriels venant d'ETHIC avec le détail d'un salaire de conducteur de TGV publié, paraît-il, dans un numéro de  _la vie du rail_ publié en 2002.

Le spam engagé (derrière les oreilles) me fait autant chier que le spam engagé (dans de voies rarement impénétrables).

bises


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour tout seul 

 aux autres aussi


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> * Je fonds dans la bouche, pas dans la main, et encore : pas dans n'importe quelle bouche !
> ...




:mouais:...* Goût fraise ou chocolat...?   :rateau:  *


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à tous
> 
> Et bonne semaine





Bonne semaine toi too!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

quelques brins de neige, la fatique de la journée, je rampe jusqu'au lit... pour y tomber endormie.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

quelques brins de neige, la fatique de la journée, je rampe jusqu'au lit... pour y tomber endormie.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

quelques brins de neige, la fatique de la journée, je rampe jusqu'au lit... pour y tomber endormie.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (23 Novembre 2005)

quelques brins de neige, la fatique de la journée, je rampe jusqu'au lit... pour y tomber endormie.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel nuit...:mouais: 

Pression : 1009 razorbars en baisse
Température : -3,3°
% d'humidité : 29... 

Loups en cavale...

Ce sera comme un jour à attendre son lever...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2005)

:sleep:

:sleep:

Barman, un double expresso, svp... :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

tu vas avoir de la chicorée ouais


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2005)

Hello la foule !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu vas avoir de la chicorée ouais


Dans ce cas, ajoutes une double dose de calva


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

*Le calva avec le café*
c'est meilleur que le Maggi


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Mouais je pensais garder le calva pour le saucisson de 9h


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mouais je pensais garder le calva pour le saucisson de 9h


Pour le saucisson, je pensais plutôt à de la mirabelle, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

ah non ça c'est pour le petit lard de 10h


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour 9h, il me reste un fond de tonneau de prune, ca te va?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Un peu léger la prune


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2005)

Et après on dit que JE suis une femme-bourrelet !  Faut assumez là quand même !


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

une femme-à-bourelets, j'ai pas dis qu'ils étaient sur toi


----------



## dool (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une femme-à-bourelets, j'ai pas dis qu'ils étaient sur toi



Ben c'est bien ce que je dis !  Mais je vois pas d'où je le suis, vos bourrelets vous les faîtes sans moi !


----------



## NED (23 Novembre 2005)

Bourre-les !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Novembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bourre-les !


...bourre-les ratatam, pic et pic et ..... salut les djeuns !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

*BON mercrediiiiii  !!
:love: 
*​





un bizzzz et puis au plus


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

*I'm Back*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *I'm Back*




*Va travailler !*
Feignasse de cheminot


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Va travailler !*
> Feignasse de cheminot



suis en Repos....peut meme pas faire greve...


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Gimli510 (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée!!!!


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

* BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE ​*


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel mon mari...:mouais: 

Pression : 1005 glaçobars en baisse
Température : -7,1°
% d'humidité : 29... 

Loups gelés...

Ce sera comme un jour à se réchauffer...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

*jeudi !!
:love: 
*​





un rapide  pendant que je termine mon café et oppp
depart pour aller au boulot et rester 12h entre mes boites    


*bonne journée a tous !!!!!*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Novembre 2005)

Complétement malade....... pas dormi de la nuit...:hein: :sleep: 
Cette fois, OS X ne m'a pas protégé des virus ! Faites gaffes ya des saloperies qui trainent...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

Moi le rhume est quasiment passé, je vais pouvoir reprendre une vie sexuelle normale


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffes ya des saloperies qui trainent...




*Des*
Geeks ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi le rhume est quasiment passé, je vais pouvoir reprendre une vie sexuelle normale



c'est vrai qu'avec l'appendice qui coule... c'est pas cool


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, notre cucurbitacée favorite qui reprends ses glabulies dans l'azimuth !!! :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Des*
> Geeks ?


Non non, ça touche pas le systeme nerveux... juste les organes vitaux...


----------



## supermoquette (24 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'avec l'appendice qui coule... c'est pas cool


Risques majeurs d'étouffement, mauvaise humeur, peu d'énergie, l'enfer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi le rhume est quasiment passé, je vais pouvoir reprendre une vie sexuelle normale



t'es sur que c'est le nez qui coulait


----------



## La mouette (25 Novembre 2005)

Hello tous...

C'est tout blanc ici


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel blanc de neige...:mouais: 

Pression : 995 flocobars en baisse
Température : -3,3°
% d'humidité : 29... 

Loups blancs...

Ce sera comme un jour à mettre la pelle à neige en pré-chauffe...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, ça me rappelle quand j'étais chasseur alpin en face de chez toi ! tous les soirs, ils la mettaient en pré chauffe, et ça devait se faire sans bruit, parce qu'à chaque fois, y débarquaient dans la chambrée en gueulant "SILENCE À LA PELLE"


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Novembre 2005)

'Jour à tous...   Chez moi aussi, tout blanc ce matin.... de toute bôôôté !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

Nan ! 22eme à Nice, mais j'ai fait un stage de quatre mois (transmetteur) au 11eme, sous les fenêtres de Dos Jones  à peu près à l'époque de ta naissance :casse:

EDIT : Ah bah nan, t'avais déjà trois ans, ça me rajeunis !


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (26 Novembre 2005)

neige neige, il neige

neige neige quand tu m'émerveille, je valse sous les arbres lourds sur un air de BoB Marley... Un verre de vin, l'air est doux... la vie est douce. Une nouvelle gorgée de vie  me ranime.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris zonant...:mouais: 

Pression : 989 seldebars en baisse
Température : -3,5°
% d'humidité : 30... 

Loups pas tibulaires...

Ce sera comme un jour à attendre la prochaine chute...


----------



## La mouette (26 Novembre 2005)

Hello all... 

Bon week end


----------



## valoriel (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Sur ces bonnes paroles, je vous souhaite une belle journée pleine de repos de sourires et de bons rebondissements


merci 

c'est vrai qu'il neige par ici...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Chasseur alpin en 1973*, y en a qu'on de la chance d'avoir vécu ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'elle a le poumon avantageux 

C'est Antonio Fargas (Huggy les bons tuyaux), le mec, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ¡ Claro que si !
> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> _J'adore sa gueule ses bottines z'immaculées et ses fréquentations._
> :rose:



Par contre le futal ... j'ai un caleçon de la même couleur !


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu froid...:mouais: 

Pression : 990 fondubars en hausse
Température : -8,6°
% d'humidité : 27... 

Loups pas à la messe...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter un bon dimanche...


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

'Jour tous  

Un bon dimanche


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

Pas de neige surprise en ouvrant les volets ce matin... Juste de la pluie et un temps de novembre qui finit.
Un temps à rester sous la couette ! :love:


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

tain j'ai pris froid hier soir.... ça caille le centre ville, une heure à chercher un bar po trop bondé


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

*BON ​**DIMANCHE​*
:love:   :love:​


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *BON ​**DIMANCHE​*
> :love:   :love:​


A c't'heure là que tu te lèves...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> A c't'heure là que tu te lèves...



Ben quoi ? Y a pas d'heure, pour les braves ! :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (27 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi? Y a pas d'heure, pour les braves! :rateau:


ben non 

merci Pascal, au moins toi, tu suis 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## Warflo (28 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

Salut all !! 

Bonne semaine


----------



## chroukin (28 Novembre 2005)

Hello tout le monde !

Je viens de découvrir ce thread, en fait c'est le même que Avis aux users de la nuit mais pour le jour quoi !

C'est bien je peux participer aux deux avec mon décalage horaire 

Alors bonne journée à tous ! :love:

Et puis moi j'me reserre une bière ips


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Et puis moi j'me reserre une bière ips




Lorsque tu sera au café, je serais à la bière....vive le décallage horraire


----------



## chroukin (28 Novembre 2005)

Et encore j'ai pas attaqué le Ricard...


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu on verra par la suite...:mouais: 

Pression : 998 flapibars en hausse
Température : -8,3°
% d'humidité : 35... 

Loups renaclants...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter une bonne semaine...


----------



## valoriel (28 Novembre 2005)

*BON ​**LUNDI​*
:love:   :love:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un à semble-t-il shampouiné la Supermoquette du bar, sans tenir compte que ce revêtement Saint Maclou de bas de gamme rétrécissait au lavage ... Résultat des courses, il faut maintenant une loupe binoculaire pour trouver ses posts !


----------



## La mouette (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## chroukin (29 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !

Je n'aurai qu'une chose à dire avant de plus pouvoir taper à l'ordi : 

Le Ballantines est mon ami :love:

SANTÉ !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel retour de la neige...:mouais: 

Pression : 998 pilibars en hausse
Température : -2,3°
% d'humidité : 30... 

Loups en pistes...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter un bon mardi...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2005)

*mercrediiiiiii !!!!!!​*​




tombé il y a bien longtemp pour avancer les smilbick du menage, net et autre....
dernier café avant de deposer fiston au centre de loisir et puis je vais chez le coiff :
je serai la plus belle pour aller  ......... au boulot      



*bonne journée a tous !!!*:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Novembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel il a neigé sur le lac Majeur...:mouais: 

Pression : 1000 pellabars en hausse
Température : -1,1°
% d'humidité : 27... 

Loups déneigeant...

Ce sera comme un jour à farter les skis...


----------



## chroukin (30 Novembre 2005)

Il a neigé sur Vancouver, et ça a fondu dans l'après midi 

Bonne journée !


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Novembre 2005)




----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

Salut all !!


----------



## valoriel (30 Novembre 2005)

*BON ​**MERCREDI​*
:love:   :love:​

_je suis à la bourre...​_


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu rayé...:mouais: 

Pression : 1005 missdebars en hausse
Température : -8,9°
% d'humidité : 32... 

Loups défilant...

Ce sera comme un jeudi...


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tous !!!


----------



## chroukin (1 Décembre 2005)

Bien le bonjour ! Température extérieure inconnue idem pour la pression (quoique une p'tite pression là sans dec' ça ferait du bien )  et pour le temps c'est  :


FROID !!! TRES TRES FROID !!!

 :love:​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Décembre 2005)

Ouep ce matin l'a fallu gratter le pare-brise... même en demarrant la voiture 10 minutes avant !
'Jour à tous.....


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel va en remettre une couche...:mouais: 

Pression : 1002 neijobars en baisse
Température : -3,6°
% d'humidité : 27... 

Loups glissant...

Ce sera comme un jour à regarder tmber les flocons...


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour all !!!


----------



## chroukin (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Ben il est 23.22 chez moi et là je ressors d'un meeting pour une présentation demain matin à 8.30 encore en costard cravate... décidément à croire qu'être en école supérieure de commerce te destine à porter des costards cravate toute ta vie  

Donc là je suis rentré à pieds sous la neige, ça caille mais c'est zoli :love:

Bonne journée, et merci à Toys qui par son coup de boule m'a fait passer à 3 petits carrés verts, j'invite maintenant les filles à dancer sur le dance floor si c'est pas beau tout ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> j'invite maintenant les filles à dancer sur le dance floor si c'est pas beau tout ça



Ouais, ben n'en abuse pas, hein ! :mouais: :hein:


----------



## chroukin (2 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas du fait de les inviter que je vais abuser, mais de l'après...


----------



## bens (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour !!!

Bonne journée à tous...(j'me repète un peu moi!)

et surtout, pour tenir le coup, pensez à demain matin avec sa super grass'mat'

Tchô


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

*vendrediiii !!!!! 

* voilà, je vais profiter de ma demi journée de liberté pour
rien faire 
.....de toute façon ce matin j'arrive pas a me reveiller :sleep::sleep:


*bonne journée a tous !!!!:love::love::love::love:*​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

bens a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, pour tenir le coup, pensez à demain matin avec sa super grass'mat'





Pfffftttt ! Chauds les nioubes, c't'année, pas vingt posts au compteur, et déjà dans la provoc au bar !

Y en a qui se lèvent, le samedi, petit ! :mouais:


----------



## bens (2 Décembre 2005)

je sais bien qu'il y en a qui se lèvent le samedi matin... moi !

Mais bon, c'est pour tous les autres qui ont de la chance !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui se lèvent, le samedi, petit ! :mouais:




et meme a l'aube !!!!!    

moi par exemple a 6h ,aller deposer a pied sous -5° 'un paquet de 24kg devant l'ecole 
puis de 9h a 20h sera : bonjour madame, merci madame, desolé madame 
voila madame ....et puis ranger , classer , tamponner signer , dater et surtout 
prier  tous les 10 minutes jusq'au a 13h : pitié pitié pas des livraisons !!


----------



## chroukin (2 Décembre 2005)

Pitié pitié, faites qu'il y aura des livraisons 

 :love::love::love:

Bon courage


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi par exemple a 6h ,aller deposer a pied sous -5° 'un paquet de 24kg devant l'ecole




:mouais: :affraid: J'appelle tout de suite le service de déminage et la brigade anti-terroriste ! :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel houlala...:mouais: 

Pression : 997 melobars en baisse
Température : 0,8°
% d'humidité : 276... 

Loups enfouis...

Ce sera comme un jour à pas faire le con sur la route...


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour 
Et bom week end


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Décembre 2005)

Ce midi, j'arrose la vente de ma bagnole.... enfin... c'était une affaire !   
A la vot'....


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel bleu venté...:mouais: 

Pression : 1006 ostibars en hausse
Température : -0,9°
% d'humidité : 29... 

Loups en repos...
Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter Un BON Dimanche...


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2005)

Et je rajouterais que je vous souhaite aussi un super dimanche.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Décembre 2005)

*Des fois, y'a des jours où devrait rester aux plumes*
Étape N°1 : cafetière qui foire
Étape N°2 : je met de l'eau à chauffer
Étape N°3 : plus de gaz




 
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

*dimanche !!!!!!​*​



super faaaaaatigué ....trop,  tres froid

dans l'aprem je vais donner un "coup de main" a copine qui n'attends que moi
pour decorer son salon de coiffure en vue de noel   ....
et vu qu'elle a un talent  inversement  proportionnée a son metier
autant dire que je devra tout faire    

je me demande si je vais pas me venger, mercredi je suis sortie de son salon avec une tete "poil de carotte":afraid: :afraid: :afraid: ...
moi j'avais juste demandée de retrouver ma couleur naturelle et....bon voila , j'ai jamais eté rouqine moi   

sinon ben , auj je vais "travailler" , les 2 prochaines dimanches aussi : :rateau: :rateau: les magasins sont ouverts  !!!!
qui est l'imbecille qui a decreté l'ouverture  du  dimanche a decembre des magasins en vue de noel ??????:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

et qui sont les courageux qui ont envie de passer plus de temp dans les bouchons
que dans les magasins bondés ?????   

vivement janvier ......a zut non, là il y a les soldes     


*bon dimanche et ...reposez vous *:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## chroukin (4 Décembre 2005)

Hé ben t'as quoi contre les rouquins   :love:

Moi je suis au dimanche mais 2h24 du matin, alors je vais me mater Wallas Et Gromit et me coucher bien tard pour dormir super longtemps après et me réveiller en me disant que j'ai perdu ma journée mais bon c'est le week end et les vacances pour moi alors je profite  

BON DIMANCHE GELÉ À TOUTES ET À TOUS   :love:


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> *dimanche !!!!!!​*​
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Cet après-midi, achat de chocolats chez un petit producteur. Mais pour y aller, ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait des bouchons : d'une part c'est à la campagne ; d'autre part, pour y aller, on va prendre les routes buissonnières des Corbières. Alors, une fois quittée la "grande" route, si on croise une voiture tous les 5 kilomètres, c'est que le trafic est surchargé !


----------



## valoriel (4 Décembre 2005)

dimanche... pas mieux qu'un samedi!! sale geule ce matin :mouais: :love: :love:

bonne journée à tous


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> dimanche... pas mieux qu'un samedi!! sale geule ce matin :mouais: :love: :love:




*Je pense tout comme toi*
que tu devrais te couper les cheveux.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (5 Décembre 2005)

Froid du matin... Envie de couette... :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gris moucheté...:mouais: 

Pression : 998 billedebars en hausse
Température : 1,5°
% d'humidité : 35... 

Loups discrets...

Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter une bonne semaine...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

*lundi !!!!!!​*​


6° , la pluie c'est arreté , le soleil tente de sortir.....

moi je reste ici au chaud aujourd'hui , je sortira en fin d'aprem voir un constructeur de maison......
si ils annulent pas encore le rdv     


ben , sinon, pour repondre a roberto, non pas de new de l'autre front  


*bon debut de semaine et tres bonne journée *:love: :love: :love:


----------



## chroukin (5 Décembre 2005)

Hé ben voila je ressors d'un concert de reggae dans un pub tout sympathique t j'ai bu trop de bière alors voilà pas bien 

Sinon bonne journée à toutes et tous ceux qui commencent et bonne nuit à toutes et tous ceux qui terminent (comme moi mais ça se fait pas de se souhaiter bonne nuit  )

BONNE JOURNÉE


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce midi, j'arrose la vente de ma bagnole.... enfin... c'était une affaire !
> A la vot'....



Vise bien pour ne pas te pisser sur les pompes...


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour 

Bonne journée all


----------



## chroukin (6 Décembre 2005)

Pas mieux


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2005)

*Bonjour à tous*


​
Bon courage pour cette journée mouillée


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Décembre 2005)

*L'épidémie de coucou*
recommence...







:affraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel va peut-être tomber quéqchose...:mouais: 

Pression : 997 coucoubars en baisse
Température : -0,5°
% d'humidité : 35... 

Loups à ne pas réveiller...

Ce sera comme un jour à se préparer pour l'hiver...


----------



## valoriel (6 Décembre 2005)

on est mardi :love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Quelqu'un arrive à se connecter à la page 153 du tradada de là pile, maintenant, là ?
> :mouais:
> 
> Bug récurrent de vBubulle... _


Aucun problème


----------



## chroukin (6 Décembre 2005)

Hello tout le monde ! 

Aucun problème pour moi non plus. 

En plus je fête mon 1000 ème message aujourd'hui alors je suis de super humeur


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'épidémie de coucou*
> recommence...
> 
> 
> ...





PS : c'était juste que ça me démangeait


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'épidémie de coucou*
> recommence...
> 
> 
> :affraid:


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

>



tiens, 

ça roule....


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Que de conversation


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça roule....


 

j'te sers quelque chose pour l'apéro?


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Que de conversation


toi aussi, tu veux du calva?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> j'te sers quelque chose pour l'apéro?



me tiserai bien une enieme Corona....
merci...


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Je tourne soit à la Chartreuse, soit au Génépi, soit à l'Absynthe 

Après je perds la mémoire et je dors


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2005)

dormit 2 heures stop
tête dans mon cul stop
bon faut y allé stop


jai beaux etre matinal j'ai mal.


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'épidémie de coucou*
> recommence...
> 
> 
> ...





​




y'avait une poussière sur l'écran, là ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Décembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> y'avait une poussière sur l'écran, là ​



*Tu la vois*
la gifle ?



 
<---


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel on va dire que ça ira...:mouais: 

Pression : 1007 giflobars en hausse
Température : -6,9°
% d'humidité : 29... 

Loups y es-tu...

Ce sera comme un jour à faire un saut en Italie...


----------



## ginette107 (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonne journée:love: :love:  


Allez  zou au boulot :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour all !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

moritz leuenberger


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> moritz leuenberger




Tu donnes dans le transport ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

<?php phpinfo() ?>


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

Je vais au Lavaux


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Salaud !!!


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salaud !!!



Je te laisse une ou deux bières...demande au patron


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

*mercrediii !!!!*


triste reveil , un coup de fil de mamancherie pour me dire que une amie de famille es partie cette nuit  



pas trop top la forme et le temp est aussi maussade ....



*bonne journée a tous*:love: :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

bonjour tout le monde


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> <win(enter)?>
> 
> 
> Héhéhé, j'ai bossé avec le développeur en chef, un méga-informaticien à p'tite moustache et chemisette à manches courtes, il est tombé en arrêt devant mon Powabook...
> ...




 _Vous devriez gnagnagnagna_ mais tu ne perds rien pour attendre


----------



## La mouette (8 Décembre 2005)

all !!

Bonne journée


----------



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

Hello everyone !!

Pffff encore privé de nanochat moi... benjamin dit qu'il faut être gentil avec le chat...

Ben je crois que c'était une "muetisation" de 24heures


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel pas terrible...:mouais: 

Pression : 1011 melobars en hausse
Température : -6,9°
% d'humidité : 29... 

Loups sortis du bois...

Ce sera comme un jour à bailler aux corneilles...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour  

Moi j'ai vécu une drôle de chose ce matin, mon réveil c'est cru encore à l'heure d'été et m'a sorti du lit à 5h du mat'...    :mouais:

Bien failli le fracasser celui-là...  

Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Moi j'ai vécu une drôle de chose ce matin, mon réveil c'est cru encore à l'heure d'été et m'a sorti du lit à 5h du mat'...  :mouais:
> 
> ...


Tu viens de te rendre compte que depuis cet été tu pars bosser une heure trop tôt ? 

'lut tous..


----------



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

Pour ça qu'il n'y avait personne au boulot 

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous (les femmes en premier, comme toujours :love::love: )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> (les femmes en premier, comme toujours :love::love: )



donc tu gardes le meilleur pour la fin ?


----------



## chroukin (8 Décembre 2005)

meeeeuuhhhh non 



Je suis du bon bord  , celui du verre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis du bon bord  , celui du verre



tu l'as vidé


----------



## valoriel (8 Décembre 2005)

BONJOUR tout le monde 






valo est un homme *heureux*  :love: :love:​


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> BONJOUR tout le monde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SALUT 
Et pourquoi est tu heureux dis moi mon bon Gaston?


----------



## valoriel (8 Décembre 2005)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi est tu heureux dis moi mon bon Gaston?


rapport à Jeanne 

je détaillerais peut être plus tard... mais pour l'instant, le seul qui croît savoir (WebO) se trompe


----------



## Patamach (8 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> rapport à Jeanne
> 
> je détaillerais peut être plus tard... mais pour l'instant, le seul qui croît savoir (WebO) se trompe



ca sent le polichinel dans le tiroir ca ... :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de te rendre compte que depuis cet été tu pars bosser une heure trop tôt ?
> 
> 'lut tous..




Hier il était à la bonne heure. Puis va savoir pourquoi, durant la nuit il a avancé d'une heure le salopio...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Décembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Hier il était à la bonne heure. Puis va savoir pourquoi, durant la nuit il a avancé d'une heure le salopio...



Y s'rait pas sous windows, ton réveil ? :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y s'rait pas sous windows, ton réveil ? :rateau:




Faudra que je vérifie.   

Il serait bien capable d'attraper un virus l'idiot...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonne journée


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel gooooooood...

Pression : 1011 bannibars en baisse
Température : -8,7°
% d'humidité : 30... 

Loups tout guillerets...

Ce sera comme un jour à sourire au retour du soleil...


----------



## chroukin (9 Décembre 2005)

Demain examen final de Human Resources (RH quoi  )

J'ai 0,12 points à avoir pour avoir la moyenne. Quid de ma soirée : réviser ou ne pas réviser ?  


Bonne journée à toutes et tous :love: 

Et téléchargez aMSN il est 'achement mieux maintenant


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

'lut...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2005)

toussestoutes...  

Ciel va faire beau...

Pression : 1020 pannobars en hausse
Température : -7,4°
% d'humidité : 25... 

Loups endormis...
Ce sera comme un jour à vous souhaiter un bon week-end...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Décembre 2005)

Salut tout le monde.  

Sa caille un peut mais il fait beau ici.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous

brrr, dans 3 heures je serai dans une maison où le c hauffage ne sera pas encore allumé !
Enfin, on va se réchauffer avec la corvée de bois et le crépitement des buches vaut toutes les installations de chauffage actuelles.


----------



## La mouette (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à vous tous  

Grand froid et grand soleil


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Décembre 2005)

EN GREVE...!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

*Les brebis sont en grève ?*
qu'on les envoie à l'abattoir !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as un vieux fond fasciste,*
> ma parole !!
> :afraid:
> :rateau:
> :sick:




*Ah euh oups*
héhéhéhéhéhé




 
:hein:







_Nous n'entrerons pas dans un débat approfondi sur le fascime, ce qui aurait pour fâcheuse conséquence de plomber l'ambiance guillerette et bon enfant de ce fil.
Cependant, je vais me permettre de vous faire un résumé de ce que j'en pense :_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

*Ouais et les chemises brunes*
ne vont pas du tout avec mon teint si délicat.






:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Cette journée commence bien, j'ai rien à faire.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Décembre 2005)

Je compati...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'était pour rire, bien entendu,*
> tu ferais je le sais un déplorable facho, un vrai raté une honte, tu tiendrais pas quinze minutes à la fac d'Assas !


 C'est le temps que j'ai dû y passer, je crois. 

 C'était pour alerter les étudiants sur les dangers d'une organisation dont le sigle rime avec "haine".

 

 Mais à la réflexion, j'aurais aimé y passer bien davantage de temps... Parce que je crains fort que quinze minutes n'aient justement pas suffit... :mouais: 

 :rateau:

 Sinon, à part ça, je viens de passer une nuit blanche, suite à un abus de bon café bien fort hier. :love:

 Je ne vais pas me coucher dans la journée, pour ne pas encore inverser mon rythme nycthéméral. 

 Donc, il ne me reste plus qu'à boire à nouveau du bon café pour tenir jusqu'à ce soir. :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu me dégoutes avec tes cochonneries !_
> :hein:
> :sick:


 *Et pourtant, certains te diraient que dans le cochon...*
Tout est bon.


----------



## chroukin (11 Décembre 2005)

Mesdames, mesdemooiselles, messieurs,

chroukin vous salue bien ! :love: :love:

Que ce dimanche soit pour vous aussi agréable qu'il le sera pour moi demain, je prépare le repas d'un anniversaire, avec surtout ledessert : mousse au chocolat maison et tarte aux pommes maison 

Je suis étudiant mais je sais faire à manger, alors j'en profite et fait profiter les autres. Des intéressés ? Viendez


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous 

Bon dimanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, à part ça, je viens de passer une nuit blanche, suite à un abus de bon café bien fort hier. :love:
> 
> Je ne vais pas me coucher dans la journée, pour ne pas encore inverser mon rythme nycthéméral.
> 
> Donc, il ne me reste plus qu'à boire à nouveau du bon café pour tenir jusqu'à ce soir. :love:




il est "au poil", ce post, tu peux faire "copier/coller", et le remettre tous les jours, ça donne une idée du mouvement perpétuel !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> il est "au poil", ce post, tu peux faire "copier/coller", et le remettre tous les jours !


 Tu es trop bon. 

 :love:

 Non point que je me lasse du bon café très fort...
 Ni du curieux plaisir, parfois, d'en abuser...
 Mais il est des plaisirs...
 Que l'on aime renouveler...


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Décembre 2005)

allez un appel au loin , une douce voix qui sourit , et encore un peu endormi ... mais tout cela n'est il qu'un rêve?


----------



## La mouette (11 Décembre 2005)

Bon vais reposer mon petit corps meurtri par la soirée de hier...:rateau: 

PS: le nano est out ?, ou c'est juste moi qui n'arrive pas à poster dessus ?? :mouais: 

:mouais:

Edit: alors suis banni du nano


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à toutes et tous


----------



## chroukin (12 Décembre 2005)

Idem 

La Mouette tu ne dois aps être banni du nano sinon tu serais prévenu quand même...

Enfin moi je l'ai su quand le texte que je tappais n'apparaissait plus dans le nano , et benjamin l'a signalé seulement parce que des membres ont demandé (dont toi il me semble ).


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

Bah ce n'est qu'un nano-ban


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah ce n'est qu'un nano-ban



C'est toujours mieux qu'une nano rexie ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Décembre 2005)

c'est toujours mieux que pascal78


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Ce post vous était offert par Pascal77._
> :love:
> Pascal77 c'est l'assurance garantie d'un calembour frais du jour tombant toujours au bon moment.
> _*Exigez Pascal77.*_
> ...



:mouais: Hum ... Tu persiffles, ou tu flattes, là ?


----------



## La mouette (12 Décembre 2005)

'Soir foule


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour toutes et tous


----------



## chroukin (13 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Arf je viens juste de me souvenir que je pars du Canada dans 7 jours exactement 

MAIS ! Direction la Floride et plus précisemment Miami Beach dans un mois environ 


Alors Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> Arf je viens juste de me souvenir que je pars du Canada dans 7 jours exactement
> 
> ...



Ben tu sais, Miami Beach au mois de janvier ... C'est pas grave si t'oublies ton maillot de bain, hein !


----------



## chroukin (13 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais j'y reste 6 mois... alors je pense pouvoir profiter des beaux jours


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> 
> Arf je viens juste de me souvenir que je pars du Canada dans 7 jours exactement
> 
> ...


 
Mais tu fais quoi dans la vie toi.... un BTS tourisme avec option bronzage (coeff 12) ???


----------



## chroukin (13 Décembre 2005)

3ème année d'Ecole Supérieure de Commerce


----------



## La mouette (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tous


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toi aussi ...


----------



## chroukin (15 Décembre 2005)

Mesdames Messieurs, bien le bonjour


----------



## Grug2 (15 Décembre 2005)

Réveil, bonne humeur, il fait encore nuit, café chaud, douche et mail romantique.
Commencer tranquillement cette belle journée qui s'annonce, un petit tour sur macgé&#8230;
&#8230;
&#8230;
&#8230;
et là Roberto nous fait une expo de l'interieur de ses toilettes ! :affraid: 

comme une envie de retourner me coucher moi&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (15 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> :love:
> :love:
> :love::love::love::love::love:
> ...


L'antéchrist !!!!!!


----------



## Grug2 (15 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *T'y connais rien en paysage bucolique.*
> 
> :hein: :rateau:


  

pour vos reveils culturels en douceur, utilisez : *Paysage bucolique fraicheur lavande marine*,
garanti sans zodeurs par Robert le vendeur.

:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2005)

Passage éclair juste pour vous dire BONJOUR


----------



## Dory (15 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour bonne journée et bon appétit à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour  

Bonne journée


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour les sondeurs sondés, adepte du sondage ...


----------



## Dory (17 Décembre 2005)

*Vous devez avoir soif .....*
*Bonne fin de journée.*


----------



## joubichou (17 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devez avoir soif .....*
> *Bonne fin de journée.*


a qui le dis tu,dans 6 minutes se 30 secondes c'est l'heure du pèrniflard


----------



## La mouette (17 Décembre 2005)

It's apéro time  

Santé


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche aussi.


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon dimanche


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Décembre 2005)

Je compte les bulles d'hier soir ... 
P'tain y en a beaucoup


----------



## chroukin (18 Décembre 2005)

Bon dimanche à *toutes* et à tous :love:

Là je suis plus à "quazi jusqu'à l'apéro" même plus "complètement dans l'apéro" qu'à l'aube et je me porte heu..... ben *on* me porte héhé :rateau:

Santé à *toutes* et à tous :love: 


Vous remarquerez que je fais de gros efforts pour tapper les lettres dans l'ordre


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour et bon dimanche à toutes et tous.


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

suis en train de regarder canal, ya luc Besson...
son film a l'air excellent !


----------



## chroukin (18 Décembre 2005)

Lequel ?


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Angel-A je crois


----------



## Dory (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.

Amusez vous bien.


----------



## joubichou (18 Décembre 2005)

plus que 10 minutes avant le perniflar


----------



## Pierrou (18 Décembre 2005)

Putain t'as au taquet toi ! :rateau:
fais comme moi, prends pas de montre ! 

_Pastis trop tôt, Pastis plus beau !_


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.
> 
> Amusez vous bien.



Idem


----------



## La mouette (18 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.
> 
> Amusez vous bien.




Toi aussi....tu as enlevé tes bottes


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonne journée, Bonne semaine...

 hello all


----------



## chroukin (19 Décembre 2005)

Ami(e)s lèves-tôt, je vous salue bien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et sus aux cafetières !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)

clope café

90, 89, 88, 87, 86, ...


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

Bières...

1, 2, 3...pluisieurs :rateau:


----------



## joubichou (19 Décembre 2005)

Merde il pleut,je vais rester cloué au sol,bonne journée quand même


----------



## supermoquette (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (19 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A cause du réchauffement climatique, les canons à neige se multiplient...



Moi qui croyais que le réchauffement des organes pouvait contrarier la libido. 
Heureusement qu'on a un scientifique sur MacGé


----------



## Pierrou (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


*Appelez Peter Jackson !! On a retrouvé la bite à King Kong ! *

:rateau:


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.

Sous la couette.. au travail.. sous la neige etc...


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


Que celui qui a servi de modèle se dénonce!!   :hein:


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Que celui qui a servi de modèle se dénonce!!   :hein:




Je le connais mais je suis pas une balance  

Allez bon appétit à plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Que celui qui a servi de modèle se dénonce!!   :hein:



Qué modèle, y a pas eu de modèle, ce personnage existe, c'est un des acteurs qui à tourné dans "Shame (ou Tarzoon) la honte de la jungle" !


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Que celui qui a servi de modèle se dénonce!!   :hein:



ok....


ok



:rose: :rose:


----------



## toys (20 Décembre 2005)

juste un teste merci


----------



## supermoquette (20 Décembre 2005)

Au boulot les flemmes


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

all

mal réveillé :sleep:


----------



## joubichou (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Décembre 2005)

Hello la foule:sleep:


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Décembre 2005)

'lut...

:sleep:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Alors, la pèche?? 

Je viens de recevoir mon bulletin du 1er trimestre, même en prépa ils en envoient encore 

Bon il est bien, mais quand même...


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Alors, la pèche??
> 
> Je viens de recevoir mon bulletin du 1er trimestre, même en prépa ils en envoient encore
> 
> Bon il est bien, mais quand même...



c'est mignon tout plein, ça...


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.
Que vous souhaiter de plus----une bonne fin de journée agréable....


----------



## sylko (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous.
> Que vous souhaiter de plus----une bonne fin de journée agréable....


 
Merci! De même...  


Arghhhh, ces bottes! Je fais une fixation dessus. :rateau:


----------



## NED (20 Décembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci! De même...
> 
> 
> Arghhhh, ces bottes! Je fais une fixation dessus. :rateau:


fétichiste Sylko?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Pourtant parfois on voit pas que les bottes ...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Décembre 2005)

Héhé, Toi aussi Ned t'es passsé à l'avatar de Noël ? :rateau:


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

> Pourtant parfois on voit pas que les bottes ...



C'est vrai il suffit de suivre.... et ....tu trouves comment le reste?


----------



## Patamach (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai il suffit de suivre.... et ....tu trouves comment le reste?



Je n'ai pas suivi ...
mais suis pret à combler le retard.


----------



## Dory (20 Décembre 2005)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, Toi aussi Ned t'es passsé à l'avatar de Noël ? :rateau:




Les duels doivent êtres folklo avec le bruit des clochettes et les bonnets !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai il suffit de suivre.... et ....tu trouves comment le reste?




Le reste me semble très bien également ...


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> .tu trouves comment le reste?




:mouais: pas terrible...


----------



## Nobody (20 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai il suffit de suivre.... et ....tu trouves comment le reste?



Les genoux, tu veux dire?

J'adore!!!   :love: :love: :love:


  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Salut all


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

Tu as l'air mieux réveillé qu'hier !


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'air mieux réveillé qu'hier !




Tu trouves ?  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves ?  :rateau:




Oh tu sais je me trompe souvent alors ... :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (21 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh tu sais je me trompe souvent alors ... :rateau:




Vais mettre un doigt dans la prise de courant, juste pour voir s'il reste un peu de vie dans ce petit corps, usé par la vie ....

:rateau: 

:rose: 

suis à 0.1 % de taux d'activité...donc pas encore complètement mort  :mouais:


----------



## Dory (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

je vois que ça se lève tard un posteur


----------



## La mouette (22 Décembre 2005)

Hello all 

C'est quoi tard ?


----------



## piro (22 Décembre 2005)

salut à tous, une belle journée grise s'annonce.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2005)

Meuh non, pas grise, à Nantes il fait presque beau !


----------



## chroukin (22 Décembre 2005)

Hello all 

Grand beau ici en Corrèze (à Ussac si certains connaissent). Seul bémol : je suis sur le PC de la maison et ce put**** de clavier tout dur Dell m'emmer***

Et là hop je vais appeler Apple pour changer le PB, pas mal hein ? 

@+


----------



## iDiot (22 Décembre 2005)

Chalut 

J'ose pas ouvrir les rideau :rose: Doit faire surêment moche... :hein: 

Dans une heure, visite médicale  

NOOOOOOOOOOON pas dans les fesses (la piqure hein...   ) 

_J'espere que j'aurais droit à une zolie nurse _ :hosto: _Comme dans les film... _ :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous (et toutes hein Dory  )  

Fait froid aujourd'hui... mais moins qu'hier... et que demain??


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour all


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour la foule


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Décembre 2005)

boys & girls...


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

Put*** de décallage horaire ...

Ca me fait me réveiller super tôt tous les jours , et même pas fatigué


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

> Bonjour à tous (et toutes hein Dory


 
Délicate attention merci...:rose: 

Bonjour et bonne fin d'après midi à toutes et tous.


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

Hé Dory, t'as pas froid aux échasses par ce temps çi ?


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

> Hé Dory, t'as pas froid aux échasses par ce temps çi ?


 


Tu fréquentes trop les bécasses toi....on dit jambes et je n'ai pas froid merci.


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

Hahahahaha Pierrou


----------



## joubichou (23 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Tu fréquentes trop les bécasses toi....on dit jambes et je n'ai pas froid merci.


HOULA quel répondant,et belles gambettes on peut dire


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

ouah c'est clair... 

J'ai plus qu'à demander un autre casque moi!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

Y'en a déjà qui se réveillent ? Chu pas couché, moi ????


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

tu m'as l'air un peu déphasé toi....:love:


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonne fin de soirée ..

Amusez vous bien..


----------



## Pierrou (23 Décembre 2005)

merki, toi aussi !  :love:


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Merci Roberto.

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.

Je sais je suis matinale....


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Hello all


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour la foule


----------



## chroukin (24 Décembre 2005)

Et joyeux Noël

Ce sera le seul post où je mettrais joyeux Noël


----------



## stephane6646 (24 Décembre 2005)

je souhaite aussi un joyeux noêl à tous les macusers de macgénération


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :
> Bon courage à ceux et celles qui bossent dans des boutiques !!
> :afraid:


Et joyeux noêl aux boutiques aussi tant qu'on y est


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Une pensée émue pour toutes ces pauvres bouteilles qui vont être vidées aujourd'hui


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> je souhaite aussi un joyeux noêl à tous les macusers de macgénération




Et aux noms macusers aussi...si si y en a


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une pensée émue pour toutes ces pauvres bouteilles qui vont être vidées aujourd'hui




Et une autre pour les cuvettes de WC qui vont se remplir.


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Et une autre pour les cuvettes de WC qui vont se remplir.


Et aux préservatifs qui vont y disparaitre ....


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Et aux préservatifs qui vont y disparaitrent ....



:love: :love: :love: :love: 

Le grimper au sapin


----------



## jo_6466 (24 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une pensée émue pour toutes ces pauvres bouteilles qui vont être vidées aujourd'hui



Heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme nous pour étaler leur souffrance dans l'année...


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme nous pour étaler leur souffrance dans l'année...



C'est vrai il faut en parler....


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Décembre 2005)

apero à l'eau , joyeux nono


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*Un anniversaire ça se fête non ?*
Et justement, ce soir on fête la naissance de Jésus.

Donc, l'apéro continue.


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Un anniversaire ça se fête non ?*
> Et justement, ce soir on fête la naissance de Jésus.
> 
> Donc, l'apéro continue.


C'est pour ça que je suis toujours au bar :love:


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Etat des lieux à 23h20...

ça va....:rateau: 

Ici le bar à vous le bar


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

C'est pas le père nowel qui va m'empêcher de poster le soir de nowel


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Il est à la maison le papa nowel...'tain il a une descente...j'aimerais pas la remonter à vélo :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

Wouhaouuuuuu

Faut s'accrocher pour tout descendre


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Décembre 2005)

LA NUIT SALUE LE JOUR ET LE CONTINUE EN UN RÊVE
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3564570&postcount=12149


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Joyeux noël.  :love:


----------



## La mouette (25 Décembre 2005)

Hello all 

Même pas mal ce matin :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2005)

Pour moi légere irritation au contact des vapeurs d'alcool du gibier qui mijotte dans ma cuisine...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

pas super la damassine à l'apéro


----------



## richard-deux (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas super la damassine à l'apéro



 Il faut avoir le foie solide.  

Sinon, je suis à la badoit.

Quand je pense que la semaine prochaine, on remet cela. 

Je n'ai plus 20 ans.:rateau:


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas super la damassine à l'apéro



De Pleujouse ou de Miécourt?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> De Pleujouse ou de Miécourt?


y s'y connait le bougre ! de bure 1997  mais la vraie est de la baroche


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> y s'y connait le bougre ! de bure 1997  mais la vraie est de la baroche



Mais Pleujouse et Miécourt ne se trouvent-ils pas dans la région de la Baroche?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

pas bure


----------



## Nobody (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pas bure



Ah! Zokay. J'ai comprendu quoi toi voulu dire maintenant.
Désolé: j'ai un peu de mal ce matin... c'est fin de cuite et une autre qui se profile très sérieusement à l'horizon...
 :sleep: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2005)

mais y a une place d'armes à bure


----------



## Pierrou (25 Décembre 2005)

OUais, puisqu'on parle d'heure de l'apéro sur ce thread.... ça se rapproche là ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais y a une place d'armes à bure



Y a pas une robe, aussi, la bas ? :rateau:


C'est cette porte ? Merci, je sors !


----------



## toys (26 Décembre 2005)

j'ai beaux être matinal j'ai mal!:rose:


----------



## La mouette (26 Décembre 2005)

salut les rescapés


----------



## mikoo (26 Décembre 2005)

:rateau:


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.

Amusez vous bien je vais gouter un foie gras aux figues...sans compter le reste...


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.
> 
> Amusez vous bien je vais gouter un foie gras aux figues...sans compter le reste...


Bernard ?


----------



## Dory (26 Décembre 2005)

> Bernard ?



 peut être Jules...


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Hello all !


----------



## duracel (27 Décembre 2005)

Ça neige chez moi, et ça glisse.......


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ça neige chez moi, et ça glisse.......



Grand soleil chez moi youpi!

P.S: Bonjour la foule.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2005)

bonjour les gens...:sleep: 
y caille aussi, ici. je me réveille en buvant mon café tranquille devant mon Mac, mes filles sont en train de jouer et de se raconter des histoires.... une matinée comme beaucoup d'autres; agréable quoi !!  
bonne journée !!

P.S : va falloir bosser à un moment ou un autre... mais on va y aller tout doucement


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2005)

Travail de la journée : préparer le boulot de la journée de demain ... Ben voilà, c'est fait ! L'avantage de commencer tôt, c'est que la fin de la journée arrive plus tôt aussi ! Là, j'ai "quartier libre" jusqu'à demain, mais demain, j'aurais beau me lever tôt ... 

Sinon, ici, on peut pas encore dire qu'il neige, il "floconne", le gazon tourne doucement au vert blanchâtre ... Ou au blanc verdâtre, ch'sais pas trop.


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

Hello bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## valoriel (27 Décembre 2005)

coucou les gens...



il neige par ici ​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il neige par ici ​



par la aussi  

​


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Salut all


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2005)

:sleep: :sleep: 
'lut m'sieurs, dames....:sleep: :sleep:
...vite un café...


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2005)

Ciel d'azur dans nos contrées... :style:


----------



## Dory (28 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous.




 Dory


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous.


  Dory
Pffff ... quelles jambes! ... je n'arrête pas de me retourner dessus ... dans la rue je veux dire!... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

Hello all


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour les gens !
Nouvelle chaise, rien à glander au bureau, ça sent le floodage aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ça manque un peu de blanc...*
> 
> Ciel d'azur dans nos contrées... :style:



Y a toujours ton Mac, pour le blanc, sinon, fait un saut à la maison, t'en prendra un seau dans le jardin


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous  Belle journée aujourd'hui, bien que fraiche.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.  

Put... il caille aujourd'hui... faites attention au verglas.


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour all


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2005)

Hello la foule


----------



## tirhum (30 Décembre 2005)

gentes dames, messieurs, bien le bonjour !! 
la neige est en train de recouvrir la ville (Rouen) depuis plusieures heures...  
ça tombe à fond !!


----------



## G2LOQ (30 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> gentes dames, messieurs, bien le bonjour !!
> la neige est en train de recouvrir la ville (Rouen) depuis plusieures heures...
> ça tombe à fond !!



 Ca semble te faire plaisir. Ces bonnes vielles glissade sur le macadam&#8230;Bah moi, ça ne me manque pas ! Grand soleil pour moi, ouf !


----------



## Dory (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjjour à toutes et tous.
Il a gelé dans la nuit ..attention aux glissades


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*Euh Coccyx*
ça risque moins d'évoquer le verglas qu'autre chose...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh Coccyx*
> ça risque moins d'évoquer le verglas qu'autre chose...





Comme disait un copain : "Si un jour tu te fais casser le pot, bouches-toi les oreilles, tu n'entendras pas les morceaux tomber !" 

  

Bonne journée les gens !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*Ah ben merde alors*
pourquoi elle a édité son message dory ?

Parce que du coup, on comprend plus pourquoi je parle de coxisse.




_Vous voulez que je vous dise ? Je crois que dory, elle m'aime pas._






:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dis cela pour avoir des MP alarmés et désolés*
> et tu as raison d'utiliser un tel stratagème : ça marche en général.
> 
> :love:




*Ah oui mais du même coup*
par esprit de contradiction elle ne va pas le faire.


_voilà, je suis triste, c'est horrible, je veux mourire._


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

*Toujours pas de MP*
rien sur ichat non plus.

Je vais me prendre en otage et commencer à m'infliger des sévices corporels.


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2005)

Hello all 

Y a du terrorisme prive et perso. en cours ici...

Pour la rançon je donne quelques canettes vides et 1 franc  :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Suisse ?
> Pacifique ?




Hollandais 

Pas méchant pour un sou...


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2005)

'lut les aminches !  
la neige est fondue, partie, c'est dommage parce que c'est uniquement quand il y en a que la ville devient silencieuse...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a du terrorisme ici...
> Pour la rançon je donne quelques canettes vides et 1 franc  :sleep:




*Tu vois ça !?*
Moi qui suis si gentil et qui aime tellement les gens.

J'offre mon amitié à tout va comme la fleur offre son pollen à tout vent et personne n'en veut.


----------



## valoriel (31 Décembre 2005)




----------



## G2LOQ (31 Décembre 2005)

Bijour


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

Bon juste des traces de blanc sur le toit en face de chez Smith...   

Vite filer dans la cuisine préparer le dessert....   


BOnne JOurnée... 



*PS*: Purfils tu tiens le bon BOut... Over Over ...


----------



## Grug2 (31 Décembre 2005)

question existentielle au reveil, matin du 31 :
que faire du mari de sa maitresse le soir du réveillon ?


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> question existentielle au reveil, matin du 31 :
> que faire du mari de sa maitresse le soir du réveillon ?





    LE mettre dans le congélo ou sur le palier... Dur dur...


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> question existentielle au reveil, matin du 31 :
> que faire du mari de sa maitresse le soir du réveillon ?





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> LE mettre dans le congélo ou sur le palier... Dur dur...




mettre un somnifère dans son 148ème verre d'apéro...


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> mettre un somnifère dans son *148ème verre d'apéro..*.




Pfioufffffffffff  ça fait long touts ces verres d'apéro...  On peut le mettre dans le premier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

T'inquiète pas, normalement, vers le quinzième ou vingtième apéro, il ne doit plus trop avoir besoin de somnifère


----------



## tirhum (31 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pfioufffffffffff  ça fait long touts ces verres d'apéro...  On peut le mettre dans le premier...





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète pas, normalement, vers le quinzième ou vingtième apéro, il ne doit plus trop avoir besoin de somnifère




c'est ce que je voulais dire... il est dangereux de mêler alcool et médicaments, il serait dommage de voir Columbo débarquer et gacher ta soirée...


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas mis el nez ici tiens :rose:

Comme j'aime pas enfreindre les règles (concernant les horaires) je viens poster ici mes remerciements pour le boulage de la nuit dernière dans le post des user's de la nuit (http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3575364&postcount=12240)

Donc ce soir je fais encore fêter dignement cette nouvelle année et j'en profite pour vous demander à toutes et à tous de faire attention sur la route, pas plus de 4g dans le sang  

Allez, prudence au volant = plus d'amusement, et bon réveillon


----------



## mado (31 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> question existentielle au reveil, matin du 31 :
> que faire du mari de sa maitresse le soir du réveillon ?




Si tu trouves tu me dis ?


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> question existentielle au reveil, matin du 31 :
> que faire du mari de sa maitresse le soir du réveillon ?


Je voudrais un rencard avec ma maitresse .... je t'envoye ma femme pour le mari!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> question existentielle au reveil, matin du 31 :
> que faire du mari de sa maitresse le soir du réveillon ?



autre question, que se pose le mari en question, cette fois : "Que faire de l'amant de sa femme, le soir du réveillon ?"


----------



## Pierrou (31 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi je dis... 

*Tous dans le placard !*


----------



## jo_6466 (31 Décembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> autre question, que se pose le mari en question, cette fois : "Que faire de l'amant de sa femme, le soir du réveillon ?"


Moi je lui fais prendre la température de la neige  ...


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

tien pour une foi je doit être a peut près dans les temps pour posté ici!!

j'ai rien de spécial a dire mais bon ça change pas de d'hab.

si se n'est que se coup si je suis dans les heures.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Pareil, je tiens une forme étonnante ! Le jour s'est levé sur une nouvelle année, et j'ain une bonne demi-douzaine de bouteilles qui ne pensaient pas passer l'année qui sont en sursis ! On va fêter ça à l'apéro !


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut tout le monde. 

Une bien belle première journée 2006.  

Bonne année.


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

je vous souhaite tous de passer une agréable journée, année, comme celle qui vient de débuter pour moi...

Affaire à suivre...
mais je suis là : heureuse ! fatiguée mais heureuse...


----------



## Nephou (1 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> fatiguée mais heureuse...



ça fait toujours ça la première fois :love:

à part ça : 

*« Debout là dedans ! »
*
_y'a une nouvelle année à parcourir_


----------



## MACcossinelle (1 Janvier 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ça fait toujours ça la première fois :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> je vous souhaite tous de passer une agréable journée, année, comme celle qui vient de débuter pour moi...
> 
> Affaire à suivre...
> mais je suis là : heureuse ! fatiguée mais heureuse...


9h00 mais t'es starbée ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2006)

Là ménant, le jour vient de se lever, et l'ami Ricoré s'est fait envoyer aux pelottes ! Qu'on ne me parle plus de manger avant une semaine. Réveillon d'enfert, mais nous étions dix, et notre amie s'est un peu gourée dans ses comptes, elle à fait pour trente ! Bon, couché à cinq heures, levé à midi et demi, plus l'habitude, moi ! :casse: :hosto:

En tout cas, bonne année à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trop mangé.
> Je vais faire un café.
> :sleep:
> :love:


T'as même pas fini les spaghetti alla matriciana, pourtant j'en ai mis du peccorino de first quality


----------



## Grug2 (1 Janvier 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Si tu trouves tu me dis ?


en fait il suffit de le laisser à la maison  :love:

Bonne année à tous


----------



## valoriel (1 Janvier 2006)

coucou et

*BONNE ANNEE​*
 ​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi est-ce qu'on s'empiffre toujours à Noël et au jour de l'an ?  

'tain, j'ai encore les dents du fonds qui baignent :sick: :hosto:

Bon après-midi les gens


----------



## valoriel (1 Janvier 2006)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi est-ce qu'on s'empiffre toujours à Noël et au jour de l'an ?


pas besoins de telles occasions pour bien bouffer :rose:


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2006)

Bon c'est fini la rigolade... :rateau:   Au boulot bande de feignants...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Pourquoi ?

Certains étaient en vacances ???


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

Hello all !


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Pffff se faire réveiller violemment  pas la sonnerie de l'interphone...Merci la Poste...:mouais: 
ça vous mets la tête en vrac!! J'ouvre donc la porte, alors que je suis tout juste sorite du lit (en 4ième vitesse), à un beau jeune homme de la Poste... :rose:   
Mais bon c'est un cadeau de Noël qu'il vient m'apporter...!!!    

Pour la journée pas trop de projet...  

Bonne journée à tous! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

'jour...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'jour...



...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ...



'lut l'ange...


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour la foule


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pffff se faire réveiller violemment  pas la sonnerie de l'interphone...Merci la Poste...:mouais:
> ça vous mets la tête en vrac!! J'ouvre donc la porte, alors que je suis tout juste sorite du lit (en 4ième vitesse), à un beau jeune homme de la Poste... :rose:
> Mais bon c'est un cadeau de Noël qu'il vient m'apporter...!!!
> 
> ...



C'est le postier, le cadeau ? :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le postier, le cadeau ? :rateau:



Nan!!!! pffff  :rose:  
Le colis qu'il m'a apporté!!! :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ?
> 
> Certains étaient en vacances ???



Absolument, certains y étaient


----------



## supermoquette (2 Janvier 2006)

tu as fais un cadeau au postier ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

des posts jumeaux...je vois double..et j'ai rien bu...'tain ça c'est de la rentabilité trogno-capitaliste :love:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu as fais un cadeau au postier ?


Mais NooOoon!!!!


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2006)

Hello 'vrybody !!   

elle se réveille, elle aussi.....


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Absolument, certains y étaient


d'ailleurs, certains y sont toujours... 





... en vacances​


----------



## macelene (2 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Hello 'vrybody !!
> 
> elle se réveille, elle aussi.....



Y'en a qui ont de la chance...


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Hello 'vrybody !!
> 
> elle se réveille, elle aussi.....




Il regarde quoi le nounours ?? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il regarde quoi le nounours ?? :mouais:




tu veux sa place....?


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu veux sa place....?




:rateau: ouais :love: :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

Marrant, ça, juste quand j'arrive dans ce thread, j'entend ma femme : "Tu veux un punch, Pascal ?"

- "Mais si tu veux, ma chérie !" :rose: mais :love: quand même !


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, ça, juste quand j'arrive dans ce thread, j'entend ma femme : "Tu veux un punch, Pascal ?"
> 
> - "Mais si tu veux, ma chérie !" :rose: mais :love: quand même !


 
Reus'ment que tu t'appelles pas pilatte...


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Reus'ment que tu t'appelles pas pilatte...




Tu t'éloignes....:mouais: fatigué ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> fatigué ?


il bosse lui


----------



## La mouette (2 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> il bosse lui





Je bosse moi Môssieur !!

Je bosse sur moi-même...je bosse pour chasser cette envie de tous vous bannir .... 

..
..
..
.
.


Même pas vrai


----------



## valoriel (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse moi Môssieur !!


oui, mais lui il est traumatisé


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'éloignes....:mouais: fatigué ?



Ouais :mouais: Dans le temps, il abrasait, maintenant, il "ponce" !


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

'lut la compagnie ! 
fin des vacances, retour à l'école pour ma fille ... et hop !! une de débarrassée !! 
pour mon autre fille faut attendre encore un peu...:bebe: 
un peu de tranquilité...vais pouvoir bosser, trop chouette....
:mouais: :hein:
préfère les vacances quand mes filles sont là toutes les deux....:love: :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami!



Salami au loukoum !


----------



## macelene (3 Janvier 2006)

Reprendre le chemin...


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Reprendre le chemin...



Salut à tous 

Bonne journée macelene


----------



## valoriel (3 Janvier 2006)

bonjour tout le monde

un p'tit coucou de la bibliothèque...

dur dur de reprendre le chemin de la fac!!  :hein: :hein:​


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Janvier 2006)

'lut...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2006)

*je vais*
aux toilettes


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *je vais*
> aux toilettes



à la semaine prochaine....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> à la semaine prochaine....



Ne le presse donc pas comme ça !


----------



## lumai (3 Janvier 2006)

Grasse mat' gigantesque pour le dernier jour de vacances... :sleep: :love:
Et à priori une bonne journée qui s'annonce !


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La dernière grasse-mat' que j'ai fait, c'était la dernière fois que mon Pouloucha était un peu malade, donc un peu fatigué, et qu'il a émergé à 8:16.



l'a une de ces "bouilles"!! ça sent le rusé ça....!!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Voilà : *"rusé"*, c'est le mot que je cherchais !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mouais, du genre (avant hier) :
 -"bon tu te concentres sur ce que tu fais, sinon je coupe la télé"!! 
elle se retourne...l'air malicieux...
- " ...en deux papa ?!!   
-.....!!! :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

partouze land ?


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Never land avec Bamby en embuscade


----------



## Dory (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée  à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée  à toutes et tous.




 Dory


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

Cool on peut poster jusqu'à 00:00 ici et reposter dans users de la nuit après 

De quoi s'amuser en gros


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Cool on peut poster jusqu'à 00:00 ici et reposter dans users de la nuit après
> 
> De quoi s'amuser en gros



:love: t'as retrouvé ton carré perdu !!


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: hello all ! :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> mon Pouloucha



Tiens, ils font le Roberto Vendez en plusieurs tailles, maintenant ? 

:love:


----------



## tirhum (4 Janvier 2006)

bonjour tous...:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

Ma moto a refusée de démarrer ce matin.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2006)

Bien fait


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Janvier 2006)

Hello à tous bonne matinée!  ... bien entamée vu l'heure...:rose:


----------



## toys (4 Janvier 2006)

le mec qui a inventé le matin a par la même occasion loupé une graçe mat qu'il aurais mieux fait de prendre.

en tout cas je sais pas si s'est le même qui a inventé la tête dans le cul mais ils ont dut bossé en partenaria.


----------



## Patamach (4 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bien fait


----------



## valoriel (4 Janvier 2006)

'lut


----------



## Dory (4 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir Valo et tous les autres


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: hello all! :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (5 Janvier 2006)

bonjour à tous !!
ceux qui bossent   et ceux qui ne bossent pas   ceux qui se lèvent, ceux qui se couchent (y'en a ?) et puis tout les autres....


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Hello  :sleep:


----------



## valoriel (5 Janvier 2006)

quelques flocons éparses sur Paris...

... et deux heures de conduite catastrophique 

et vous, bonne journée?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2006)

On constate une certaine continuité dans l'idée générale, ici !


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Il fait encore jour ? :sleep:


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> quelques flocons éparses sur Paris...
> 
> ... et deux heures de conduite catastrophique
> 
> et vous, bonne journée?


Rude journée ,5 heures a faire le con dans un cèdre sous la neige ,vivement l'apéro


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> quelques flocons éparses sur Paris...
> 
> ... et deux heures de conduite catastrophique
> 
> et vous, bonne journée?




J'attend la nuit


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'attend la nuit


J'aime pas la nuit,je dois etre nyctaphobe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Je fais ma distribution de coups de boule, bonne soirée :love:.


----------



## chroukin (5 Janvier 2006)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ma distribution de coups de boule, bonne soirée :love:.


Ben c'est gentil à toi, surtout que tu as remonté le fil super haut 

Bon ben plus que 50 minutes avant minuit, après je vais me coucher


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2006)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ma distribution de coups de boule, bonne soirée :love:.


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Je fais ma distribution de coups de boule, bonne soirée :love:.



Merci Merci!


----------



## tirhum (6 Janvier 2006)

'llo 'vrybody !!  
prêts pour attaquer la journée ?......  
réveillez vous doucement pour pas vous froisser un muscle.....  :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (6 Janvier 2006)

la foule


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

M'sieurs dames


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2006)

Salami!


----------



## chroukin (6 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salami!


Pas compris  :hein:


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.


Merci Dory toi au moins t'es gentille


----------



## Dory (6 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Merci Dory toi au moins t'es gentille



Merci Joubichou mais tout le monde l'est sur le forum ..chacun à sa manière ..


----------



## valoriel (6 Janvier 2006)

un p'tit coucou  de la fac

bonne fin de journée à tous


----------



## La mouette (7 Janvier 2006)

Hello all ! 

Bon week end


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Janvier 2006)

*Tiens, Roberto poste*
tard aujourd'hui.



:mouais:


----------



## chroukin (7 Janvier 2006)

Moi je dis chapeau bas à Roberto  car deux ans sans dormir complètement, ça laisse des traces à vie ça


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon week-end tout le monde !
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...



Et ta soeur, ça va ?


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A part que je n'ai pas fait une nuit complète depuis plus de deux ans, je ne me sens pas spécialement fatigué...


Au vu de ton avatar ça a pas l'air ....    :love:


----------



## valoriel (7 Janvier 2006)

le coucou du samedi


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Un bon dimanche à tous et toutes.


----------



## La mouette (8 Janvier 2006)

Hello tout le monde


----------



## tirhum (8 Janvier 2006)

'lut mes mignons(es)... 
il fait un temps de saison ici, c'est à dire qu'il pleut !!... pour changer :mouais: :mouais:
mais il ne pleut que 2 fois dans l'année dans ma belle contrée verdoyante.....une fois 300 jours et une fois cinquante jours    
le reste de l'année il fait parfois beau !!


----------



## supermoquette (8 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Hé SM, tu as vu ?_


Quoi, sur mon bureau ??


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2006)

salut les poulettes


----------



## chroukin (8 Janvier 2006)

La galette des rois était trop cuite


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> La galette des rois était trop cuite



Au moment de couper la galette des rois le couteau a buté sur la "fève" .... pffffffffff cette année c'est raté pour la surprise ..


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

mouarf j'vais m'en taper un bon bout cet aprem moi, encore ! 

Vive la frangipane !


----------



## G2LOQ (8 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Vive la frangipane !



Tu n'es pas du sud hein?


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

Le week-end est pratiquement fini  
Bonne reprise pour demain.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Le week-end est pratiquement fini
> Bonne reprise pour demain.



Ah non, repassage et coûture c'était aujourd'hui.


----------



## Burzum (8 Janvier 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, repassage et coûture c'était aujourd'hui.



je ne dirai rien


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2006)

hop la on est avant l'aube donc sa roule.

bon qui a voler le marchand de sable merde de crotte si une personne le voie qu'il passe ala maison faut que l'on discute un poil avec monsieur je fait pas mon taf en entier, et monsieur j'oublie toujous les mêmes (j'ai pris un abonement a vie pourtant.


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2006)

Hello all !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Janvier 2006)

J'ai oublié de manger une galette hier... .... l'année est foutue, foutue.. foutue.....
Avec le verrou de la porte que j'ai fermé qu'une seule fois ce matin c'est foutu .. toute ma famille va mourir..


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

'lut !!   
...faim moi !! :hein:


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2006)

pas de soleil chez vous ?   
je vous en donne un peu....








vivement l'été...


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> pas de soleil chez vous ?
> je vous en donne un peu....
> 
> 
> ...


fameuses galettes la belle ... j'y chercherais bien la fève moi ...  


.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour all !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Janvier 2006)

Hello Mouette !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2006)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2006)

'llo 'vrybody !!  
encore une journée qui s'annonce.....euh.... qui s'annonce.....qui commence quoi !!!


----------



## Dory (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.



A toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonne fin de journée les amis .


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de journée les amis .



 à toi aussi


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.




Tiens une revenante


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## valoriel (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami!


chorizo?


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:






Allez hop, on est mercredi, le milieu de la semaine, et le jour des enfants  

*
Bonne journée à tous !*​


----------



## La mouette (11 Janvier 2006)

Hello all !


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2006)

Salami tutti


----------



## bens (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour  et belle journée à tous !


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Janvier 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> &#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;



A cette heure-la au Japon c'est meme &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;&#12290;


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Janvier 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> A cette heure-la au Japon c'est meme &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;&#12290;



Et bientôt &#12371;&#12435;&#12400;&#12435;&#12399;&#12290;


----------



## tirhum (11 Janvier 2006)

B'jour à tous !  
déjà envie d'aller me recoucher.......:sleep: :sleep: 
ppfff...mercredi jour des enfants.....j'vais courir encore partout aujourd'hui !!!!  :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et bientôt &#12371;&#12435;&#12400;&#12435;&#12399;&#12290;



Bientôt il faudra un dictionnaire Franco-Japonais pour naviguer sur MacGé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bientôt il faudra un dictionnaire Franco-Japonais pour naviguer sur MacGé...



Moshi moshi ?  

:mouais:


----------



## joubichou (11 Janvier 2006)

OU un petit KICHIDUHODUMA


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

Mon vieux maître, Taka Tirésapetoku, m'interdit ces facilités, d'où ce simple "allo ?"


----------



## Grug2 (11 Janvier 2006)

Arrgl, j'essaye de mettre à jour mon Blog, mais j'ai le ternette qui rame&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai l'modem, qu'est trop blème,
la disquette, qu'est pas nette,
le CD, décédé,
l'Firewire, qui se tire
le cordon, qu'est pas bon,
et l'écran, qu'est à cran
Ma souris, a péri,
mon clavier, est crevé,
l'disque dur, une pelure,
l'USB, qu'est bombé,
le joystick, fait la nique

Ah mon dieu qu'c'est embêtant, de ne pas être un crack !
Ah mon dieu qu'c'est embêtant de n'être qu'un débutant !


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon appétit à toutes et tous.


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Hello all



Vache! T'es un lêve tôt toi!

&#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;&#12290;


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

Bon alors qu'est ce qu'on boit !??


----------



## valoriel (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors qu'est ce qu'on boit !??


j'en suis au martini gin...


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Moi à l'Irish coffee....il fait froid.


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

Tequila-coca


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors qu'est ce qu'on boit !??




Tout sauf de l'eau


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors qu'est ce qu'on boit !??



rhum sec "Bologne" (distillerie sur Basse-Terre; Guadeloupe....)


----------



## Burzum (12 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> rhum sec "Bologne" (distillerie sur Basse-Terre; Guadeloupe....)



Ma préférence va nettement au "Père Labat" ou au "Neisson"


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Faut que je finisse de digérer cette fondue 


Et la pomme


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

c'est reparti pour une nouvelle journée de travail. Enfin demain ça ira mieux. Passez tous une bonne journée.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.  

Passez une bonne journée.


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2006)

b'jour tout le monde !  
bon z'allez, encore une magnifique journée qui s'annonce à essayer de rattraper mon retard et finir le boulot dans les délais z'impartis !! :hein:  
un café, remettre les neurones en route....quitter Macgé... et se sera parti !!


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Le soleil vient de se lever on est heureux de retrouver&#8230;Heu&#8230;Je sais pas quoi encore, mais comme disent nos amis anglais: Have a nice day


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et pour les superstitieux...tentez votre chance....


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et pour les superstitieux...tentez votre chance....



C'est vrai, en plus j'ai un chat noir dans le coin...


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Hello la foule


----------



## Nexka (13 Janvier 2006)

Hein!!! :affraid: Sérieux, on est un vendredi 13!!!!  
Oula oula je retourne me coucher moi!!!  

Bonjours à tous quand même :love:


----------



## bens (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde  !!!
passez une bonne journée !!!


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.


----------



## joubichou (13 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.


itou


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hein!!! :affraid: Sérieux, on est un vendredi 13!!!!
> Oula oula je retourne me coucher moi!!!
> Bonjours à tous quand même :love:


Cela fait 13 vendredi que je pense à ce vendredi 13 ...... j'ai les boules


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait 13 vendredi que je pense à ce vendredi 13 ...... j'ai les boules


 Il reste 1h29 minutes


Tenir, tenir :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il reste 1h29 minutes
> Tenir, tenir :rateau:


n'aie crainte ... je les tiens fermement ..  

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> n'aie crainte ... je les tiens fermement ..
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:




Les ewoks ?


----------



## Burzum (13 Janvier 2006)

Pensée du soir : "Toute la vie est une affaire de choix. Cela commence par : "la tétine ou le téton ?" Et cela s'achève par : "Le chêne ou le sapin ?"


----------



## La mouette (13 Janvier 2006)

Chêne sur sapin....c'est bien ....


----------



## valoriel (13 Janvier 2006)

on propose encore des apéros à cette heure?


----------



## Jec (14 Janvier 2006)

ah m...on est samedi !? C'est vrai ça !?! J'fais quoi là .. 

Bon ben bonjour à tous.. vivement l'apéro ...


----------



## Dory (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Janvier 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> :sleep:




:sleep:

:sleep:

:sleep:


----------



## Jose Culot (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous...encore une belle journée....Comment il fait chez vous ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est un concours de vibromasseurs ??
> 
> :rose:




 Hein ?  qu'est-ce qu'elle a ? Ta s½ur ?  


:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  



			
				Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...encore une belle journée....Comment il fait chez vou ?



Beau mais très froid...


----------



## Jec (14 Janvier 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous...encore une belle journée....Comment il fait chez vou ?



Pas un nuage... magnifique !!





Je passe un moment au bureau et je saute sur les skis !! 
:rateau:


----------



## La mouette (14 Janvier 2006)

Hello all !


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2006)

Bonzour, bonzour !!  
que votre week-end soit agréable.....


----------



## Burzum (14 Janvier 2006)

HELLO  
bon week-end
profitez à fond... la vie est courte...


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Janvier 2006)

Saucisse aux choux, nuance


----------



## valoriel (14 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami!


chorizo?


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.  

Ca pèle encore se matin...


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Janvier 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Burzum (15 Janvier 2006)

salut


----------



## joubichou (15 Janvier 2006)

coucou tous


----------



## Dory (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous et bon dimanche


----------



## tirhum (15 Janvier 2006)

bonzour, bonzour !!  
bon .... un tour au marché et préparation du repas....:rateau:


----------



## Dory (15 Janvier 2006)

Très beau temps chez moi....une invitation à sortir.. flaner ...

Bonne fin d'après midi à toutes et tous.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Très beau temps chez moi....une invitation à sortir.. flaner ...
> 
> Bonne fin d'après midi à toutes et tous.



J'ai toujours pensé qu'en dehors de la photosynthèse, le soleil devait bien avoir son utilité.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours pensé qu'en dehors de la photosynthèse, le soleil devait bien avoir son utilité.




les mélanomes..?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les mélanomes..?



Malin.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Malin.




pour une fois...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour une fois...



Je parlais du mélanome. Ne rêvons pas.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Janvier 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du mélanome. Ne rêvons pas.




merde, j'y ai cru...


----------



## La mouette (16 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour les gens ​
Une nouvelle semaine qui commence, bon courage 





PS : :sleep:


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

Salami!


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2006)

'jour tous !!


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous!!  


Bon courage pour ceux qui bossent...


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bonne semaine à toutes et tous.


----------



## valoriel (16 Janvier 2006)

va me falloir une bonne dose d'alcool pour oublier cette horrible journée de partiels :hein: 

vous proposez quoi comme apéro?


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2006)

Alcool à 90° ?


----------



## joubichou (16 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> va me falloir une bonne dose d'alcool pour oublier cette horrible journée de partiels :hein:
> 
> vous proposez quoi comme apéro?


un perniflard


----------



## Dory (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> va me falloir une bonne dose d'alcool pour oublier cette horrible journée de partiels :hein:
> 
> vous proposez quoi comme apéro?




un fernet branca, ça fait tout oublier...


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.



Merci à toi aussi!!


----------



## Burzum (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.
A demain.


----------



## ange_63 (16 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Bonne nuit à toutes et à tous.
> A demain.



Bonne nuit à toi aussi! 
!!


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: 

Hello ! all


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

Merci Dory,bonne journées à tout le monde (prenez le parapluie):hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Il fait pas beau, mais je suis quand même en forme 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
Je suis en retard....
A ce soir


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

b'jour les gens !!  

temps de......*§*$ù%°§&#£&§** !!! :mouais: :hein: :hein: 

5 mn dehors et je suis trempé !!.....


----------



## bens (17 Janvier 2006)

bijour  tout le monde... 
bonne journée mouillée !


----------



## valoriel (17 Janvier 2006)

... glou glou time!!*







*mettez moi la même chose qu"hier ​


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... glou glou time!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yaiiiisse !


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

Ti'punch !!! :rateau:   


P.S : perniflard ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... glou glou time!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On reconnaît le connaisseur !


----------



## Patamach (17 Janvier 2006)

Bière -35mn


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

C''est déjà l'heure? 

Bonne fin de journée et bon début de soirée..


----------



## joubichou (17 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Ti'punch !!! :rateau:
> 
> 
> P.S : perniflard ?


perniflard de bûcheron


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

De retour du boulot.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bière -35mn


Bière objectif 35 mm :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (17 Janvier 2006)

Je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher. :sleep:  Bonne nuit tout le monde. Petite pensée pour Maiwen.


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2006)

Hello all 

:sleep:


----------



## Grug2 (18 Janvier 2006)

2 litres de cafés plus tard&#8230;
 :sleep:

et au matin, le loup l'a mangé  


pff j'irais bien me recoucher moi :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Aujourd'hui j'ai décidé que ce serai une belle journée malgré la pluie.


----------



## bens (18 Janvier 2006)

à tout le monde !!!

Bonne journée !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Janvier 2006)

*Tous ces coucou*
et ces v½ux machin chose

On se croirait un premier de l'an


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut le purfils... 
Il est où ton coucou ananas?


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Janvier 2006)

'lut....:sleep:


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2006)

APERO !!!!!
A la votre !!!!


----------



## Dory (18 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour l'apéro.


----------



## NED (18 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'apéro.


De rien ma belle...c'est un plaisir !
en plus ca va bien avec tes bottes !!!


----------



## valoriel (18 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ... glou glou time!!*
> 
> *mettez moi la même chose qu"hier ​


pas mieux


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonne nuit les amis.
See you soon on the moon.
:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (19 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Hello all



 volatile batavo-helvète


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2006)

b'jour les gens !! 
quelle inquiétude en voyant que MacGé ne marchait pas cette nuit.....  en même temps ça m'as permis de bosser sans distraction aucune....


----------



## Dory (19 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

salami!


----------



## valoriel (19 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami!


chorizo 





et puis c'est pas tout ça, mais nous on va filer prendre l'apéro :love:​


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour les gens !


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.  

Une belle journée qui commence.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Janvier 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: 
'jour à tous !  

:sleep:








bon allez au boulot !!  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (20 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'jour à tous !
> bon allez au boulot !!  :mouais:



_*Ventricule, oreillette, pilier, sang...pression, sténose, Interventriculaire, circonflexe, IVP...*
relax: comme dans un rêve: passée l'agression âcre de la première gorgée, le goût m'emplit, détournée, étonnée. Cette excroissance de lui-même qui se consumait au rythme de ma respiration devait lui donner sans doute, la sensation d'avoir le  pouvoir de  contenir et d'expulser tous les miasmes de la terre, de pouvoir s'introduire, tel un passe-partout tendu vers la porte des mystères, de se guider tel un bâton  de sourcier, au sein d'un passage secret. Moi rassurée, je continuais de goûter au breuvage interdit ... Sans suite ... interrompu par le jour qui se lève. Les pantins, les bouffons, les polichinelles, pourraient retourner à la poussière des pages du * livre* de la vie d'où ils n'auraient jamais dû s'évader. La réalité dépasse la fiction ... Mais peut-être que la fiction permet de sauver le réel du gâchis ...? 
Est-ce un * signe*?
- bourrasque: tempête dans ma tête. 
- Coquille: hapax ... dans un *livre*!!!

Au boulot...? :mouais:
_


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _*Ventricule, oreillette, pilier, sang...pression, sténose, Interventriculaire, circonflexe, IVP...*
> relax: comme dans un rêve: passée l'agression âcre de la première gorgée, le goût m'emplit, détournée, étonnée. Cette excroissance de lui-même qui se consumait au rythme de ma respiration devait lui donner sans doute, la sensation d'avoir le  pouvoir de  contenir et d'expulser tous les miasmes de la terre, de pouvoir s'introduire, tel un passe-partout tendu vers la porte des mystères, de se guider tel un bâton  de sourcier, au sein d'un passage secret. Moi rassurée, je continuais de goûter au breuvage interdit ... Sans suite ... interrompu par le jour qui se lève. Les pantins, les bouffons, les polichinelles, pourraient retourner à la poussière des pages du * livre* de la vie d'où ils n'auraient jamais dû s'évader. La réalité dépasse la fiction ... Mais peut-être que la fiction permet de sauver le réel du gâchis ...?
> Est-ce un * signe*?
> - bourrasque: tempête dans ma tête.
> ...




Aaah, marrainne.....:love: 
j'y vais ....à l'attaque !!








j'vais bosser, j'vais bosser....:rose:  
...finir mon café....


----------



## Dory (20 Janvier 2006)

Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.

Bon week-end également.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.
> 
> Bon week-end également.



Merci.  

De même.


----------



## La mouette (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon appétit à plus tard...


----------



## La mouette (21 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous..

 bonne journée et week end


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Janvier 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;


----------



## Jec (21 Janvier 2006)

Bijour à tous !!


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2006)

'jour !!  

P.S : c'est quoi un week-end ?  
:sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> P.S : c'est quoi un week-end ?
> :sleep: :sleep:



Tu sais, ce truc en fin de semaine auquel nous autres indépendants n'avons pas droit ! :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, ce truc en fin de semaine auquel nous autres indépendants n'avons pas droit ! :rateau:



'reusement je ne suis pas tout seul........  :rateau:  
l'occupation de mon week-end (et de ces derniers jours d'ailleurs....)  :mouais:


----------



## Jec (21 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'reusement je ne suis pas tout seul........  :rateau:



Allez, on se sert les coudes !! Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'on est 3 à bosser...


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2006)

Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche


----------



## Jec (22 Janvier 2006)

Schöni dimanche à tous !


----------



## sunshines (22 Janvier 2006)

:mouais:Mouais bon dimanche , mal dormi , promené le chien ...
Passez une bonne ...rhhhjournée ...


----------



## Burzum (22 Janvier 2006)




----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

bijour !!  
bon, ben j'y retourne !!....au boulot...... :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2006)

Rhhhaaaa ! Que c'est bien les grasses matinées du dimanche ! 

Oui, tirhum ! Au boulot ! Et montre nous vite ce que ça donne !  :love:


----------



## valoriel (22 Janvier 2006)

GOOD MORNING VIETNAM​
 kikoo tout le monde! un p'tit coucou du valo qui de lève

:sleep:


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING VIETNAM​
> kikoo tout le monde! un p'tit coucou du valo qui de lève
> 
> :sleep:



Tu termines ta sieste vachement tôt...


----------



## valoriel (22 Janvier 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Tu termines ta sieste vachement tôt...


waaaaaah l'autre... :afraid:

il connaît pas les horaires du p'tit valo! 14h c'est le réveil tout court. 

*la sieste, jamais avant 15! :sleep:*


----------



## fredintosh (22 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> waaaaaah l'autre... :afraid:
> 
> il connaît pas les horaires du p'tit valo! 14h c'est le réveil tout court.
> 
> *la sieste, jamais avant 15! :sleep:*



Ca fait quand même court la pause déjeuner. Ca doit être stressant, tout ça.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est vrai j'en garde un lointain souvenir ému quoiqu'assez vague...
> 
> _Vivement que les gars se trouvent des nanas avec des chambres d'étudiantes._



Tu verras, vers 16/17 ans, la tendance s'inverse, ils ne veulent plus se lever avant midi ! T'es *presque* sorti d'affaire !


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Cet après midi, sur france deux...
*Vivement Dimanche (qu'on s'enmmanche ) !!!! * 

les bô gosses sont de sortie... Dubosc et ses yeux bleus de merlan, Lavoine et sa voix chaude et suave..; Dany Brillant, sa brillantine et sa tête de clébard sous rétalne, stéphane rousseau et son accent canadien....  :rateau:

Et Drucker qui leur cire tous les pompes ! :rateau:

On s'marre !


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2006)

Michel si tu nous écoutes:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Michel si tu nous écoutes:rateau:



oui ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (22 Janvier 2006)

non pas toi, l'autre!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> non pas toi, l'autre!



suis déçu


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

La prochaine fois, peut être ? :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhhhaaaa ! Que c'est bien les grasses matinées du dimanche !
> 
> Oui, tirhum ! Au boulot ! Et montre nous vite ce que ça donne !  :love:




boaf.......vivement la quille !!!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu sais ou tu peux te la mettre, la quille ? :rateau:   


_Ce message d'une classe étonnante vous est offert par Pierrou, en collaboration avec l'Institut George Abitbol pour la Promotion de la Classe dans le Monde... _ :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2006)

roooooohhhhhh !!..........:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2006)

*Partieeeeeeeeeeeeels*
:sleep:
:sick:​



Bonne semaine à vous quand-même :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Janvier 2006)

C'est fou ce que c'est sensuel d'extraire le jus d'une orange sur un presse-agrume


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée


----------



## Burzum (23 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

bonjour, bonjour !!  
un café, relever mon courrier...et hop !! boulot !! :mouais:   
faut que je termine tout absolument cette semaine.....:rateau:   

P.S : mmmhh...en terminant avant le week-end... je pourrais p'têt en profiter.... du week-end !! 
ça s'rait vââchement cool !!!


----------



## bens (23 Janvier 2006)

Bijour tout le monde !!!

... saviez-vous que le 23 janvier était (selon une étude américaine) le jour le plus déprimant de l'année ??!!... pfff, je n'y crois pas du tout et donc pour inverser la tendance, je vous souhaite un très bon lundi 23 janvier et avec une très bonne semaine aussi !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *Partieeeeeeeeeeeeels*
> :sleep:
> :sick:​
> 
> ...









AiiIies cOonfiaAanCe !​


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

Salami!


----------



## Dory (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir  

Passé une bonne journée?


----------



## chroukin (23 Janvier 2006)

M'sieurs dames 

Ralala bientôt mon anniversaire haaaaaa..... :love: :love: :love: et un stage chez Mercedes haaaa...... :love: :love: à Miami haaaaaa....... :love: :love: :style:


----------



## La mouette (23 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> M'sieurs dames
> 
> Ralala bientôt mon anniversaire haaaaaa..... :love: :love: :love: et un stage chez Mercedes haaaa...... :love: :love: à Miami haaaaaa....... :love: :love: :style:




Je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu as accepté chez Benz....les USA...21 ans....   

Alors joyeuses par avance :love: 

N'oublie pas sortir couvert


----------



## chroukin (23 Janvier 2006)

Héhé pas con le roux :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> M'sieurs dames
> 
> Ralala bientôt mon anniversaire haaaaaa..... :love: :love: :love: et un stage chez Mercedes haaaa...... :love: :love: à Miami haaaaaa....... :love: :love: :style:


on t'oubliera pas, "pastéque helmet"....     



			
				La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de comprendre pourquoi tu as accepté chez Benz....les USA...21 ans....
> 
> Alors joyeuses par avance :love:
> 
> N'oublie pas sortir couvert



il a son casque vert......:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (23 Janvier 2006)

Ho j'exprime ma joie c'est tout  




Le casque vert hmmmm... ça me donne des idées ça :rateau:


----------



## Burzum (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonne nuit, à demain.
Faites de beaux rêves.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour les gens


----------



## joubichou (24 Janvier 2006)

Argh,moin six degrés et il faut que j'aille grimper,bonne journée à tous


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

salut.
-2°C ici...


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Bijour tout le monde !!!
> 
> ... saviez-vous que le 23 janvier était (selon une étude américaine) le jour le plus déprimant de l'année ??!!... pfff, je n'y crois pas du tout et donc pour inverser la tendance, je vous souhaite un très bon lundi 23 janvier et avec une très bonne semaine aussi !!!!


Bah moi j'y crois pas mal mais le 24 s'annonce pas mal aussi. :mouais:
En plus il fait froid.
Journée de merde tiens


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous. 

Très froid


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

Pour vous rechauffer un p'tit peu avant de sortir :


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2006)

kesky caille !!!..... :rateau:   
bon allez bonne journée à tous.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Argh,moin six degrés et il faut que j'aille grimper,bonne journée à tous



Ben ... Ça va te réchauffer ! 


 tout le monde !


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

Hello  

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## bens (24 Janvier 2006)

les gens !

il fait froid certes,... mais y'a du soleil, et ça c'est le plus improtant !!! donc bonne journée ensoleillée
_... et pour ceux qui n'en n'ont pas je leurs en envoie !!!_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> les gens !
> 
> il fait froid certes,... mais y'a du soleil, et ça c'est le plus improtant !!! donc bonne journée ensoleillée
> _... et pour ceux qui n'en n'ont pas je leurs en envoie !!!_



C'est gentil, s'il te restait un peu de canicule, tu pourrais faire tourner aussi, s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Jec (24 Janvier 2006)

S'lut à tous !!


----------



## bens (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil, s'il te restait un peu de canicule, tu pourrais faire tourner aussi, s'il te plaît ?



ça va être plus compliqué !!!... mais je peux envoyer un peu de chaleur-radiateur !


----------



## La mouette (24 Janvier 2006)

Hello all


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Janvier 2006)

Saucisson!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Saucisson!



J'veux pas t'faire de peine, mais là, tu tombes un peu à plat, il à dit bonjour normalement, aujourd'hui !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'veux pas t'faire de peine, mais là, tu tombes un peu à plat, il à dit bonjour normalement, aujourd'hui !


...de quoi...???... des oeufs au plats sur jambon et salami ??!!!!  Mais qu'est ce qu'il dit ???


----------



## valoriel (24 Janvier 2006)

:sleep:

bonjour tout le monde...


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

Rentré du boulot.
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## chroukin (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir 

Put*** de SAV Apple y'en a marre... 

Sinon bonne journée shopping avec mon pôpa


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

buona notte, a domani.


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour les gens ​


----------



## La mouette (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour all !


----------



## Burzum (25 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Jec (25 Janvier 2006)

B'jour !!! 

j'en profite en passant pour remercier monsieur qu'a fait ... heu.. café ...  ... sans lui, sans lui ...


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

Hello 'vrybody !!.... 



			
				Jec a dit:
			
		

> j'en profite en passant pour remercier monsieur qu'a fait ... heu.. café ...  ... sans lui, sans lui ...




pareil !!!........:rateau:


----------



## bens (25 Janvier 2006)

bijour   les gens !

   :love:  Bonne Journée :love:   ​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2006)

Sabâ hen nour ...


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Sabâ hen nour ...




Sabâa el fol
Sabâa el ishtar
Sabâa el hassal
Sabâa el kheir


----------



## NED (25 Janvier 2006)

Hello les apéroteux....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Sabâ hen nour ...






			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sabâa el fol
> Sabâa el ishtar
> Sabâa el hassal
> Sabâa el kheir



 tout le monde. Heureux que le forum MacGe soit un forum _francophone_, qu'est-ce que ça aurait été, sinon !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde. Heureux que le forum MacGe soit un forum _francophone_, qu'est-ce que ça aurait été, sinon !


Ah ben quand même..... me disais bien aussi, mais keskifou Pascal 77 ?!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Eh ! dis donc, même les indépendants ont droit à une grasse mat de temps en temps ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! dis donc, même les indépendants ont droit à une grasse mat de temps en temps ! :mouais:



farpaitement môôssieur !!.....   
faut qu'j'm'en programme une...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dory (25 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Sabâa el fol
> Sabâa el ishtar
> Sabâa el hassal
> Sabâa el kheir


Merci et bonne fin de journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Je pose 5 et je retiens 2.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

Un carton de 200 nespressos avec tous les arômes, ça te dis ? on en a trop, on peut plus suivre


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

On refuse pas les cadeaux du boulot du colloc' non plus


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

bonjour :sleep: 

j'retourne me coucher moi, pas d'iBook sur le refurb :hein:

bonne journée à tous!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas du café alter non raffiné de paysan bolivien, avec emballage imprimé au pochoir ??
> :mouais:
> :sleep:




Hem ! ... T'es sur que c'est bien de café, qu'il est question, là ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2006)

La caféine est une poudre blanche comme une autre


----------



## Jec (26 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La caféine est une poudre blanche comme une autre



Et certainement la meilleure ! Bonjour à tous !!


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Ah que


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Du café.
> Quelqu'un a du café ????
> Du vrai du rugueux du parfumé, hein.
> :sleep:
> :mouais:



tiens....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2006)

Comme on dit dans la région : Paix et Félicité !

(Bien joué le café près de la souris)


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Comme on dit dans la région : Paix et Félicité !
> 
> (Bien joué le café près de la souris)




Chui propre moi ! Et pi c'était pour la photo rhhhôôô !
y'a que les tigres maladroits pour renverser un café sur les bureaux....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Janvier 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Chui propre moi ! Et pi c'était pour la photo rhhhôôô !
> y'a que les tigres maladroits pour renverser un café sur les bureaux....


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

10h30..._non je ne rêve pas !!!_ *je viens de faire une grass'mat' !!!....*      
une éternité k'c'était pas arrivé !!...   
mais j'ai quand même les traits un peu tirés.... :mouais: ...m'faudra d'autres des grass'mat' pour que je récupère un joli teint.... 
en attendant c'est plutôt ça :






P.S : j'crois k'j'ai p'têt la pêche aujourd'hui, faut k'je vérifie....


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 10h30..._non je ne rêve pas !!!_ *je viens de faire une grass'mat' !!!....*
> une éternité k'c'était pas arrivé !!...
> mais j'ai quand même les traits un peu tirés.... :mouais: ...m'faudra d'autres des grass'mat' pour que je récupère un joli teint....
> en attendant c'est plutôt ça :
> ...



 Oulà mon pauvre,...besoin de vacances  
 

Ps: Ils sont super tes smileys  :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oulà mon pauvre,...besoin de vacances
> 
> 
> Ps: Ils sont super tes smileys  :love:



vacances ? faut que je cherche dans le dictionnaire........


----------



## NED (26 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

>



Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Hobbes Ze Tiger.

 





Hahaaa !!!


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> vacances ? faut que je cherche dans le dictionnaire........



     Elle est pas mal celle là!   

Hééé Ouiii VA-CAN-CES  




:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Profites-en, prononce ce mot pendant qu'il en est encore temps  Si comme je l'ai bien lu et bien compris tu es en train de créer ta boîte, tu vas apprendre à l'oublier cette notion de vacances... :/


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Profites-en, prononce ce mot pendant qu'il en est encore temps  Si comme je l'ai bien lu et bien compris tu es en train de créer ta boîte, tu vas apprendre à l'oublier cette notion de vacances... :/



Oui je sais bien  et j'ai hâte, car ce n'est pas vraiment des vacances actuellement... 
Ma petite illustration ci-dessus n'est pas une image de ce que je fais au quotidien (non loin de là), j'essaie juste de remémorer à tirhum ce que "vacances" veut dire  ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

J'avais compris


----------



## ange_63 (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> J'avais compris



Ha  , milles excuses  


Bon appétit à tous


----------



## mamyblue (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tout le monde et bon après-midi ! Et oui il est déjà 12h50 en Suisse ! Que le temps passe vite... Il fait froid, mais le soleil pointe son nez...


----------



## valoriel (26 Janvier 2006)

rebonjour  :sleep:


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

Excusez-moi de m'immiscer, mais il me semble que ce fil est destiné à recevoir vos oboles en matinée uniquement non ?

*Dès avant l'aube jusqu'à quasi l'apéro...*

Si l'auteur confirme, je supprimerai les posts qui ont divergé  Merci de votre compréhension.


----------



## Nephou (26 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi de m'immiscer, mais il me semble que ce fil est destiné à recevoir vos oboles en matinée uniquement non ?
> 
> *Dès avant l'aube jusqu'à quasi l'apéro...*
> 
> Si l'auteur confirme, je supprimerai les posts qui ont divergé  Merci de votre compréhension.





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour entamer la journée dans le Bar, *ce tradada renouvelée pour se souhaiter mutuellement ses v½ux de bonne journée*, raconter ses rêves, le temps par la fenêtre, les projets du jour, et dire aux z'autres tout le bien qu'on pense d'eux alors que chauffe le lait du Banania© et qu'en slip pas peigné(e) _on s'accorde une première pause..._
> 
> *Bonne journée le monde !!*
> 
> ...


ça m'a l'air d'être ça


----------



## supermoquette (27 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, ça recadre au 7400ème message, dieu existe-t'il ? 

Je vous la souhaite bonne, moi je vais apprendre à broyer à un suisse-allemand, ça va pas être simple.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Ca pleut chez moi...M'en fout j'aime bien la pluie...Et puis mes plumes sont hydrophobe...


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2006)

'lut la foule !!


----------



## bens (27 Janvier 2006)

bijour les gens    !!!

bonne journée enneigée
_... il parait qu'il va neiger partout aujourd'hui !!!..._


----------



## La mouette (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour all 

Il a neigé un peu cette nuit ici en Suisse vers Vevey


----------



## ange_63 (27 Janvier 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> ... il parait qu'il va neiger partout aujourd'hui !!!...



Bonjour à tous 

En effet ici c'est tout enneigé!


----------



## NED (27 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour all
> 
> Il a neigé un peu cette nuit ici en Suisse vers Vevey



Hello les gens ! 
Tiens j'ai des potes a Vevey, c'est vraiment un trou cette ville....


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, il a neigé chez moi aussi...:mouais:


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2006)

Salami


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Janvier 2006)

Matinée enneigée... les roues l'ont patinées.............. bien failli me bourrer.. :affraid: :style:


----------



## Jec (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut et bon vendredi à tous !


----------



## chroukin (27 Janvier 2006)

Messieurs dames, bien le bonjour !

Aujourd'hui point de neige (même si le temps s'y prête) mais en Corrèze me direz-vous c'est normal 

Cet aprèm je parts sur Bordeaux il va certainement y avoir une diminution des chances de tombée de neige donc je n'espère rien de plus 

J'espère qu'il va neiger abondament chez vous car j'adoooooooooore la neige (héhé chuis Savoyard quand même hein )

Bonne journée !

Aïe j'avais oublié un truc qui va ternir mon : j'vais perdre mes point XP à Enemy Territory durant le week end  (m'enfin c'est du challenge de les reprendre )


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça recadre au 7400ème message, dieu existe-t'il ?
> 
> Je vous la souhaite bonne, moi je vais apprendre à broyer à un suisse-allemand, ça va pas être simple.



Mais si, si tu y vas progressivement : des patates à l'eau trop cuites pour les six premiers mois, ensuite tu passe  aux carottes (toujours cuites à l'eau), etc ...


----------



## tirhum (28 Janvier 2006)

....pour un week-end trépidant avec....du boulot et encore du boulot !!   
mais je préfère ça à des horaires de bureau..... :rateau: 

bonne journée à tous.....


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.  

Un Week-end qui s'annonce humide du côté de chez moi....


----------



## Jec (28 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ....pour un week-end trépidant avec....du boulot et encore du boulot !!
> mais je préfère ça à des horaires de bureau..... :rateau:
> 
> bonne journée à tous.....



On va pouvoir se monter une boîte ensemble !! On a les mêmes horaires ....  

Bonne journée à tous !!


----------



## La mouette (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bon week end all


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bon week end all



Idem


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Janvier 2006)

On part à la plage, bon air salin... 

Ici, c'est encore le jeune matin - vu ce forum international  en tout cas, me reste un second café à prendre -  je vous souhaite donc une excellente journée  

Et un week-end pas trop enneigé.

De par chez nous, on dit "Vous allez en pelleter de la poudrerie"


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez bien l'bonjour du zoo de Vincennes qui va refaire peau neuve...
On a attaqué les travaux des rochers en beton.
Un savane est en construction.
Si tout se passe bien on rappatrie les animaux qu'on avait tranféré a thoiry.
Voilà j'vous dis ca parceque j'habite en face pratiquement.


----------



## La mouette (29 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour all 

Bon dimanche


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

'lut les z'ami(e)s !! 
bon qu'est-ce que je vais bien pouvoir faire après avoir bu mon café...... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2006)

Bonne journée à tous .


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Janvier 2006)

'Jour à tous  Apéro dans un quart d'heure et ensuite, moules frites.....  :love:


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2006)

Bon gromanche


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ...mmhhhh....c'est une idée !! comment k't'as deviné ???..... :mouais: :mouais:


Hé oui "la force est avec moi"
Elle permet de lire dans tes pensées.

Je peux même affirmer que tu vas dessiner......humm...je me concentre....mmmmm
AVEC UN CRAYON !!


----------



## Grug2 (30 Janvier 2006)

:sleep: je deteste me lever le matin   :sleep: 

bon lundi à vous.


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

Hello all ! 

et bonne semaine


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2006)

ooaaahh......:sleep: :sleep: 
b'jour et bonne journée....:sleep:  :love: 
:sleep: 
:sleep:


----------



## yvos (30 Janvier 2006)

salut, c'est reparti pour une semaine


----------



## bens (30 Janvier 2006)

Bijour   les gens !

  bonne semaine !


----------



## lumai (30 Janvier 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: je deteste me lever le matin   :sleep:



Ha ? Toi aussi ? :sleep:

Bonne semaine, puisqu'elle commence...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Toi aussi ? :sleep:
> 
> Bonne semaine, puisqu'elle commence...



Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'en cette matière, toi, Grug et moi ne soyons pas des cas isolés ... 

Bonne semaine à tous ceux qui n'aiment pas se lever le matin, ainsi qu'à ceux qui aiment !


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Janvier 2006)

Tout dépend qui est à côté de nous  

J'ai eu plaisir à ouvrir mes paupières ce matin et à tourner ma tête à gauche :love:  ! 

Dernier café again, ici, heure des anglais   Après, gym et course pour 20 minutes


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon ba c'est parti pour un lundi......DE DAUBE !!!
paperrasses et împôts, hum j'aime gerer ma boite..quel plaisir    

Bonne semaine avous quand même...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ch'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression qu'en cette matière, toi, Grug et moi ne soyons pas des cas isolés ...
> 
> Bonne semaine à tous ceux qui n'aiment pas se lever le matin, ainsi qu'à ceux qui aiment !


Et ceux qui travaillent au pieu ??? 
Shussss à Tussss !!!


----------



## chroukin (30 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, merci d'avoir pensé à mon anniversaire (même si je le rabache dans ma signature c'est cool quand même )

Ben moi je suis claqué, mais ce qui me console ce sont les 30 cm de neige chez moi (hallucinant, à Brive-la-Gaillarde vous vous rendez compte ? )

Excellente journée 

PS : désolé il m'est impossible de bouler tout le monde car vous avez donné gnagnagna...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

Une morse pour tenir jusqu'à midi


----------



## La mouette (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une morse pour tenir jusqu'à midi




C'est bon ça  ?  

La chèvre revient en force...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Janvier 2006)

J'vais tester avec deux copines tantôt, je publierai mon fichier log


----------



## NED (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une morse pour tenir jusqu'à midi



Ho ptin j'en ai mangé ce week-end !
mais pas de la comme ça....
A goûter pour voir, ça a pas l'air degeu


----------



## supermoquette (31 Janvier 2006)

Allez, une tartine d'époisse et zou au boulot


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Soleil aujourd'hui.


----------



## La mouette (31 Janvier 2006)

Hello all 

Une baignoire de café, et zou au bistro


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Janvier 2006)

hello  a tous je termine mon thé et hop dans l'amphi pour 5h 



edit; mon prof etait absent ce matin ahhhh mais j'ai cours a 10h30


----------



## Grug2 (31 Janvier 2006)

Oups, je suis en retard :rateau:


----------



## bens (31 Janvier 2006)

Bien le bonjour   sieurs'dames !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Soleil aujourd'hui.



Good day  mais alors, pour sunshine :sick: 

Il y a une telle couche de givre sur le soleil qu'il va falloir le réchauffer de l'extérieur, je crois !


----------



## tirhum (31 Janvier 2006)

b'jour tous ! 
mort de fatigue, si je pouvais, j'irais me recoucher et dormir jusqu'à....au moins tout ça !!!  
:sleep: :sleep: 

_un grand café bien tassé et ça devrait remettre la machine en route......_ :rateau:


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2006)

Salami!


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salami!



Arrête de draguer LePurFils ... :mouais::hein:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une tartine d'époisse et zou au boulot


..ça c'est rigolo n'est-ce pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... En ce moment, j'habite à 1km d'Epoisse(s) !


----------



## La mouette (1 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## bens (1 Février 2006)

bijour les gens   !


----------



## Jec (1 Février 2006)

Salut tsame !!!


----------



## NED (1 Février 2006)

Bonne matinée !
Sympa de gratter sa bagnole plein de givre avec le ptit qui pleure dans son siège auto parcequ'il se pèle dans ce truc a quatre roue transformé en congélateur pendant la nuit...

Bah ! j'vous ai gardé des glaçons pour l'Apéro, autant que ca serve à quelque chose....


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2006)

Salami!


----------



## tirhum (1 Février 2006)

b'jour m'ssieurs, dames !  
_j'ai de ces "valoches" sous les yeux, faut k'j'en dépose un brevet....._.


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai de ces "valoches" sous les yeux, faut k'j'en dépose un brevet....._.



déjà déposé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Février 2006)

Oha yo gozaimasu..................... za vous !


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2006)

bonne journée


----------



## Jec (2 Février 2006)

Ouais, d'accord, m-mh .. ouais ouais ok. bonne journée


----------



## ginette107 (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour 

Bonne journée :love:
Et une journée de travail de plus 
 Vivement dimanche que je dorme car je crois que je suis vraiment pas du matin


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2006)

Putingue, cong, me suis galéré à me tirer du lit pour me rendre compte que je commençais qu'à 10 heures .

Bon ben c'est pas grave, ça fait toujours plaisir d'avoir deux heures de cours en moins. 

Bonne journée :love:





_Hi hi, c'est marrant, si je mets le a à putingue ça fait ******gue _.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2006)

Bonjours à tous et toutes.  

Belle journée en perspective.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> *De retour dans le monde normal...*
> 
> 
> ...



'tain, qu'est-ce que j'aime ta nouvelle signature :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

à toutes et à tous. :love: Cette nuit et ce matin du brouillard, mais il commence gentiment à disparaître... Que la journée soit bonne et belle!


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Salut à toutes et à tous.


----------



## bens (2 Février 2006)

bijour tout le monde   !


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2006)

'jour la foule ! 
...toujours ces p****** de valises sous les yeux.... :mouais: 
les z'amis ....:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2006)

Namaste !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

Braquemart plein sud, c'est parti


----------



## Franswa (2 Février 2006)

yoop


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Février 2006)

saddam a des c******s!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> saddam a des c******s!



Alors, c'est sonmec !


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Mmmhh une gousse d'aïl au vinagre, un vieux roquefort étalé sur un Tu© accompagné d'un rioja éventé et hop c'est parti en fanfare


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2006)

Nom de dieu de ****** de bordel de tête dans le trouffion :sleep: Et le week-end s'annonce chargé :sick:



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Les autres aussi


Ha, quand-même  !
Bon ben bonne journée aussi alors :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.    (BackCat bonjour.   )

Fait beau aujourd'hui.


----------



## Jec (3 Février 2006)

have a nice day !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

Bonjour toi-même !


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Février 2006)

* Bonjour tout le monde ​*
Vivement ce soir :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Salut les jeunes femmes aux longs cils et aux bouches émues.....blablabla....._
> :love:
> Les autres aussi :* bonne journée !*


Ah, quand même !!.....   


 les z'amis !!
bon allez, j'attaque le boulot par la face nord et espère arriver au sommet avant le "vikind".....  ...*je veux !!* une journée de glande intégrale; une journée de _"oh ben tiens, qu'est ce que je pourrais faire maintenant ?!!" _:rateau:    

bonne journée :love:


----------



## bens (3 Février 2006)

youhou les gens    !!!

passez une bonne journée...

:love:    :love:    :love:


----------



## La mouette (3 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Nom de dieu de ****** de bordel de tête dans *le trouffion* :sleep:



Euuuh ... Tu confonds pas avec le _troufignon_ là ?

A titre documentaire, voici une photo de trouffions (ou troufions, mais avec un  s à la fin parce que sur la photo, il y en a plusieurs). T'est sur que c'est là dedans que t'as la tête ? :rateau:





Bon, je te met pas de photo de troufignon, hein ... La charte, tout ça !


----------



## fredintosh (3 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> une journée de _"oh ben tiens, qu'est ce que je pourrais faire maintenant ?!!" _:rateau:



Un p'tit logo ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Ah ah ah, la ligne blanche et les traces de craie... on te fait chier à recommencer la manoeuvre 386 fois d'habitude, au matin, et quand un gros passe, on te cire les pompes et on t'aligne en douceur avec une ficelle qui aligne les talons.


----------



## Dory (3 Février 2006)

Bonne journée 

Un litre de café....


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuuh ... Tu confonds pas avec le _troufignon_ là ?


Oh tu sais moi j'avais la tête dans le ©, j'ai pas fait gaffe


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2006)

Salut !
Aujourd'hui c'est le jour du poisson... alors vive les sandwichs au thon.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> Aujourd'hui c'est le jour du poisson... alors vive les sandwichs au thon.



"tête de thon !!!" (©watterson).....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Février 2006)

*Ah ah ah ah.....* 
...........................................................................................va jouer dans le mixer!


----------



## tirhum (4 Février 2006)

mmmm..... 'lut les endormis ! 
bon.... sortir dans le froid pour conduire ma fille à l'école, reprendre un café et se mettre au travail !!  :rateau:   
_bon vikind les z'amis_.....:love:


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

all


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> all



 Larus Céphalobatavus helvéticæ _Allo ! Le museum d'ornithologie ? j'aurais une communication à vous faire parvenir ... _


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Ouf ! Debout juste à temps pour l'apéro 

C'aurait été dommage de louper ça !


----------



## La mouette (5 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bon dimanche all


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

Bonjour 

Ha j'adore le réveil quand tu mets tes croissants surgelés pur beurre au four et qu'il montent doucement, c'est trooooooooooop bon ça croustille c'est tiède et tout miam 

Achetés à Promocash, 7,5 euros la boîte de 40 croissants 



Vraiment délicieux et moins chers qu'aller à la boulangerie :d


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Ha j'adore le réveil quand tu mets tes croissants surgelés pur beurre au four et qu'il montent doucement, c'est trooooooooooop bon ça croustille c'est tiède et tout miam
> 
> ...


 

 Bonjour tout le monde! Hum tu nous met l'eau à la bouche avec tes croissants surgelés, seulement moi j'en ai pas, il faudrait que je sorte pour aller en acheter... Mais il fait un froid de canard ce matin, à ne pas mettre un chat dehors :sick: brrrrrrrr j'ai pas envie d'être congelée, alors je me passerait de croissant   :love:


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

tout le monde !

Température toujour aussi froide, mais grand soleil .Alors c'est cool.

Bonne journéé les Macaddict


----------



## chroukin (5 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde! Hum tu nous met l'eau à la bouche avec tes croissants surgelés, seulement moi j'en ai pas, il faudrait que je sorte pour aller en acheter... Mais il fait un froid de canard ce matin, à ne pas mettre un chat dehors :sick: brrrrrrrr j'ai pas envie d'être congelée, alors je me passerait de croissant   :love:


Tu as tort, et sortir un peu ça fait du bien, prendre l'air frais et tout et tout 

Il faisait -5 ce matin, et suuuuuuuper beau, ciel pur,  ben au moins tu apprécies plus quand tu rentres chez toi 

Sinon j'en ai fait qu'un bouchée de ces croissants tiens  Et puis là ça va être l'heure de l'apéro avec tata et tonton et c'est Paëlla ce midi, j'vais encore m'en mettre plein la panse 

Et pis ben j'ai racheté encore des gâteaux : polka, choux à la crême, mille-feuilles, paris-brest, que du bon 

Miam


----------



## Dory (5 Février 2006)

Bon dimanche à toutes et tous.


----------



## La mouette (6 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Beau soleil chez moi.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je salue bien bas les brunes souriantes un peu fatiguées de se lever si tôt, avec la peau douce, et qui sentent le savon, déjà le pain grillé et encore le parfum de la couette.
> :rose::love::love:
> 
> Hein quoi ?
> _Oui sm, j'arrête là : après *tu t'énerves.*_


Gningningningningnin, t'as pas vu la 'tite chinoise qui m'a vendu les croissants et les oranges que j'ai pressées amoureusement


----------



## Grug2 (6 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je salue bien bas les brunes souriantes un peu fatiguées de se lever si tôt, avec la peau douce, et qui sentent le savon, déjà le pain grillé et encore le parfum de la couette.
> :rose::love::love:
> 
> Hein quoi ?
> _Oui sm, j'arrête là : après *tu t'énerves.*_


Lundi, c'est sodomie :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

T'as vraiment un métier _terrain_ toi


----------



## tirhum (6 Février 2006)

B'jour à tous 
j'aime recevoir de bonnes nouvelles dès le matin....    
plein de boulot en prévision (_1 en particulier qui va assurer mon année financièrement..._ ) et me permettre de bosser presque normalement (_pas comme un dingue, comme ces dernières semaines ..._   )...
vais même pouvoir me payer le luxe de dire non à certains....:rateau: :rateau:    


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je salue bien bas les brunes souriantes un peu fatiguées de se lever si tôt, avec la peau douce, et qui sentent le savon, déjà le pain grillé et encore le parfum de la couette.
> :rose::love::love:


et les rousses ?.... 


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah et puis *les autres aussi, hein !*
> Même les mecs, si ça se trouve !!


fallait pas.....


----------



## bens (6 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous  !

Que votre semaine soit belle et heureuse... :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Février 2006)

Matinée brumeuse.... dans la tête et sur la route....:mouais: :sleep:


----------



## Jec (6 Février 2006)

Pt'ain...encore la marque du coussin ...

Bonjour à tous !!


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

*bonjour* :mouais: :sleep:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui grand    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il fait moins froid et j'ai eu droit à mes croissants avec un bon café...  Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## lumai (6 Février 2006)

Houlaaa... la semaine a du mal à démarrer ici....:sleep:

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps...


_*Bon Lundi à Toussss !!! *_


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

Salut Lumai et tout le monde!


----------



## Dory (7 Février 2006)

Bon réveil pour tous et bonne journée

Je vais rejoindre ma couette et mon oreiller:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (7 Février 2006)

Hello all !


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

​
Il ne fait pas beau, il ne fait pas chaud, les vacances, c'est pas pour tout de suite, mais Bonne journée quand même


----------



## bens (7 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous 
Bonne journée​


----------



## tirhum (7 Février 2006)

...suis dans le gaz...... :mouais: :sleep: :sleep: 
p'têt aller me recoucher.....


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Février 2006)

MOUuuaaAAA........:sleep: :sleep: . moi aussi.. mais nan, ya du taff !
Egunon à todos !!!


----------



## yvos (7 Février 2006)

Salami!


----------



## chroukin (7 Février 2006)

Bien le bonjour :sleep: 

J'voulais pas me lever :sleep:

Faut qu'je fasse plein de trucs :sleep: 

J'veux pas les faire :sleep:

Mais j'vais les faire sinon la mère va sévir :bebe:

Vivement ce soir tiens :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (8 Février 2006)

bonjour


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

A demain


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Février 2006)

*Comment dire bonjour*
avec autre chose qu'un  ?


----------



## bens (8 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens !  
Bon mercredi à tous !​


----------



## La mouette (8 Février 2006)

Hello all!


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2006)

B'jour 
bon....mercredi, jour des n'enfants....  :rateau: 
donc, journée marathon en perspective.....:rateau:     
 
:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comment dire bonjour*
> avec autre chose qu'un  ?



Roooh Pitin, Le purfils qui fait un coucou :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Roooh Pitin, Le purfils qui fait un coucou :affraid:


*Il faut combattre le mal*
par le mal


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

Dès potron minet,
bien le bonjour chez macgé !

Avec le café et les croissants,
c'est sympa et croustillant...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Février 2006)

Côte de porc !


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)




----------



## chroukin (8 Février 2006)

Helloooooooooo 

Pffff couché tard et même pas fatigué, que du bonheur 

C'est dingue j'arrive pas à trouver de p'tit boulot en attendant mon départ, c'est super frustrant 

Période noire pour les intérimaires comme moi qu'ont pas le permis de cariste, de poids lourd ou toute autre qualification dans le BTP par exemple 

En plus 'fait pas beau 

C'est con mon message commençait avec pleind e bonne humeur et pis hop, je me démoralise tout seul 

Alelz courage mon chroukin, tu vas y arriver  

Bonne journée


----------



## NED (8 Février 2006)

Allé choukrin !!
Le soleil arrive chez moi....
Peut-être est-il déjà chez toi?
:style:


----------



## y&b (8 Février 2006)

En tout cas, le soleil est bien présent ici ! Et depuis un petit moment .... 
On va pa s'en plaindre  
Sur ce, bonne journée à tous les Macaddict


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.    (bonjour BackCat.   )


----------



## tirhum (9 Février 2006)

'jour à toussss z'et à touuutes !! 
'jour à ceusses qui se lèvent, ceusses qui iraient se coucher, _les filles, les gars, les nains, les trolls, les fées, les hobbits, etc....etc....._  
à tout le monde quoi !!....:rateau: :rateau: 
 
:love:


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (9 Février 2006)

Salut NED pas trop mal aux doigts ?


----------



## bens (9 Février 2006)

bien le bonjour les gens !  
c'est une belle journée ensoleillée qui commence
_... et qui n'est pas près de se terminer !_
  :love:    :love:    :love:  ​


----------



## NED (9 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut NED pas trop mal aux doigts ?


Ba y'a des jours où moi 14h14 j'ai l'impression d'être encore le matin alors....
Evidament les chats ça dort toute la journée...zont qu'ça à faire.
Pffff !
:hein: 

Bonjour quand même....on va dire.
:casse:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

C'est ça... Fumier d'lapin va !


----------



## La mouette (9 Février 2006)

:sleep: Hello all


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

*HUGH !*


----------



## duracel (9 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> *HUGH !*


 *Grant?*


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> *Grant?*


Juste un doigt, merci.


----------



## duracel (9 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Juste un doigt, merci.



Pas de whisky d'abord?


----------



## chroukin (9 Février 2006)

Ca vole haut c'matin  

Le réveil que je préfère le matin : quand t'es sous la douche et qu'un coup de fil hyper important se manifeste 

Bon ben y'avait de la mousse partout hein


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

:sleep: J'arrive pas à me reveiller, pourtant, je suis debout depuis 7h ce matin :sleep:

Vous auriez une methode efficace pour se reveiller au bureau ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Février 2006)

J'aimerais bien, mais je crois que ça va pas etre possible, pas etre...

Merci du tuyau, j'essayerais à l'occasion


----------



## chroukin (9 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: J'arrive pas à me reveiller, pourtant, je suis debout depuis 7h ce matin :sleep:
> 
> Vous auriez une methode efficace pour se reveiller au bureau ?


 
- Tu prends une douche mais tu te sèches pas
- Tu te procures une aiguille à tricoter 
- Tu te diriges vers la première prise que tu vois
- Tu créés un contact entre toi et la prise 

Maintenant que vous avez fait connaissance, tu dois être bien réveillé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> - Tu prends une douche mais tu te sèches pas
> - Tu te procures une aiguille à tricoter
> - Tu te diriges vers la première prise que tu vois
> - Tu créé un contact entre toi et la prise
> ...


Il est au bureau.... il a sûrement pas son gel douche avec lui !!!  
Ta methode tombe à l'eau.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Damned ! plus d'orange à presser ! bon ben une bière alors 

(niqué roberto )


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

baaaaaaaaaajour (air jospin)


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.     (bonjour BackCat.   )

(La vache, vous vous levez tôt...   )


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Plus tu te lèves tôt plus tu as du temps pour travailler


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2006)

*Ou*
pour glander


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Ou pour ouvrir des sujets sur les robots


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Février 2006)

Salut les jeunes 

Vous etes en forme ce matin 

Vous avez de la chance...
Couché tard à moitié plein, levé ce matin, les yeux qui collent :sleep:
vivement ce soir...
Ah ben non, j'ai encore une soirée ​


----------



## mamyblue (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Plus tu te lèves tôt plus tu as du temps pour travailler


 
 Et ben oui,et travailler c'est la santé !!!  




A toutes et à tous. Passer une très bonne et belle journée !
 Aujourd'hui vendredi fin de la semaine pour une bonne partie.
Pour les autres bon courage car votre jour de congé va arriver


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et ben oui,et travailler c'est la santé !!!


T'as bien raison, allez, j'vais défloquer c't'amiante !


----------



## bens (10 Février 2006)

bonjour les gens ! 
:love:  Bon vendredi !!! :love:​


----------



## tirhum (10 Février 2006)

b'jour la foule !!.......
sais pas trop ce que je vais faire aujourd'hui.....ou plutôt par quoi je vais commencer....:rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

'lut, on est vendredi, le jour du poisson, vive les thons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> 'lut, on est vendredi, le jour du poisson, vive les thons.



:mouais: C'est pas la deuxième semaine de suite que tu nous la place, celle là ? :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: C'est pas la deuxième semaine de suite que tu nous la place, celle là ? :mouais:


EuuuuuHHhhhh...... Salami ???!!!!:rateau: 

Non ? Bon, en fait il me semble que la semaine dernière, je parlais de sandwichs au thon..... nuance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Tout dans la nuance


----------



## Ginette (10 Février 2006)

Bonne journée (euh il est midi)
Roberto, je t'ai reconnu !

Bon apétit à tous et surtout mastiquez bien !!!:love:


----------



## chroukin (10 Février 2006)

Bien le bonjour 

Bon j'viens de télécharger la dernière version de Google Earth, ça fait aps saccader iTunes comme la Bêta "illégale" que j'avais, et comme j'avais aps télécharger la version officielle lors de sa sortie, je viens de le faire avec al toute dernière.

J'vais faire mumuse 10 minutes :rateau:

Bonne à petit


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> 'lut, on est vendredi, le jour du poisson, vive les thons.


Hop du caviar.


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

b'jour les z'amis.....
beau soleil...mais qu'est ce qu'il fait froid ce matin !!!  :mouais: 
:sleep: 
:sleep: 

P.S : _renversé mon café une fois de plus...._ _passé à coté du clavier heureusement !!_ :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (11 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2006)

_*
Bonjourrrrr !!!   *_

Holalalaa que c'est tôt pour un samedi... :sleep: Faut dire que ça réveille le démontage / réparation des joints / remontage de la douche, les pieds dans l'eau froide, de bon matin ! :hein:


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Février 2006)

Bonne Journée à tous

Pas tout ça mais je vais finir par etre en retard au boulot ...   mais bon y'a des jours on préfèrerai etre en vacances :rateau:  

un jour peut etre ...  ​


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ....Faut dire que ça réveille le démontage / réparation des joints / remontage de la douche, les pieds dans l'eau froide, de bon matin ! :hein:



Hinhinhin....j'imagine la scène...._ponctuée de quelques onomatopées_....   
va mieux maintenant ?


----------



## mamyblue (11 Février 2006)

A TOUS ET BONNE JOURNEE !


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2006)

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE :love:

Je suis contente  Je vais voir le match cette aprem!!! France - Irlande  :love:


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Hinhinhin....j'imagine la scène...._ponctuée de quelques onomatopées_....
> va mieux maintenant ?


Oui ! 
Plus de fuites ! Enfin sauf au niveau du pommeau, mais là faut carrément le changer et ça attendra ! 
C'est que j'ai fait ma dose de bricolage pour l'année !


----------



## Grug2 (11 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> b'jour les z'amis.....
> beau soleil...mais qu'est ce qu'il fait froid ce matin !!!  :mouais:
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> ...



pareil, par contre j'ai bien eu la moquette  : :rateau:


----------



## Warflo (11 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> mais bon y'a des jours on préfèrerai etre en vacances :rateau:
> 
> un jour peut etre ...  ​


Ah ben moi je suis en vacances  et tout vas bien merci


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.    (bonjour BackCat.   )

Bon dimanche.


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

A TOUT LE MONDE   

                                                                                     ET BON DIMANCHE.


----------



## La mouette (12 Février 2006)

Salut


----------



## chroukin (12 Février 2006)

Salut la foule 

J'ai la pataaaaaaaateeeeeeuhhhhhhhh :bebe:

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est cool 

Ca doit être les croissants ça miam 

Aujourd'hui : Rosbeef avec pommes de terre et choux fleur le tout sauce au bleu. Ca va déchirer je pense 

@ pluche


----------



## tirhum (12 Février 2006)

'lut à tout le monde !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *  Pascal ! :rose:



Salaud !  


:love:


----------



## valoriel (12 Février 2006)

salut les *jeunes* :sleep:


----------



## ange_63 (12 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> salut les *jeunes* :sleep:




Chalut! chat va? 

Bon dimanche à tous :love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Février 2006)

6h ? merde chuis à la bourre moi


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 6h ? merde chuis à la bourre moi


 


 Ah... on était bien au lit :hein: mais voîlà c'est lundi et il faut aller bosser...  non... Aller bonne journée quand même.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2006)

TOUT LE MONDE


----------



## La mouette (13 Février 2006)

HEllo all


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Février 2006)

'lut :sleep:

Vivement le week end prochain, que je puisse dormir un peu :sleep:


 *Bonne journée les gens *​


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2006)

'lut la foule !! 
:sleep: 
:sleep: 

P.S : _déménagement d'un ami ce matin....choueeeeette !!....._ :mouais: :hein: 
_mon dos ne vas pas aimer...._


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'lut la foule !!
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> 
> ...


T'as prévu les cartons ? 

Bonne journée


----------



## bens (13 Février 2006)

_fatiguée... :sleep: ... malade... :sick:_ 
  Je vous souhaite une meilleure et bonne journée que la mienne !!!  
  et une bonne semaine !  
​


----------



## tirhum (13 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> T'as prévu les cartons ?
> 
> Bonne journée



entres les traditionnels objets à déménager (machine à laver, etc...), y a aussi un piano..... :afraid: 
_là j'crois qu'y'aura pas de carton assez grand....._:mouais: :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## yvos (13 Février 2006)

Salut les poulettes


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Février 2006)

Bonjour a tous 

Vive le weekend prochain pour dormir un peu 

En attendant je file en cours de droit consti


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Vive le weekend prochain pour dormir un peu
> 
> En attendant je file en cours de droit consti



Tu fais Soupe de pot ? :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (13 Février 2006)

Bien le bonjour m'dame la foule 

Aujourd'hui recherche de missions intérim pour m'occuper, pas facile en Corrèze et en hiver 

Vala, sinon j'vais glander


----------



## jojoleretour (13 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour m'dame la foule
> 
> Aujourd'hui recherche de missions intérim pour m'occuper, pas facile en Corrèze et en hiver
> 
> Vala, sinon j'vais glander



Tiens tu vas taper mes cours


----------



## Grug2 (13 Février 2006)

Rhôo pitin, lundi 13, et y'a même pas de week end après


----------



## ginette107 (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour tous  

Pensée du jour: "Saint Valentin, faites l'amour pas les magasins" :love:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Février 2006)

A la saint valentin, quicksilver tu vas booter fermé et non pas qu'ouvert, ou tu vas reprendre un pain


----------



## valoriel (14 Février 2006)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> Pensée du jour: "Saint Valentin, faites l'amour pas les magasins"


aller en cours, ça marche aussi?

*bonne* journée :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

Hello all 

Salut Valentin....ça boum ? je trouve que ton petit côté commercial te va très bien...
Ils devraient rationaliser..mette la Saint Valentin à Pacques...Lapin...St-Valentin c'est bien...


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

'jour tout le monde ! Aujourd`hui c'est un jour spécial ! 
Je souhaite à tous les amoureux de passer une très, 
très belle journée!  :love: 






  :love:    


​


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite à tous les amoureux de passer une très,
> très belle journée!  :love:



Et les autres ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2006)

tu te sens exclus?


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

J'ai vu une promo sur les string en vison ....


----------



## bens (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour Mesdemoizelles, Mesdames, Messieurs... 
Bon mardi !
 :love:  :love:  :love:​


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et les autres ? :mouais:


 

 Tu as raison  :love: 




A tout le monde et bonne journée à tous !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Février 2006)

* Salut les gens ​*
Bonne Saint Valentin aux amoureux, 


Bon courage aux célibataires, ce sera fini demain  ​


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Bon courage aux célibataires, ce sera fini demain  ​*


*



nonnnnnnn pas deja ouinnnnnnn:bebe:

:love: la saint valentin:love: 


​*


----------



## Jec (14 Février 2006)

B'jour à tous !!



je souhaite joyeuse st-valentin à mes fesses...:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (14 Février 2006)

'jour *tout* le monde !!


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2006)

J'aime pas la saint valentin


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Février 2006)

Salut.... C'est qui Valentin ?


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous! 
Et passer une belle journée


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Février 2006)

salut a tous!

et aujourd'hui:


----------



## chroukin (14 Février 2006)

Moi Valentin j'lui ai pété la gueule à la récré y'a quelques années de ça déjà, j'vous garantis qu'il fait moins le malin maintenant :rateau:

Non mais 


Fone Fête Han ême :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que Céline, la blonde de 1ère année avec les bracelets indiens, ne daigne pas ne serait-ce que t'accorder un regard, alors qu'elle échange des sonneries de mobile avec Matthieu, alors que c'est un naze de chez naze qui s'la pète.


Nan, c'est même pas vrai d'abord 

Sérieusement, je pense que si on aime quelqu'un on est pas obligé d'avoir un jour précis pour se le rappeler... :rateau:
C'est comme nowel avec moi c'est nowel toute l'année


----------



## Warflo (14 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est même pas vrai d'abord
> 
> Sérieusement, je pense que si on aime quelqu'un on est pas obligé d'avoir un jour précis pour se le rappeler... :rateau:
> C'est comme nowel avec moi c'est nowel toute l'année


Ah oui, c'est comme la foire aux cons, avec toi c'est toutes l'année   :casse::rateau:


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, c'est comme la foire aux cons, avec toi c'est toutes l'année   :casse::rateau:


Effectivement :love:


----------



## Warflo (14 Février 2006)

Au fait ça va mieux depuis hier ?


----------



## chroukin (14 Février 2006)

J'ai un bon diction pour la St Valentin : 

_*À la Saint Valentin, offre des fleurs piquées chez le voisin
*_


----------



## mamyblue (15 Février 2006)

A TOUT LE MONDE !


----------



## La mouette (15 Février 2006)

Hello all 

Aujourd'hui c'est la Saint .... on verra...

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Février 2006)

:sleep:* Bonjour tout le monde* :sleep: ​
Finie la saint valentin, tranquille pour un an  

Dicton à la con du jour : 
A la saint-Claude regarde ton seau, tu ne le verras pas plus haut 

Je ne comprends pas ce dicton


----------



## bens (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour le peuple MacGéen !  

:love:  Bon mercredi... c'est le jour des enfants !!! :love: 

  :love:  ​


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2006)

'lut, m'sieur, dame....


			
				bens a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Bon mercredi... c'est le jour des enfants !!! :love:​


mouais.......:mouais: :mouais:
_(de toute façon, c'est les vacances depuis deux jours....)_


----------



## y&b (15 Février 2006)

Amis du jour ...  Ben bonjour


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Amis du jour ...  Ben bonjour



Amis du soir ...  Ben qu'est-ce que vous foutez là ? C'est le thread du matin !   


 à tous


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

C'est cool aujourd'hui est un meilleur jour qu'hier


----------



## y&b (15 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool aujourd'hui est un meilleur jour qu'hier


T'es pas devant ton dessin animé préféré toi ?


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas devant ton dessin animé préféré toi ?


Ils sont finis  Aujourd'hui, c'était la vente de chocolat, pas facile...  Et après, j'ai dit à Patrick de venir à l'(auto)école avec moi


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Février 2006)

Amis du joir, bonsour......... et bon app' !


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

APERO TIIIIIIIIIIMMMMEEE !!!
(je me prends pour Globalcut ou quoi moi? :mouais: )


----------



## Grug2 (16 Février 2006)

:sleep: Bonjour !   :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Bajour :rateau:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> On est jeudi.
> 
> _Voilà qui est une bonne nouvelle !_
> :love:
> ...



C'est sur que c'est une bonne nouvelle, c'est mon jour de repos   D'ailleurs il va falloir penser à aller un peu me reposer, j'ai passé la nuit devant mon PowerBook :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Février 2006)

*Bonjour tout le monde *​
Demain, c'est le Week end, et ce soir, c'est la bouffe du mois 

Bon courage à ceux qui bossent, bonne nuit à ceux qui vont se coucher, bon ap' a ceux qui dejeunent et bon jesaispasquoi aux autres


----------



## La mouette (16 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## bens (16 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens 
:love: bonne journée :love: 
  ​


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

'lut à tous  
et bonne journée...  
_(pas trop fatiguante la journée, ça m'arrangerait....)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Février 2006)

Toi, je sens que la reprise va être dure ... ouh la la


----------



## tirhum (16 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je sens que la reprise va être dure ... ouh la la


2ème café et pas d'amélioration en vue...... :rateau: :rateau: 
_j'irais bien me recoucher en fait....._


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 2ème café et pas d'amélioration en vue...... :rateau: :rateau:
> _j'irais bien me recoucher en fait....._



laisse tomber, c'est mon 3ème et c'est inefficace  ..Va te coucher


----------



## mamyblue (16 Février 2006)

Qu'elle soit belle pour tout le monde !   




​


----------



## NED (16 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bajour :rateau:



*Abat-Jour ?*


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Ben y a pas foule ici


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2006)

Tu vas être ravi : je suis tondu-rasé !


----------



## tirhum (17 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime toutes les sortes de déviations.
> :love:
> :love:


j'hésite à poster là......vous êtes sûr les gars, 'jvous dérange pas ?..... :rateau:   

bon.... b'jour à tous !!!..... même aux "déviants" !!.......


----------



## La mouette (17 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

j'en connais une belle:









celle de montigny, ils font des travaux et il faut faire tout le tour; c'est pas ça? Ha bon!


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## bens (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bon vendredi... :love:  :love:  :love:   ​


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2006)

Salami! 
encore une ptite dizaine d'heure et c'est les ouaaaacannnnnnces


----------



## chroukin (17 Février 2006)

Salut la foule 

Pfff je viens juste de me lever, il y a deux jours c'était le ski avec pur hors-piste dans 60 cm de poudreuse c'était géniiiiaaaaaaaaalll :love:  , puis hier j'étais à Bordeaux pour la journée. Donc deux jours méga crevants puisque j'ai conduit aussi donc bon ça tue l'bonhome tout ça 

Là j'pète la forme, ça sent la journée où j'vais pas trop pousser


----------



## Grug2 (17 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Nan, c'est même pas vrai d'abord
> 
> Sérieusement, je pense que si on aime quelqu'un on est pas obligé d'avoir un jour précis pour se le rappeler... :rateau:
> C'est comme nowel avec moi c'est nowel toute l'année


:affraid: Nolwen :affraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Nolwen :affraid:



Mais non, il se recycle dans le réseau, il voulait dire Novell !


----------



## mamyblue (17 Février 2006)

Pas facile de se lever aujourd'hui, :sleep: je dors encore, 
ça ira mieux dans un moment après un bon café avec des croissants ...
Gentil mon mari, il est sorti tôt ce matin et m'en a acheté, 
hummmm je sens que je vais me régaler   




A tout le monde ! :love:  





​


----------



## Franswa (17 Février 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Nolwen :affraid:


Ouais c'est pareil 


Bonne journée :love:


----------



## La mouette (18 Février 2006)

Hello all  

Bon week end


----------



## ange_63 (18 Février 2006)

Bonjour!! Et bon WE à tous !!


----------



## mamyblue (18 Février 2006)

Et bon week- end à tout le monde !


----------



## tirhum (18 Février 2006)

b'jour... 
_pinaise, j'ai une barre... là... au milieu de la tête...._:mouais: :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Février 2006)

Moi c'est pas dans la tête mais je me lève


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Hello all


 

Hello ! Tout le monde dort encore
aujourd'hui !
Bon dimanche  

​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pas dans la tête mais je me lève




peux tu approfondir, s'il te plait


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2006)

Les denières nouvelles  *Plus d'un million de personnes au concert des Rolling Stones à Rio*
Edicom&#9642;Il y a 42 minutes &#9642; Cote de popularité : 8 &#9642; Articles similaires : 3

Rio de Janeiro (ats/afp) Plus d'un million de personnes se sont rassembles samedi soir sur la plage de Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, pour assister au concert gratuit des Rolling Stones, selon...


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> *Non non Mamyblue !*
> :sleep:
> 
> ...


 
 Roberto et  à tout le monde! 
Je vous souhaite un bon dimanche !:love:


----------



## chroukin (19 Février 2006)

Salut la foule 

Rhaaaaa décidément, ces croissants me font craquer :love: 

Bonne journée (pluvieuse pour moi) à toutes et à tous


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est croquignolet, tes décors de post !
> :mouais:
> 
> 
> :love:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

Arg, en retard pour la messe


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

En avance pour le bistro


----------



## mamyblue (19 Février 2006)

Pas de chance tous les deux...


----------



## La mouette (19 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pas de chance tous les deux...




J'ai mis la messe sur mon iPod...je l'écoute au bistro avec une bonne bière


----------



## jojoleretour (19 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis la messe sur mon iPod...je l'écoute au bistro avec une bonne bière




lol 

Deja que l'eglise est mal au point alors la le podcats va l'achever


----------



## tirhum (19 Février 2006)

'lut les z'amis !!....:love: :love: 





_comme tous les dimanches va me falloir du temps...beaucoup de temps...pour me réveiller tout à fait....._:mouais:  ​


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

:sleep:

 *Bonne journée et bonne semaine à tous* ​


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous et bonne semaine...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

Dingue chaque jour y a des messages efffacés


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dingue chaque jour y a des messages efffacés


Tout depend de l'heure de l'apero...


----------



## bens (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour la foule Macgéenne !!! 

   Bon lundi et bonne semaine !   

   

:love: :love:

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Février 2006)

tout le monde,



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Salut la Compagnie des Lapins Bleus, et des Lapines Roses !
> :rose:
> :love:



Mais fais un peu attention, nondidjuuu ! dool va encore se sentir exclue et nous faire la toute grosse déprime !


----------



## mamyblue (20 Février 2006)

Pour bien commencer la semaine  





Que je dédie à tout le monde


----------



## valoriel (20 Février 2006)

wouaaaah.... :sleep:

encore le début d'une *longue semaine*!

:mouais: :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Février 2006)

Salut les jeunes..............


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

Bonne journée!


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2006)

un petit coucou au Bar MacGé. Et bonne journée à tous


----------



## ange_63 (20 Février 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un petit coucou au Bar MacGé. Et bonne journée à tous



Coucou Macounette, 
Ravie de te revoir sur MAcG :love: 
 

Sans toi le thread "*Et ton appareil*" ne vit plus...:rose:


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2006)

'lut tous !!


----------



## kanako (20 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Bon lundi, bonne semaine (vacance encore pour moi !)
Et aujourd'hui pour de vrai vraiment tout ça : je vais bosser:style: 
j'dis juste bonjour et j'm'en va, j'éteinds l'ordi je le débranche planque l'alim et oublie où je l'ai mis... z'espère qu'ça va marcher  
à plus !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

A tout à l'heure


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2006)

yo il fait beau


----------



## Jec (20 Février 2006)

b'jour les jeunes !!


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Macounette,
> Ravie de te revoir sur MAcG :love:


Merchi :rose:   ça me manque aussi que de ne pas passer plus souvent...



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Sans toi le thread "*Et ton appareil*" ne vit plus...:rose:


c'est vrai que depuis le 15 septembre   ça n'a plus beaucoup bougé... dommage car l'idée était bonne  

a bientôt


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

On ferme à demain


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2006)

$start


----------



## La mouette (21 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## valoriel (21 Février 2006)

coucou! 

pas de *permis* ce matin finalement...
et vu le temps, ça m'arrange 

z'ont des bonnes idées à la préfectures parfois


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

'lut ! 
_....y'a pas foule aujourd'hui_.....


----------



## Dory (21 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## bens (21 Février 2006)

bonjour les gens !


----------



## mamyblue (21 Février 2006)

Pour tout le monde, avec plein de bonheur et de joie !!!


----------



## Jec (21 Février 2006)

Hello Ivry body !


----------



## kanako (21 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens ​
Allez Hop, debout tout le monde 



PS :sleep:


----------



## ginette107 (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour tous 
Bonne journée :love: :love: :love: 
Allez finis de se prélasser il faut se remettre à bosser  (message personnelle pour moi même pour me motiver!   )


----------



## La mouette (22 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## bens (22 Février 2006)

:sleep:  :sleep: 

 bonjour tout le monde ! 

:sleep:  :sleep: 

:love:​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Février 2006)

Bonjavour, comment java ?


----------



## valoriel (22 Février 2006)

*baoum*! dodo... :sleep:

vlam, c'est partie pour une dure journée...


----------



## kanako (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour à vous !
Belle journée il fait beau chez moi (comme hier, 7 dergrès de plus qu'il y a deux jours, c'est le printemps !!!)


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

*ggrrmmmppff !!* 
(=bonjour !!) :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2006)

Aujourd'hui est une journée :rateau:


Bonjour


----------



## mamyblue (22 Février 2006)

Et à tout le monde du forum Macg  





























​


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Février 2006)

Cool, tes images, t'as la collec complète ?


----------



## Dory (22 Février 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## tirhum (22 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


elles sont où tes bottes rouges ?!!   tu me diras des bottes sur une plage......:mouais: :rateau: :rateau:

edit : si tu change d'avatar toutes les 2 mn......


----------



## Dory (22 Février 2006)

Je vais les remettre de suite  

Décalage horaire faut excuser.....


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

same player shoot again


----------



## Dory (23 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Fotzo fait de la vidéo ! :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

Pirée ! avec toutes ces histoires de calamars, j'ai la pêche aujourd'hui ..... :love: 
Allez une fois, beaucoup d'amour pour tout le monde aujourd'hui !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Thebig, je te bise la barbe avec respect, limite avec dévotion !
> :love: :love: :love:


... ne te gêne pas ! je viens de la récurer et de la rincer une dizaine de fois ... elle est toute fraîche et avenante ce matin ...:rateau: 
Faut dire aussi que hier soir, j'ai ramassé une p... de gamelle en glissant sur un tas de feuilles mortes dans le jardin ... à 10 cms près, j'étais la gueule dans un étron de Dieu le Père... ça refroidit !!!!! 
Bon ! pour le respect, ça va ... mais pour la dévotion attend encore quelques dizaines d'années que je bouffe des pissenlits par la racine...:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Février 2006)

Bonjour le petit jour, es-tu un bon ou mauvais jour .. le petit jour ... etc..

Chanson des Enfants terribles dans les années 66/70

Bref salut à tous et bonne journée !




http://www.friendship-first.com/artistes/les_enfants_terribles/discographie2000_fr.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ne te gêne pas ! je viens de la récurer et de la rincer une dizaine de fois ... elle est toute fraîche et avenante ce matin ...:rateau:
> Faut dire aussi que hier soir, j'ai ramassé une p... de gamelle en glissant sur un tas de feuilles mortes dans le jardin ... à 10 cms près, j'étais la gueule dans un étron de Dieu le Père... ça refroidit !!!!!
> Bon ! pour le respect, ça va ... mais pour la dévotion attend encore quelques dizaines d'années que je bouffe des pissenlits par la racine...:love:



Pour les pissenlits, te presse pas !

 tout le monde,

de retour de l'école ... Mais nan, où j'ai emmené ma fille ! Je confirme, fait pas chaud ! :rateau:


----------



## bens (23 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

:love:  Passez une belle journée ! :love: 

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

bonjour à tous, bonne journée.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Février 2006)

Je vous salut............... salut.


----------



## Jec (23 Février 2006)

Comme le matin , alors le bonjour !!


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2006)

Bien le bonjour à tous les avatars de bonne volonté....:love:


----------



## mamyblue (23 Février 2006)

Je vois que je suis très en retard aujourd'hui tout le monde est déjà debout !


----------



## mamyblue (23 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dis Mamyblue, quand mon p'tit (2 ans et demi) aperçoit ton n'avatar, il s'exclame invariablement :
> "A Chava Corro !!"
> (_"Le Cheval de Zorro !"_)
> :love:


 

C'est vraiment très mignon... et ça c'est pour lui


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Je crois que c'est bon là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2006)

youhou... 

c'est ok for me avec une perf de caféine :sleep:


----------



## Dory (24 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est bon là



Le week-end arrive ..courage.

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Le week-end arrive ..courage.
> 
> Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


Oh mais j'ai plus que trop la pêche  y a même une mega-teuf ce soir pour me la briser menu


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes (ça faisait longtemps).  

Vendredi...Bientôt la quille.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Février 2006)

:sleep: :sleep:

Bon courage à tous pour cette journée avant WE...


----------



## La mouette (24 Février 2006)

:sleep: 

Hello all


----------



## bens (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens !  

:love:  :love:  Bon vendredi :love:  :love: 

 ​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

Salut Michel, ça fait une paye, qu'on t'a pas vu trainer dans les ruelles,
T'as les joues creuses, les mains caleuses, et la démarche un p'tit peu chaloupeuse...


etc........


Bonjour à tous et bonne journée avant d'entamer un week-end bien mérité


----------



## kanako (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !
bientôt la fin des vacances pour moi... sniff


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2006)

'lut les aminches !! 
:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Février 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'lut les aminches !!
> :love:



Saka maché ?????


----------



## mamyblue (24 Février 2006)

Pour vous rappeler que je pense a vous  
Et je vous souhaite une merveilleuse journée   
Remplie de soleil :love: 






Et un très bon week-end


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous rappeler que je pense a vous
> Et je vous souhaite une merveilleuse journée
> Remplie de soleil :love:
> 
> ...



Pas prudent, ces cartes, en période de grippe aviaire


----------



## Dory (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour et bon week end à toutes et tous.


----------



## jojoleretour (25 Février 2006)

non ce n'est pas backcat et finn


----------



## La mouette (25 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## mamyblue (25 Février 2006)

Et un bon week-end à ne rien faire! ça fait du bien   :love:


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2006)

*'lut !!*




_direction, la cafetière......._


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Février 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, j'ai encore la tête dans les étoiles :








C'est la comète de Halley que j'avais eu le plaisir de voir il y a quelques années quand elle est passée dans l'émisphère sud.... et que je m'y trouvais...... C'était beauuuuuuuuuuuuu... voilà je voulais vous faire partager ça ce matin.

Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## kanako (25 Février 2006)

Bujour !
pas un bon week end à rien faire... Un bon week end de vacance pour moi, le dernier... à bosser  
de toute façon il fait moche dehors ! ;-)


----------



## mamyblue (25 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> 
> Continue, Mamyblue : mon petit Lapin adore tes cartes !
> (_"Oooooh a sat ! A sat hi des zazos !! Miaoooow ! Hi les zazos : cot-cot-cot !"_)


 

Pour ton petit avec un gros bisou de mamy!


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

Dès votre réveil à tous !!!    






Et une bonne tasse de café ça va vous faire du bien !!!


----------



## kanako (26 Février 2006)

bonjour tout le monde !
 
vais bosser


----------



## ange_63 (26 Février 2006)

Bonjour   :sleep: 

Bon dimanche à tous :love:

et bon courage à ceux qui vont bosser!


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> vais bosser




Hello all 

Là, je me dit que j'irais bien bosser, trop longtemps que je fais rien....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

Bon dimanche à tous, je vous envoie une photo du petit port de Lomener à 5mn de chez nous :






Ad'taleur


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

C'est beau mais faudrait réduire la taille de l'image


----------



## Momo-du-56 (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau mais faudrait réduire la taille de l'image




Oui :rose: désolée j'ai un peu "merdé" sur ce coup là  


.... et puis maintenant c'est un peu petit....    100 fois sur son métier remettre son ouvrage !!!!


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Oui :rose: désolée j'ai un peu "merdé" sur ce coup là




Mais c'est pô grave !!


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2006)

'lut tout le monde !! 
 
:rateau: 
:love:


----------



## Franswa (26 Février 2006)

bonjour comme menthe à lait vous ? :love:


----------



## La mouette (26 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> bonjour comme menthe à lait vous ? :love:




St-Cloud Paris-Match...

Edit: Traduction : Thank you very much....pour Franswa


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> St-Cloud Paris-Match...
> 
> Edit: Traduction : Thank you very much....pour Franswa



And Goût suave de gouine !

Edit: Traduction : god save the queen....pour La mouette  

La lecture de San Antonio donne vraiment de super notions d'anglais !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

Débout là dedans ! Bojnjour à tous ! (pour une fois que je décolle avant 11 heures du mat')


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Février 2006)

:sleep:
Bon courage pour cette semaine

Allez, un p'tit café et j'y vais :sleep:


----------



## La mouette (27 Février 2006)

Hello all


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2006)

Je profite des cette occasion semestrielle pour vous souhaiter le bonjour. Le 7e étage du 75 quai d'Orsay s'anime peu à peu, les viennoiseries et les jus divers sont dans le bureau des assistantes. Sur mes quatre écrans les chiffres sont prêts. Tout semble serein.

La « vieille dame » va parler. J'ai 27 ans aujourd'hui&#8230; je ne l'aurai jamais cru&#8230; bien la bonne journée mesdemoiselles, mesdames et messieurs.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Février 2006)

Ben bon annif _la vieille dame _


----------



## tirhum (27 Février 2006)

'jour les aminches !! 
:love:


----------



## mamyblue (27 Février 2006)

Et à tout le forum de MacG ! Que cette journée soit belle !!!


----------



## Nephou (27 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> sans doute une puissante berline allemande...



   

lien -->  <-- lien​

c'est mieux pour la poussette et le reste


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous !
Bon anniversaire Nephou !


----------



## valoriel (27 Février 2006)

bonne *journée* :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Février 2006)

Bonjoir et bonne nouvelle jemaine..


----------



## bens (27 Février 2006)

Bonjoooouuur les gens ! 

  Bonne semaiiiine !  

:love:    :love:​


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est pour rassurer ton patron, les secrétaires, les collègues de ta femme, ton banquier et les aut' mamans de la crèches...
> :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



Tu penses vraiment que notre bon Nephou est la réincarnation modoesque de Dracula, pour lui proposer un corbillard comme véhicule quotidien (fusse-t-il taillé dans une Jaguar type E) ?

Non, Rob, tu pousses un peu le bouchon, là, il n'est pas le modo sanguinaire que tu voudrais nous représenter !   

:mouais:


----------



## ange_63 (27 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous ! :sleep:    
        


 Bon lundi! :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Février 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> &#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;


Pareil


----------



## Jec (27 Février 2006)

Pfiou, lundi .. Bonjour !!  

Bonne semaine aussi !


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



Et si j'avais écris un connerie hein?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et si j'avais écris un connerie hein?




Ha bon, c'était sérieux

J'ai eu peur que quelqu'un te torture


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Ha bon, c'était sérieux
> 
> J'ai eu peur que quelqu'un te torture



 Pourquoi quelquun voudrait-il me torturer?


----------



## kanako (27 Février 2006)

bin bon app' aussi !


----------



## Franswa (27 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Et si j'avais écris un connerie hein?


Pareil aussi


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2006)

'lut les petits !! 





:sleep::sleep:


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _...quelque soit votre programme à vous...
> _


_

Oh, rien de bien folichon, juste une ultime mise au point avant d'aller se planter à un concours. _


----------



## Jec (28 Février 2006)

Rien de bien folichon également ... là maintenant, préparation d'une séance, ensuite j'donne des cours de snowboard jsuqu'à midi, la fameuse séance et livraison de données d'un journal d'entreprise chez un imprimeur et fin de journée au bureau, standard ... :sleep:

Bonne journée à tous !!


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

Bonne journée :sleep:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

Bonne journée à tous ...... la mienne c'est pas vraiment ça :rose: :mouais: :hein:  bof... y'aura des jours meilleurs ........


----------



## Franswa (28 Février 2006)

Bonne journée


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Février 2006)

bonjour, 
@+


----------



## supermoquette (28 Février 2006)

J'ai la pêche à manger un nioube


----------



## bens (28 Février 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

:sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: 

Bon mardi !

:love:​


----------



## mamyblue (28 Février 2006)

A tout le monde ! Dernier jour du mois !  
Et oui demain on entame déjà le mois de mars !  
Enfin passer déjà une bonne journée !!!  
Demain arrivera bien assez vite !


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et oui demain on entame déjà le mois de mars !
> Enfin passer déjà une bonne journée !!!
> Demain arrivera bien assez vite !



Et oui Youpi le mois de mars....parceque c'est celui de l' anniversaire de ma femme et du mien... 
Bon Mardi à tous !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la pêche à manger un nioube



Pas moi hein, de toutes façons la carapace doit être trop dure !!!


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2006)

Après trois jours de beau soleil, le temp se gate en Lozère mais comme cet après-midi, je regagne le Roussillon... 
Tout à l'heure, en allant acheter du fromage (faut profiter des bonnes choses du coin ), entre -6° et -8° au thermomètre de la voiture vers 10h - 1oh30 : ça va me manquer la fraîcheur, en bas !  En contrepartie, on va bientôt commencer la chasse aux asperges sauvages


----------



## NED (28 Février 2006)

Houlalalala !
Bientôt l'Apéro !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

J'ai pas trouvé les _fun products_ d'apple


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

d'accord avec toi. il me manque quelquechose, surtout coté graphique.


----------



## Dory (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

J'avais oublié dans mon étui en ©uir : bonne journée 

Quelqu'un a des skis pour que j'puisse aller au boulot ?


----------



## Dory (1 Mars 2006)

Il neige chez toi ou tu veux qu'on te pousse?


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Y'a vachement de neige ce matin  Au moins 5 cm par chez moi, alors que d'habitude  elle ne tient pas.

Du coup, les gens roulent comme des merdes, n'avancent pas sur la route completement deneigée


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

C'est la tempête on voit pas un nioube à 3 mètres :affraid:


5 cm en une demi-heure  bon dans 17 heures chuis couvert


----------



## Franswa (1 Mars 2006)

Bonzour :rateau:

A Nantes, y a pas de neige  C'est pas drôle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à vous tous, il fait beau Enfin!


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

salami!


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !! 
:love: 
la neige tombe par intermittences depuis hier soir, mais là, elle semble décidée à s'installer... 
ma fille trépigne devant sa fenêtre...."ouaaah, c'est trop cool !! on peut aller dehors papa ?"
je dois avouer que jaime bien la neige moi aussi....

bonne journée M'ssieurs, Dames.....  
:love:


----------



## Jec (1 Mars 2006)

Bon jour !!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2006)

Ce matin, je me suis arrêté 200 m avant d'arriver au boulot histoire de finir une pellicule remplie de neige lozérienne des 3-4 jours précédents sur une note printanière : les mimosas sont splendides 

PS (il ne me restait plus qu'une photo, je n'ai donc pas photographié aussi les amandiers qui ont mis du rose et du blanc un peu partout, ce sera pour la prochaine pelloche )

Toujours aussi marrant de passer à 24 h d'intervalle de -8°C à +8°C à la même heure 

Le bonjour à tout le monde


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin s&#8217;en faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais j&#8217;ai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de l&#8217;endroit ou cette personne se trouve&#8230;

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me l&#8217;envoyer : guillaumegilbert1@mac.com

Je n&#8217;accepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer&#8230;

Mon but est d&#8217;obtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue d&#8217;une manière qui, je le crois, n&#8217;a jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun d&#8217;entre vous de faire circuler cette information et je demande aux Admin. de mac-gé de bien vouloir me donner des noms de contacts chez Apple France, afin que je les avertisse d&#8217;une surcharge potentielle sur mon adresse durant les 48h qui suivront&#8230;


Je demande juste aux gens d&#8217;indiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.


----------



## bens (1 Mars 2006)

bonjour les gens ! 

  Bon mercrredi ensoleillé  

:sleep:  :sleep: 

:love:​


----------



## ange_63 (1 Mars 2006)

Bonjour bonjour! 

Ici aussi, une journée sous la neige!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant, plein de vieux stress avec que des mauvaises ondes.
Mais ça va, ça va, je gère...

PASSEZ TOUS UNE JOURNEE DE MERDE LES NAZES!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, plein de vieux stress avec que des mauvaises ondes.
> Mais ça va, ça va, je gère...
> 
> PASSEZ TOUS UNE JOURNEE DE MERDE LES NAZES!!!



Respire, ferme les yeux globes pédonculés et pense à l'Angleterre, ça ira mieux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

Salut, pinaise, suis en forme de bon matin, je crois que je viens de tapper mon plus long post sur macg... tout tapé a la main...piou...!...

au moins, c'est fait....

me plait ce fil du futur...


bonjour...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Mars 2006)

'Lut à tous, rien de neuf..... à midi je mange une tartiflette maison... hop.


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mars 2006)

A tout le monde! Ceux qui ont congé cette semaine sont heureux !   
Ils peuvent aller faire du ski en famillle! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout tapé a la main...piou...!...



Naaaaaan!
C'est pas possib'!

...
Mais tu tapes avec quoi d'habitude? :affraid:`


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaan!
> C'est pas possib'!
> 
> ...
> Mais tu tapes avec quoi d'habitude? :affraid:`




d'habitude, je commence a la main, et je finis avec du pomme-C pomme-V....
enfin, quand c'est long...

et t'as du le voir celui du Futur machin, l'est pas long...?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et t'as du le voir celui du Futur machin, l'est pas long...?...



Ai vu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Ceci dit, là maintenant, je viens de recevoir mon nouvel APN, après 1 mois de stand-by au SAV pour échange standard... 
1 mmois pour vérifier qu'un bouton déconne.
   

Soulagement.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

C'te bande de feignasses


----------



## Franswa (2 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée hétéroclitement parlant :love:


----------



## Dory (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et tous..


----------



## joubichou (2 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,je pars grimper avant qu'il neige


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va le faire grave.*
> http://www.wetnsexypix.com/hetero/clit/zoom_new.jpg/html



Salut tout le monde

 Rob', il ne marche pas ton lien


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde
> 
> Rob', il ne marche pas ton lien



Et ça t'étonne ? :mouais: 

Rob, le PàC à fonctionné, t'as pris un nioube dedans !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça t'étonne ? :mouais:
> 
> Rob, le PàC à fonctionné, t'as pris un nioube dedans !


Mais heu :rose: 

Même pas vrai d'abord, Je suis pas encore reveillé, c'est tout ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu :rose:
> 
> Même pas vrai d'abord, Je suis pas encore reveillé, c'est tout ! :rateau:



Vi, c'est ça, tu nettoyais ta souris quand le clic est parti tout seul !


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Mais non, c'est même pas ça, c'est cette salo****e de win***s qui a fait le coup tout seul :rateau:




PS : Win***s, c'est juste au boulot, hein


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais heu :rose:
> 
> Même pas vrai d'abord, Je suis pas encore reveillé, c'est tout ! :rateau:






			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est même pas ça, c'est cette salo****e de win***s qui a fait le coup tout seul :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah c'est du beau, v'là qu'il pionce au bureau, la mainant© !


----------



## bens (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens  

:sleep:  :sleep: 

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

amis sportifs bonjour!


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2006)

Hello all


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

La mouette, bon annouf'


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

chuttttteeuu!!!

c'est pas le moment de le faire repérer.


Bon anniv.


----------



## La mouette (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La mouette, bon annouf'



C'est un autre volatile hurlant...un usurpateur  ..mais merci quand même


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !! 
bonne journée...:love:​


			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite aux *brunes encore endormies*, un peu de mauvaise humeur, mais ragaillardies par le petit déjeuner qu'elles préparent en *écoutant France Inter* et en *resserrant nonchalamment leur peignoir*...


je vois très bien.... 
 
:rateau: 
:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ai vu.



tant mieux...


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> amis sportifs bonjour!




oui, Salut....


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La mouette, bon annouf'



Déjà le 12 septembre ? Mon dieu comme le temps passe vite !  

C'est pas cette mouette là, eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'est une lamouette en un seul mot !   


_C'est pas ton jour, dis donc, toi, aujourd'hui_


----------



## mamyblue (2 Mars 2006)

A vous tous ! Je vois que vous êtes déjà
tous debout. 
Moi chui tout en retard , je prend seulement 
mon bain ! Hi Hi Hi ! Excusez-moi  Bon je
continue ça vous gêne pas non... Ben  je
fais comme chez-moi :hein:
Aller que votre journée soit belle !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> _C'est pas ton jour, dis donc, toi, aujourd'hui_



_Ben non, je suis crevé, et je suis aussi malade :sick:_

:rose:


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2006)

Salami!


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Mars 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## ange_63 (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour bonjour! 



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ça va le faire grave.*
> http://www.wetnsexypix.com/hetero/clit/zoom_new.jpg/html


Moi non plus je ne vois pas ton lien Robeto...:rose:  :hein: 



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> La mouette, bon annouf'



Ho  c'est vrai!!! Il me semble que ce n'est pas la même "mouette" cf. par ici ...


----------



## Dory (3 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Bah on n'a qu'a ouvrir un sujet ©ul non ?


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2006)

Tout pareil que la *chemizafleur* !!.....    
en plus j'aime pas les voitures et j'suis nul en cinéma.....:rateau:   

_sinon bonne journée !!_.....
_moi je retourne à mes cimetières écossais._...


_P.S : "Il y a deux sortes de temps
                                         Il y a le temps qui attend
                                         Et le temps qui espère..."_


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Z'êtes levé du mauvais pied ? y a qu'à les faires les bons sujets


----------



## Jec (3 Mars 2006)

Simple, bref ... bonjour !!!


----------



## Franswa (3 Mars 2006)

Entièrement d'accord 

Je vais être en retard donc bonne journée :love: Séminaire de sémiologie aujourd'hui, je me demande ce que ça va donner


----------



## bens (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

:love:  bon vendredi ! :love: 

_:rose:   ... à moi aussi, il me manque le fil de la mosaïque du temps...  :rose: _

:love:  :love: 

​


----------



## Jec (3 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les gens !
> 
> :love:  bon vendredi ! :love:
> 
> ...



Ah ouais au fait ! L'est passé oÙ ?!


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Mars 2006)

'lut...


----------



## lumai (3 Mars 2006)

_*Bonjour !!!! *_

  ​


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## bens (3 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais au fait ! L'est passé oÙ ?!



_ il a été fermé temporairement...   :rose: _


----------



## Jec (3 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> _ il a été fermé temporairement...   :rose: _



AH ... genre temporaire à long terme ...


----------



## Nephou (3 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
_en ce moment je me demande s'il ne faut pas réouvrir le fil des râleurs _


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah on n'a qu'a ouvrir un sujet ©ul non ?



tiens oui, il paraît qu'on peut le faire plus souvent quand on le fait tout seul qu'à deux http://sciences.nouvelobs.com/sci_20060223.OBS8161.html


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Mars 2006)

Là, m'en va dans une foire internationale à Accra.

Aucune idée ce que je vais y trouver, sauf la chaleur...


----------



## mamyblue (3 Mars 2006)

Enfin ferait plaisir à tous... Oui il y a une ou deux personnes
un peu triste ce matin, courage car après les nuages, le
soleil revient toujours !  
Je vous souhaite quand même à tous une bonne journée  
Et j'espère que ceux qui ont perdu le sourire  d'ici ce
soir l'auront retrouvé... A bientôt !


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mars 2006)

Allez zou dans l'train pour un déménagement


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai souvent eu des breaks, les potes m'ont toujours voulu avec ma voiture pour déménager... !
> 
> 
> Bon, je vous souhaite _présentement_ *une belle journée !*
> ...




Bonjour à vous tous et à toi Roberto. C'est vrai que nous vivons une sècheresse très arrosée depuis des mois. Ca fini par devenir très lassant. 1 mois que j'ai pas pu jouer au tennis GGRRR!!!


----------



## La mouette (4 Mars 2006)

Hello la foule 

C'est gris, plafond nuageux très bas, pluie et vent sans arrêt ...un temps à pas mettre un internaute dehors..


----------



## mamyblue (4 Mars 2006)

A tout le monde ! Ca va vous, moi chui en pleine forme! 
Ici il flotte pas, mais c'est couvert...  Tans pis car le soleil 
est dans notre coeur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Essaye le jokari indoor !
> :love:




je peux pas:rose: Valou à sortie la vaisselle:love: et puis je voudrais pas trucider le chat Ca me fait penser à un gag de gaston quand il joue au jokari dans les bureaux


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous 
Ici le vent souffle fort, à un point qu'il semble s'amuser à dévaster ma terrasse...:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

ben je sors pas alors.

vous connaissez le dicton sur les bêtes à cornes?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant (1) c'est la tempête de neige, on se croirait au Québec.
> :afraid:
> Chicoutimi Attitude.
> :love: :love: :love:​
> ...






 Ici les températures extérieures sont supérieures à 17°C, le ciel est assez nuageux, le vent du sud d'hier a chassé la vague de froid qui avait atteint le pays en début de semaine (faisant quelques ravages auprès des diablotines).

Le chauffage est éteint, la fenêtre ouverte ... 
j'men vais affronter ce petit air tout doux :love: (après avoir ingurgité quelques grammes de paracétamol :hein

* Bon vent du sud à tous :love:*


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2006)

salami!


----------



## ange_63 (4 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> (après avoir ingurgité quelques grammes de paracétamol :hein]


J'en veux bien aussi!! :rateau: 
Holàlà ca vent...c'est ce qui m'a réveillé ce matin...il s'engouffre par les aérations de l'appartement on dirait qu'il va arracher le toit!!! Mais il fait étonnamment doux dehors...12°C. 
 :sleep:


----------



## valoriel (4 Mars 2006)

bon! j'vais pas tarder à aller acceuillir de jolies étudiantes :love: et les parents qui vont avec :mouais:
des *journées portes ouvertes* après trois jours de blocage, de barricades... c'est rigolo 

bonne journée


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Mars 2006)

Toute la neige tombe chez moi.... ENcore !!!! Bon Apero bon apétit et bon Week


----------



## rubren (5 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

C'est dur le dimanche matin, surtout avec la gueule de bois du samedi soir...


Allez bonne journée à tous, et allez y cool c'est dimanche.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bon Dimanche à tous et toutes.


----------



## La mouette (5 Mars 2006)

Hello all 

Tempête de neige cette nuit et là il neige encore mais plus aussi fort.
Bon dimanche à toutes et tous


----------



## Lio70 (5 Mars 2006)

Retour aux bonnes traditions.  Bon dimanche !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Hey Lio :love: une bière et un croissant ? 

Quelle misère ces déménagements, j'ai mal partout, je me sens comme un suisse


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

C'eest quand même fou qu'en 2006 ça arrive encore ! je mate, brumeux, la rue couverte de neige, une demoiselle passe et le vrombissement du chasse-neige augmente. S'en suit une projection giganto-sonnyboyesque blanchâtre sur les forts jolies fesses de la belle qui, étonnée de la sensation liquide, se met à hurler contre le gros engin, comme s'il allait revenir pour elle.

Franchement, l'iPod, ça isole trop du monde


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !! 
couché tard, levé tôt, mais mes projets avancent.....

bonne journée ! :love:
:love:


----------



## dool (5 Mars 2006)

Clair ! Je l'attend ce con*** ! Qu'il revienne il va voir !  

(edit : j'aurai ptêt dû citer la moquette là  )

 


Moi, je pense aux deux potes qui hésitaient à venir sur Châtel vendredi soir à cause du temps. Qu'avec la voiture tunée, ils peuvent pas mettre les chaînes...et que les pneus neiges "ben jusque là y'en avait pas besoin en ville !". Et je pense à moi disant "maiiisss nnaaaannn, c'est que d'la flotte qui tombe là en haut !"....  .... je vais m'en prendre plein la gueule quand ils vont voir qu'ils vont devoir prendre un lundi de congé en urgence !   

Comme quoi on peut se marrer un dimanche matin, loin des emmerdes, en regardant tomber la neige par sa fenêtre..................


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui une pub contre la mauvaise haleine à faire 


C'est parti 

Bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui une pub contre la mauvaise haleine à faire
> 
> 
> C'est parti
> ...



C'est de quelle couleur, une mauvaise haleine ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

La chaleur n'est pas encore rentrée dans la maison, mais ça ne saurait tarder. 

Je lui donne encore 1 heure avant qu'elle ne m'écoeure, la sale tueuse d'énergie.


----------



## mamyblue (5 Mars 2006)

Il y a eu une tempête cette nuit... Il fait froid et on replonge 
dans l'hiver brrrrrrrrrrrr :sick: Heureusement que c'est dimanche,
car impossible de sortir ma voiture, bloquée par la neige, et en
plus le chasse-neige qui est passé... Enfin vaut mieux en rire 
Il semble que le soleil pointe son nez... Elle risque de fondre assez
rapidement.  
Bon, bonne journée à toutes et à tous!   



​


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est de quelle couleur, une mauvaise haleine ?


Hummm...

Couleur souffre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est de quelle couleur, une mauvaise haleine ?




Blanc, noir et jaune..... car c'est l'haleine du pingouin ..... :rose: désolée.... suis fatiguée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Hummm...
> 
> Couleur souffre






			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Blanc, noir et jaune..... car c'est l'haleine du pingouin ..... :rose: désolée.... suis fatiguée...



Vous zi connaissez rien, c'est "dussurledos"  C'est bien connu "l'haleine ton dussurledos" :rateau:

Bon, je sens que certains vont encore râler, mais j'ai aussi des clients, pour ça (pis j'ai une réputation à soutenir, hein ) !


----------



## Franswa (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vous zi connaissez rien, c'est "dussurledos"  C'est bien connu "l'haleine ton dussurledos" :rateau:
> 
> Bon, je sens que certains vont encore râler, mais j'ai aussi des clients, pour ça (pis j'ai une réputation à soutenir, hein ) !


D'accord, je retiens 

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Pascal 77.


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2006)

Le niveau intellectuel s'arrange pas ici, à ce que je vois....  :mouais:



Et comptez pas sur moi pour le relever ! :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Le niveau intellectuel s'arrange pas ici, à ce que je vois....  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Et comptez pas sur moi pour le relever ! :rateau:



C'est sûrement le seul bar où on parle de niveau intellectuel


----------



## kanako (5 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!
Jolie journée enneigée (40 cm en ville !!) et de Soleil, c'est beau ! c'est rigolo... hier soir en rentrant de soirée (enfin ce matin) vers 3h, jamais vu autan de gens dehors un samedi soir en hiver à Besançon... certains faisaient de la luge dans les rues en pentes, j'en ai même vu en snow !! 
enfin bon, super beau, quelque peu poétique...
j'adore ma ville :love:  j'adore le climat de par ici
je voulais prendre des photos mais j'ai plus de pélicule ! sniff  
tant pis, en tout cas ça fait de bon souvenir...
 :rose:  
Bon dimanche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûrement le seul bar où on parle de niveau intellectuel



Comme dans tous les bars, en général, les conversations tournent sur ce qui est au delà de nos moyens ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous !!
> Jolie journée enneigée (40 cm en ville !!) et de Soleil, c'est beau ! c'est rigolo... hier soir en rentrant de soirée (enfin ce matin) vers 3h, jamais vu autan de gens dehors un samedi soir en hiver à Besançon... certains faisaient de la luge dans les rues en pentes, j'en ai même vu en snow !!
> enfin bon, super beau, quelque peu poétique...
> j'adore ma ville :love:  j'adore le climat de par ici
> ...



Tiens, je croyais qu'à Besançon, le temps était plus Doubs que ça  

:mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Comme dans tous les bars, en général, les conversations tournent sur ce qui est au delà de nos moyens ! :rateau:


Ca doit etre pour ça qu'on parle de fesse constamment 

_( je mets "fesse" parce que j'ai vu que VBubulle censure les mots grossiers maintenant, alors chui correct quoi..  )_


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

y'ai l'impression que ce fil va fermer pour la même raison que _là, maintenant_


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2006)

le gratin Dauphinois que je viens de préparer est dans le four.... 
il commence à prendre des couleurs....:love:




bientôt l'heure de l'apéro.... 





bon (reste) de journée !! ​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

slut à tous.

j'ai le dos en vrac, il a fait beau >> Tennis pendant 2 heures avec un pote. Qu'est ce que c'était bon, j'avais plein de sale énergie à sortir là.


NB: Pascal: Arrêtes pas, penses à ta réputation.


Bon, là je vais dans la cuisine préparer un truc à Valou ma douce et tendre "Blonde". Pas tous les jours mais bon, je l'aime quand même. (rapport avec l'avatar:love:)

Bon, APERO pour tous:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2006)

Y a tellement de neige que j'arrive pas à poster  J'espère que le toit du forum va pas céder


----------



## rubren (6 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous et toutes...

Bah ici le soleil brille de tout son éclat, c'est une nouvelle semaine pleine d'aventures qui commence.

Allez bon courage pour ce Lundi.


----------



## La mouette (6 Mars 2006)

Hello all 

Bonne journée et semaine


----------



## Franswa (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour

Bonne semaine à tous, faut se dire que c'est presque le week end


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Lundi...début de la semaine...bah, faut bien un début.

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Bonne semaine à tous, faut se dire que c'est *presque *le week end





C'est dans ce mot que réside tout le probleme... :sleep:


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2006)

'jour les aminches ! 
:love: 

bof !....semaine, début de semaine ou week-end.....  
bonne...._ce que vous voulez !_ du moment que ça vous fait plaisir !!....


----------



## bens (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

:love:  Bonne semaine plein de soleil :love: 

  

:love:​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

bijur à toutes et à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir à 22h on a récupéré le grand après 15 jours chez Manou, y va êt' un peu naze *quand je vais le réveiller dans cinq minutes pour la rentrée scolaire*...



Bonjour tout le monde.

Rob, c'est bas, comme vengeance, ça ! :mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

Et ben oui la semaine commence bien, pourvu que ça dure  
Bonjour tout le monde et bonne journée !


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2006)

salami!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2006)

Je me taperais bien un sandwich rillettes cornichons moi... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je me taperais bien un sandwich rillettes cornichons moi... :mouais: :rateau:


 

C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé, ça va aller j'espère, bon appétit!


----------



## Grug2 (6 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée les poulous !
> :love:
> :love:
> 
> ...


Bourreau d'enfants !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé, ça va aller j'espère, bon appétit!


 
Ah ouais un chien chaud trempé dans l'café.........froid........!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ce que j'ai trouvé, ça va aller j'espère, bon appétit!



Pas mal, merci


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal, merci


 

De rien, un petit café pour finir...


----------



## Patamach (6 Mars 2006)

Salut les champions

Ce matin la vie est belle! 

Pour la première fois mon fils s'est jetté dans mes bras en criant Papa! avec un grand sourire.:love:
Et c'était bien Papa pas un baba ou gaga du matin 

Malgré la pluie, le froid, les problèmes divers et variés de la vie quotidienne, un mot et un sourrire suffisent à mon bonheur. :rose:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Salut les champions
> 
> Ce matin la vie est belle!
> 
> ...


 














 C'est chouette :hein: 

Et ça fait chaud au coeur !  Très bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

BON LUNDI A TOUS!


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Mars 2006)

Meme si c'est lundi, au boulot :love:


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Hello all : coucou:

Je viens de lire les post du soir d'avant, vais allé voir mes fistons ( même si c'est pas mon jour, rien à ...), sinon ça risque de finir sur le zinc :mouais: c'est pénible de se connaître et de ne pas avoir envie de se battre contre ( ou de ne plus pouvoir) ...

Bonne journée tous.. profitons des instants que l'on apprécie, les autres ne sont jamais bien loin...:sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Réveil difficile, me suis foutu la tronche dans l'armoire...  :mouais:

Enfin...tant pis...

Bonne journée.


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour la matin! Devant mon café brûlant, ma fille pas debout z'encore, et mon chum qui n'a pas le goût de se lever.

Allez hop, je vous lit et après, bébé à debout pour l'école!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous.

Bonne nouvelle du jour: mon ex (divorce prononcé il y a 18 ans maintenant) me rejoue la scène du 8. tribunal en Juin.
Ce coup ci, je me demande ce que le juge va lui dire

NB: mon fils a 21 ans et je m'en occupe.

Si quelqu'un voit passer une armoire normande bancale, c'est pour un cadeau Livraison demandée mais installation assurée par l'interessée


----------



## Franswa (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour 

Aujourd'hui, c'est journée dispatchée


----------



## bens (7 Mars 2006)

bonjour les gens !
_c'est dur ce matin... très dur... :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep: _

bon mardi ! :love:


----------



## mamyblue (7 Mars 2006)

Le bonheur est un doux parfum 


que lon ne peut répandre sur autrui 

sans en faire rejaillir quelques 
gouttes sur soi-même
et il est la seule chose qui se double
si on le partage !​​


Chercher... et vous devriez bien ​


trouver un petit bonheur à partager​


aujourd'hui !​


Bonne journée ! ​ 



​




​


----------



## Jec (7 Mars 2006)

Hello all !! Que le mardi vous .... que le mardi.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !! 
avec les grèves d'aujourd'hui, je me retrouve avec deux "mercredi" dans la semaine..... 
elle vient déjà de venir me voir : _"papa ! on peut sortir, je m'ennuie là!!...."_  :love: 
pas fini mon café moi !....(et j'ai la tête à l'envers):mouais:

_d'autres se réveillent aussi......_


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2006)

et pendant ce temps, le fonctionnaires font grèves...


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

Salami!


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Mars 2006)

> mon ex (divorce prononcé il y a 18 ans maintenant) me rejoue la scène du 8. tribunal en Juin.



Donne pas trop le goût de divorcer...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Il pleut, mon mec boude, je n'arrive pas à trouver un billet de train en promotion pour Paris.... mais à part ça tout va bien     

Momo l'optimiste !


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

J'me d'mande qui va se faire effacer aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2006)

Pas moi, c'était mon tour hier.


----------



## La mouette (7 Mars 2006)

Bon vais me recoucher ...demain c'est la journée de la femme...si je met la perruque que j'ai volé chez la voisine ce sera peut-être mon jour demain  

PS: je risque aussi d'être effacé j'ai commencé l'apéro et c'est bien marqué..."jusqu'à" ..

Allez je file le coton n'attend pas ....


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2006)

'lut...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2006)

Pffttt ! Ce Stouque, une vraie pipelette ! 

 tout le monde ! <-- Véritable post, tapé en vrai avec mes petits doigts musclés, garanti 100% sans copié/collé !


----------



## kanako (7 Mars 2006)

bonjour tous !!


----------



## Grug2 (8 Mars 2006)

tiens, y'a encore un fil pour les


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'me d'mande qui va se faire effacer aujourd'hui


Marrant ce jeu en fait


----------



## joanes (8 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous !!
(j'ai bon là? non passque je sais plus bien ce qu'il faut dire ou pas maintenant, on voit de ces choses ici... )


----------



## bens (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

:love:  Bonne journée de la Femme ! :love: 

 Bonne journée les n'enfants !  

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

bijour à tous

là ça va être café puis recherche, encore et toujours, allez tournes petit hamster, tourne...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2006)

'jour les aminches ! 
:love:


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant ce jeu en fait


y'a des gagnants tous les jours !......:rateau: :rateau:


			
				bens a dit:
			
		

> :love:  Bonne journée de la Femme ! :love:


uh ?!....:mouais:  j'avais oublié, tiens...... 
:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Jec (8 Mars 2006)

Bonne journe à tous !


----------



## rubren (8 Mars 2006)

Et bien le bonjour amis(ies) de MAcG...Bonne journée.

Désolés pour ceux qui sont déjà au boulot, je me lève café croissant MacG...


----------



## Jec (8 Mars 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Désolés pour ceux qui sont déjà au boulot, je me lève café croissant MacG...



PAs a être désolé, y'a pas de problème ... j'aime mon travail. Ca n'empêche pas le croissant, le café et MacG ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Merci j'avais oublié:

Bonne journée à vous toutes

et ce sans aucune distinction: blonde, rousse... j'ai mis des points pour être sur de n'oublier personne:love:


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Merci j'avais oublié:
> Bonne journée à vous toutes
> et ce sans aucune distinction: blonde, rousse... j'ai mis des points pour être sur de n'oublier personne:love:


_je n'en oublie jamais aucune !! tout le long de l'année !_ pas besoin du 8 mars pour m'en rappeller !...:love: :love: 
je vous aime, les blondes, les brunes, les rousses et toutes les autres !!.....:love: 

bonne journée à toutes et tous.....


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2006)

salut


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Mars 2006)

C'est quoi le jeu maintenant? on n'a plus le droit de poster après 13h?


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2006)

Hello all 

On a plus le droit de poster dés la prise du premier apéro, et au plus tard 13h  

( certain ne post pas du tout dans ce sujet :mouais:  ...ils peuvent pas s'ils respectent les rêgles  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le jeu maintenant? on n'a plus le droit de poster après 13h?


12h59 en fait.....

Salut les jeunes


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2006)

Bon il fait jour


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le jeu maintenant? on n'a plus le droit de poster après 13h?




oui, c'est plus sympa avec des regles , je trouve....
ça represente un challenge un peu plus amusant....


bonjour...


----------



## mamyblue (8 Mars 2006)

Tout le monde !  

​


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> 12h59 en fait.....
> 
> Salut les jeunes



Bon, 12H58, je peux encore alors :  tout le monde !


----------



## Franswa (9 Mars 2006)

Bonjour :love:

Bonne journée  La mienne va être longue...


----------



## ginette107 (9 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Aujourd'hui j'ai évitée l'armoire.  

Passer une bonne journée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne journée tout le monde.*
> 
> J'ai tout fini l'accrochage des JPO hier, et ce soir, vernissage d'étud... Non : _vernissage d'une expo d'art contemporain avec les étudiant(e)s.
> :love:
> _



 tout le monde.

Rob, t'en as de la chance, t'est vraiment _vernis_, toi !


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:
_pas eu de gagnants hier !!  :rateau: :rateau: 
vais regarder dans ma boule de cristal pour aujourd'hui....  _


----------



## bens (9 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

Bon jeudi !
 _... quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'envoyer un peu de soleil, c'est tout gris par ici..._  

:love:  :love:  

​


----------



## Nephou (9 Mars 2006)

_*Bonjour tout le monde,*_
après une journée dédiée à la femme, j'ai besoin de deux jours de congé. Je me les souhaites bons et reposants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle était facile, mais ta blague rajoute _si possible_ à ma bonne humeur de ce matin par sa simplicité assumée !
> :love: :love: :love:



Tu noteras que si j'ai insisté sur le fait que tu sois vernis, je ne me suis pas interrogé pour savoir jusqu'à quel point tu sera vernis ET sage !


----------



## Jec (9 Mars 2006)

Tchô !! Bonne journée !!


----------



## NED (9 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée les gens !
Moi ce matin c'est matinée avec bébé....:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée les gens !
> Moi ce matin c'est matinée avec bébé....:love:


Ils apprennent à maîtriser la force de plus en plus jeunes...... !!!
'Jour à tous..


----------



## mamyblue (9 Mars 2006)

A tout le monde du forum MacG !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _*Bonjour tout le monde,*_
> après une journée dédiée à la femme, j'ai besoin de deux jours de congé. Je me les souhaites bons et reposants.



repose toi bien! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Mars 2006)

Matinée chiante à installer tout le bordel sur le nouveau pécé de mon boss

beueueueuaaaaaar:rateau:


----------



## Grug2 (9 Mars 2006)

Je viens de recuperer du reseau après presque 24 heures d'interruption&#8230;

ça va mieux d'un coup


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

J'ai toujours pas récupéré de hier soir :rateau: 

Je crois qu'il est temps que j'aille me confesser :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Matinée chiante à installer tout le bordel sur le nouveau pécé de mon boss
> 
> beueueueuaaaaaar:rateau:



Comme si un PC n'était pas capable de foutre le bordel tout seul !


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous les habitués du bar 


Ce soir, c'est le Week-End :love::love:


----------



## rubren (10 Mars 2006)

Salut evrybody,

Allez dernière journée à se taper avec les emmerds habituels, je pense déjà à l'apéro qui m'attend dès ma sortie du taf....


----------



## Franswa (10 Mars 2006)

Yahou dernier jour 

Bonjour !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

boujour à vous tous.

amusez vous bien, ce soir c'est la quille pour beaucoup. pensée pour les autres


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Mars 2006)

*Ce soir*
Vodka au piment


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !! 
:love:






du mal à "émerger"......:mouais: :hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce soir*
> Vodka au piment









C'est bon, mais ça te detruis l'oesophage :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

t'as attaqué la vodka-piment hei soir?

hum, il en reste?


----------



## bens (10 Mars 2006)

les gens !

dur, dur ce matin... :sleep: 

vivement ce soir !!!   

:love: bonne journée


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2006)

Salami! 

encore quelques heures de turbin, et zou!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Ah il semblerait que le jeu du post effacé du jour se déplace dans les Users de la nuit


----------



## mamyblue (10 Mars 2006)

A tout le monde! Et comme c'est vendredi...  
Courage à tous, ce soir sera vite là et après... :love: 
Super le week-end = Repos


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Tiens, le clebs d'Ariel Sharon.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

tu veux dire "inversement proportionel?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce soir*
> Vodka au piment


ici, Vodka au miel...sans piment...


----------



## Dory (11 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée et bon week end à toutes et tous.


----------



## mamyblue (11 Mars 2006)

Et ben j'en connaient qui ont de la chance !!!  
Ce matin chez-moi en tous cas! Grand soleil!  
Je suppose qu'il fait le même temps à Villars.  
Vous avez du bol aujourd'hui !  :love: 
Pas comme hier :hein: Drôle d'arrivée en Suisse.  
Bloqué à Aigle! L'aventure quoi !!!  
Vous aurez des tas de choses à raconter... :love: 
Enfin je vous souhaite ainsi qu'à tous les autres
du forum MacG une trè belle et










​


----------



## duracel (11 Mars 2006)

Salut les gens,

Belle journée au temps variable à tous.
Y'a pas du rugby aujourd'hui?
Y'a que de la formule 1 ce WE?
C'est ce qu'on appelle du Yeah!!


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Mars 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Salut les gens,
> 
> Belle journée au temps variable à tous.
> Y'a pas du rugby aujourd'hui?
> ...



Bah non, C'est louverture de la pêche aujourd'hui! 

A tous les pêcheurs de truites, *merde!* 

P.S: Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Mars 2006)

Et hop un déménagement sous la neige


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:
bon week-end ! _pour ceux qui peuvent en profiter !!...._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

slut à tous.

va t'y flotter ou pas aujoud'hui?


----------



## valoriel (11 Mars 2006)

Bon samedi à tous


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

_je pense qu'on a assez tiré en l&#8217;air :mouais:_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Hors limites horaires.


----------



## rubren (12 Mars 2006)

Salut à toutes et à tous, fidèles de MacG... 

Bon personne n'est encore levé dans la baraque...? Serais-je le premier à poster en ce dimanche.... 

Allez bonne journée à vous.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous et toutes.  

Un beau dimanche qui commence.  

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

salut

p'ting, sont fous de mettre de la techno aussi forte, j'ai la tête comme un compteur à gaz


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mars 2006)

Désolé je baisse le volume 

_Oh un ban de 24h _


----------



## rubren (12 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Désolé je baisse le volume



Ah la la...c'est pas vrai ces vieux....pire que les jeunes maintenant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mars 2006)

rubren a dit:
			
		

> Ah la la...c'est pas vrai ces vieux....pire que les jeunes maintenant...



Le problème des jeunes, c'est qu'ils oublient que les vieux sont tous d'anciens jeunes, alors qu'eux ne peuvent pas être tout à fait surs d'être tous de futurs vieux ! :rateau: :casse: :hosto:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Mars 2006)

A tout le monde !


----------



## Imaginus (12 Mars 2006)

Bon dimanche !



_"Allez Ginette on va etre en retard pour l'messe !_
_-Ne t'en fais point mon René j'ai telechargé le podcast de sa sainteté..._
_-Crebendiou qu'est ce que tu racontes la Ginette ? Tu serais point possédée ?_
_-Euh... Je plaisantais !_
_-Ah !... Et n'oublis point tin sonotone . Heureusemin que les ecouteurs sont blancs c'est plus facile à retrouver !_


----------



## Franswa (12 Mars 2006)

Déjà dimanche


----------



## valoriel (12 Mars 2006)

chalut tout le monde


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:

_fait froid par ici ! brrrrrr !! _ :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Un sextuple nespresso, ça réveille même pas, quelle merde ces trucs


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2006)

_même en bonne compagnie ?_.....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Soleil en ce Lundi frileux...

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous.

Il fait beau. Je sais, c'est creux mais ça fait du bien.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Coucou me revoilou !!!!

Suis rentrée hier soir de mon trop court séjour à Panam'   Hou ça fait du bien  

Bain de foule au Salon de l'Aiguille en Fête, consacré principalement à la broderie (celui qui rigole, je tire à vue !!), rencontre avec des copines brodeuses des 4 coins de France .. champagne, rigolades, décompression, bref, c'était très bonnnnnnnn !

Bonne journée à toutes et à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou me revoilou !!!!
> 
> Suis rentrée hier soir de mon trop court séjour à Panam'   Hou ça fait du bien
> 
> ...



 Dis donc, tu fais pas dans la dentelle, toi !... Ah , tien, si !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu fais pas dans la dentelle, toi !... Ah , tien, si !



si justement, au fuseau !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> si justement, au fuseau !!



:affraid: Au fuseau ? Avec l'anorak, les moufles, les chaussures de ski et tout et tout ? 'tain, ça doit pas être pratique ! :mouais:


----------



## kanako (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!

Ah... Paname :love: :love:  moi aussi j'ai envie d'y aller !
Pour les même raisons, décompresser voir des amis, oublier un peu tout... se noyer dans la ville !
En plus hier j'ai vu un très beau film sur Paris...
bon bientôt bientôt j'espère (l'an prochain, c'est décidé chuis parisienne !!)
 

Passez une bonne journée (on peut toujours rêver du printemps, y a un peu de soleil)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Meuh nonnnnn t'es bête  





Voilà des fuseaux de dentellières, mais perso je n'en fais pas, je fais du point de croix


----------



## bens (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjoooouuur les gens !

Passez une belle semaine ensoleillée !!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Donc, il fait froid...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Donc, il fait froid...



Là, mon grand, n'ayons pas peur des mots : tu as tout compris !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Mars 2006)

Carrément qu'ça caillotte.... 
Mais b..b..bon..bonjour...


----------



## mamyblue (13 Mars 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jour de bise*[/FONT]​ 



 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Canal oriental, *Nord vaudois, Yverdon les bains [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SUISSE[/FONT]​ 


Heureusement aujourd'hui il fait du soleil, mais il fait très froid!  
Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous une très bonne journée !!! ​ 

​


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

On voit que cette fois c'est pas contre la rembarde que sonnyboy s'est taper le sexe


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Jour de bise*[/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand je vois ça, je me dis que je suis bien dans le sud.

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On voit que cette fois c'est pas contre la rembarde que sonnyboy s'est taper le sexe



L'est pas fou, l'Sonny, y s'rait resté collé !


----------



## yvos (13 Mars 2006)

Salami! 

je sais pas pour vous, mais là, je pressens que cette semaine va être particulièrement merdique


----------



## Jec (13 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pour vous, mais là, je pressens que cette semaine va être particulièrement merdique



Tiens, de même... 1000 milliards de choses à faire ... et les imprévus ... :mouais: . On va faire avec !!!! "Où bien ..."


----------



## Franswa (13 Mars 2006)

La semaine de rendu va être longue 

Bonjour quand même


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Mars 2006)

Les semaines vont etre longue jusqu'au vacances...













 En plus, c'est pas avant Aout...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

mmmhhh bizarre j'ai rêvé de gros seins


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

dur le réveil à 6h...bonne journée à tous! la journée va être longue...entretiens et batterie de tests en tous genres sur pc en +


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mmmhhh bizarre j'ai rêvé de gros seins



Tu nous a fait une carte de Suisse?


----------



## ginette107 (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tous :love:


----------



## Franswa (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour  Il est l'or mes seniors


----------



## Dory (14 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mmmhhh bizarre j'ai rêvé de gros seins



Lolo Ferrari?  

Bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Des seins pas des zeppelins !!!!


----------



## Dory (14 Mars 2006)

Pommes ou poires?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pommes ou poires?



File!


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mars 2006)

:sleep:

Salut tout le monde...

Qui m'offre un double expresso bien tassé siouplait... :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:
> 
> Salut tout le monde...
> 
> Qui m'offre un double expresso bien tassé siouplait... :sleep:



Tu veux pas que je te coule un bain aussi ; tant qu'on y est?


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Pommes ou poires?


Pamplemousses


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas que je te coule un bain aussi ; tant qu'on y est?



*Avec de la soude caustique*
comme produit de bain ?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

'jour tout le monde !  Le premier qui me demande comment ça va il se ramasse ma main sur la tronche !!!  

Bonne journée quand même à vous autres.....     ça va bien finir par tourner nom d'une pipe en bois .....  :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 'jour tout le monde ! Le premier qui me demande comment ça va il se ramasse ma main sur la tronche !!!
> 
> Bonne journée quand même à vous autres.....  ça va bien finir par tourner nom d'une pipe en bois ..... :hein:


 
COmment ça va ducon ?


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> COmment ça va ducon ?


toujours cette "élégance"........ 

_(c'est "elle", pas "il""....)_, pas ducon, donc ....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> COmment ça va ducon ?



Je me disais bien aussi, l'est pas réveillé Sonny ?????


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 'jour tout le monde !  Le premier qui me demande comment ça va il se ramasse ma main sur la tronche !!!
> 
> Bonne journée quand même à vous autres.....     ça va bien finir par tourner nom d'une pipe en bois .....  :hein:




Bonjour tout le monde

Café? Non, toi Momo, ce sera un thé avec du miel  A part ça, ça va ? (plutot du coté droit, s'il te plait)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> Café? Non, toi Momo, ce sera un thé avec du miel  A part ça, ça va ? (plutot du coté droit, s'il te plait)



Compte tenu du thé au miel... ce sera plutôt une bise sur la joue droite :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais bien aussi, l'est pas réveillé Sonny ?????


 
Le con est n'a pas de sexe.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Compte tenu du thé au miel... ce sera plutôt une bise sur la joue droite :love:


 
Tout le monde est dèjà lever aujourd'hui ma parole vous êtes tous tombé du lit  
Ben moi je prendrais bien un thé et la bise aussi :love: 





Et bien sûre à tout ceux qui sont déjà debout  
Et aussi à ceux qui dorment encore


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le con est n'a pas de sexe.


Mmmhh, y a un problème là.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le con est n'a pas de sexe.




Ha ?????  :rose:  M'en serais pas aperçu(e) ????


----------



## bens (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens  !
encore du soleil, chouette :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Mars 2006)

Amis poètes bonjour.


----------



## y&b (14 Mars 2006)

Amis du jour, bonjour !!


----------



## G2LOQ (14 Mars 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358; [&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;]&#12290;


----------



## imimi (14 Mars 2006)

Bonzour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde est dèjà lever aujourd'hui ma parole vous êtes tous tombé du lit
> Ben moi je prendrais bien un thé et la bise aussi :love:
> 
> 
> ...





Pour la bise, vu la météo par chez toi, t'as qu'à ouvrir ta fenêtre, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon , il fait beau fort heureusement, je vais aller acheter de ce pas à la Flaque© une imprimante jet d'encre de moyenne gamme dont tout le monde sait fort bien qu'elle est conçue pour ne durer qu'un an avant de se boucher irrémédiablement.
> :rateau:
> 
> En rentrant, je vais donc réformer mon Epson C84® en jardinière alter à primevères délicates : cyan, magenta, jaune.
> :love: :love:



Avant recyclage définitif, essaie ça, grâce à eux, j'ai pu remettre en service une Epson Stylus color 500 qu'on croyait irrémédiablement bouchée depuis *plus de quatre ans*. 

EDIT : pour une dizaine d'&#8364;, et il m'en reste encore malgré plusieurs débouchages de ma Stylus Photo 750 que j'utilise depuis 2001


----------



## Momo-du-56 (14 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> ???? [?????]?



T'as fait une ch'tite faute d'orthographe sur le deuxième sigle en partant du milieu et à gauche


----------



## valoriel (14 Mars 2006)

maintenant --------> 

dans 5 minutes ---> 

dans 10... ---------> 

dans 30... ---------> :sleep:

dans une heure ---> :hein:


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2006)

/mode impatience on.. Envie de vent, de vin blanc, de tellines. A beauduc ? Vite !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:

_ça va "arracher" aujourd'hui !...._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous.

une 2° belle journée de suite


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.


----------



## imimi (15 Mars 2006)

Bonzour à toutes et tous 

Encore une bonne grosse journée de taf qui s'annonce... :sleep: 
Allez zou c'est parti !


----------



## bens (15 Mars 2006)

bonjour les gens !

bon mercredi ! :love:


----------



## mado (15 Mars 2006)

Désolée Dory, c'est d'ma faute  J'ai passé ma commande un peu tard..

Je sais qu'il faut des règles, enfin un minimum de règles, mais bon.. 
Dans le sud on perd un peu la notion du temps. Au début ça énerve, mais aujourd'hui, après quelques années de pratique, je pense que c'est eux qui ont raison. Entre ça et l'huile d'olive , au final on a plein de temps en rab. 
Pour aller déguster des tellines notamment.


Bonne journée.


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2006)

Salami! 
je m'étais prédit une semaine de merde, et bien c'est sympa, ça se confirme!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Mars 2006)

Côte de porc tout le monde ! 
Courage yvos, t'es même pas au milieu de la semaine...    (Ca peut être encore pire quoi...!)


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Mars 2006)

bonjour a tous....


----------



## Franswa (15 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a tous....


Pareil


----------



## sofiping (15 Mars 2006)

Helllloooooo !!! 
Comment .... quoi ..... que lis-je .... tellines et vin blanc .... sous un soleil de printemps .... Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh AAAaaahhhhhhhhhh  ..... :love: 

...... ah y est je sais plus ce que je voulais dire du coup ......


----------



## Jec (15 Mars 2006)

Binjour à vous !


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Bon un cv pour l'afrique et un pour l'australie :mouais:


----------



## valoriel (15 Mars 2006)

__ tchou bonjour


----------



## Dory (15 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous




> Bon un cv pour l'afrique et un pour l'australie



Tu t'éxiles?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Mars 2006)

Nan je cherche du boulot bien payé


----------



## valoriel (15 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Nan je cherche du boulot bien payé


un CNE, ça te dit pas?


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Mars 2006)

Pour SM il faut un CPE, il est toujours tanqué devant son ordi... mais je ne sais pas s'il n'a pas un peu plus de 25 ans...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2006)

****** de vaio de merde et de sony ericsson qui veulent pas communiquer par BueTooth..


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

les gens

Bon courage à ceux qui en ont besoin, et bonne chance aux autres


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dory (16 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.

Il fait très froid....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> ****** de vaio de merde et de sony ericsson qui veulent pas communiquer par BueTooth..


Quelle idée un Vaio alors qu'un macbook peut booter windows


----------



## joubichou (16 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toutes et tous.
> 
> Il fait très froid....


Très froid mais très beau,un bon temps pour grimper


----------



## Franswa (16 Mars 2006)

Bonjour  C'est la dernière journée de rendu


----------



## duracel (16 Mars 2006)

Il fait si froid par chez moi que le dérailleur de mon vélo et un frein sont bloqués par le gel.


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


_j'espère que ma connection va rester stable aujourd'hui, avec tous les problêmes que j'ai eu hier....._ :mouais: :hein:


----------



## mamyblue (16 Mars 2006)

Quelle vous apporte à toutes et à tous de la joie, 
du bonheur et si possible un peu de soleil! Bye, bye


----------



## bens (16 Mars 2006)

les gens !

Bon jeudi ensoleillé !:love:


----------



## mamyblue (16 Mars 2006)

Je te souhaite avec ce bouquet de fleurs une très  





-
Et je te remercie d'être ma marraine  
Que cette journée et toutes les autres qui
vont suivre t'apportent beaucoup de bonheur  
Ta filleule mamyblue :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous.

Du soleil


----------



## Momo-du-56 (16 Mars 2006)

_Chalut à tous !!!!

Soleil sur la Bretagne.... un peu frisquet quand même.... en tous les cas je ne mettrai pas un orteil dans l'eau    _


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

salut...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Ah oui j'ai oublié de dire bonjour ...
Allez comme au bon vieux temps :

*BooooOOOOonjOOooouR  !!! :love:

*ici temps magnifique  , d'ailleurs c'est un temps à filer sur la côte, respirer le vent marin de l'ouest et manger un p'tit bout chez Coco :love:

Mais bon là je rêve ... :hein:

_Si quelqu'un à un truc pour faire passer une extra-super-vilaine contracture du trapèze (plutôt côté gauche) qui me paralyse tout le haut du dos ..me faire signe par mp, j'vous revaudrai ça_


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Kamasutra, fig. 14.


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2006)

T'es sûr ? J'aurais dit la 25   Dans le doute essaie les deux.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Arf oui désolé, c'est la version pdf avec les pages mélangées


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arf oui désolé, c'est la version pdf avec les pages mélangées


Ah non ni la 14 ni la 25 ... parce que bon  :rose: ... là toute façon je suis pas transportable au 7è étage moi :rose:


----------



## Jec (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Arf oui désolé, c'est la version pdf avec les pages mélangées



Les avantages des pdf .. difficile de coller les pages ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Vivement les écrans étanches et lessivables tout de même...

Bonjour à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Vivement les écrans étanches et lessivables tout de même...
> 
> Bonjour à tous




Pfft, juste à temps ...  à tous, Chaton, content de te revoir !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

hello everybody je vous souhaite un excellent vendredi à tous ce soir c week end!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

Le soleil brille, préparons-nous.


----------



## Dory (17 Mars 2006)

Tu pars en voyage? 

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## Galatée (17 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous, en ces heures matinales ! :sleep: 
Vivement midi que j'émerge !
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde
Bonjour ma reine


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2006)

Bien le bonjour à tous en cette belle journée ensoleillée.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bien le bonjour à tous en cette belle journée ensoleillée.



Fini les hiéroglyphes??  

Bonjour tout le monde.  

C'est vendredi bientôt le week-end.  

Bonne journée.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Fini les hiéroglyphes??
> 
> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> ...



*&#20170;&#26085;...*


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *&#20170;&#26085;...*



Alors demain...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

'jour tout le monde !

Vendredi..... c'est parti mon kiki.....  je me ferais bien une toile moi ce soir...

Courage à tous ceux qui bossent dur... et à ceux qui cherchent aussi ..


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Alors demain...


*&#12383;&#12406;&#12435;...*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (17 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> *???...*



J'ai déjà trouvé que tu faisais beaucoup de fautes d'orthographe.. fais gaffe quand même


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mars 2006)

Dés avant l'aube on m'a demandé de me lever et de me pointer chez mes parents.
On a besoin de mes bras puissants pour faire des trucs, on m'a dit : sois là à 8h.
Et à 8h, tout le monde dort...

Et là ils prennent le petit déj tranquille, sans stress, pas d'pression, tout est cool, relax Bobby...
Et moi j'attends comme un con.

J'ai l'étrange et pénétrant sentiment qu'on se paye ma fiole ce matin...


----------



## bens (17 Mars 2006)

boooonjouuuur les gens ! 

vivement ce soiiiir ! :love: 

enfin, avant, bonne journée plein de soleil !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dés avant l'aube on m'a demandé de me lever et de me pointer chez mes parents.
> On a besoin de mes bras puissants pour faire des trucs, on m'a dit : sois là à 8h.
> Et à 8h, tout le monde dort...
> 
> ...


Je ne vois pas pas pourquoi?

Tu te leves 1 heure avant tout le monde, tu es à l'heure, et ensuite tu attends les gens pendant 1 heure, tout va bien  


Sinon, ce soir, c'est le WE :love::love:


----------



## Franswa (17 Mars 2006)

Bonjour bientot week end :love:


----------



## mamyblue (17 Mars 2006)

Et ben il y en a qui porte tout les malheurs 
de la semaine sur le dos, Allons on se reprend car





On va pouvoir s'amuser et se reposer un peu  
Et surtout oublier le travail jusquà lundi   
Aller bonne journée à tout le monde et bon week-end


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

'Lut.... Enfin, vendredi.... le jour des thons !


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous

enfin du soleil ca met du baume au coeur!!


----------



## imimi (17 Mars 2006)

Bonzour les gens 

Un bon week end à tous !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> 'Lut.... Enfin, vendredi.... le jour des thons !



You load sixteen thons
What do you get ?  




Edit : dans le doute, je viens de la réécouter, Franquin s'était gourré (et moi aussi du coup), ce n'est pas "you hall sixteen tons"(je ne comprenais pas ce qu'il voulait dire), c'est "you load sixteen tons" :rose:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

you talkin' to ME ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> you talkin' to ME ???



Do you know many other peoples as interested as you by tuna ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

So where do they hide ?!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> So where do they hide ?!!!



I'm sorry, but I must keep one promise : never say anything about that !


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but I must keep one promise : never say anything about that !


Pfffffff.... t'as les foies................................ Mauviette !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pfffffff.... t'as les foies................................ Mauviette !



Mais pas du tout du tout ! Je n'ai qu'une parole, moi, Môssieur ! 






EDIT : Question existentielle : Pourquoi, quelque soit le nombre de relectures d'un post, ne voit-on les fautes que juste après avoir cliqué sur le bouton "Enregistrer" ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout du tout ! Je n'ai qu'une parole, moi, Môssieur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




loi de murphy? T'as beau dire, t'as beau faire...:love:


----------



## y&b (17 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> 'Lut.... Enfin, vendredi.... le jour des thons !



Y a que le vendredi que tu pécho toi ? :rateau:  

 Salut à tous et bonne journée ensoleillée :hein:


----------



## valoriel (17 Mars 2006)

vendredi, c'est révolution  

 bonne journée à tous


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> vendredi, c'est révolution
> 
> bonne journée à tous



Bof, ça, c'est tous les jours, il y en à une toutes les 23H 59 mn et ch'sais plus combien de secondes, dans les 57, je crois


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 

_...va être l'heure de vérité ce matin...._ :hein:  
ce que je n'ai pas pu faire hier, sera fait aujourd'hui....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, bonjour !

Le ciel est bleu, la mer est verte.... laisse un peu la fenêtre ouverte !

Passez une excellente journée et n'oubliez pas pour les passionnés de F1, dimanche matin à 8H, le Grand Prix de Malaisie !!!  Qu'on se le dise....


----------



## Dory (18 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.
Bon week end également...je vais rejoindre ma couette:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, bonjour !
> 
> Le ciel est bleu, la mer est verte.... laisse un peu la fenêtre ouverte !
> 
> Passez une excellente journée et n'oubliez pas pour les passionnés de F1, dimanche matin à 8H, le Grand Prix de Malaisie !!!  Qu'on se le dise....




Bonjour à tous.

Amatrice de F1? Moi aussi 

Ce matin, glandage et re. c'est pas bien, faudrait que j'aille nettoyer le 2 roues, il est d'un crade:rose:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Amatrice de F1? Moi aussi



YES !!!!!!! Depuis longtemps !!!!!!!  Supporter de Ferrari !!!!... mais reste très objective et sait apprécier une belle course même si c'est une autre écurie qui gagne


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bon week-end.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> YES !!!!!!! Depuis longtemps !!!!!!!  Supporter de Ferrari !!!!... mais reste très objective et sait apprécier une belle course même si c'est une autre écurie qui gagne




Ce que j'apprécie dans l'objectivité de ces moments là c'est le coté:

oui, c'est sur là il pouvait pas gagner... t'as vu comment il s'est fait tasser au départ...

Si, si, on est tous de grands objectifs Surtout quand notre favori gagne


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je suis trop à la masse ce matin :sleep:, j'ai cherché désespérément à comprendre pourquoi quand je faisais pomme Q ça sélectionnait tout et quand je faisais pomme A ça quittait. Et ben en fait j'ai bien mis cinq minutes avant de me rendre compte que mon clavier était encore passé tout seul en mode qwerty.
Suis-je bête.

Passez tous une bonne journée !

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ce que j'apprécie dans l'objectivité de ces moments là c'est le coté:
> 
> oui, c'est sur là il pouvait pas gagner... t'as vu comment il s'est fait tasser au départ...
> 
> Si, si, on est tous de grands objectifs Surtout quand notre favori gagne




  ... j'avoue !!!!!!!!


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2006)

&#12362;&#12399;&#12424;&#12358; [&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;]&#12290;


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

> reset-nvram ok
>


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> > reset-nvram ok
> >




Vi, moi aussi je nettoie mes lunettes le matin :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> > reset-nvram ok
> >



Tiens, tu t'es enfin décidé à ré-hydrater ton avatar ?


----------



## lumai (18 Mars 2006)

Quatrième jour de mal au cheveux... 
J'croise quand même les doigts pour que ça passe aujourd'hui ! 

Ha et ça faisait longtemps  :


_*Bonne Journée !!!*_


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu t'es enfin décidé à ré-hydrater ton avatar ?



... l'est chouette comme ça....


----------



## françois25 (18 Mars 2006)

salut les jeunes  

bon week end à vous, et je sais pas pourquoi, mais je le sens bien moi ce pt'it week !

enjoy !


----------



## valoriel (18 Mars 2006)

je suis complètement schtroumpf :sleep: :sleep:

m'enfin schtroumpfez vous bien en ce schtroumpf de beau schtroumpf!


----------



## mamyblue (18 Mars 2006)

:love:Bonjour Marraine et Parrain :love: 







Regardez ces trois petites souris comme elles sont heureuses  
Mais pas autant que moi. Oui marraine et parrain je suis comblée 
de vous avoir tous les deux et je vous remercie du fond du coeur :love: 
Je vous souhaite une très belle journée et tout le bonheur du monde  
Pour les jours à venir !  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mars 2006)

Bon, ben... va être l'heure d'aller écluser quelques godets de Sangria, avant d'aller à la manif'...

Où est ce que j'ai foutu les cacahuètes ? :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Mars 2006)

et bon week-end à tout le monde du forum MacG :love:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2006)

J'avais jamais vu ce fil.... pourtant avec un titre pareil, c'est le 1er que j'aurais dû voir  

Bon, y a quoi à boire aujourd'hui ? J'amène les crakers


----------



## CarodeDakar (18 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'avais jamais vu ce fil.... pourtant avec un titre pareil, c'est le 1er que j'aurais dû voir
> 
> Bon, y a quoi à boire aujourd'hui ? J'amène les crakers



Et moi, les huîres fumées, pour mettre dessus les crakers. Paraît qu'il n'y en a pas en Europe...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

pour une fois que j'ai le temps de venir poster ici avant midi  
j'voudrais pas dire mais je le dis quand même : là maintenant y'a quelque chose qui me manque :rateau: 

bon allez bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, les huîres fumées, pour mettre dessus les crakers. Paraît qu'il n'y en a pas en Europe...



je veux bien essayer les huitres fumé. Avec un bon whisky... On est samedi, on peut bien se lacher


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je veux bien essayer les huitres fumé. Avec un bon whisky... On est samedi, on peut bien se lacher



Allez je viens de retrouver une bouteille de Petite Arvine je l'amène aussi... parce que j'avoue que le whisky... en apéro... j'ai un peu de peine... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Allez je viens de retrouver une bouteille de Petite Arvine je l'amène aussi... parce que j'avoue que le whisky... en apéro... j'ai un peu de peine... :mouais:



Au contraire, pour le fumeur que je suis, ça refait le palais. Mais, amène ton élixir, je ne veux pas mourir idiot.:love:


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire, pour le fumeur que je suis, ça refait le palais. Mais, amène ton élixir, je ne veux pas mourir idiot.:love:



Je propose le blanc en apéro, après tu nous mijotes un ch'tit truc vite fait et après hop on passe au whisky :love: J'avoue que ça me va bien comme programme 

Bon moi faut que je me bouge... Une valise vide attend d'être remplie...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2006)

Douce journée à vous tous .


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je propose le blanc en apéro, après tu nous mijotes un ch'tit truc vite fait et après hop on passe au whisky :love: J'avoue que ça me va bien comme programme



Oubliez pas la glace à la vanille ... Rhum raisins ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oubliez pas la glace à la vanille ... Rhum raisins ?



Ouai c'est un peu mieux que les cuisses de grenouilles farcies à la glace vanille... T'as quand même de ces goûts Pascal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ouai c'est un peu mieux que les cuisses de grenouilles farcies à la glace vanille... T'as quand même de ces goûts Pascal...



Ça dépend de la grenouille, demande à SM ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je propose le blanc en apéro, après tu nous mijotes un ch'tit truc vite fait et après hop on passe au whisky :love: J'avoue que ça me va bien comme programme
> 
> Bon moi faut que je me bouge... Une valise vide attend d'être remplie...



Tu sais ce que je me prends le plus souvent en apéro ?  Du Noilly Prat ; c'est un vermouth blanc très sec (très vieux aussi...) dont on se sert également dans la cuisine pour lier des sauces. 

Pour celle ou celui qui aime le très sec, je conseille


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

Ben moi, à l'apéro, tout breton que je sois, c'est pineau des Charentes powa (et toutes les couleurs sont bonnes) ! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, à l'apéro, tout breton que je sois, c'est pineau des Charentes powa (et toutes les couleurs sont bonnes) ! :love:



.... trop sucré pour mon délicat palais .....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... trop sucré pour mon délicat palais .....



:mouais: Ah, bien sur, si tu l'achètes au supermarché du coin ! ...


----------



## Franswa (18 Mars 2006)

Bon week end :love:

Bonjour


----------



## Momo-du-56 (18 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Ah, bien sur, si tu l'achètes au supermarché du coin ! ...




   t'es ouf     JAMAIS !!!!! J'aime trop les bons produits de nos terroirs !!!!!


----------



## duracel (18 Mars 2006)

Pour l'apéro, c'est picon parce que c'est bon!!   :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Mars 2006)

punch coco ! :love::love:
_...fait maison, évidemment !!...._:love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:

_....c'est marrant comment certains fils évoluent la nuit...._


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bon dimanche à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

bonjour, bonjour.


Piti café avant le tennis?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, bonjour.
> 
> 
> Piti café avant le tennis?



'jour !

Non, café au lait devant la F1


----------



## Dory (19 Mars 2006)

Bon dimanche à toutes et tous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

>



pôv bête! et le lapin?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (19 Mars 2006)

Bonfindmatinée...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> pôv bête! et le lapin?




t'inquiète me suis aussi occupée d'son cas ailleurs


----------



## Franswa (20 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De retour de Charente _(pineau quoi ? *Pineau blanc* !   )_, je suis de fort mauvaise humeur depuis deux minutes qu'une consultation de ma boitamel m'a illustré de façon exemplaire l'obstination quasi-criminelle d'un de mes clients à se maintenir dans une frilosité qu'il juge de bon aloi.
> 
> 
> Cette mauvaise humeur était tout juste terminée par une sublimation en agacement également peu durable _(faut avancer et passer à aut' chose)_, je vais de ce pas réveiller mon grand gars pour prendre le p'tit dèj' en écoutant France Inter© avant de l'accompagner à l'école, _car comme le disent fort justement Tom-Tom et Nana :
> ...


Pareil :love:

Bonne Journée


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Que cette journée soit belle !
Et vous apporte du bonheur! 
Pour tous les jours qui vont suivre ! 
Bisou à tous de mamyblue !​


----------



## tirhum (20 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

Salami! 

disons qu'une semaine de merde ne vient jamais seule, donc a priori, c'est reparti pour un tour, mais bon...ça passe plus vite


----------



## mamyblue (20 Mars 2006)

Marraine et parrain ! 
Je vous souhaite une belle journée !
Et à bientôt ! 
Tendre bisou de votre filleuie !
​ 

​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (20 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salami!
> 
> disons qu'une semaine de merde ne vient jamais seule, donc a priori, c'est reparti pour un tour, mais bon...ça passe plus vite



Ha ? On est jumeaux ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salami!
> 
> 
> disons qu'une semaine de merde ne vient jamais seule, donc a priori, c'est reparti pour un tour, mais bon...ça passe plus vite



Salami au loukoum 

Bon, ben annonce carrément un trimestre de m****, on gagnera cinq minutes 

De toute façon, une semaine qui commence par un lundi, c'est forcément mal barré ! :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (20 Mars 2006)

Jambon de bayonne! 

Je l'avais dis de toute façon.... l'année à commencé par un 1er janvier, ça pouvait rien présager de bon !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> De retour de Charente _(pineau quoi ? *Pineau blanc* !   )_, je suis de fort mauvaise humeur depuis deux minutes qu'une consultation de ma boitamel m'a illustré de façon exemplaire l'obstination quasi-criminelle d'un de mes clients à se maintenir dans une frilosité qu'il juge de bon aloi.
> 
> 
> Cette mauvaise humeur était tout juste terminée par une sublimation en agacement également peu durable _(faut avancer et passer à aut' chose)_, je vais de ce pas réveiller mon grand gars pour prendre le p'tit dèj' en écoutant France Inter© avant de l'accompagner à l'école, _car comme le disent fort justement Tom-Tom et Nana :
> ...



Vbul fait rien....

Bonjour à tous.

NB: pour les pelles: je ne les accepte que venant de la gente féminine mais avec beaucoup de plaisir


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Pineau blanc*



J'arrive ! :love: :love: :love:

:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mars 2006)

Ohayo gozaïmass


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Mars 2006)

'lut...


----------



## Jec (20 Mars 2006)

Salut le peuple !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Bon Lundi à tous!


----------



## Dory (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée à toutes et tous.


Il fait froid et gris pourtant c'est le printemps.....


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Je suis de bonne humeur aujourd'hui 
Bon courage à tous ceux qui bossent, et aux autres également


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Avec ce temps de chiottes je suis content d'être au labo


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Fait moche ici...

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## tirhum (21 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:

_on ferme, on ouvre....la nuit est productive !...._:rateau::rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Même pas mis le nez dehors pour savoir s'il faisait beau ou non.... J'ai un portail à peindre.. :hein:  Quelqu'un parmi vous qui veut me donner un coup de main ???    Je ne cuisine pas trop mal


----------



## Franswa (21 Mars 2006)

Bonjour 

Ce matin, c'est pinocchio et la baleine au rendez vous


----------



## Jec (21 Mars 2006)

Salut salut !! 

J'sais pas vous mais moi, vivement vendredi...:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour vous :love:

avec mes 2 mains gauches, même un portail je le raterai :rose:

Café, thé, Lagavulin?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (21 Mars 2006)

Personne pour peindre mon portail ???

Bon tant pis, j'y vais alors, pas de gaieté de coeur, mais pfffffffffffffffff   Même pas l'approche d'une ch'tite averse qui pourrait me faire remettre au lendemain ou au surlendemain  :mouais:


----------



## bens (21 Mars 2006)

BonjooOOoouuuurrr les gens !!! 

Bon mardi à toutes z'et à tous !!! :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Mars 2006)

_"Les fleurs du printemps sont les rêves de l'hiver racontés, le matin, à la table des anges."_
_(Khalil GIBRAN)_

'n journée à tous


----------



## mamyblue (21 Mars 2006)

C'est plutôt couvert pour commencer cette journée ! 
Mais il faut pas désespérer car le soleil revient toujours ! 
Je souhaite à tout le monde une belle et bonne journée ! :love:
Si le soleil nous boude, pas grave il est dans notre coeur à tous !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Mars 2006)

Les filles sont les roses de la couronne de la vie. Les roses et les filles font resplendir le printemps.       *-Heinrich Heine-*


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2006)

'lut....:sleep:





super, c'est le printemps...:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Les filles sont les roses de la couronne de la vie. Les roses et les filles font resplendir le printemps.       *-Heinrich Heine-*



Pas toutes!


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

la tranche : avant l'aube apréros devrais être consacré au dodo !


----------



## G2LOQ (21 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pas toutes!



 Enfin, bon...Faut pas faire le difficile non plus.


----------



## valoriel (21 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'lut....:sleep:


pas mieux :mouais:



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> *super*, c'est le printemps...:sleep:


tu trouves?


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> tu trouves?




franchement???
m'en fout....


----------



## mamyblue (22 Mars 2006)

Et ben je crois que c'est la 
                    1ère fois que je suis de si
                    bonne heure pour vous dire





Et vous souhaiter une très bonne
journée à tous.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, protégez les fesses de vos forums phpBB


----------



## Dory (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour et bonne journée  

SM en forme ce matin


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, protégez les fesses de vos forums phpBB


sortez vos "caleçons blindés" !.....


----------



## Grug2 (22 Mars 2006)

grmmblgrrrrblmmmlmlmpfff&#8230;
:sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Mars 2006)

Salut les gens 

J'me ferais bien une brochette de poissons aujourd'hui moi...


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> grmmblgrrrrblmmmlmlmpfff
> :sleep:



Grroooaaaaarrrrrrhhhh à tous!


----------



## bens (22 Mars 2006)

bonjour la compagnie ! 

encore dur, dur aujord'hui !! :sleep:  :sleep: 

  

:love:


----------



## yvos (22 Mars 2006)

Salami!


----------



## imimi (22 Mars 2006)

Bonzour à toutes et tous 

J'sais pas c'que j'ai aujourd'hui mais j'ai une de ces patate et un sourir radieux jusqu'au n'oreilles du genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Du coup j'vais pitète un peu faire peur aux gens là... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, protégez les fesses de vos forums phpBB




Ah? Pourquoi?


----------



## tirhum (22 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Pourquoi?


pour ça ?.......


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ah? Pourquoi?


Pour ça 


Tiens l'ETA fait une trève permanente, on va enfin pouvoir faire des bises à Nechka


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les forumeurs 

Il fait beau, un joli ciel bleu, mais j'ai encore un peu de brouillard dans les yeux :sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Fait beau chez moi.

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> Fait beau chez moi.
> 
> Bonne journée à tous et toutes.




salut à tous, je vais discuter boulot tout à l'heure :love:


----------



## tirhum (23 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## bens (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjooouuur les gens ! 

c'est toujours aussi dur... :sleep:  :sleep: 

vivement le we !!! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2006)

'lut.....:sleep:


----------



## mamyblue (23 Mars 2006)

Tout le monde, vous avez passé une bonne nuit! 
Prêt pour affronter cette nouvelle journée! 
Avec le sourire même si le soleil à de la peine à venir!:love:
Je vous la souhaite très belle  et bonne et à +


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour la foule


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous, pauvres pêcheurs..... et bonne journée hein !


----------



## Jec (23 Mars 2006)

Salut tous, bonne journée !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Mars 2006)

'jour tout le monde ! 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Franswa (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

Défi du jour: Fabriquer un prompteur...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Défi du jour: Fabriquer un prompteur...



Promptement, je suppose


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Défi du jour: Fabriquer un prompteur...



un ibook un vieux 22" qui traîne et hop http://www.macaudio.org/traqueur/traqueur.php?moklet=prompteur&Submit=Chercher


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un ibook un vieux 22" qui traîne et hop http://www.macaudio.org/traqueur/traqueur.php?moklet=prompteur&Submit=Chercher




Ben en fait, c'est mon Powerbook, un 17 pouces plat et Presentation prompteur...le tout fixé sur la structure d'un prompteur préhistorique


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un ibook un vieux 22" qui traîne et hop http://www.macaudio.org/traqueur/traqueur.php?moklet=prompteur&Submit=Chercher


Tu sais si avec on peut lancer un keynote sur un projo et le prompteur en même temps (avec le même laptop) ?


----------



## Nephou (23 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais si avec on peut lancer un keynote sur un projo et le prompteur en même temps (avec le même laptop) ?


Hélas non. Quand on passe en mode projection avec keynote, le bureau étendu ne fonctionne plus il fonctionne mais est limité dans son utilisation. 30 sec, j'essaye (l'avantage d'avoir plein d'écrans )

édition: 
alors avec keynote 3, dans les préférences tu peux gérer l'écran de l'intervenant ce lui de présentation (l'affectant au moniteur principal ou secondaire définis dans les préférences système).
mais tu ne peux pas afficher ce que tu veux sur l'écran du présentateur (tu as au choix : diapo actuelle, suivante, temps écoulé ou restant (si une durée est définie) , et les notes qui peuvent te servir de prompteur) ; mais aucune application externe.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

bonne journée à tous et bon appétit! 
Voir la pièce jointe 9880


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non. Quand on passe en mode projection avec keynote, le bureau étendu ne fonctionne plus il fonctionne mais est limité dans son utilisation. 30 sec, j'essaye (l'avantage d'avoir plein d'écrans )
> 
> édition:
> alors avec keynote 3, dans les préférences tu peux gérer l'écran de l'intervenant ce lui de présentation (l'affectant au moniteur principal ou secondaire définis dans les préférences système).
> mais tu ne peux pas afficher ce que tu veux sur l'écran du présentateur (tu as au choix : diapo actuelle, suivante, temps écoulé ou restant (si une durée est définie) , et les notes qui peuvent te servir de prompteur) ; mais aucune application externe.


Thx ! dans tout les cas je vais montrer ça aux doctorants étrangers qui stressent pour les présentations in french


----------



## valoriel (23 Mars 2006)

b'jour tout le monde


----------



## MrStone (24 Mars 2006)

aujourd'hui c'est formulaire...



...chouette :mouais:


et bon 'dredi quand même


----------



## Franswa (24 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Réveil à cinq heures par un des loulous fiévreux, somnolence inquiète jusqu'à six heures vingt, avant le radio-réveil : autant se lever plutôt que de laisser France Inter répandre le gâchis...
> :sleep:
> *Sacrée début de journée.*
> 
> ...


Et oui  

Bonjour quand même sans avoir la tête dans le sac


----------



## Jec (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour le peuple !!  

bon vendredi !!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Là maintenant je me demande si je peux faire des phrases avec des mots :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me demande si je peux faire des phrases avec des mots :rateau:




il semble que oui, mais ça n'engage que moi 


slut ta tous.

C'est vendredi et c'est très bien comme ça.:love:


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant je me demande si je peux faire des phrases avec des mots :rateau:


passque c'est c'que tu fais d'habitude ?!......:afraid::mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Une nouvelle journée commence...avec son lot de manif, de pour et d'anti CPE...:mouais:

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais d'un coup je suis fatigué...:sick:

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Une nouvelle journée commence...avec son lot de manif, de pour et d'anti CPE...:mouais:



Canard, Purée Epinards ? :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (24 Mars 2006)

Plus ou moins copié collé

   Bonjour tout le monde.  


Une nouvelle journée commence...avec son lot de Tonfa dans la tronche et de voyage en panier à salade  

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais d'un coup j'ai le sourire...

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## bens (24 Mars 2006)

bonjour...  !

je ne veux qu'une chose : aller me recoucher...:sleep:  :sleep: ... vivement ce soir !!! :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Suis comme Bens, _vivement ce soir qu'on se couche !!!!!_


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Canard, Purée Epinards ? :rateau:



Aaaah...si seulement.


----------



## kanako (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 
ça faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé ici  
cette nuit j'ai fais un pitit rêve sympatique... Une sorte d'aventure héroïc fantasy... lol... je fais des rêves de jdr... pourtant ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas joué...
 
ralala  

bonne journée à vous (moi je vais aller faire au tour au blocage de mon lycée et surement à la fac, histoire de me tennir au courant !)
bises


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

"****** d'semaindemerde qui s'achève" 

sinon, salami!  et bonne journée


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Et je vais retrouver mes étudiant(e)s la tête dans le sac parce qu'ils ont l'habitude, comme beaucoup de leurs congénères de province, de sortir le jeudi soir.
> :mouais:


Moi l'inverse : j'ai la tête dans le cul et je dois apprendre le labo a un étudiant frais comme une rose :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2006)

Et voilà, on y est... vendredi, le jour des........


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2006)

'lut....:sleep:...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2006)

\0/ J'ai terminé mon super prompteur!!! Trop fier:love:


----------



## Fondug (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens, vacances H-5 ou 6 ! Yesssssssssssssss !!!


----------



## Luc G (24 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi l'inverse : j'ai la tête dans le cul et je dois apprendre le labo a un étudiant frais comme une rose :rateau:




Des photos ? C'est pour étalonner mon écran, pour les nuances, ça devrait le faire


----------



## mamyblue (24 Mars 2006)

Tout le monde bonne et belle journée!
Malgré la pluie...


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:

_...mal aux cheveux....._


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mars 2006)

Pas mieux


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

'jour !

"Le ciel est bleu, le ciel est bleu, réveille toi, les oiseaux chantent sur les toits, réveille toi... tralalalalala"

(On se motive comme on peut, il tombe des hallebardes sur Ploemeur !!!    )


Bonne journée à tous quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

GGGGOOOOODDDD MORNING MAAAAAAAC GEEEEEEE.

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose::love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

Trop cool, c'est le ouikeinde et j'ai pas de boulot en r'tard à rattrapper !  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (25 Mars 2006)

A toi marraine, à toi parrain ! 

Et à vous tous du Forum MacG !:love:
Que cette journée vous apporte du bonheur


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2006)

salami!


----------



## le_magi61 (25 Mars 2006)

les zamis
Aujoud"hui, c'est samedi, jour de promenade, de flanerie, de bonheur quoi... :love:


----------



## kanako (25 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !!
(fatigue...)

passez tous une très bonne journée...:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mars 2006)

Rhalala j'ai une pêche à déchirer aujourd'hui, dommage que je dois qu'encapsuler


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

*Bon dimanche à tous! *


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

arf, groumpf!

s'lut ta tousse.


----------



## mamyblue (26 Mars 2006)

Aujourd'hui il fait vraiment une belle journée ! :love:

Et je vous souhaite à tous un bon dimanche !


----------



## Dory (26 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Je ne sais pas mais je me sens bien...je pête la forme aujourd'hui.


----------



## Franswa (26 Mars 2006)

déjà dimanche


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Mars 2006)

Deja lundi 
:coucou 

Neanmoins, Je vous souhaite une tres bonne semaine, mieux que la précédente


----------



## ikiki (27 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Deja lundi
> :coucou
> 
> Neanmoins, Je vous souhaite une tres bonne semaine, mieux que la précédente





Tout pareil Gabi 
M'enfin c'est la vie hein 
Bonne zournée à tous


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Lundi...j'aime bien le lundi.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

Un lundi sous la pluie et le vent...


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2006)

Décalecatan décalecatan, ohé ohé.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (27 Mars 2006)

'jour à tout le monde !

Il pleut dans ma maison, doung doung, il pleut dans ma maison... tralalalalala (D. Gérard... l'homme au chapeau  )


La semaine ne s'annonce pas terrible terrible !!!! ... enfin c'est la continuation de la précédente... 

Il pleut dans ma chambre, il pleut dans mon lit... tralalalalalalalère (Ch. Trenet)

J'espère qu'elle sera meilleure pour vous ! Hauts les coeurs !!!


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Le lundi au soleil.... C'est le top non ?   

Bonjour


----------



## tirhum (27 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2006)

tout le monde

Encore une semaine de pluie, à ramer sur internet (dès qu'il pleut, mon IP-ADSL Max passe de 3 Mb/s à entre 25 et 300 Kb/s, et je vais aller mettre une bombe chez France Télécom s'ils ne se bougent pas grrrr  ).


----------



## Jec (27 Mars 2006)

adieu le peuple !


----------



## bens (27 Mars 2006)

bonjour les gens !

bon lundi, bonne semaine... !!!

:sleep:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Mais que vois-je* Jec* 

Sonalp en signature... Très bien ça


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

salami! 

après deux semaines merdiques, en voilà une troisième qui se profile...mais bon, comme on dit, jamais deux sans trois alors c'eut été étonnant 

bonne journée!


----------



## Melounette (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai la tête dans le fondement. Vive le changement d'heure. J'espère que ceux qui ont des petits bouts s'en sont sortis eux. Bon bin la journée va être longue, hein.


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2006)

Coucou les gens !!!
Un vrai lundi matin aujourd'hui!! il a fait trop beau tout le week end, et ce matin il fait affreusement gris...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)




----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les gens !!!
> Un vrai lundi matin aujourd'hui!! il a fait trop beau tout le week end, et ce matin il fait affreusement gris...


 
Ben pour moi c'est un faux lundi alors ???  
Il a plu tout le week end et là il fait un soleil radieux  

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## NED (27 Mars 2006)

OUi bon lundi les gens....
Vivement l'Apéro !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

La journée serait radieuse s'il n'y avait pas des incapables pour la gâcher...
Colis urgent arrivé samedi, mais non distribué (sonette introuvable), oubli du facteur de déposer ses colis au bureau de poste après sa tournée  TNT fait mieux.

Edit : ah, ça pour l'apéro y'a que ça de positif !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mars 2006)

J'ai failli poster les paroles de La Ballades des Gens Heureux, comme ça froidement, puis je les ai lues et là je me suis ravisé...
Va savoir pourquoi...


----------



## Franswa (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour :love:


Il est l'or de se bouger


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Mars 2006)

Bon app' à tous... j'ai une ces dalles moi.


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Mars 2006)

'lut....:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

avé vous autres.

Sera ce l'or de l'apéro?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Bon il est temps de préparer ce car de CRS


----------



## y&b (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon il est temps de préparer ce car de CRS


Tu veux dire que tu te lance dans le tunning ? 

Salut les révolutionnaires


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bon il est temps de préparer ce car de CRS





			
				y&b a dit:
			
		

> Salut les révolutionnaires




*Ouais, hier j'ai fait un tour en ville,*
 histoire  de repérer les trucs qui me plaisaient dans les vitrines que je vais casser pour l'occasion tout à l'heure.


----------



## ikiki (28 Mars 2006)

Rrradio Galaswinda, bonniour!  ​


----------



## mado (28 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, hier j'ai fait un tour en ville,*
> histoire  de repérer les trucs qui me plaisaient dans les vitrines que je vais casser pour l'occasion tout à l'heure.



Un petit fauteuil de chez RBC pour moi alors


----------



## Franswa (28 Mars 2006)

Jonbour :love:


----------



## Dory (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour et bon courage avec toutes ces grèves..


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Mars 2006)

Salut les gens 

:sleep::sleep:


----------



## mamyblue (28 Mars 2006)

Tout le monde!... Que cette journée soit bonne et belle!...


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

...Grève...CPE...Manifestation...CPE...Grève...Manifestation...Manifestation...CPE...Grève...  :mouais:

Quelqu'un a de l'aspirine???

Bonne journée à tous et toutes (enfin si vous pouvez...).


----------



## Aurélie85 (28 Mars 2006)

Pas de bol, ici il pleut... snif snif


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

GGGOOODDD MORRRRNING MAAAAAAACCCCCGGGGGGGGGé


Oui, grève, manif... Un mardi quand il fait pas beau  1h00 de plus mini pour tout le monde.


Bonne journée quand même:love:


----------



## Jec (28 Mars 2006)

Oey oey !! Bonjour à tous !


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde.
> 
> ...Grève...CPE...Manifestation...CPE...Grève...Manifestation...Manifestation...CPE...Grève...  :mouais:
> 
> ...


Tu devrais lire l'édito du Temps.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais lire l'édito du Temps.



ici, ils prévoient de la pluie. Et chez toi?


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous par ce mardi pluvieux de printemps ^^

(moi rien que de penser que c'est le printemps ça me :love: et  et aussi     :love: :bebe: :bebe:  )

bon courage à ceux qui vont manifester...


----------



## bens (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens  !!!!

bonne journée 

:love:    :love:


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:

du soleil pour l'instant....
bon....combien de flics aujourd'hui ?!.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

B'jour tout l'monde !

Temps gris sur Ploemeur... mais pas de manif' dans mon coin... p'têt la poste en grève, faudra que j'aille jeter un oeil avant d'aller poster du courrier....

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## r0m1 (28 Mars 2006)

bonjour tout le monde !! petit matin pas tres ensoleillé, ca devrait changer dans la journée, aujourd'hui c''est glande totale :love: :love:


----------



## Galatée (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde ! 
Aujourd'hui je m'en vais attraper un rhume pour le plaisir d'aller brailler dans la rue sous la pluie avec plein d'inconnus !

 :love:  :love:

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Mars 2006)

Salut les jeunes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. happy day.


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous en cette bruyante journée...

La dictature, c'est "ferme ta gueule" ; la démocratie, c'est "cause toujours".
*-Jean-Louis Barrault-


*


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour !


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Chouette, y a qu'a tendre un verre de pastis dehors pour le remplir d'eau


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

Guten morgen,
Good morning,     (ça change un peu non ?)

Allez encore une journée pluvieuse......      Mais le soleil n'est-il pas dans nos coeurs


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mais le soleil n'est-il pas dans nos coeurs




*Tu veux franchement savoir ?*
Ah non, c'est vrai, pas de politique...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (29 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu veux franchement savoir ?*
> Ah non, c'est vrai, pas de politique...



Non, non, je ne veux pas savoir, j'ai mis une tournure interrogative par simple élégance... !

  le soleil externe et interne chez moi est... un peu teinté


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2006)

GGGGGGGOOOOOOODDD (SCHPAFF, ta gueule: ma tête :rose:)


b'jour,


où est cette p'ting de tasse de café? passez moi le broc de café please :love:


----------



## bens (29 Mars 2006)

bonjour la compagnie ! 

bon "Jour des n'enfants" !!! 

:love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Mars 2006)

Hey...


----------



## mamyblue (29 Mars 2006)

A ma marraine et à mon parrain !...:love:
Et à vous toutes et tous du Forum MacG !...


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

salami!


----------



## Jec (29 Mars 2006)

ouais, volontier .. non pas spécialement mais bon, si c'est comme ça, bon alors on y va ! Bonjour !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, y a qu'a tendre un verre de pastis dehors pour le remplir d'eau


'tain, le pastis à 7 heures du mat', t'as peur de rien...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, le pastis à 7 heures du mat', t'as peur de rien...


C'est mon côté paysan, je dois suivre le rythme de la nature


----------



## kanako (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!
éh ! y a une éclipse y parait...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Salut sonny, ça cogne contre la rembarde ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

salut tout le monde 

Dans 2 jours, c'est le Week-end :love::love:


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Fait beau.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


----------



## Franswa (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée à toutes et tous.


Pareil :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Good morning MacGe  je vous souhaites meilleure journée que la mienne, qui va être longue, je le sens, mais looooongue ! :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

Salut le modal :rateau::casse:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

La mienne commence bien : quelqu'un va faire une conf avec moi comme premier auteur D), j'ai plus qu'à corriger l'abstract, easy


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Bon, tout est dit.

bonjour


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La mienne commence bien : quelqu'un va faire une conf avec moi comme premier auteur D), j'ai plus qu'à corriger l'abstract, easy



Frérie (circulaire) ?
fidence ?
fiture ?
fusion ?
fection ?
frontation ?
firmation ?


Ah ! Férence :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (30 Mars 2006)

Marraine et parrain!...

Et à vous tous du Forum MacG !...Le soleil à de la peine à sortir 
Mais je suis sûre qu'il est bien présent dans votre coeur à tous


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Salut le modal :rateau::casse:


Ah aaaahhhh, je savais bien que c'était "modal" qui fallait dire. 

(Lut za tous)


----------



## Jec (30 Mars 2006)

Adieuuuu donc !!! (dixit un paysan du coin...)


----------



## bens (30 Mars 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

il pleut, il mouille... c'est la fête à la grenouille !!! :love: 

_... oulaaaa !!... déjà 10h00 !!??_


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Adieuuuu donc !!! (dixit un paysan du coin...)



Y avait pas "canon", dans la suite de sa conversation ?


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

coucou à tous !!!!!!


----------



## Jec (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Y avait pas "canon", dans la suite de sa conversation ?



Ici c'est "godet" .. : on va se boire un godet ou bien ?!?


----------



## NED (30 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée les gens avec leurs Machintosh !!


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

salam les loukoums


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

>



Très chère, je pense que si tu vide le cache de ton navigateur, tu verra apparaître ton image "message de bonne journée" comme un petit carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation blanc en son centre, comme nous tous ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

merci Pascal mais   j'vois rien ou plutôt je vois bonne journée:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> merci Pascal mais   j'vois rien ou plutôt je vois bonne journée:hein:



C'est parce que l'image est dans le cache de ton navigateur, d'où ma proposition de le vider, nous, on voit ça :


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Mars 2006)

Je ne vois même pas de carré bleu moi


----------



## Patamach (30 Mars 2006)

Bleu: Qui est d'une couleur voisine du rouge, mais pas très (cf en bas)


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois même pas de carré bleu moi



Moi je le vois ..


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Bleu: Qui est d'une couleur voisine du rouge, mais pas très (cf en bas)


Krrr krrr krrr. Ah bin c'est pour ça que je vois une petite croix rouge alors. 

B'jour bande d'e****és de nazes de m***e.\o/ C'est la forme aujourd'hui ! Youhooooooouh !:style:


----------



## tirhum (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Krrr krrr krrr. Ah bin c'est pour ça que je vois une petite croix rouge alors.
> 
> B'jour bande d'e****és de nazes de m***e.\o/ C'est la forme aujourd'hui ! Youhooooooouh !:style:


quelle familiarité !!......


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Ah mais non, pour moi c'est très affectif, c'est signe que je commence à m'attacher à vous.


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> quelle familiarité !!......



C'est une nouvelle mode ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

bon finalement comme je vois que tout le monde voit des choses différentes avec mon précédent post, je tiens à vous dire que j'essaie de faire le nécessaire en attendant les secours.
merci de votre compréhension


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Ça cause ça cause mais ça se lève pas !


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2006)

Bonne Fête Benjamin 


Ce soir, c'est le week end :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Mars 2006)

Lèche-cul !!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Mars 2006)

ça c'est vu?


----------



## Franswa (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous (quoi que les lèche cul c'est pas sur )


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dory (31 Mars 2006)

Bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

ce matin nous allons évoquer la culture de la betterave dans la vallée picarde.

Pofesseu shmurtz, par quel miracle....

Quelqu'un veut un café? parceque moi, la betterace....:love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (31 Mars 2006)

... fort le café... suis dans l'pâté.:sleep: 
(bnjourné !)


----------



## bens (31 Mars 2006)

bonjour ! 

y reste encore un peu de café... :sleep: ???


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

bens a dit:
			
		

> bonjour !
> 
> y reste encore un peu de café... :sleep: ???



voila, voila, combien de sucre? j'ai amené du thé aussi


----------



## tirhum (31 Mars 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## kanako (31 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous !!
dur le réveil ! :sleep: 
i reste du café ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2006)

'lut......


----------



## mamyblue (31 Mars 2006)

Marraine et parrain, le soleil pointe son nez! il va faire beau  
A toutes et à tous je vous souhaite plein de bonnes choses pour 
finir la semaine en beauté!...


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> voila, voila, combien de sucre? j'ai amené du thé aussi



Y a des tartines ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Y a des tartines ?




ba non :rose: je mange pas le matin... attends je regarde ce que je peux faire vite fait :love:


----------



## yvos (31 Mars 2006)

salut!


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> ba non :rose: je mange pas le matin...



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

Comment fais-tu ?? Perso je n'arrive pas aux fonds de mes escaliers si je ne mange rien :mouais: 




			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> attends je regarde ce que je peux faire vite fait :love:



Stresse pas, j'amènerai le nécessaire  Et allez tant qu'à faire, je prends directement les pistaches et olives pour l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Comment fais-tu ?? Perso je n'arrive pas aux fonds de mes escaliers si je ne mange rien :mouais:
> 
> ...




Je suis incapable de manger le matin, depuis longtemps en plus. Je me force à manger quand je vais faire du tennis. 

Ok, j'ai de la bière, du porto, du Lagavulin et du jus d'orange. Nan, pas de coca, nan nan.:love:


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ok, j'ai de la bière, du porto, du *Lagavulin* et du jus d'orange. Nan, pas de *coca*, nan nan.:love:



Pourtant Coca et Lagavulin ça irait bien ensemble...   

Pas de panique je plaisante, va pas nous faire une crise cardiaque ZRXolivier


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça cause ça cause mais ça se lève pas !




alors que logiquement le matin c'st l'inverse, ça lève ça lève, mais ça cause pas...


----------



## Jec (31 Mars 2006)

ben bien le bonjour ...!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant Coca et Lagavulin ça irait bien ensemble...
> 
> Pas de panique je plaisante, va pas nous faire une crise cardiaque ZRXolivier



nan, j'ai aussi du blended pour le ceusses qui veulent troubler un aussi bon breuvage 

Et puis, pour de vrai, j'ai pas de whisky. J'aime ça et je suis gourmand (je sais, je l'ai déja dit... je vieilli :rose donc, j'en ai rarement et je ne l'apprécie que plus.


----------



## r0m1 (1 Avril 2006)

ceux qui se réveillent croisent ceux qui vont se coucher, c'est pas de chance une note de synthese un samedi matin .... Je me rattraperai ce soir     
bonne journée les gens !!!!


----------



## tirhum (1 Avril 2006)

'lut les aminches et bon week-end !
:love:
à dimanche soir ou lundi matin....


----------



## mamyblue (1 Avril 2006)

Le printemps!... Je viens vous souhaitez à toutes et à tous  une très
belle journée avec du soleil!...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2006)

Rha comme j'ai la pêche, pas comme nephou qui balance un français pareil à un enseignant 



> heu, *commment* dire, c'est largement hors période autorisée là : *dernière* avertissement amical


----------



## Grug2 (1 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Dire que je suis en pleine forme serait abusif.
> _Affirmer que j'irai bien me recoucher direct serait plus proche de la vérité.
> *Pile dedans même !
> *
> ...


:sleep: et tu retournes te coucher&#8230; 

quelle bande de flemmards ces artistes !
 
:sleep:


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2006)

salut ta tousse

Café?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Le ciel est bleu, on dirait qu'un peu de soleil se pointe à l'horizon...

Je vous souhaite une bonne journée à tous.

Vais me resservir un ch'tit café moi

Ad'taleur


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Avril 2006)

Kikou all. laul  *(c) Kikoulol powerd* C'est samedi...Alors...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :sleep: et tu retournes te coucher
> 
> quelle bande de flemmards ces artistes !
> 
> :sleep:



, à toi et à tous. Puisque tu passes par là, j'ai une question : qu'est-ce qu'on va t'accrocher dans le dos, à toi, aujourd'hui ? :rateau:


----------



## bens (1 Avril 2006)

la comagnie !!!

_...aujourd'hui, recherche d'appart... ça me saoûle d'avance :hein: ..._

Passez un bon samedi !!!


----------



## Dory (1 Avril 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous

Bon week end


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Avril 2006)

Salut, aujourd'hui c'est pas vendredi, mais c'est quand même le jour des thons........ (Joyeux thons dans l'dos à tout le monde !!!)


----------



## Dory (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour et bon dimanche à toutes et tous.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

_Bon dimanche à tout le monde !! _


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde (put... j'avais oublié...:mouais:...ouais ben c'est dimanche alors.   )  

Bon dimanche à tous et toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

salu ta tousse


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Avril 2006)

Bon dimanche.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

T'inquiète j'ai bu à ta place 


Mmmhh c'est un temps à aller taquiner le cochon poilu de sauvabelin ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète j'ai bu à ta place
> 
> 
> Mmmhh c'est un temps à aller taquiner le cochon poilu de sauvabelin ça



koi t'es ce? :afraid:


----------



## mamyblue (2 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> J'ai mal au crâââne.
> Non non, c'est pas l'alcool, j'en ai pas bu une goutte depuis des semaines.
> :mouais:
> ...


Bonjour Roberto!...

J'espère que c'est pas grave et je te souhaite aussi une




Ainsi qu'à tout le monde du Forum MacG !...  

Sans oublier ma marraine et mon parrain  

Et je vous fait une grosse bise à tous!... Mamy


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Avril 2006)

Bon dimanche, bon apéro et vive la fête !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

oserais je?

oui,

Persiflard, bière, porto, Jus d'orange?

M...e j'ai plus de cahouettes!:mouais::rose:


:love:


----------



## valoriel (2 Avril 2006)

j'ai mal aux pattes :hein:


----------



## Dory (3 Avril 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous.

Bonne semaine également


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

bonjour vous,

café, clope et zou.


----------



## Franswa (3 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> bonjour vous,
> 
> café, clope et zou.


Pareil (sans la clope)


----------



## Melounette (3 Avril 2006)

Pareil. Et la bonne journée. \o/ Début de formation aujourd'hui.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

C'est lundi...j'aime bien le lundi et pour ne rien gâcher il fait beau.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## Dark Templar (3 Avril 2006)

La semaine commence bien j'ai pas cours ce matin mais comme un con j'ai rdv chez le kiné dans une demi-heure du coup je peux pas faire la grasse mat'


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous.


----------



## valoriel (3 Avril 2006)

... :sleep:

b'jour!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Avé posteur, modératuri te salutant


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

Tiens, du soleil, B'jour tout'l'monde, 

Ce matin R.V. ophtalmo.... ça va encore me coûter bonbon les p****** de lunettes.. mais bon ...

... ça vaut mieux que d'attraper la scarlatine, ça vaut mieux que d'faire le zouave au pont de l'Alma....


----------



## tirhum (3 Avril 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> La semaine commence bien j'ai pas cours ce matin mais comme un con j'ai rdv chez le kiné dans une demi-heure du coup je peux pas faire la grasse mat'



T'as des problèmes existentiels toi dans la vie dis donc....


----------



## mamyblue (3 Avril 2006)

Je vous souhaite à toutes et à tous beaucoup d'amour et une très belle journée!...


----------



## bens (3 Avril 2006)

bonjour la compagnie ! 

bon lundi ensoleillé !!!  

  :love:


----------



## yvos (3 Avril 2006)

salami!


----------



## Jec (3 Avril 2006)

Voilà, c'est lundi, ben bonne journée ..!! :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Avril 2006)

Tiens..... ??!!  Ce debut de semaine me parraît bien pourri ma foi......
Attendons pour voir.
(En attendant s'lut  )


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2006)

question du matin: Photoshop CS2 n'est-il qu'un grosse bouse instable?:mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

Note pour plus tard , couper tous les téléphones de la maison


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à toutes et tous 

  Aujourdhui, le calme avant la tempête (dans un verre deau)


----------



## mikoo (3 Avril 2006)

Et puis merde cette foutue A.G. à 13h!


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et puis merde cette foutue A.G. à 13h!




Moi a 11h et personne m'a prevenu :hein:


----------



## Franswa (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour :sleep:

Je sens que la journée va être encore endormissante


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

ARg la pollution urbaine, va falloir que je nettoie la rembarde avant de ~


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Grumpf :mouais::love:

Bonjour za tous

Café?


----------



## tirhum (4 Avril 2006)

'lut les aminches ! 
:love:


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Mardi...bon courage...avec les pèlerins...cette journée va être longue...  :mouais: 

Bonne journée à tous et toutes (du moins essayez...).


----------



## mamyblue (4 Avril 2006)

A tout le monde du Forum MacG!...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Salut tout le monde !

Oui un p'tit café pour moi S.T.P. ZRX      Alors ta première journée ?????

Raconte ......


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour par ici


----------



## mikoo (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour les gens. 
Aujourd'hui mardi, journée déprime avant la reprises des cours demain, la question qui se pose : bosser ou pas? certainement pas, rester chez soi profiter de la glande pour regarder les derniers épisodes Lost et Desperate Housewives, bouffer royalement à midi, voir ses potes, faire du jogging si ça me botte, dormir paisiblement. :sleep:


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour 

 Alors, la poste est en grève ou pas? (Jattends pas mal de chose...)

P.S: Je sais, si j'attends, c'est que je ne suis pas pressé.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Oui en grève


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour les gens !


Dis Mikoo !
On devient hystéro en regardant ta signature...lol


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

Bonne journée et bon courage avec les grèves


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui en grève


...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ARg la pollution urbaine, va falloir que je nettoie la rembarde avant de ~



toi aussi tu t'es mis au cognage de kiki?


----------



## bens (4 Avril 2006)

Bonjour les gens ! 

encore du soleil  ... chouette !!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

bonjour tout le monde! superbe journée ensoleillée 
dommage pour les grêves postales moi aussi j'attends du courrier urgent pour mon porte-monnaie


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Avril 2006)

Bien ici chez moi , la poste ne fait pas grève


----------



## yvos (4 Avril 2006)

salami!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde !
> 
> Oui un p'tit café pour moi S.T.P. ZRX      Alors ta première journée ?????
> 
> Raconte ......



Bonjours à tous.:love:


Ben la première journée : boarf 
Hier, déjà du mieux. L'ambiance est très start up (la boite à 7 ans!). Par contre le pc est lui très start down :rose:. Je vais négocier pour utiliser mon iBook; Reste à trouver le bon angle. Peut être une chute inpromtu du pc portable .

café?


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Avril 2006)

café? volontiers :love:

 Bonjours les gens 

Vivement ce week end, que j'aille m'aérer en Bretagne


----------



## Momo-du-56 (5 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours à tous.:love:
> 
> 
> Ben la première journée : boarf
> ...





B'jour la compagnie !


Oui un p'tit jus merci ZRX !  ... les accidents sont si vites arrivés


----------



## tirhum (5 Avril 2006)

'lut !


----------



## Dory (5 Avril 2006)

Bonne journée à toutes et tous..

N'oubliez pas le parapluie..


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde.  

Bonne journée à tous et toutes.


----------



## bens (5 Avril 2006)

Bonjour la compagnie !



aller, vite un café :sleep:  :sleep:  !!!


----------



## sylko (5 Avril 2006)

Bonne journée à tout le monde.


----------



## Jec (5 Avril 2006)

Hu-hu !!!  

pfff. méga tête dans le  c'matin ... que votre journée soit meilleure que la mienne !!! .. si j'arrive au bout ..:sleep:


----------



## StJohnPerse (5 Avril 2006)

Coucou par là


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous .


----------



## mamyblue (5 Avril 2006)

Tout le monde du Forum MacG. Pas de chanche il pleut aujourd'hui!... 
Mais je suis sûre que le soleil est dans votre coeur à tous!...


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

salut


----------



## Franswa (5 Avril 2006)

Salut  Il faut beau :love:


----------



## mikoo (5 Avril 2006)

Nantes sous le soleil...
reprise timide des cours à la fac, 
Bon miam miam à tous!!


----------



## Nephou (5 Avril 2006)

Vous savez quoi ? j'en suis à 98 pages donc vous devez en être à quelque chose comme  196&#8230; tout ça pour ça :



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Hey...





			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Salut  Il faut beau :love:





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> 'lut !





			
				C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous .





			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour par ici


_Le bar est sensé être un lieu d&#8217;échanges&#8230; je n&#8217;appelle pas ça un échange&#8230; :mouais:

Et là maintenant je pense que j'ai décidé de me faire des amis.

_
_bisous by Nephou


_*addendum :
*les membres cités n'ont pas été choisis à dessein, j'ai juste pris des exemples de contributions représentatives


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez... gnagnagna...réput' tout ça. Vbulletin au poteau ! Les modos auront ta peauuuu !!!


----------

